# The Annual Lunacy (aka "I Don't Do Winter") Challenge Chatzone



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

If you follow this thread through the next 9 pages you can see how this challenge evolved.

This chatzone thread is for discussion of your challenge rides and supporting other riders in theirs. There will be a new rides thread every year where you should post details of that year's qualifying rides. A full description of the challenge will be provided in the opening post of each year's challenge.

In case any of you are wondering why we are calling this the '_Lunacy Challenge_' but can't be bothered to read those 9 pages ... We settled on a target of 13 qualifying rides a year. That fits neatly with averaging approximately one every lunar month, although it is anticipated that qualifying rides in winter months will be fairly rare, but made up for by multiple such rides in the spring, summer and autumn months. A 'lunatic' was a person suffering from 'lunacy', mental health problems thought to be caused by the malign influence of the moon.

Maybe you have to be just a _little _bit mad to take on this challenge? 

***************************************************************************

I do the metric century and half metric century a month challenges but I have never gone in for the imperial century a month challenge because I know that I am unlikely to do 100+ mile rides from November to February. (It is very hilly round here so our choice of routes is a bit limited if we stick to well-gritted roads at sensible elevations.)

@Littgull does a modified version of the imperial a month by aiming to do 12+ imperial centuries from Spring to Autumn and then relaxing a bit in the winter. I quite like that idea.

So, I'm wondering if we winter wimps should start an "_I don't do Winter_" challenge? If we go for this, lets keep all of the distances in one thread so we don't have gazillions of extra threads, just "_I don't do Winter _" challenge and "_I don't do Winter_" chat threads. This one can be the chat thread.

I propose that these rules would apply:

State your preferred distance in January. Choose a half century (metric or imperial doesn't matter, vary from month to month if you like), metric century, or imperial century.
You must do at least one ride of your chosen distance every month from March to October.
You must complete at least four extra rides at your chosen distance during that year.
Because this is a relaxation of the strict rules, why not allow even more flexibility? If you have a '_good_' reason for missing a monthly Mar-Oct ride (illness, injury, imprisonment () etc.) then just make the statement "_I couldn't do this month's ride because ..._" and then catch up ASAP. "_I was too lazy_" or "_The dog ate my bike_" are _not _good excuses; "_I was 8 months pregnant with triplets_" or "_I broke my leg_" _are_!
This suggestion is to try and encourage people who are put off doing any of the current challenges because of winter weather, limited hours of daylight, etc. and also to offer an option to transfer 'down' into this challenge if illness or injury forced a rider to drop out of one of the full year monthly challenges.

Assuming that we go ahead with this idea, then I will attempt to do the full year metric and '50' challenges PLUS the winter wimp imperial, with each ride only being counted in one challenge.

If you all _HATE _the idea, then I'll just do my winter wimp imperial challenge with Littgull and not tell you about it! If there is some enthusiasm for the idea then I will start the threads.

If you _LIKE _the idea, what do you think of my proposed rules? Any suggestions?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

If you live somewhere other than the UK, choose your own block of 8 months to avoid your most problematic months!


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Oct 2018)

Wimp
I live in the Thames valley, so any excuses about hills are null and void. Pretty much the same for proper cold weather. I do find the 4 Winter months the tough ones though, and tend to stick with close to home routes rather than being a little adventurous.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Oct 2018)

Part of the challenge of the imperial a month, is that at least 3 ( usually 5 ) of them, are in harsher, darker conditions. I’m sure there are a few that could do the 12 rides, and take 3 months or less to do so, but that takes out a key part of the ‘challenge’.


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Oct 2018)

I like this idea. I've considered and rejected the imperial century challenge in the past for the same reasons as you: around here it would encourage riding in, for me at least, relatively unsafe conditions, either on overly busy roads or in potentially slippery conditions, or both. More to the point, it would definitely involve getting going an awful lot earlier in the day than I'm willing to in order to avoid finishing in the dark. 

So, if the idea takes off I'll be in for the Winter Wimp Imperial. 

You'd need to think about whether an accidental instance of whatever distance during the November to February period counts towards the twelve. Arguably, it's a bit harsh if it doesn't, but then again it makes the eight month period easier to complete so that's not entirely clear-cut. You could perhaps simplify the rules by saying 'twelve during the year' rather than specifying months. That avoids the 'which months?' issue entirely.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Oct 2018)

How about an 'I don't do made up, artificial challenges' thread?


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Oct 2018)

I like Skol said:


> How about an 'I don't do made up, artificial challenges' thread?



Hmmmm...... Anything based on calendar months is artificial, in that calendar months are most emphatically a human invention. Arguably, however, lunar cycles are natural so all the existing, monthly challenges ought to be based on lunar cycles perhaps?  That's vaguely thirteen a year so perhaps Colin could 'improve' his Winter Wimps Challenge by making it thirteen rather than twelve.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

I like Skol said:


> How about an 'I don't do made up, artificial challenges' thread?


_All _challenges are made up and artificial!

I could rename this one the "_I'm a lazy bugger and need motivating to get out of bed in the winter, but being squashed by a truck in freezing fog on the A65, or suffering hypothermia in Swaledale in December doesn't do it for me_" challenge, if that would help? 



Racing roadkill said:


> Part of the challenge of the imperial a month, is that at least 3 ( usually 5 ) of them, are in harsher, darker conditions. I’m sure there are a few that could do the 12 rides, and take 3 months or less to do so, but that takes out a key part of the ‘challenge’.


Nobody is denying that. This would be a 'lesser' challenge but would still require making a decent effort. Those who have been doing the full conventional challenges could continue to do so! 

I have seen several very hard-working challenge riders fall by the wayside due to illness or injury. It would be nice if someone (say) who had completed the full imperial challenge for 4 years but suffered a badly broken collarbone on January 1st in year 5 had another challenge to go for despite 2 months off for recovery. The current message is "Tough luck - see you next year"!

As for comparing the 'worth' of different rides ... a 100 mile ride with only 2,500 ft of ascent in (say) the Thames Valley in February is probably going to be _much _easier than a Sea of Vapours trans-Pennine monster with 10,000 ft of ascent in April! But we don't make those comparisons ... We pretend that all rides are equal no matter what the weather, the terrain, or what speed they are ridden at.

The only 'real' challenges are races or ones that potentially kill you! 

Getting rid of the restriction on months for this proposed challenge makes sense. What if that broken collarbone were in June?

I think making the challenge 13 rides would be lunacy!


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Oct 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I think making the challenge 13 rides would be lunacy!



Very witty 

It's almost worth making it thirteen just to be able to call it the Annual Lunacy Challenge :-)


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

Unlucky for some... yes, let's do that! Apart from giving the challenge a funny name, the extra ride could be a penance for wimping out of the associated full year challenge.

The 'rules' become _much _simpler:

State what distance you will be going for - '50' (km/miles, it doesn't matter which; any mix counts), 100 km, 100 miles
Ride that distance 13+ times by December 31st
Let's say that you can drop into this challenge at any time of the year. That way if a full annual challenge gets wrecked by illness/injury/imprisonment/work pressure/localised flooding/alien invasion/[insert excuse of choice here] you still have this challenge to come to. It also means that people who find about the challenge mid-season could start immediately without having to wait until the following year. (Any rides earlier in the year still count, just list what you did and when.)

If you want to count points - 1 for 50 km, 2 for 50 miles, 3 for 100 km, 4 for 100 miles, 5 for 200 km. If you are riding further than 200 km (do you really need this challenge, you cycling God!), add 1 point for each extra 50 km completed?

Due respect should be given to those doing the full annual challenges, but wear your lunatic badge with pride!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Oct 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Unlucky for some... yes, let's do that! Apart from giving the challenge a funny name, the extra ride could be a penance for wimping out of the associated full year challenge.
> 
> The 'rules' become _much _simpler:
> 
> ...



I think this is a great idea.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think this is a great idea.


There have been quite a few times this year when I would probably have extended a metric century to an imperial if I'd just had a little bit more motivation. It looks like I will end this year with 7 or 8 rides of 100+ miles. I would have had one more if I had bothered to put the hilly version of nickyboy's Llandudno ride on my GPS. (I didn't, got lost, and took a shortcut down to the train home!). It would take a bit of effort, but I reckon I could get those extra 5 or 6 imperial centuries in if I had this challenge to aim for each year.


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Oct 2018)

Interesting..........


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2018)

Anything that's get people out cycling safely has to be good if difficult to monitor . Me and @Lilliburlero were chatting about this while cycling today in horrid conditions to complete challenge rides thinking how lucky we are in the Midlands by not getting the worse of the weather . I think people underestimate the severity of the winters in higher more northern areas . Some of @ColinJ photos of last winter would have had me hiding indoors not riding


----------



## StuartG (14 Oct 2018)

I can strongly identify with the sentiments behind this. This will, hopefully, be my third year doing the metric century challenge. It has been good at extending my rides round the year and pushing me out on cold winter days. It would be natural to step up to the imperial century.

But, but the difference is I can squeeze the metric century into a daylight ride in winter and I don't have to start too early and catching those frost hollows we have even in Surrey (around Gatwick and south of the North Downs are notorious). I've come off, I've seen others and broken femurs and worse.

I'll be seventy in February which means the chances of a full recovery in decent time are not good. That's why i have an absolute bar on going out when the temperature is forecast lower than 37F (which allows for lower temperatures in those hollows). Doing more imperial centuries is more important than doing the December one. I'll do it if I can but I don't want the pressure of completing the challenge to push me into taking a risk I shouldn't.

So, on reflection I think I may fall back to my Eddington Challenge. To do 100 imperial centuries before I'm 100. Only 64 more to go! Getting that done in 5 years would be good at 12/year as my performance may not be what it was in my nineties notwithstanding my best ever is 9 in one year (this) .... so I'm almost in.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

To illustrate the problem, here is a photo that I took on 23rd March 2013! A young man died near Burnley the night before when caught out by the blizzard.







That picture was at 100 metres above sea level. Many of the hill roads go up to 400+ metres round here.

Here is one taken the same day by Cubist ...






Ok, it often isn't as bad as that, but you can see why we sometimes struggle with long winter rides! 

We had snow here on 2nd April this year.


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Oct 2018)

Grim down South too, just in largely different ways


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's grim up North


Nice when the sun shines though ...


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Oct 2018)

ColinJ said:


> To illustrate the problem, here is a photo that I took on 23rd March 2013! A young man died near Burnley the night before when caught out by the blizzard.
> 
> View attachment 434045
> 
> ...



Studded tyres?

Any challenge that gets people out is good


----------



## StuartG (15 Oct 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Any challenge that gets people out is good


The difference between Scott & Shackleton? History says otherwise.


----------



## Fiona R (15 Oct 2018)

Brilliant idea. I totally think it should be 13 too to give the Lunacy some justification. I pushed myself end of Jan and did two back to back 100km and then crashed on a utility ride in Feb and blew my 25 month 100km streak. I've dropped down to 50km but kept up 100 since. Count me in!


----------



## Spinney (15 Oct 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Grim down South too, just in largely different ways


I'll take the grim oop north version, any day!

I like the Lunatic Challenge. I'll probably continue doing the Half Century challenge, but another to get me doing more than one a month would be good, esp. if I can be more flexible about when.
I've had a couple of minor injuries over the last couple of years (one cycling related, one not) that happened just after I'd done my half-century early in the month, so giving me about 6 weeks recovery time without having to duck out. Next time I'm a prat I may not be so lucky on the timing.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2018)

Ok, well I think that there is enough interest for it to be worth organising. I'll start the ride thread at the end of December.

There is clearly more difficulty in doing a 'full year' challenge and if you think you can manage one of them, then start off in the appropriate thread but feel free to transfer 'down' into this challenge if circumstances conspire against you. 

Alternatively, perhaps use this challenge for your first attempt at a given distance and if that goes well move 'up' to the full annual challenge subsequently if you want to. (Or remain here if you are a long distance winter wimp, like me! )

This isn't intended to persuade people to ride less in the winter, more a case of encouraging them to ride more during the rest of the year with an option to continue into the winter if that turns out to be tolerable.


----------



## Aravis (16 Oct 2018)

A suggestion: instead of aiming at a fixed number number (50, 100, or whatever), the objective could be to achieve the highest possible number over the whole year. Your thirteen longest rides, regardless of when they're ridden, would be your qualifying rides; the thirteenth longest would determine your score.

This would mean that the challenge remains alive throughout the year for all participants. It would also have a flavour quite distinct from the existing challenges, so all forum members could take part regardless of what other challenges they're involved in, and it wouldn't risk looking like a watered-down version of what's already there.

With this challenge, personal rivalries and actual competition could develop. I'm not sure if that's desirable, but it would certainly be a new dimension.


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Oct 2018)

Interesing idea, @Aravis, though I share @Dogtrousers mild confusion as to exactly what that would mean and how it would work in practice. I think I /do/ see what you're getting at but it might run the risk of being perpetually confusing and needing to be regularly explained. i.e. it's perhaps not simple enough in concept. Can you describe what the 'rules' would be, succinctly, and how it would be reported?


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Oct 2018)

OK - that certainly makes sense. But ....

1. Is it sufficiently simple to avoid constant explanations, and probably debates, though? I suspect not. That might well become both tiresome and fractious :-\ 

2. More to the point, it boils down to _'do lots of stuff; the more the better'_. (I'm entirely happy to be dissuaded of that view!) If that's the case then it lacks the pleasing clarity of _"I shall do thirteen rides of distance X within a calendar year"_. 

3. Plus, as described - and I think you're right - there will be very large amounts of activity early on in the year, then it'll go somewhat dead, which doesn't seem great for maintaining interest.


----------



## Aravis (16 Oct 2018)

I hope @ColinJ doesn't think I was attempting to drag the thread off-course. Quite the reverse.

I understand the argument about activity dying off through the year, but doesn't that apply more forcibly to the "13 rides of at least X within the calendar year" scenario? For many, that could easily be complete in May or June, say, and then it's all over. I thought I was coming up with a scheme that would help maintain interest to the end of the year.

I'd envisaged having one post and editing it, as with the ICAM challenge. Off the top of my head, I think what I'd probably do is list my top 13, with dates, in descending order, with the most recent in bold.

The basic concept - my thirteen longest rides this year - is self-explanatory, surely? It's no different to what @ColinJ had outlined, except that the challenge remains alive for all participants until the end of the year.

For me the intriguing thought (and I've no idea if this would happen) is whether it would become competitive. And I'm certainly not arguing this would necessarily be a good thing. It could be entertaining though.


----------



## steverob (16 Oct 2018)

Out of interest and to give us some useful data to work with, I thought I'd check what my 13th longest ride was on various dates so far this year.

Because of the bad weather early in the year (and the fact that I was using Zwift on an indoor trainer rather than going out in it), it took me almost to the end of February to even get to 13 outdoor rides. Because of that, my 13th ride by the 28th February would have only been 1.16 miles (a Boris bike ride from the Olympic Velodrome to the Westfield shopping centre as it turns out). By the end of March, it was not much above that at only 3.10 miles, mainly due to the second winter snap we had. After that, a much more normal service resumed:

End of April: 31.16 miles (just over the 50km mark - showing the effect of the half century challenges)
End of May: 31.88 miles (not much increase, because I was on holiday for a large chunk of the month)
End of June: 40.84 miles
End of July: 54.31 miles
End of August: 62.43 miles

After that, it starts slowing down again, mainly because like most others who are in the metric century challenge, I have a huge number of rides that only* just* go over the 100km mark. September pushes it up to 63.38, while the figure for the end of October is looking likely to be just a tiny bit above at 63.42 miles. Assuming I only do one more 100km ride in November and December, if I did increase my figure at all from there, I doubt it would go much over 64 miles.

However, if I was in a challenge like this, would I increase my mileage in those last few months of the year to push up the figure? Possibly.

I think it would certainly spur me on to do more than just the bare minimum of 62.14, but I can't see that I'd do anything that would get that figure approaching 100 miles - having only ever done one imperial century EVER, that challenge holds no appeal to me. However, 70/75/80 miles, that might be something I'd think about aiming for.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Oct 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Unlucky for some... yes, let's do that! Apart from giving the challenge a funny name, the extra ride could be a penance for wimping out of the associated full year challenge.
> 
> The 'rules' become _much _simpler:
> 
> ...



Bearing in mind that simple usually triumphs over complex with these type of challenges; I think the above is there or thereabouts re the rules.

Some thoughts:

To make this appeal to Newbies maybe a 25 mile option too? Not much of a challenge for seasoned old (and not so old I suppose) hands but a long distance if you've never ridden a bike much or not at all. Plus we need to be more inclusive of those new to the forum.

I'd like to enter this at eg the 50k (rehabilitating rider!) level _and_ enter the usual 50k challenge - I don't see why this would be an issue. Is there one that I haven't spotted?

Is there really a need differentiate between the distances re points awarded? One rider's 25k challenge may be as hard (or harder) than another rider's 100 mile challenge. Just 1 point per ride, 13 points means you have achieved the challenge, and 1 point for every ride over 13 can be for personal pride, seems to be neat and tidy to me.

Re previous para'. Maybe in subsequent years successful completers of the previous year's challenge could have their target weighted slightly. Maybe start the previous year's completers with a handicap of their previous years total rides minus thirteen. This number being the number of rides they need to make before they start counting towards the current year's target of 13. Doesn't seem complex to me but maybe it is.

What do we get for achieving it - a little moon symbol?

I'm in whatever is decided - not only am I rehabilitating but I'm pretty lazy too and would be easily knocked off track if I missed a month in the usual challenges. I'd stop trying and get sulky tbh. 

Thanks to @ColinJ for proposing this and (presumably) nailing it all down.


----------



## Fiona R (16 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> How about the Annualised Deci-Eddington challenge? The Annualised Deci Eddington (ADE) would be defined by the largest distance E that, during the year, you have ridden at least E/10 times. There would, of course be a metric ADE and an imperial ADE. Also there could be the Calendar ADE (CADE), which relates to the current calendar year, and the rolling ADE (RADE) which relates to the preceding 365.25 days.
> 
> Only kidding.


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Oct 2018)

Why not just change the rule(s) of the existing challenges to enable a rider to miss a month(s) ride due to bad weather, injury or illness.

I've been struggling with a sprained ankle since Aug, but have made it worse because I've kept on riding every month.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Oct 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Why not just change the rule(s) of the existing challenges to enable a rider to miss a month(s) ride due to bad weather, injury or illness.
> 
> I've been struggling with a sprained ankle since Aug, but have made it worse because I've kept on riding every month.



I think they work really well as they are tbh and I doubt many members would be up for changing them.

The solution @ColinJ is proposing (subject to final iteration) seems to be workable and will cater for eventualities like yours without impinging on the core challenges.

Not a good idea riding with a sprained ankle imo. Hope it heals soon.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Change the rules?
> *Change the rules?
> *
> Are you insane?
> ...


Quite. It’s a bit symptomatic of the times we live in, that many people don’t like being told “you’ve missed a month for ( whatever reason ) therefore you’ve not completed the challenge, tough, them’s the rules, try again / better luck next time” I missed a ride in April a couple of years back, I reckon I just forgot, I knew I was out, I came back the following year, no arguments from me. I still managed 20000 miles that year, so it really wasn’t the end of the world.


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Oct 2018)

Aravis said:


> I understand the argument about activity dying off through the year, but doesn't that apply more forcibly to the "13 rides of at least X within the calendar year" scenario? For many, that could easily be complete in May or June, say, and then it's all over. I thought I was coming up with a scheme that would help maintain interest to the end of the year.



True. At least, I agree. 

In practice it would depend on the targets people set and how challenging they are. I was envisaging 100 miles, as Colin originally said I think, which not many people are going to tick off rapidly - certainly I'm not. And having thought about it I agree that simply going for 'post your thirteen longest rides' is pretty simple really.


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Seriously the imperial challenge has been running since the year dot with the same rules and there is _*zero*_ chance that it would be changed. And I quite agree with that. It's simple: Ride a ton in Jan-Dec. No ifs or buts.



Has there ever been any Northern rider who has completed the Imperial Century Challenge?

Just curious.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Oct 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Has there ever been any Northern rider who has completed the Imperial Century Challenge?
> 
> Just curious.



I'm Northern 

Though I live down south


----------



## 13 rider (16 Oct 2018)

Certainly this year's entrants in the imperial challenge the furthest north is either @Lilliburlero in South Derbyshire or @Rickshaw Phil in Shrewsbury geography not my strong point . I believe @Edwardoka based in Scotland has tried it but nearly got hyperthermia on 1 ride a reason possible for this challenge


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Certainly this year's entrants in the imperial challenge the furthest north is either @Lilliburlero in South Derbyshire or @Rickshaw Phil in Shrewsbury geography not my strong point . I believe @Edwardoka based in Scotland has tried it but nearly got hyperthermia on 1 ride a reason possible for this challenge



@Lilliburlero lives further north than Shrewsbury.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2018)

Definitely leave the original challenges alone - this should be an alternative challenge _not _a replacement!



GuyBoden said:


> Has there ever been any Northern rider who has completed the Imperial Century Challenge?
> 
> Just curious.


I know several people from these parts who were audax RRTYs (Randonneur Round The Year - a 200 km audax ride every month!) so there are _some _people who aren't put off by northern winters, but they don't seem to hang out on CycleChat. They are more likely to be found on YACF?

As for what we are proposing here ... I like the elegant simplicity of only counting your 13th longest ride. That would give you a target to aim for with every ride beyond the 13th ride of the year. You could make your target whatever you like and increase it every year if you fancied that. It would allow people to drop in and out through the year without risk of being kicked off the challenge. If you had a rush of blood to the head, even in late December, you could always*** improve on your 13th ride.

*** Actually, that might not be true - if you had more than one ride in equal 13th place e.g. if you had completed 13 rides of exactly 100 miles in length, you would have to ride 13 rides longer than 100 miles to improve it by even 1 mile! That is a bit like the way that 'Eddington' works. We'd have to consider a way round that if we didn't like it?


----------



## 13 rider (16 Oct 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Lilliburlero lives further north than Shrewsbury.


So he's a northerner then and last year I was the furthest north in the northern outpost of Leicester .
I believe @Soltydog completed 1 year and he's proper northern Hornsea


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Dunno. The threads are there to be checked if you're that curious. The only riders I can think of offhand are all Southern ones, but the ones I remember tend to be the ones I've met.



Yes, the Imperial Century Challenge can be done in the North. See piedwagtail's epic rides below. So, no excuses.


piedwagtail91 said:


> *
> View attachment 159017
> View attachment 159017
> View attachment 159017
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2018)

And a lot of the rides were on fixed too!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Oct 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Lilliburlero lives further north than Shrewsbury.


Checking the map, not by as much as I thought.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> All of them!


Oh, er, yes - I didn't spot all of the mentions of the bike!

I had considered heading out to that area myself to get some early/late season long rides in if I were going to attempt the full imperial challenge. I could probably do 100 miles in the minimum of 7.5 hours daylight in the winter. (Most of it is a lot flatter than here.)


----------



## Edwardoka (16 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> I believe @Edwardoka based in Scotland has tried it but nearly got hyperthermia on 1 ride a reason possible for this challenge


It was actually ok for the most part, the icy hills on my January qualifying ride made for some exciting riding but generally the cold didn't bother me that much. It was a temperature inversion on a wet day with slush/meltwater sticking to my legs that did for my gold star (leaving it to the last day of the year definitely didn't help either )

I know some folks up here who do ridiculous miles in winter as a matter of course, it's definitely doable and can be pleasant if done right.


----------



## tallliman (17 Oct 2018)

There are a lot of people who end up having iffy years for riding due to illness and injury. Having this to fall back on would be superb for all of us.

The additive max 13 rides thing then encourages those who ride further etc. to push their distances which is part of the challenge motivation. 

Definitely agree with a moon for all that complete. Also, I think this song should be the theme tune for the challege: 
View: https://youtu.be/QLncD0ta2jQ


----------



## StuartG (17 Oct 2018)

Can I add a vote for the "13th Ride". We spend the first part of the season adding each new ride to our list. The score stays zero until the thirteenth. Then chunking off the redundant ride so our 'score' keeps rising. You can have a target but the great thing absent from the current challenges is you can just keep on beating it so the challenge doesn't end until December 31st or until the winter blizzards set in.

Same principle as an annual Eddington but limited to the 13 best rides.

Why a challenge anyway? I'm not interested in beating anybody - the person who struggles to a 50k is probably more to be encouraged than those who find an imperial century 'comfortable'.

No, - I lie - the person I want to beat is myself. That by definition is a level playing field in place, bike and age. The challenges pushed me into riding further, putting in the extra loop and getting fitter as a result. So if I get to a 100 as a lunatic that means the next ride in the year is going to be at least 101 .,. this is exactly the encouragement I need.

And start next year with a 102?


----------



## steverob (17 Oct 2018)

I think if we go ahead with the 13th Ride plans, while having a target distance is a good idea (say, put it at the bottom of your first post of the year), it shouldn't be limited just to the already running challenge distances (50/100 km/miles). If someone who has only just started/restarted cycling wants to have a target of just 30km to encourage them, then that's brilliant. Equally at the other end of the scale, someone who doesn't find doing an imperial century all that tough, but doesn't necessarily fancy doing one during each of the winter months (which is how this thread started is it not?), then they can put down 125 miles or whatever they want.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2018)

I like the idea of a target, but I also like the idea of a constantly-updating achievement through the year, until it probably starts to dry up in the autumn.

We could make the target distance optional. Either report any ride making it into your current top 13, or if you prefer to stick to the target idea, report only those of your rides >= target distance.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Oct 2018)

tallliman said:


> There are a lot of people who end up having iffy years for riding due to illness and injury. Having this to fall back on would be superb for all of us.
> 
> The additive max 13 rides thing then encourages those who ride further etc. to push their distances which is part of the challenge motivation.
> 
> ...




Crikey - I had completely forgotten Camel and that song!


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Oct 2018)

I can not believe that no one as mentioned what colour star you get yet


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Oct 2018)

A moon has been mentioned. A crescent moon seems the way to go. Given the whole lunacy theme it should perhaps be red[-ish].


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Oct 2018)

When we were discussing new challenges a while ago I drew up red and blue stars as possibles. Still got them if they're of any use:


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> When we were discussing new challenges a while ago I drew up red and blue stars as possibles. Still got them if they're of any use:
> View attachment 434444
> View attachment 434445


Nice of you to offer, but I think it would be good to use a different shape (such as the crescent moon) to differentiate this annual challenge from the monthly ones. Something like this:



(The tool I used to remove the background colour has messed the crescent up slightly, but we can soon improve on that.)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Oct 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> When we were discussing new challenges a while ago I drew up red and blue stars as possibles. Still got them if they're of any use:
> View attachment 434444
> View attachment 434445



Has to be blue.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Has to be blue.




Blue is the colour....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Oct 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Blue is the colour....



Anything other then red


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anything other then red




That goes without saying


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Nov 2018)

Is this definitely going ahead?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Is this definitely going ahead?


As far as I am concerned, yes!

I'll officially start it at the end of December in time for the New Year.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> As far as I am concerned, yes!
> 
> I'll officially start it at the end of December in time for the New Year.



Apologies - I should've tagged you in my post.

Have you decided on the final version of The Rules yet?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Apologies - I should've tagged you in my post.


I keep on top of '_New Posts_' anyway, but tagging me gets my attention immediately if I am on the forum.



SpokeyDokey said:


> Have you decided on the final version of The Rules yet?


@Sea of vapours and I have been discussing proposed '_Rules_' and he kindly typed some out for me. (I have made a few small changes to them since then.) This is what we are proposing, but there are still nearly 2 months to make any changes that we as a group feel would improve the challenge.

Annual Lunacy Challenge (proposed) rules/guidelines:

1. *Choose a target distance*, for example 100 miles, but it can be *any imperial or metric distance which will be challenging for you to complete thirteen times in a calendar year*.

2. The distance is a *daily* distance, not a '_ride_' distance, where a day is defined as _'from getting up to going to bed'._ This means that you can add up two or more rides in one day to count towards your target distance and therefore allows, for example, two commuting rides to be added to reach a target. The idea of this is to make achieving longer distances a more realistic proposition for many people who struggle to find enough spare time for individual long rides.

3. *Each time you complete a day's riding which meets or exceeds your target distance, post in the challenge thread*, stating your target and how many times you've met it at the top and then listing each ride which meets your target below. The post should ideally include details of the rides completed including how far, a list of points on each route, perhaps the elevation gain, and a link to the route(s) if you recorded it/them. The idea of these details is to maintain everyone's interest in where people are riding, as well as their progress towards their goal.

4. *Chat about rides, etc. goes in the associated chatzone thread*. Please don't post anything other than lists of your rides in the challenge thread.

5. Even once you have completed thirteen qualifying rides, you can keep posting new ones where your 'top 13' has changed. *Just post your thirteen longest.* At the end of the year, *your thirteenth longest ride is your actual achievement for the year. *NB If you keep cranking out rides exactly hitting your target, you would struggle to exceed it later in the year. For example if your first 10 rides were exactly 100 miles, you would have to do another 13 rides of 101 miles to increase your lunacy challenge achievement to 101 miles! If you like the idea of trying to beat your target, it is always worth adding at least a few miles to as many of your long rides as possible throughout the year. In that respect, every duplicated ride distance is 'wasted', although each will qualify for the basic challenge that you set yourself.

6. Since the only rules are to state a target distance and complete it thirteen times, *anyone can join at any point during the year* where there are sufficient days left to complete. It also means that an unavoidable break for illness, injury, childbirth, pressure of work, mojo-loss, freak weather conditions, [insert applicable excuse/reason here] would not bring your challenge to an abrupt finish, unless that happened to be so late in the year that you would not have time to complete the challenge once you started riding again.

7. The following year, everyone who met their stated target can display the crescent moon '_Lunacy Challenge_' icon in their signature. Something like this ->




(although if someone would care to draw a better one, feel free to donate it below!)


What do y'all reckon?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2018)

I've just checked my 'Eddington number'. I have a lifetime goal of 100 imperial centuries and I still have 54 to go, so 4 successful 100 mile Lunacy Challenge years would just about see me to my target. I would be nearly 68 by then so it would probably be a good idea to get stuck in while I still have the energy and enthusiasm for hilly hundred milers. Either that, or move to somewhere flatter!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I keep on top of '_New Posts_' anyway, but tagging me gets my attention immediately if I am on the forum.
> 
> 
> @Sea of vapours and I have been discussing proposed '_Rules_' and he kindly typed some out for me. (I have made a few small changes to them since then.) This is what we are proposing, but there are still nearly 2 months to make any changes that we as a group feel would improve the challenge.
> ...



Spot on!

Should work well for someone like me of variable cycling motivation and could well be the Ex-Lax of cycling challenges as I do need to be more regular. 

Thanks to you both for the effort put into this so far.


----------



## steverob (6 Nov 2018)

I'm probably going to be up for this next year, as it is likely I won't be renewing my participation in the Metric Century challenge, as there are a number of months coming up where it might prove very tough for me to complete a qualifying ride due to other considerations.

However I'm not sure what I should set my target as. Do I keep it around the 100km mark with the idea of doing a Metric Century-like challenge, but just doing 13 rides of that length crammed into the 6 or 7 months I'll be available for? Or maybe set a slightly easier target of around 50 miles and then once I've reached my 13th ride, push on to see what I could have done over and above that?

I'll still be in the Metric Half Century challenge however - I may not get as many points in that challenge as previous years, but it's still very do-able for me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Nov 2018)

steverob said:


> I'm probably going to be up for this next year, as it is likely I won't be renewing my participation in the Metric Century challenge, as there are a number of months coming up where it might prove very tough for me to complete a qualifying ride due to other considerations.
> 
> However I'm not sure what I should set my target as. Do I keep it around the 100km mark with the idea of doing a Metric Century-like challenge, but just doing 13 rides of that length crammed into the 6 or 7 months I'll be available for? Or maybe set a slightly easier target of around 50 miles and then once I've reached my 13th ride, push on to see what I could have done over and above that?
> 
> I'll still be in the Metric Half Century challenge however - I may not get as many points in that challenge as previous years, but it's still very do-able for me.



Decisions, decisions...


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2018)

steverob said:


> However I'm not sure what I should set my target as. Do I keep it around the 100km mark with the idea of doing a Metric Century-like challenge, but just doing 13 rides of that length crammed into the 6 or 7 months I'll be available for? Or maybe set a slightly easier target of around 50 miles and then once I've reached my 13th ride, push on to see what I could have done over and above that?


If it is to be a true challenge then there ought to be some chance that you might not manage it? In that case, the metric century would probably be the better option, but do whatever you feel happier doing.

I have a half-baked plan to carry on with the '50' and metric century challenges in 2019, but add an imperial century lunacy challenge, none of my rides to be counted in more than one challenge. I currently use my imperial century rides and annual 200 km ride in the metric century challenge, but I won't next year. To achieve those goals would mean me doing a 50 km/50 mile ride, a 100 km ride and 2 imperial centuries in the summer months - a step up from what I normally do, but realistically doable.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Nov 2018)

@ColinJ 

Re 3. Ride listing. Do you want this listed in descending distance order ie longest first and then down to 13th longest?


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Nov 2018)

I like the descending order idea, but I also feel that those bits of the 'rules' are really more in the nature of guidelines than strict rules.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @ColinJ
> 
> Re 3. Ride listing. Do you want this listed in descending distance order ie longest first and then down to 13th longest?


Er, let's try an example of how it _might _be done ... 

Assume that this challenge had been running in 2017 and that I had not been doing the metric century a month challenge, but instead was aiming for a Lunacy Challenge achievement of 100 km. Here are examples of how my posts might have looked through the year, lifted from my actual metric century challenge posts... (I didn't include much detail in the ride descriptions that year. I am not quite so terse these days!)

[Posted on 1st January]

*Target*
I aim to do ride a total of at least 100 kms on at least 13 days in 2017.

*All qualifying rides*
[None so far]

*Current achievement*
_0/13 of 100 km._

********************************************************************

[Posted on February 18th]
*
Target*
I aim to do ride a total of at least 100 kms on at least 13 days in 2017.

*All qualifying rides*
_30th Jan_:
--Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
_
6th Feb_:
-- Garforth loop. 103 km.

_18th Feb_:
-- Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.

*Current achievement (in descending distance order)*
3/13 of 100 km target.
_
18th Feb_: 117 km.
_6th Feb_: 103 km.
_30th Jan_: 100 km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]

********************************************************************

[Posted on 21st May]

*Target*
I aim to do ride a total of at least 100 kms on at least 13 days in 2017.

*All qualifying rides*
_30th Jan_:
-- Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
_
6th Feb_:
-- Garforth loop. 103 km.
_
18th Feb_:
-- Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
_
4th Mar_:
-- Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
_
12th Mar_:
-- Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
_
25th Mar_:
-- Same route done as on 12th Mar minus its wrong turns! 100 km.
_
1st Apr_:
-- Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
_
9th Apr_:
-- Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
_
13th May_:
-- [Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
_
21st May_:
-- Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.

*Current achievement (in descending distance order)*
10/13 of 100 km target.

13th May: 168 km.
1st Apr: 161 km.
9th Apr: 135 km.
21st May: 129 km.
18th Feb: 117 km.
6th Feb: 103 km.
4th Mar: 103 km.
12th Mar: 101 km.
30th Jan: 100 km.
25th Mar: 100km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]

********************************************************************

[Posted on 1st July]

*Target*
I aim to do ride a total of at least 100 kms on at least 13 days in 2017.

*All qualifying rides*
_30th Jan_:
--Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
_
6th Feb_:
-- Garforth loop. 103 km.
_
18th Feb_:
-- Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
_
4th Mar_:
-- Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
_
12th Mar_:
-- Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
_
25th Mar_:
-- Route done on 12th Mar minus wrong turns. 100 km.
_
1st Apr_:
-- Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
_
9th Apr_:
-- Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
_
13th May_:
--[Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
_
21st May_:
-- Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.
_
28th May_:
-- Forum ride to Wray. 161 km.
_
3rd Jun_:
-- [Singlespeed] Forum ride in Cheshire. 200 km.
_
1st Jul_:
-- Settle forum ride. Todmorden to Keighley, (train), Settle-Reeth-Settle. 163 km.

*Current achievement (in descending distance order)*
100 km target has been achieved!

3rd June: 200 km.
28th May: 161 km
13th May: 168 km.
1st Jul: 163 km.
1st Apr: 161 km.
9th Apr: 135 km.
21st May: 129 km.
18th Feb: 117 km.
6th Feb: 103 km.
4th Mar: 103 km.
12th Mar: 101 km.
30th Jan: 100 km.
25th Mar: 100km.


[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]


*PS The fact that I would have hit my target by 1st July is a sign that a 100 km target would have been a bit conservative that year!*

********************************************************************

[Posted on 4th December]

_Target_
I aim to do ride a total of at least 100 kms on at least 13 days in 2017.

_All qualifying rides_
_30th Jan_:
-- Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
_
6th Feb_:
-- Garforth loop. 103 km.
_
18th Feb_:
-- Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
_
4th Mar_:
-- Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
_
12th Mar_:
-- Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
_
25th Mar_:
-- Route done on 12th Mar minus wrong turns. 100 km.
_
1st Apr_:
-- Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
_
9th Apr_:
-- Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
_
13th May_:
-- [Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
_
21st May_:
-- Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.
_
28th May_:
-- Forum ride to Wray. 161 km.
_
3rd Jun_:
-- [Singlespeed] Forum ride in Cheshire. 200 km.
_
1st Jul_:
-- Settle forum ride. Todmorden to Keighley, (train), Settle-Reeth-Settle. 163 km.
_
22nd Jul_:
-- [Singlespeed] Humber Bridge forum ride. 187 km.
_
3rd Aug_:
-- Coventry, Stoneleigh, Silverstone, Leighton Buzzard. 103 km.
_
5th Aug_:
-- Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury Vale forum ride . 111 km.
_
4th Sept_:
-- Finlake, Chudleigh, Exeter, (train), Barnstaple, Tarka Trail, Sticklepath (village shop stop), Chagford, Bovey Tracey, Finlake. 126 km.
_
6th Sept_:
-- Tiverton, Shillingford, Haddon Hill, Minehead (quayside cafe), Dunkery Beacon climb over Exmoor, Dulverton, Exe Valley, Tiverton. 127 km.
_
24th Sept:_
-- [Singlespeed] 2nd Leighton Buzzard forum ride round Aylesbury Vale. 108 km.
_
30th Sept:_
-- [Singlespeed] Scarborough forum ride. Leeds, Stamford Bridge, Scarborough, plus extra loops for imperial century. 163 km.
_
25th Oct_:
-- Three times round anti-clockwise Cragg Vale loop from Todmorden plus round the block to make up metric century. 100 km
_
30th Nov_:
-- [Singlespeed] Todmorden, Burnley, Tod, Littleborough, Tod loop; Tod, Hebden Bridge, Tod loop to pad out ride; repeat of first loop. 101 km.

4th Dec:
-- Rose Grove (Burnley), Whalley, Mitton, Waddington Fell, Dunsop Bridge, Beacon Fell, Longridge, Blackburn. 103 km.

*Current achievement (in descending distance order)*
Target of 100 km has been achieved and I have OVER-achieved to 111km!

3rd Jun: 200 km.
22nd Jul: 187 km.
30th Sep: 163 km.
28th May: 161 km
13th May: 168 km.
1st Jul: 163 km.
1st Apr: 161 km.
9th Apr: 135 km.
21st May: 129 km.
4th Sep: 126 km.
6th Sep: 127 km.
18th Feb: 117 km.
5th Aug: 111 km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]

*PS Looking at the final achievement for the year, perhaps a target in the range 120-130 km would have been appropriate? Only 7 rides were >= imperial centuries (161 km) so a lot of extra riding would have been needed to achieve that distance.*

********************************************************************


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Er, let's try an example of how it _might _be done ...
> 
> Assume that this challenge had been running in 2017 and that I had not been doing the metric century a month challenge, but instead was aiming for a Lunacy Challenge achievement of 100 km. Here are examples of how my posts might have looked through the year, lifted from my actual metric century challenge posts... (I didn't include much detail in the ride descriptions that year. I am not quite so terse these days!)
> 
> ...




That's nice & tidy!


----------



## StuartG (8 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I've just checked my 'Eddington number'. I have a lifetime goal of 100 imperial centuries and I still have 54 to go, so 4 successful 100 mile Lunacy Challenge years would just about see me to my target. I would be nearly 68 by then so it would probably be a good idea to get stuck in while I still have the energy and enthusiasm for hilly hundred milers. Either that, or move to somewhere flatter!


Yep, same target and 63 to go. I'm coming up to 70 so I'll be 74 going on 75 if I do ONLY 13/year so I've a mighty incentive to overperform in the early years. The max I have ever done is 11x100 milers in a year - this year!

Perhaps a grey moon for the 65+


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2018)

StuartG said:


> Yep, same target and 63 to go. I'm coming up to 70 so I'll be 74 going on 75 if I do ONLY 13/year so I've a mighty incentive to overperform in the early years. The max I have ever done is 11x100 milers in a year - this year!
> 
> Perhaps a grey moon for the 65+


Good going!

I've just had a look back through my (not quite complete) records and the most that I have done is 7 in a year, 3 times. 13 in a year would be a big step up for me.


----------



## StuartG (12 Nov 2018)

StuartG said:


> Perhaps a grey moon for the 65+


Thinking on for this - another thought for your consideration.

Follow the tradition of the other challenges and have a bronze/silver/gold moon. But not for distance, but for age eg:
0-59 Bronze
60-74 Silver
75+ Gold

That may have the apparent anomaly of a 46 year old getting bronze for 100+ while a 76 year old gets a gold for *only* 50+
But if the incentive of all the challenges is to help you push your own envelope but not only going further/faster. This would incentivise people by rewarding those that just go on and on, trying to maintain fitness into age as opposed to those younger trying to improve it. Surely an even more important aspect of life?

And the young-uns ain't deprived of the opportunity of a gold. It will come eventually, but perhaps they won't wish it too soon.

Oh and 90+ folk can choose their own shade and cosmic body ['cos they must have one!]


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2018)

StuartG said:


> Thinking on for this - another thought for your consideration.
> 
> Follow the tradition of the other challenges and have a bronze/silver/gold moon. But not for distance, but for age eg:
> 0-59 Bronze
> ...


An alternative alternative suggestion ... 

I was going to suggest a requirement that each year's target distance be greater than or equal to previous annual targets but that would be a little tough on those who have been ill, injured, getting too old (), or unable to find the time/motivation to maintain or increase their distance in a particular year. How about letting awards be an indication of lifetime achievement in the challenge instead? I.e. Bronze for the first completed year, Silver for the second, Gold for the third and _any _subsequent completed years.

I've had an idea concerning the other thing that people complain about - unwieldy lists of rides. Show (say) the most recent 3 rides and wrap earlier ride details up in a 'spoiler'? (Yes - the word 'spoiler' in the spoiler title shouldn't really be there if you supply a custom spoiler title, but is IS!)

This is what the long example that I posted a while back would look like....

********************************************************************

[Posted on 1st January]

*Target*
I aim to do ride a total of at least 100 kms on at least 13 days in 2017.

*All qualifying rides*
[None so far]

*Current achievement*
_0/13 of 100 km._

********************************************************************

[Posted on February 18th]
*
Target*
I aim to do ride a total of at least 100 kms on at least 13 days in 2017.

*All qualifying rides*
_30th Jan_:
--Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
_
6th Feb_:
-- Garforth loop. 103 km.

_18th Feb_:
-- Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.

*Current achievement (in descending distance order)*
3/13 of 100 km target.
_
18th Feb_: 117 km.
_6th Feb_: 103 km.
_30th Jan_: 100 km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]

********************************************************************

[Posted on 21st May]

*Target*
I aim to do ride a total of at least 100 kms on at least 13 days in 2017.

*All qualifying rides*


Spoiler: Earlier rides



_30th Jan_:
-- Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
_
6th Feb_:
-- Garforth loop. 103 km.
_
18th Feb_:
-- Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
_
4th Mar_:
-- Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
_
12th Mar_:
-- Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
_
25th Mar_:
-- Same route done as on 12th Mar minus its wrong turns! 100 km.
_
1st Apr_:
-- Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.


_
9th Apr_:
-- Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
_
13th May_:
-- [Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
_
21st May_:
-- Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.

*Current achievement (in descending distance order)*
10/13 of 100 km target.

13th May: 168 km.
1st Apr: 161 km.
9th Apr: 135 km.
21st May: 129 km.
18th Feb: 117 km.
6th Feb: 103 km.
4th Mar: 103 km.
12th Mar: 101 km.
30th Jan: 100 km.
25th Mar: 100km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]

********************************************************************

[Posted on 1st July]

*Target*
I aim to do ride a total of at least 100 kms on at least 13 days in 2017.

*All qualifying rides*


Spoiler: Earlier rides



_30th Jan:_
-- Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
_
6th Feb_:
-- Garforth loop. 103 km.
_
18th Feb_:
-- Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
_
4th Mar_:
-- Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
_
12th Mar_:
-- Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
_
25th Mar_:
-- Route done on 12th Mar minus wrong turns. 100 km.
_
1st Apr_:
-- Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
_
9th Apr_:
-- Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
_
13th May_:
--[Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
_
21st May_:
-- Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.


_
28th May_:
-- Forum ride to Wray. 161 km.
_
3rd Jun_:
-- [Singlespeed] Forum ride in Cheshire. 200 km.
_
1st Jul_:
-- Settle forum ride. Todmorden to Keighley, (train), Settle-Reeth-Settle. 163 km.

*Current achievement (in descending distance order)*
100 km target has been achieved!

3rd June: 200 km.
28th May: 161 km
13th May: 168 km.
1st Jul: 163 km.
1st Apr: 161 km.
9th Apr: 135 km.
21st May: 129 km.
18th Feb: 117 km.
6th Feb: 103 km.
4th Mar: 103 km.
12th Mar: 101 km.
30th Jan: 100 km.
25th Mar: 100km.


[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]


*PS The fact that I would have hit my target by 1st July is a sign that a 100 km target would have been a bit conservative that year!*

********************************************************************

[Posted on 4th December]

_Target_
I aim to do ride a total of at least 100 kms on at least 13 days in 2017.

_All qualifying rides_


Spoiler: Earlier rides



_30th Jan_
-- Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
_
6th Feb_:
-- Garforth loop. 103 km.
_
18th Feb_:
-- Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
_
4th Mar_:
-- Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
_
12th Mar_:
-- Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
_
25th Mar_:
-- Route done on 12th Mar minus wrong turns. 100 km.
_
1st Apr_:
-- Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
_
9th Apr_:
-- Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
_
13th May_:
-- [Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
_
21st May_:
-- Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.
_
28th May_:
-- Forum ride to Wray. 161 km.
_
3rd Jun_:
-- [Singlespeed] Forum ride in Cheshire. 200 km.
_
1st Jul_:
-- Settle forum ride. Todmorden to Keighley, (train), Settle-Reeth-Settle. 163 km.
_
22nd Jul_:
-- [Singlespeed] Humber Bridge forum ride. 187 km.
_
3rd Aug_:
-- Coventry, Stoneleigh, Silverstone, Leighton Buzzard. 103 km.
_
5th Aug_:
-- Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury Vale forum ride . 111 km.
_
4th Sept_:
-- Finlake, Chudleigh, Exeter, (train), Barnstaple, Tarka Trail, Sticklepath (village shop stop), Chagford, Bovey Tracey, Finlake. 126 km.
_
6th Sept_:
-- Tiverton, Shillingford, Haddon Hill, Minehead (quayside cafe), Dunkery Beacon climb over Exmoor, Dulverton, Exe Valley, Tiverton. 127 km.
_
24th Sept:_
-- [Singlespeed] 2nd Leighton Buzzard forum ride round Aylesbury Vale. 108 km.
_
30th Sept:_
-- [Singlespeed] Scarborough forum ride. Leeds, Stamford Bridge, Scarborough, plus extra loops for imperial century. 163 km.


_
25th Oct_:
-- Three times round anti-clockwise Cragg Vale loop from Todmorden plus round the block to make up metric century. 100 km
_
30th Nov_:
-- [Singlespeed] Todmorden, Burnley, Tod, Littleborough, Tod loop; Tod, Hebden Bridge, Tod loop to pad out ride; repeat of first loop. 101 km.

4th Dec:
-- Rose Grove (Burnley), Whalley, Mitton, Waddington Fell, Dunsop Bridge, Beacon Fell, Longridge, Blackburn. 103 km.

*Current achievement (in descending distance order)*
Target of 100 km has been achieved and I have OVER-achieved to 111km!

3rd Jun: 200 km.
22nd Jul: 187 km.
30th Sep: 163 km.
28th May: 161 km
13th May: 168 km.
1st Jul: 163 km.
1st Apr: 161 km.
9th Apr: 135 km.
21st May: 129 km.
4th Sep: 126 km.
6th Sep: 127 km.
18th Feb: 117 km.
5th Aug: 111 km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]

*PS Looking at the final achievement for the year, perhaps a target in the range 120-130 km would have been appropriate? Only 7 rides were >= imperial centuries (161 km) so a lot of extra riding would have been needed to achieve that distance.*

********************************************************************


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Nov 2018)

The spoiler thing is a neat idea, other than it having the word 'Spoiler' on it of course. I'm not entirely convinced it's necessary on this challenge, in particular, though. If people are only listing their thirteen best rides in any posts, as I think we've agreed, then with 'better' formatting that's only thirteen lines. Your example above for 4th December uses no fewer than eleven lines to describe three rides, once you take into account the title, the spoiler tag itself, and the blank lines. Doing what you've suggesting actually ends up using more screen real estate overall *and* makes it harder to see the whole thing since you have to click the spoiler tag. I really can see the point on, say the Metric 50 and 100 lists as some are long, but personally I'd rather see denser formatting than spoiler tags in this one. Apart from anything else, showing all - where 'all' is a maximum of thirteen - is a very quick way to see how someone's doing: the size of the list says it. If you hide that list behind spoilers then we have to expand it to see how someone's doing, which really isn't terribly elegant, imho.

Edit: and @Dogtrousers point is very well made! It'll be a mess when looking at all posts and it'll be hard to see who's done what with all the variation in use / non-use of spoiler tags.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2018)

Oh, you two have only gone and spoiled my spoilers! Never mind ... 

I was looking on the Xenforo site and there is an add-on which removes the word 'Spoiler' from custom spoiler titles and replaces it with 'Read more' otherwise but I'm sure that Shaun wouldn't be interested in replacing the current functionality because it would spoil existing spoilers! 

I had actually listed _'All qualifying rides'_ in my examples, but a maximum of 13 in the '_achievement_' section. I would have to change that to '_Longest qualifying rides_' plus '_Achievement_'.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2018)

Well, I suppose it depends on your interpretation of '_qualifying_'. Qualifying as >= target distance from the start of the year, or qualifying in the longest 13 list!


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Nov 2018)

I thought we'd agreed on just posting the thirteen longest? [Putative] rule 5 seems to say that:
_5. Even once you have completed thirteen qualifying rides, you can keep posting new ones where your 'top 13' has changed. *Just post your thirteen longest.* At the end of the year, *your thirteenth longest ride is your actual achievement for the year. 
*_
I'd envisaged adding to the list until reaching thirteen and then, if doing another, longer qualifying ride, removing the shortest one from the posted list. That way the one at the bottom of the list at the end of the year is your _'Lunacy Challenge distance achieved'._ It's also pretty easy to do and, as I said above, if people try to stick to one line per ride it's quite dense and easy to read at a glance. My fear is that if the reporting is overly comprehensive it'll quickly look somewhat messy and be hard to read, not to mention engendering endless debate on formatting  (It's not a mortal fear as such Ultimately it really doesn't matter / it's just a bit of fun.)


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2018)

Yes - I _had _restricted the sorted achievement summary list, but for some reason I _hadn't_ edited the unsorted detailed qualifiers list!


----------



## steverob (18 Nov 2018)

I think this is one of those things where as it's a new challenge, it might take a few months of actual ride logging and a period of discussion between participants before it's decided what the best format is for how you post your ride(s).

However anyone who has seen my posts in other challenges, knows that I tend towards brevity; in the Half Century challenge I hide all previous month's rides behind links, while in the Metric Century challenge, I only post my latest ride and you have to look at my (edited) first page post to see my full ride list for the year.

So given that, you shouldn't be surprised that my aim with this challenge would be to keep my posts to the minimum possible text - say one or two lines for that day's ride, followed by up to 13 lines for the rest of the qualifying rides to date. Maybe something like this:

*Target: *60 miles _(optional whether I list this each time or not)_
*Today's ride: *64.79 miles - _followed by brief description of ride, probably same one as I've posted on any other challenge threads._

1. 29th July - 104.61 miles
2. 3rd June - 85.04 miles
3. 10th October - 78.71 miles
4. 27th August - 74.13 miles
5. 7th July - 73.88 miles
6. 9th June - 70.10 miles
7. 14th July - 70.04 miles
8. 22nd July - 69.14 miles
9. 23rd June - 68.16 miles
10. 25th March - 65.60 miles
11. 28th October - 64.90 miles
*12. 17th November - 64.79 miles*
13. 13th January - 64.44 miles


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2018)

I like the *bolding *of the day's ride in @steverob's achievement list.



Dogtrousers said:


> A couple of years ago I did the opening post for the MCaM thread. This made me feel a bit responsible for policing compliance withe the (very simple) posting giudelines that, of course, nobody reads, and if they do then they ignore them because they have a Much Better Idea. This caused undue stress.
> 
> But then I thought, does it matter? As long as people are actually doing the riding required for the challenge. Actually the only thing that's really important to me is whether* I'm* doing the riding.
> 
> So my advice is as long as you communicate the idea for the challenge, don't be too bothered about presentation, because you'll only be disappointed.


I'm not really bothered what other people do either, but people seem to like suggestions even if they end up ignoring them! 

We will agree on a set of guidelines but somewhere in there will be a statement that it is up to the individual to come up with their own variation.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2018)

I think this thread and the rules has lost it's way in all the noise.

@Sea of vapours seem's to have nailed it



Sea of vapours said:


> _5. Even once you have completed thirteen qualifying rides, you can keep posting new ones where your 'top 13' has changed. *Just post your thirteen longest.* At the end of the year, *your thirteenth longest ride is your actual achievement for the year.
> *_
> I'd envisaged adding to the list until reaching thirteen and then, if doing another, longer qualifying ride, removing the shortest one from the posted list. That way the one at the bottom of the list at the end of the year is your _'Lunacy Challenge distance achieved'._



Surely it's as simple as that. No need to bog it all down.


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Nov 2018)

@Dogtrousers I think you do need to include your target in each post; it's a key element of context for the Lunacy Challenge. In fact, it's the _only critical_ piece of context beyond the definition of the challenge itself. i.e. the whole thing comes down to* 'Do thirteen, or more, rides of distance X, and record them'. 
*
Personally, I find that the additional information on each ride (distance, ascent, where ridden) adds to the sense of engagement, but actually it's not strictly necessary for the challenge and people could just put a target and a statement of how many they've done to date in each post. (I am most emphatically *not *suggesting that, however, as it seems largely pointless.) I think what Dogtrousers has above, with the addition of the target, is about right. So @steverob 's post on the previous page, only with some more detail on each ride ideally, is also about right from my perspective.

Edit: Also, I agree with Colin that highlighting / emboldening the 'current' ride is a good idea. That's particularly true if the rides are listed in descending or ascending order of distance (rather than chronologically). And that descending or ascending thing is itself a good plan since it makes maintaining the list easy and makes the first, or last, item in the list the 'actual achievement' once anyone reaches the thirteen.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2018)

Yes, keep the updates simple:

Target
Ordered list of riding days, longest day first, with some details of each day's rides.
It won't look as neat with multiple rides on a day but I think that the rule allowing that is an important change compared with the current challenges. Of course, if you choose to stick to one ride a day, that is fine.

If you number the entries then you will have to keep renumbering them through the year as new ones squeeze in above them - that may or may not bother you?

I would prefer to make that day's entry stand out more. I might put my latest entry in italics.

I will also keep a list of ALL my qualifying rides in a regularly updated first post of the year. Quite frankly - if I were to ride an imperial century every week of the year, I would want them recorded together SOMEWHERE in the thread!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2018)

Blimey - a preemptive 'lunatic' ! 

I keep thinking about trying to do an imperial century in early December as my final ride for this year's metric century challenge, just to prove to myself that I can still do them in the winter. The problem is how slowly I ride these days. I think I would need to ride for 2-3 hours in the dark unless I did the ride somewhere flat. I don't really enjoy riding in cold, dark conditions for more than 30 minutes or so!


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I try to get out at 6-7 am ...



Ahhhh..... we return to the horror that makes the Lunacy Challenge such a good idea


----------



## Fiona R (19 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey - a preemptive 'lunatic' !
> 
> I keep thinking about trying to do an imperial century in early December as my final ride for this year's metric century challenge, just to prove to myself that I can still do them in the winter. The problem is how slowly I ride these days. I think I would need to ride for 2-3 hours in the dark unless I did the ride somewhere flat. I don't really enjoy riding in cold, dark conditions for more than 30 minutes or so!


After a series of DNS on longer rides this autumn for one reason or another I have this fantasy of doing the 100 mile audax from Bristol George's Delightful Roads on 8th Dec as the route looks so good and I haven't looped up to Gloucester and back through Forest of Dean. I'm slow and do not like night riding but with an early start hopefully would be ok. or i just store up the route for spring, but that's wimpish. but then again my back is terrible, but then again I may come to a grinding halt over winter if I don't target something


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> After a series of DNS on longer rides this autumn for one reason or another I have this fantasy of doing the 100 mile audax from Bristol George's Delightful Roads on 8th Dec as the route looks so good and I haven't looped up to Gloucester and back through Forest of Dean. I'm slow and do not like night riding but with an early start hopefully would be ok. or i just store up the route for spring, but that's wimpish. but then again my back is terrible, but then again I may come to a grinding halt over winter if I don't target something


Good luck with that!

I have spoken to @Sea of vapours about the early start issue. The problem that we both have is that we like to have a good breakfast before a long ride, but we don't like to set off and hit the hills with the food just sat there in the early stages of digestion. That would mean us eating it at about 04:00, which is certainly a lot earlier than I like to be eating (or getting out of bed)!

I'm wondering if I could get away with eating a lot the evening before, having a quick, light, energy-dense breakfast, and then just keeping myself topped up during the ride with carbo-drinks. (I'd probably avoid a cafe stop on a 100 mile winter ride because that would use up valuable daylight.) I would get everything ready the night before and then I could be out and riding within 30 minutes of getting up and (hopefully?) not suffering any ill effects. I would probably test that with a few local loops so I could easily abandon my ride if I ended up bonking. If I got away with it then I would be more confident of completing long winter rides in the future.


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> My method, which probably won't suit you ...



Mmmmm........ if I may summarise that from a purely personal perspective: you're suggesting that I should a) get up in the middle of the night, b) eat warmed sludge, c) then go out in the dark and cold and cycle a pretty long way? Nope - I'm not seeing the attraction there :-) May I just stick pins in my legs as an alternative? 

What's odd is that when I used to do a lot of alpine mountaineering and ice climbing, which would typically involve setting off at sometime between midnight and 0400, I was largely perfectly happy with those times and having a very light breakfast; it was so early that it was more or less the day before, with a bit of a late evening snooze to prepare for it. This 0400-0900 stuff that cycling seems to require is, for me, vastly more problematic :-\ I do wholeheartedly concur on the idea of everything being thoroughly ready the night before though - that really helps with feeling relaxed and ready to set off as soon as all the getting up stuff's done.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> The concept of "bonking" is meaningless to me. I don't think I ride at a high enough power output or something. I just slowly and gradually run out of steam. Nothing dramatic, and it's definitely not a reversible process and eating won't stave it off (but that doesn't stop me trying).


You haven't lived, or rather, half-died at the roadside...

I have been unable to speak, remember my name, or cross the road to safety. I have developed tunnel vision with big black spots floating across what I could still see. I have ended up flat out on my back on the road, unable to get up. It is _deeply _unpleasant!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sounds like that would involve breaking my maxim "don't try too hard"


It often doesn't _feel _like one has been "trying too hard", but it clearly _is _"trying hard enough for too long"!

If you burn more calories per hour than you can get from your fat stores and you are not replacing all of the glycogen that you burn then eventually you will run out of it and then _BANG - HELLO, WALL_! 

It can come on in a matter of seconds. You are happily riding along, but then, suddenly, you most definitely are NOT!


----------



## Fiona R (19 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> You haven't lived, or rather, half-died at the roadside...
> 
> I have been unable to speak, remember my name, or cross the road to safety. I have developed tunnel vision with big black spots floating across what I could still see. I have ended up flat out on my back on the road, unable to get up. It is _deeply _unpleasant!


I've had it twice properly. Can't say it was very pleasant either time. Both times I had to sit down, eat drink and just sit for half an hour plus until function returned.


Dogtrousers said:


> Welll ... er ....
> 
> yes.
> 
> But the option exists to have cold sludge instead.



Sort of illustrates that only the unhinged contemplate reading a post with the title "The Annual Lunacy (aka "I Don't Do Winter") Challenge Chatzone" and don't hesitate to follow through


----------



## Fiona R (19 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Welll ... er ....
> 
> yes.
> 
> But the option exists to have cold sludge instead.


You could make it more interesting by putting on the wet and dirty kit that hasn't dried from the day before's daft ride, and eat cold sludge


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> The only time I've had anything near that was late in a 300k ride when I completely lost the ability to navigate. There was a road closed and I simply couldn't figure out what to do (I was on very familiar roads). I put that down to dehydration, it was a hot day, and a garage stop and unfeasible quantity of liquid sorted it.


Dehydration doesn't help! My worst experiences were when I was dehydrated AND suffering from low blood sugar.

Like @Cranky Knee Girl I have made pretty much full recoveries from The Dreaded Bonk by resting, eating and drinking for 30 minutes or so.

I did one ride where I conked out after about 3 hours of riding. My ride companion went into a shop and brought food and drink out for me (I couldn't even manage the shopping!). After half an hour I was fine. Later on, HE had it happen to him on the long climb up Saddleworth Moor!


----------



## Aravis (19 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've updated my sample to include a target.
> 
> All of which makes me think I should go for two imperials in December, rather than a metric and an imperial. Or sneak in an extra imperial this month.


I hope it's agreed that rides can be counted in more than one challenge, or you could be wasting your time.  Make sure you enjoy the ride!

I think I've come to the view that rides should be countable in the Lunacy challenge and at least one of the monthly challenges. A bit like a TDF stage winner getting the points and the time bonus, perhaps. I expect he gets cycling's equivalent of ranking points as well, and it all seems perfectly logical.

If this thinking carries the day I'll be quite happy.



Sea of vapours said:


> I think you do need to include your target in each post; it's a key element of context for the Lunacy Challenge. In fact, it's the _only critical_ piece of context beyond the definition of the challenge itself. i.e. the whole thing comes down to* 'Do thirteen, or more, rides of distance X, and record them'.*


This is the bit I'm not quite getting. What's the incentive for choosing a genuinely challenging target? In 2016 and 2017 I finished on 117 miles. This year I'm going to finish on 119. Challenge failed because my target was 120, so no moon for me. I'm getting the feeling I haven't been tactically astute.


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Nov 2018)

I'm certainly aiming to count rides in both the Metric Century and the Lunacy challenges_ if necessary_. Assorted people, including ColinJ have said they'd aim to do distinct rides per challenge, but that strikes me as wholly optional and personal choice. 

On the second point: 


Aravis said:


> What's the incentive for choosing a genuinely challenging target?


Tactically, there are all sorts of ways of .... ummm..... to put it obliquely, _devaluing your personal experience of the challenge_. For example, you could wait until mid-December, find your best thirteen days and post the lot with a suitable target: hoorah! - challenge complete. That's one of those 'only cheating yourself' things though, so it really would be a bit pointless. I suppose editing the target in the original and subsequent posts would work too, but why bother? As I see it, this is an opportunity to choose a genuinely challenging target, avoid the hazards of winter, and enjoy a bit of support with it along the way. No-one's really going to look back and admire the achievement a decade hence. Well, probably not anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2018)

I have been having second thoughts about only counting each ride in one challenge. It would be a bit odd to be doing the metric a month plus going for imperial centuries on the Lunacy challenge, doing (say) 100, 101, 102, 103, 104, and 105 mile rides in June but failing the metric challenge because all of those had been grabbed for the Lunacy challenge!

I think @Sea of vapours may have the right approach - try to get metric centuries in every month and 13+ extra imperial centuries where possible as well. If there were no metric century to count in a given month, use a 100+mile ride instead. The only catch would be that metric century rides are supposed to be single rides so no counting a multi-ride daily total in such a case.


----------



## Bazzer (20 Nov 2018)

I currently keep my metric half century challenge rides separate from my metric century challenge rides. If the lunacy challenge ride had to be kept separate, personally this would introduce a further challenge beyond the lunacy ride itself, that of balancing time on the bike with marital harmony.
If the lunacy challenge rides could, as it were be double counted with one of the other challenge rides, that would encourage the rider to go that extra distance. In my case, if the rides were tagged with the half century challenge, (say) a target of 80kms, or if the rides were tagged with the metric century challenge, (say) 120kms.


----------



## Aravis (20 Nov 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Tactically, there are all sorts of ways of .... ummm..... to put it obliquely, _devaluing your personal experience of the challenge_. For example, you could wait until mid-December, find your best thirteen days and post the lot with a suitable target: hoorah! - challenge complete. That's one of those 'only cheating yourself' things though, so it really would be a bit pointless. I suppose editing the target in the original and subsequent posts would work too, but why bother? As I see it, this is an opportunity to choose a genuinely challenging target, avoid the hazards of winter, and enjoy a bit of support with it along the way. No-one's really going to look back and admire the achievement a decade hence. Well, probably not anyway.


This makes total sense. Perhaps this, or something very much like it, should be put prominently in the introduction/rules/guidelines when the challenge is fully launched.

I have to smile at the word "pointless". Some might say...

From the very start I saw the lunacy challenge as complementing the existing challenges, rather than being a lightweight version. I'm hoping a modified analogy with pro racing is helpful - ICaM and MCam are the current race you're involved in; Lunacy is your world ranking (but let's not get delusional!) so of course rides are counted in both.

@Bazzer's point about edging towards a "marital harmony challenge" is well-made. Why make it worse!


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Nov 2018)

Aravis said:


> Perhaps this, or something very much like it, should be put prominently in the introduction/rules/guidelines when the challenge is fully launched.



How about the following as guideline number eight (the final one). It's framed as a reminder of the point of the challenge, following reading the other guidelines in order to encourage people to respect the spirit of the challenge, which @ColinJ framed as a challenge for people who "don't do winter".

And finally ...
8. There are many ways of ‘gaming’ this challenge if all you want is a shiny, crescent moon in your signature. (Picking an easy target is the most obvious of those. Seeing how you’ve done in October and entering the challenge then by posting all your best rides is another.) *The spirit of the Lunacy Challenge, however, is to stretch yourself beyond whichever every-month-of-the-year challenge you can manage*, so your target should really be a distance which you are genuinely unlikely to complete in some or all of the winter months. This should be treated as an opportunity to choose a genuinely challenging target, avoid the hazards of winter, and enjoy a bit of support with it along the way.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Nov 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> How about the following as guideline number eight (the final one). It's framed as a reminder of the point of the challenge, following reading the other guidelines in order to encourage people to respect the spirit of the challenge, which @ColinJ framed as a challenge for people who "don't do winter".
> 
> And finally ...
> 8. There are many ways of ‘gaming’ this challenge if all you want is a shiny, crescent moon in your signature. (Picking an easy target is the most obvious of those. Seeing how you’ve done in October and entering the challenge then by posting all your best rides is another.) *The spirit of the Lunacy Challenge, however, is to stretch yourself beyond whichever every-month-of-the-year challenge you can manage*, so your target should really be a distance which you are genuinely unlikely to complete in some or all of the winter months. This should be treated as an opportunity to choose a genuinely challenging target, avoid the hazards of winter, and enjoy a bit of support with it along the way.


That's pretty good!

I really was starting to look at this as a wimpish ICAM - secretly hoping to do one imperial century a month without actually making a commitment to it.

I will instead commit to _NOT _doing an imperial century in January, 2019 (or any subsequent January, unless I happen to find myself somewhere warm and sunny) - that would make it nice and clear to myself. (It also means that I can stop studying my maps for potential winter imperial century routes!) If I ever plan a winter cycling holiday and it tempts me into thinking of tackling a January imperial century then I would consider doing a proper ICAM challenge that year.

I'll see how I get on with my first year as a Lunatic***. If it goes well then I'll step the distance up. Maybe I would even get back into doing regular 200 km rides again (audax or self-planned).




*** Some unkind people might say "_FIRST?_" ...


----------



## StuartG (21 Nov 2018)

Isn't there a simple answer to this 'gaming'? You have to commit to a target in the first January even if the bike stays in the shed for the whole month. And it must be one up from that achieved in the individual events ie 50k>50m>100k>100m

Otherwise it isn't a new challenge. In subsequent years is simply the 13th ride being greater than the previous year. Perhaps with a dispensation for the >75 year olds who can gracefully lower their target. A small compensation for maybe losing their freebie TV licence.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2018)

Oh no, the free TV licence has gone - I was looking forward to getting that in a decade or so! I'm having to wait an extra 6 years for a bus pass since it is now given at pension age rather than 60. Well, at least I started getting free prescriptions at 60... 

I'd rather let people decide for themselves what their challenge distance is. In 2011 I was happily doing 100+ km hilly rides but a year later I was nearly dead and only just capable of staggering 25 metres on foot. I wouldn't have been happy to have had to start from 100 km again as soon as I was able to get back on my bike!

I can't see anybody in their right mind taking this thing so seriously that they would decide to set a target of 5 kms just so they could say they beat that target. And if somebody came along later in the year and wanted to join in, I'd be happy with that.

Why not just encourage people to start in January _if possible_, and to set themselves a target greater than or equal to what they have done before _unless they felt that would be impossible_ due to age, infirmity, lack of free time etc.? We are looking to achieve the difficult, not the impossible!


----------



## steverob (21 Nov 2018)

I’m still unsure exactly what my target might be for this challenge and it may be that I still won't know until after I've already started it!

I do know that I won't be in the Metric Century challenge next year because there are certain months (and not just the winter ones) next year that I can't see myself being able to do a qualifying ride due to a lack of time / clash of priorities, so I'm tempted to set a lower target because of that - one that I know I can achieve.

However, given that I did manage (or rather will hopefully manage by the time December is done - touches wood) 20 metric centuries this year when I did have a full calendar available to me, do I think I can scatter 13 of those across the months where I am available to cycle in 2019?

And at the same time, I'm tempted to set myself a target just above that (say 65 miles), because at the moment I've got this drop-off where I've done loads of rides of literally just over 62.14 miles and not a lot more, so maybe I need that push to get me to do longer rides?

At this rate it may take me until March to work out what I really want to do!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Nov 2018)

I'm going to do this, if we can count our imperial century a month (ICAM) rides them I am going for 200km, if I need to do the lunacy rides over and above the ICAM then I'm going for 100 miles


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Nov 2018)

Plenty of time to plan as you don't need to start till March at the earliest


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Nov 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Plenty of time to plan as you don't need to start till March at the earliest



You *may* start whenever you like though. The guidelines _allow _the thirteen rides to be whenever you like, and that includes the difficult, wintry months. It's a case of not being _obliged_ to do one each month, rather than of _having _to do them all between March and October.

And you can definitely count the ICAM rides, or any other monthly challenge rides, as contributors to the Lunacy Challenge.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Nov 2018)

That is madness though!


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm going to do this, if we can count our imperial century a month (ICAM) rides them I am going for *200km*, if I need to do the lunacy rides over and above the ICAM then I'm going for 100 miles



Now there's an idea, the *200km* a month challenge.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Now there's an idea, the *200km* a month challenge.....



Done 11 months so far this year


----------



## Aravis (21 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Done 11 months so far this year


And that sounds like a gauntlet well and truly thrown down...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Nov 2018)

You could try doing all your rides on the night of a full moon.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Now there's an idea, the *200km* a month challenge.....


It has been done for years by some audax riders - RRtY!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> If I were to up the ante to 200k I would probably do an RRtY. But I'm not going to, so the question is hypothetical. Unless I discover a magical burst of speed 200k just takes too long for me, so I reserve it for special occasions a few times a year.


I was doing hilly 200s at 20 km/h in 2006 so I could complete them in 10 hours. These days I doubt that I would get round at the required 15 km/h.

I don't know if the slow-down is due to ageing, damage caused by serious illness in 2012/13, or just inadequate training. (Probably a combination of all 3?)

I'd like to get back up to about that kind of speed so I could complete longer rides in daylight in spring and autumn.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've never even done a flat one in 10 hours. Whether I can do a hilly one at 15km/h overall I may well find out on the 7th April


Good luck with that.

If you are concerned about speed then don't hang about too long at the controls. It is much nicer to have time in hand later on and be able to take a longer break when tiring than taking a longer break when fresh and then having to rush when tired!


----------



## Fiona R (16 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've never even done a flat one in 10 hours. Whether I can do a hilly one at 15km/h overall I may well find out on the 7th April


 You will be fine. Eat regularly and be efficient at controls. Treat it as three 70km rides and do a ride at a time. If I can you can, I stagger round a 200km once a year to prove a point to myself. It's not pretty but very satisfying.


----------



## Fiona R (18 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Problem is that it's three 70km rides with 1,000m climb each.  Actually the climbing isn't so evenly distributed. There's a flat bit in the middle and generally downhill at the end.
> View attachment 442908


Eat plenty in that middle bit, it gives you a rest and once you get to the last bit you're so doggedly determined that it will have been a waste of effort not to finish then you will do it. I did Raglan Castle 200 end of July, in winter conditions. Phenomenal rain and wind. Only 2500m of ascent, it was close but I shaved in just in audax time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I was doing hilly 200s at 20 km/h in 2006 so I could complete them in 10 hours. These days I doubt that I would get round at the required 15 km/h.
> 
> I don't know if the slow-down is due to ageing, damage caused by serious illness in 2012/13, or just inadequate training. (Probably a combination of all 3?)
> 
> I'd like to get back up to about that kind of speed so I could complete longer rides in daylight in spring and autumn.



It is easy to settle into long steady distance as you get older and as a result your speed will drop away. More intervals and threshold riding will get that speed back. I have the same problem of too many years of steady audax riding has lead to a decay of my average speed.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2018)

Okay then, final preparations for the inaugural Lunacy Challenge...

I've looked back and this seems to be the wording decided on (if you have a problem with it - speak up now, or this is what we will use):

Annual Lunacy Challenge (proposed) rules/guidelines to be inserted at the start of each year's Challenge thread:

***************************************************************************

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying rides.

PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD 
*
1. *Choose a target distance*, for example 100 miles, but it can be *any imperial or metric distance which will be challenging for you to complete thirteen times in a calendar year*.

2. The distance is a *daily* distance, not a '_ride_' distance, where a day is defined as _'from getting up to going to bed'._ This means that you can add up two or more rides in one day to count towards your target distance and therefore allows, for example, two commuting rides to be added to reach a target. The idea of this is to make achieving longer distances a more realistic proposition for many people who struggle to find enough spare time for individual long rides.

3. *Each time you complete a day's riding which meets or exceeds your target distance, post in the challenge thread*, stating your target and how many times you've met it at the top and then listing each ride which meets your target below. The post should ideally include details of the rides completed including how far, a list of points on each route, perhaps the elevation gain, and a link to the route(s) if you recorded it/them. The idea of these details is to maintain everyone's interest in where people are riding, as well as their progress towards their goal.

4. *Chat about rides, etc. goes in the associated chatzone thread*. Please don't post anything other than lists of your rides in the challenge thread.

5. Even once you have completed thirteen qualifying rides, you can keep posting new ones where your 'top 13' has changed. *Just post your thirteen longest.* At the end of the year, *your thirteenth longest ride is your actual achievement for the year. *NB If you keep cranking out rides exactly hitting your target, you would struggle to exceed it later in the year. For example if your first 10 rides were exactly 100 miles, you would have to do another 13 rides of 101 miles to increase your lunacy challenge achievement to 101 miles! If you like the idea of trying to beat your target, it is always worth adding at least a few miles/kms to as many of your long rides as possible throughout the year. In that respect, every duplicated ride distance is 'wasted', although each will qualify for the basic challenge that you set yourself.

6. Since the only rules are to state a target distance and complete it thirteen times, *anyone can join at any point during the year* where there are sufficient days left to complete. It also means that an unavoidable break for illness, injury, childbirth, pressure of work, mojo-loss, freak weather conditions, [insert applicable excuse/reason here] would not bring your challenge to an abrupt finish, unless that happened to be so late in the year that you would not have time to complete the challenge once you started riding again.

7. The following year, everyone who met their stated target can display the crescent moon '_Lunacy Challenge_' icon in their signature ->
View attachment 437253
<-

8. There are many ways of ‘gaming’ this challenge if all you want is a shiny, crescent moon in your signature. (Picking an easy target is the most obvious of those. Seeing how you’ve done in October and entering the challenge then by posting all your best rides is another.) *The spirit of the Lunacy Challenge, however, is to stretch yourself beyond whichever every-month-of-the-year challenge you can manage*, so your target should really be a distance which you are genuinely unlikely to complete in some or all of the winter months. This should be treated as an opportunity to choose a genuinely challenging target, avoid the hazards of winter, and enjoy a bit of support with it along the way.

***************************************************************************

If this is accepted, then I will insert it in my opening post of the Challenge thread which I will create soon, ready for year #1.

NB We need to decide is whether to roll the chatzone thread over from year to year as is done for the imperial and metric century challenges, or to create a new chatzone each year as we do for the half century challenge?


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Dec 2018)

Prior to posting this in the actual challenge thread, you need to remove the _'although if someone ._...' from point 7, or change it to finish with _'.... in the chatzone thread'. 
_
I'm largely indifferent on the chatzone thread question but I'd roll it over if it was my choice.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Prior to posting this in the actual challenge thread, you need to remove the _'although if someone ._...' from point 7, or change it to finish with _'.... in the chatzone thread'. _


Okay, I have simply provided the icon! I don't think it really matters exactly what it looks like and it is distinctive.



Sea of vapours said:


> I'm largely indifferent on the chatzone thread question but I'd roll it over if it was my choice.


Same here. Let's just roll _this _thread over from year to year.


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Dec 2018)

I'm just saying the instructions should be to provide any icon suggestions in the chatzone thread, not 'below' in the challenge thread. I think the icon you've suggested is pretty good.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> I'm just saying the instructions should be to provide any icon suggestions in the chatzone thread, not 'below' in the challenge thread. I think the icon you've suggested is pretty good.


I realised that - I just thought it wasn't really worth having a big discussion about it and made an 'executive decision'!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2018)

I just created the rides thread. I will be distracted for the next week of the '_Festering Season_' and wanted to make sure that the challenge was up and running on New Year's Day, even though most of us probably won't be doing qualifying rides for a month or two after that!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2018)

As founder of the Challenge, I hereby grab the first entry ...

In 2019, I intend to do at least 13 days of riding each covering at least 161 kms**!

(** I am really thinking of imperial centuries, but an imperial century is about 160.9 kms. I measure my rides in kms so I might as well leave them in kms. Also, sneakily... it will be easier to improve on km targets a km at a time than imperial targets a mile at a time! )


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Dec 2018)

I'll grab the second entry then.

In 2019, I intend to exceed 150km of riding on at least 13 days.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Dec 2018)

I'm going for 13 200km days


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Dec 2018)

No idea if I'm going to do this one, but I've made the 2019 Lunacy Challenge thread a sticky so it's easily found


----------



## bluenotebob (25 Dec 2018)

I think I've understood this … in 2018 my 13 longest rides spanned 67.30km to 122.67km (between February and November).

So for 2019, my challenge target for the 13 longest rides should be 68km? perhaps I should be braver and go for 70km ..

If someone could please confirm that I'm correct (sometime between now and the end of January), then I'll have a go at this ... it's more achievable than doing a ride every calendar month here, and risking icy surfaces, particularly in January.

Merry Christmas


----------



## tallliman (25 Dec 2018)

Due to recovering from illness that's kept me off the bike, I'm going for 13x 100km rides. The stretch goal will be 13 imperial tons.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Dec 2018)

Not had a good year on the mileage front so my target is a lowly 50k. 

For me this challenge is great as it can be customised to suit individual needs even those of total Newbies to the sport/pastime.

@ColinJ 

Thanks for organising this.


----------



## steverob (25 Dec 2018)

In 2019, I intend to do at least 13 days of riding, each covering at least 65 miles. This way, hopefully I will be encouraged to no longer do "just 100km and stop" rides, which should help with preventing a massive cliff edge on my Eddington chart at 62 miles!


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Dec 2018)

bluenotebob said:


> So for 2019, my challenge target for the 13 longest rides should be 68km? perhaps I should be braver and go for 70km ..



Correct. At least, that's the correct principle. Whatever is a worthwhile challenge for you is the number to pick - achievable, but not a foregone conclusion. No need to start by the end of January though. The full set of guidelines is in the first post in the challenge thread.


----------



## Bazzer (27 Dec 2018)

I shall put myself forward for 80kms,. This should allow me to stretch 50km rides whilst leaving the MCAM rides separate.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2018)

Bazzer said:


> I shall put myself forward for 80kms,. This should allow me to stretch 50km rides whilst leaving the MCAM rides separate.


That's a variation that I hadn't really considered!

I had purely been thinking in terms of doing rides longer than the monthly challenges but you will be using it do push you to do more intermediate-length rides.


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I had purely been thinking in terms of doing rides longer than the monthly challenges



I assume that they're not mutually exclusive? I had thought that if I had a weather window in January that allowed me to do a 50km ride, then I'd enter the Half-Metric Century A Month challenge, and that any 70+km rides I do thereafter will also count towards that Challenge as well as the Lunacy one.

I have a supplementary question regarding thread access. Perhaps better addressed to a mod - @Pat "5mph" ? I have already pointed friends and family towards this thread as a way of notifying them of my cycling intentions in 2019 - only to be told that the Chatzone thread is not accessible by non-members of the forum. Does (or will) the same limitation apply to the Challenge thread itself? It would be disappointing if that was the case.

Thanks in advance for a response


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2018)

bluenotebob said:


> I assume that they're not mutually exclusive? I had thought that if I had a weather window in January that allowed me to do a 50km ride, then I'd enter the Half-Metric Century A Month challenge, and that any 70+km rides I do thereafter will also count towards that Challenge as well as the Lunacy one.


Some of us are going to try to keep them separate. but it is up to the individual.

I am aiming to do 161 km (nearest metric equivalent of 100 miles) and will do as many of those as possible on top of my monthly metric centuries but I suspect that I will have to count at least a few of them in both challenges.



bluenotebob said:


> I have a supplementary question regarding thread access. Perhaps better addressed to a mod - @Pat "5mph" ? I have already pointed friends and family towards this thread as a way of notifying them of my cycling intentions in 2019 - only to be told that the Chatzone thread is not accessible by non-members of the forum. Does (or will) the same limitation apply to the Challenge thread itself? It would be disappointing if that was the case.


(I'm not a mod.) That seems a bit odd. It might be because @Shaun has given members indefinite rights to edit posts in this forum, unlike in others where there is a time limit?


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Some of us are going to try to keep them separate. but it is up to the individual.



Thanks for replying @ColinJ . Yes, you're quite right - I hadn't thought it through properly. You've set yourself a far sterner task than I have, and I guess it'll be weather and time constraints that dictate whether you occasionally have to double them up. I should be able to keep them separate and distinct.



ColinJ said:


> (I'm not a mod.) That seems a bit odd. It might be because @Shaun has given members indefinite rights to edit posts in this forum



No, I know you're not a mod, which is why I tagged Pat. I don't see any connection between giving members indefinite editing rights and granting non-members 'read only' access - but perhaps I'm overlooking something obvious. I was just surprised that access to this thread is restricted - and hoped that the same didn't apply to the other one. I will wait for a mod response.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2018)

I would have thought it would be good to allow non-members in to see what they are missing!

Maybe it is an oversight which can be easily corrected? I'm sure we will find out sooner or later ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Dec 2018)

@ColinJ @bluenotebob I don't know why that is, I'm going to find out!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Dec 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @ColinJ @bluenotebob I don't know why that is, I'm going to find out!


I logged out: there was no problem in reading the Monthly and the Lunacy challenges, the chat zones too.
Here is the link to give to friends and family:
https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/cyclechat-monthly-challenges.169/


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Dec 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I logged out: there was no problem in reading the Monthly and the Lunacy challenges, the chat zones too.



Thank you @Pat "5mph" . Is simply logging out, then clicking on a link to the forum, an accurate way of replicating a non-member attempting to read a post on this forum?

I gave a specific link to the post I created above (#145 in this thread) to a friend - and access was denied. The link you provided above is only to the part of the forum that contains the challenges... it's unlikely that friends or family are going to be able to navigate their way from there to my specific posts. 

I'll do more work on this and try and get a non-member to see if they can access more specific posts within threads. Providing a link to a post has never been a problem on "the other forum" - I was curious why it didn't work here.

If it appears that I'm ungrateful for your help, please forgive me - I'm not at all, it's just that I would like to find a simple way of pointing friends and family to my posts within the challenges. If links at the level of posts don't work, then either I give up and go back to sending out regular emails, or someone somewhere could perhaps amend the access rules.

I'll revisit this in January. Thanks again


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Dec 2018)

@bluenotebob yes, it is possible to give a post link to non members.
The one to your post 145 is:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...winter-challenge-chatzone.241349/post-5480481
Click on your post number after you have posted, click on the permalink, immediately below the window that opens.
Click select all, then copy.
You can then paste this into any message you like, non members can see it, I have just tried by logging out.


----------



## Spinney (28 Dec 2018)

I opened an incognito window in Chrome and tried it - it worked OK


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Dec 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> yes, it is possible to give a post link to non members.
> The one to your post 145 is:
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...hallenge-chatzone.241349/page-10#post-5480481
> Click on your post number after you have posted, click on the permalink, immediately below the window that opens.
> ...



Thanks @Pat "5mph" … the link you provide above is almost exactly the same as the one that didn't work, which was... 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...challenge-chatzone.241349/reply?quote=5480481

the only difference being the a few characters towards the end. I usually click on 'Quote' and then 'copy shortcut', and this has always worked before, both here and on CB. However - your suggested method is different, and I'll give that a go.


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Dec 2018)

An update to this … @Pat "5mph" - the link you gave me is perfect, no access problems. I don't understand why my link didn't work, but henceforth I'll follow the procedure you proposed.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Dec 2018)

bluenotebob said:


> I don't understand why my link didn't work,



It didn't work since it is a link which opens a page to compose a reply to a post, including a quotation of the entire post. That is a function only members of the forum can access. You can see that as the link contains '..reply?quote...' rather than '...post...' immediately preceding the 5480481, which is the post number. You should see that if you click on your original 'reply/quote' link you are taken to a panel with the original post shown and a panel to compose a reply to that post, not merely one to look at it.


----------



## StuartG (29 Dec 2018)

Head above parapet: 13 imperial centuries. A big ask for me.
It's great to even think you can still set personal bests at 70.
[But then I only started long distance cycling at 60]


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jan 2019)

Been thinking about this challenge for a while. I'm already doing the 50 challenge. Completing the 100km as well is probably (definitely) going too far, so I'm going to settle on a target of 100km by stealing rides from the 50.
Did the first qualifying ride today so I'm going to kick off the challenge thread.


----------



## The Bystander (1 Jan 2019)

I'm in but I'm not going to go for a particularly ambitious target, just 50 miles. I managed 10 rides over 50ml last year so 13 this year will be an improvement even if not a huge stretch. My understanding is that the 13th longest ride at the end of the year determines the final "score", so maybe I'll be able to stretch myself further in accordance with the spirit of the challenge as the year progresses.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2019)

The Bystander said:


> My understanding is that the 13th longest ride at the end of the year determines the final "score", so maybe I'll be able to stretch myself further in accordance with the spirit of the challenge as the year progresses.


Best to start the 'stretching' as early as possible in the challenge because it effectively gets harder the longer you leave it - e.g. if you rode 50 miles 12 times then you would have to do a further 13 rides of 51+ miles in order to complete the smallest 'stretch'!


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Jan 2019)

I've got a recurring ankle injury, but I'm hoping to get out for some short rides in Jan. If this is possible, I'll start at 25miles, as I've been advised not to ride any longer than a few hours at a time.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jan 2019)

I see we have one ride posted in the appropriate thread (well done @aferris2 ).

I almost did my first one today but my toes got wet going through a long puddle and were *loody freezing! So, being the less than hardy quitter that I am, I headed home and missed by 0.74 miles. 

The thought of my imminent hot & sour noodley soup in a mug put the dampeners on doing a bit extra to complete the challenge (50k/31.07 miles), especially as I would have to do another few hundred metres of 13% ascent which doesn't sound much and really isn't much but sometimes it is just a step (pedal?) too far.

You can see why this is the right challenge for me. I'm just not made of the sterner stuff required for the other challenges.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2019)

I am resisting the temptation to try to do my first qualifying ride in January. To be honest, I am not having to try very hard, hence the reason for this challenge in the first place! 

I am already discussing doing a ride in the second half of February, however, as long as the weather is kind to us. 10+ hours of daylight should be enough to get my 161 kms in, although a horribly early start would be required.


----------



## Fiona R (6 Jan 2019)

I'm wanting to think I could be really bonkers and say 200km for lunacy but I think 100 miles is a more optimistic lunatic aim!


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I am resisting the temptation to try to do my first qualifying ride in January.



I find myself entirely temptation-free and anticipate remaining so until March, at least, and probably until the clocks change


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jan 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I'm wanting to think I could be really bonkers and say 200km for lunacy but I think 100 miles is a more optimistic lunatic aim!



I'm thinking that anyone who comprehensively trashes their target on their first ride of the year should have their target compulsorily amended. 

Great ride yesterday!


----------



## Fiona R (13 Jan 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm thinking that anyone who comprehensively trashes their target on their first ride of the year should have their target compulsorily amended.
> 
> Great ride yesterday!


I dugged deep!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Feb 2019)

I thought about getting out today but the lure of the open road failed to excite me.

The upside is that I'm even more convinced that I've got the right mental approach for this challenge


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2019)

I


SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm even more convinced that I've got the right mental approach for this challenge


Me too - it is only 10th February, but I have been slacking so much that I am already 500 km down on where I wanted to be, and my 20 km/day average now needs to be 21.5 km/day!


----------



## Fiona R (10 Feb 2019)

Um, I sort of went and did a February 200km yesterday because if the planned one on 23rd Feb doesn't happen I am down on my Rrty attempt. My first ever DIY 200km Audax (as opposed to an organised event audax). I knew gales were forecast Friday, and the forecasts showed them cutting right back by lunchtime yesterday in Somerset proper (as opposed to Bristol) so I planned my route accordingly. i had not registered that it warranted a Storm Erik tag until I got home last night!

Firstly to Bath from Bristol via Railway Path with a tailwind (and second breakfast at McDs at only 30km) and down to Norton St Phillip through Two Tunnels. Then turning directly into the now (supposedly) dying wind and climbing through Kilmersden (Jack n Jill village) and up onto Mendip all into the still very substantial headwind. at which point the husband left me (only temporarily not permanently, he was very noble accompanying me thus far starting at 7am) He carried on up and down Burrington Coombe. i headed off down Cheddar Gorge. We both had the almighty hailstorm at that point (stiff showers up to now) When I left husband our average speed was only 17.5 km/h moving time! He made it home just in time for rugby having done a solid 100km with all the climbing and a v bad back.

I was intending to push on before stopping for lunch but was frozen to the bone from the hail, and stopped at Café Gorge for lunch at only 83km. However the hugest ever doorstep delicious cheese n chutney sandwich and latte,warming up, adding arm warmers to my layers and thawing my totally frozen feet out was a wise move. i was a good 45 minutes so it's nearly 1pm with less than half done.

On I push to Glastonbury (finally half way), and push on to Highbridge, the longest 25km ever. All the height is done now but it was so depressing making such slow time into the wind and nowhere near the point I thought "I can do this"

Then a turn up the coast Burnham on Sea, Brean a loop inland with the first hint of tailwind and back into the wind up to Weston super Mare. Fairly dry and OK weather wise but still the kilometres were just not shifting. I was stopping every 90 minutres for a flapjack, banana, jelly babies. They fuelled me, always drink a lot of electrolyte. Weston is quite nice compared to the previous resorts, and I was on familiar territory again. i stopped and binged on jelly babies. Finally I turned inland, it was 4.30 and dusky the back light I had given a boost charge too was back on with full solid lights to see. The heavens opened. Then the most horrible sprint in lashing rain with a tailwind along the horrible unavoidable 5 mile stretch of A370 to Congresbury. Cars were good, blue lights went past, such a relief to turn off and back to very familiar local territory up to Yatton, round Kingston Seymour and fortunately no traffic on the lanes, now properly dark and struggling to see with my double layer cycling glasses flipped up and cap peak down trying to avoid splatter and steam. My mood had lifted tremendously even though conditions were horrendous I was making good time and my average speed was back over 20km/hr I finally believed I could do it with 25km to go and just Pier Road climb to conquer. I sheltered in the bandstand and ate the last banana, jelly babies and rang husband so he knew I was ok. Pier Road was fine and once I was out of Clevedon the routine ride through the lanes to Nailsea was dispatched and then the commute on Festival Way. I clicked through 200km turning onto our estate but did an extra victory lap to make sure (Two Tunnels didn't record) Exactly 12 hours door to door and in the end 20.7km/hr which I was pleased with. I was verging on hypothermia by now, had not felt my feet in nearly 100km. But I did it. it was supposed to be fairly easy for a 200 given low ascent totals that were all in the first half.

My lovely husband had even made me the best chilli ever! Boy was I hungry but it took an hour to thaw out post shower first.

"I'm even more convinced that I've got the right mental approach for this challenge" I don't think I have. Last night never again, today possibly in a few weeks.....a 200km that is.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2019)

I now feel _totally _ashamed ...


----------



## Fiona R (10 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I now feel _totally _ashamed ...


I live in the soft sarf, but come from oop norf, so I know how relatively easy it is to keep riding through winter in comparison to your area when we rarely have ice/snow, and there are flatland alternatives to hills. I ddin't go out last weekend even though main roads were fine, didn't want to risk it.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I live in the soft sarf, but come from oop norf, so I know how relatively easy it is to keep riding through winter in comparison to your area when we rarely have ice/snow, and there are flatland alternatives to hills. I ddin't go out last weekend even though main roads were fine, didn't want to risk it.


At least I currently have a decent excuse - I've had a stinking cold since last Tuesday!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2019)

Fingers crossed I might get my first ride on the board this weekend.


----------



## Fiona R (13 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Fingers crossed I might get my first ride on the board this weekend.


I'm not cycling this weekend, so the weather will be gorgeous!! Go for it


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I now feel _totally _ashamed ...



I'll up your ashamed with an embarrassed/demoralised/crushed combo'. 

I feel a ride coming on at the weekend - it's bubbling away inside of me, I just need to find a way to release it.


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Feb 2019)

I'm still sticking with Colin's original concept of the timing, that being April - October I believe. Much more restful and still no guilt or embarrassment required .... Or at least it's restful until thirteen challenging rides are required in eight months, at which point it becomes somewhat challenging I suspect.


----------



## bluenotebob (13 Feb 2019)

I've opted for a lowly 70km as a target distance (that's longer than my 13th longest ride in 2018). I simply have no idea how this year will pan out on the bike, and if I do lots of rides longer than that, then I shall be very happy.

For 2019, I'm including rides of over 70km in both this challenge and the Half Metric Century A Month challenge. I haven't worked out how to separate them in 'my system' whilst still being able to reconcile my points total, and number of qualifying rides.

I got in an 82.41km ride today so I'm up and running in this challenge.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> I'm still sticking with Colin's original concept of the timing, that being April - October I believe. Much more restful and still no guilt or embarrassment required .... Or at least it's restful until thirteen challenging rides are required in eight months, at which point it becomes somewhat challenging I suspect.


Any vague idea I had of trying to do a flattish qualifying ride _this _month has now gone since I am barely touching the bike until I get over a bad cold. I'm planning to organise the annual Conder Green imperial century forum ride for March 30th, which would give me 7 months to do 12 more. Yes - that does sound challenging, but it wouldn't be a challenge otherwise, would it!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2019)

First one on the board


----------



## Fiona R (25 Feb 2019)

As i did that DIY 2 weeks ago to make sure of Rrty and Imperial of course I somehow managed the planned one on Saturday. Perfect weather This one has been used as my metric century this month so spamming the write up from 100km chat, hope that's ok. 

February metric 100km officially done. so all three challenges have at least one separate ride still. Plus lunacy.

What a glorious weekend, crackers/perfect weather. My 200km this month was the new Gospel Pass/Efenegyl 200 Audax on Saturday from Filton/Bristol (as opposed to the 150km version from Chepstow next weekend that I have done twice before) I had made myself do a DIY 200 two weeks ago so my imperial did have a ride already, so this one is my 100 metric as if the weather had been at all risky, or I had not made it, I would have been down and out of imperial. 

The route looped south after the bridge to Caerleon/Usk/Hay on Wye but after having to cross bridge on southbound side due to north side being shut) I managed to get wrong exit at roundabout as pack just about disappeared, thinking Garmin was lagging on it's "off course" statement. Got mostly down the hill to Chepstow/Budgens and realised the trace was the return route. Some other idiot working from paper route followed me. Added 5km/15minutes and 150m extra climbing. Duh!! Basically on my own all day, seeing the same groups at the controls but on my own on the road. Control;s were quite hard to find but the fast lot generally cleared so by riding solo cut faff time, ate enough and was fine up Gospel from Hay and the descent was a dream. 

So much better on my new bike, that I have been accused of wearing out too quickly. Chunky 32 touring tyres and disc brakes. However, I also went out for a stretch on Sunday to Bath (just flat 60km) and pumped the tyres up, they were on 40. I think Gospel would have been a tad easier at 80, I had deliberately left them soft but I think a tad too soft, the ascent seemed harder even though ideal conditions but at least I made it in one go! 

So everything marvellous and 75% done by Abergavenny left control 16.45 knowing light would run out totally by 6. Raglan then the drag back to Chepstow but a nightmare route hanger left off the main road that was pitch black, vertical, grass/gravel track and no way could I ride it so I hiked the lot. I was fairly sure I could have stayed on the main road long drag hill as per the 150 but not totally sure the route was exactly the same after. so I followed official route, lost a good half hour plus. Heard owls. Absolutely no way could I get this far and give in now.

Eventually back to the Budgens I should not have visited this morning back up t'hill and over bridge, another audax rider caught me and he very kindly stayed with me to the end, I wasn't sure about getting the diversion right and not ending up on the motorway in the dark. Once past the big roundabouts I guided him back to The Swan (8pm/10 hours riding time for me) as his Garmin had failed earlier in the day and he was doing it via paper. I missed a turn and after interminable hills suddenly we were opposite the pub. What a relief. This 200 lark is not getting any easier! I don't get faster hopefully eventually I'll have fewer stupid mistakes!

it was Feb last year I broke my 25 month 100km streak (the bloodied smashed face pics came up on Amazon ), so back to 12 in a row now.

Back to lunacy chat.

I think I am mad. Send help


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2019)

2nd one done today, though it will be asterisked as it will also be the qualifying ride for the imperial century a month


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 2nd one done today, though it will be asterisked as it will also be the qualifying ride for the imperial century a month



Good effort there.


----------



## Fiona R (5 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 2nd one done today, though it will be asterisked as it will also be the qualifying ride for the imperial century a month


I thought this was the one we could double count with our highest challenge, as it's a back up to the regular challenge. I am making sure I do separate rides for 100km and 100 miles but counting all 200km for lunacy even if used elsewhere. I'm not that much of a lunatic really


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I thought this was the one we could double count with our highest challenge, as it's a back up to the regular challenge. I am making sure I do separate rides for 100km and 100 miles but counting all 200km for lunacy even if used elsewhere. I'm not that much of a lunatic really


I have a fantasy of keeping my 'metric imperial century' (161 km) lunatic challenge rides separate from my metric century challenge rides, but I suspect that I will very rapidly have to give up on that idea!


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I have a fantasy of keeping my lunatic rides separate from my metric centuries, but I suspect that I will very rapidly have to give up on that idea!



I favour the approach of not considering that fantasy in the first place - much less stressful that way :-) I am categorically gong to count all Lunacy rides in the Metric Century too.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> I favour the approach of not considering that fantasy in the first place - much less stressful that way :-) I am categorically gong to count all Lunacy rides in the Metric Century too.


As the other famous CJ*** would have said: "_I didn't get where I am today by not stressing about impossible fantasies..._"! 





*** Reggie Perrin's boss


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Mar 2019)

Splendid stuff. And Rossiter was pretty good in 2001 too, though less funny obviously. 

Correction on _'the other famous CJ',_ however: it should be _'one of the other ...'_ since there's also CJ in The West Wing, and perhaps others. I note that all three so far identified are pretty tall.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2019)

Ah, _The West Wing_ is one show that I missed out on. I take it that it has the SoV seal of approval?

Mind you, I don't really want to watch much more TV than I currently do and I am about to resubscribe to Eurosport Player so there will be a lot of cycling to watch too. Perhaps I will take a look at TWW once I have finished the Bluray boxed set (Boardwalk Empire) and Netflix series that I am watching.

I'd like to have another go at _The Wire _but my impaired hearing meant that I really struggled with the accents of many of the characters.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, _The West Wing_ is one show that I missed out on. I take it that it has the SoV seal of approval?
> 
> Mind you, I don't really want to watch much more TV than I currently do and I am about to resubscribe to Eurosport Player so there will be a lot of cycling to watch too. Perhaps I will take a look at TWW once I have finished the Bluray boxed set (Boardwalk Empire) and Netflix series that I am watching.
> 
> I'd like to have another go at _The Wire _but my impaired hearing meant that I really struggled with the accents of many of the characters.



The West Wing is brilliant, I've watched all of them twice.


----------



## bluenotebob (8 Mar 2019)

I completed my second qualifying ride today. A loop that I’ve done a few times before – either starting out and heading SW, or E then S as I did today. I wanted the benefit of the SW wind to get me home easily but I hadn’t reckoned on the strength – or the coldness – of the wind on my outward leg. I was relieved to get to Josselin to start the return, only to find that the rain had started. But it was mostly light rain, and the wind helped me over the hills on the way back. 

A crude map below


----------



## Fiona R (10 Mar 2019)

I had the hardest day out ever yesterday, seems I have said that for 3 of the 4 200s so far this year! Wells Mells and a little Broader audax from Bristol to Yeovil and back. Slight catch was 3100m of elevation, all on brutal climbs and I like the long steady ones. second catch was near gale headwind out to Yeovil, with a stomach not playing ball and the legs only kicked in a bit in the afternoon. Character forming lunacy. I was scraping the barrel riding mostly alone so no shelter from the headwind and only just made it round in audax time, in fact I was 3 minutes late but I was let off, what's 3 minutes in 13.5 hours when you are lanterne rouge. Very proud of myself.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2019)

Yes, folks, there is a genuine lunatic cyclist among us!  

I thought I'd go back just a few years and find one of your early posts on the forum...



Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I have loved reading the threads, *so inspiring and uplifting.*
> 
> I've been cycling properly for 18 months..started out last year building up to full commuting (just 15km round trip) after moving to Somerset from living on top of a hill in Glouucestershire, but on top of a physical job with back issues and I had a knee replacement 7 years ago age 42, I am quite proud of my modest achievements. Upgraded v heavy steel mountain bike to an alu hybrid (Gert Lush is pictured left) she has done me proud. Last winter I only missed my 6.15 am starts when I had two bad bouts of flu (Nov and Feb Started doing some longer rides in the autumn exploring our new area. It is fantastic for cycling here just south of Bristol.
> 
> ...


I'd say that what you are doing these days is pretty inspiring! 

I'm going to be doing considerably easier challenge rides. My first qualifying lunatic ride this year will only be mad if the weather is terrible, and if it is I probably would put the ride back anyway.


----------



## Fiona R (10 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, folks, there is a genuine lunatic cyclist among us!
> 
> I thought I'd go back just a few years and find one of your early posts on the forum...
> 
> ...


Flipping Nora! I'm still struggling with the speed, never did get up to 23km/hr unless a perfect day and roads! So I just go a bit further.... you're a great inspiration Colin. Nothing easy about what you do where you live!


----------



## lane (10 Mar 2019)

I am going to enter this at 80km but no rides so far to report.

*Mod note:*

Moved from the 2019 Annual Lunacy Challenge thread so as to keep things neat & tidy.

@lane

Good luck with your challenge!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2019)

Hmmm - April is looming and I'm starting to think about getting stuck in.

Been very lazy so far this year, plus I have eaten loads of Chilli Chocolate that I have a really big thing for, so I know I'm going to be moaning on ascents. I can't complain really as it's all self inflicted.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2019)

I am having another quiet few days until this damn wind settles down, but am hoping to have a very busy month after that. I'd better not say more now though for fear of jinxing myself!


----------



## Fiona R (17 Mar 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hmmm - April is looming and I'm starting to think about getting stuck in.
> 
> Been very lazy so far this year, plus I have eaten loads of Chilli Chocolate that I have a really big thing for, so I know I'm going to be moaning on ascents. I can't complain really as it's all self inflicted.


Chilli choc, sitting next to me just now. It has to be Lindt. Totally addicted but I try and pace myself by only buying when it's on offer.


----------



## Fiona R (17 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I am having another quiet few days until this damn wind settles down, but am hoping to have a very busy month after that. I'd better not say more now though for fear of jinxing myself!


April is generally a blustery month, I have had enough of wind. Hope you didn't just saddle us all with even more wind!

I went out on club ride today into Bristol and up to the airport and extended westwards solo into the wind and flat lands towards Clevedon. so I did hills and Dutch hills but enjoyed the blow home. Only 78km/913m but chuffed to bits to be through 2000km so far this year and ahead of target. Really want to hit my 8000km target this year, I've never managed more than 6500. Lunacy is good for me, but the wind can hack off now!


----------



## steverob (23 Mar 2019)

I am finally on the board!

Already regretting putting 65 miles down as my target. Original plan was to have done at least two rides of this sort of distance by this time of year and here on my first, I basically blew up at 50 miles and had to limp home from there. But then, I also didn't intend on climbing Kop Hill for the first time (and coming in two minutes under my target time) on one of these rides either, so there is that to be proud of!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I am having another quiet few days until this damn wind settles down, but am hoping to have a very busy month after that. I'd better not say more now though for fear of jinxing myself!


Well, I nearly _did _jinx myself ...

I fell off a wall last week and landed very heavily on the pavement. When I say '_fell_', it was more a case of forgetting that I was standing on a wall at the time and taking a step backwards off it and then gravity helping me down... 

Anyway, _ I'm in!_

(I thought that I had somehow escaped unscathed from the blunder, but the hip I landed on was sore yesterday. Considering that a 1 metre drop onto a hard surface could easily shatter a hip, I think I have got off lightly, provided that it doesn't lead to hip problems in the future.)


----------



## Fiona R (25 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I nearly _did _jinx myself ...
> 
> I fell off a wall last week and landed very heavily on the pavement. When I say '_fell_', it was more a case of forgetting that I was standing on a wall at the time and taking a step backwards off it and then gravity helping me down...
> 
> ...


Reading your report, the slight mishaps, slight misjudgement of food makes me feel so much better as that’s what happens to me. I’m not alone! Great report of a very sociable ride. Congratulations on galloping off the starting blocks in style. It does sound like a lucky escape from serious injury. Don’t let any walls/chairs/ladders tempt you this week. Probably will take a few weeks to settle down.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Reading your report, the slight mishaps, slight misjudgement of food makes me feel so much better as that’s what happens to me. I’m not alone! Great report of a very sociable ride. Congratulations on galloping off the starting blocks in style. It does sound like a lucky escape from serious injury. Don’t let any walls/chairs/ladders tempt you this week. Probably will take a few weeks to settle down.


I've just realised that the shoulder on the side I fell on is also a bit sore. It looks like the shoulder saved the hip and the hip saved the shoulder! 

It is a good job that I didn't have time to get a hand down to break the fall, because I'd probably have broken my wrist instead.


----------



## Fiona R (25 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I've just realised that the shoulder on the side I fell on is also a bit sore. It looks like the shoulder saved the hip and the hip saved the shoulder!
> 
> It is a good job that I didn't have time to get a hand down to break the fall, because I'd probably have broken my wrist instead.


It sounds like a good job it all happened so quickly you couldn't instinctively react! Hope no lasting damage.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> It sounds like a good job it all happened so quickly you couldn't instinctively react! Hope no lasting damage.


It is a beautiful day here so I feel tempted to go out on the bike, but I think I will be sensible and make do with the stroll to the shops that I did earlier. I'll give my body another day to recover from the weekend ride. It definitely takes me longer now that I am well into my 60s.


----------



## StuartG (31 Mar 2019)

Sorry but reading back 14 pages after my first imperial today is just beyond me. My question is what is the consensus on double-counting this with the 100k challenge? I keep my half and full metric centuries apart but did include any imperial centuries in with the 100k in previous years. Should I continue?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2019)

StuartG said:


> Sorry but reading back 14 pages after my first imperial today is just beyond me. My question is what is the consensus on double-counting this with the 100k challenge? I keep my half and full metric centuries apart but did include any imperial centuries in with the 100k in previous years. Should I continue?



Double counting is fine


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2019)

I am keeping my 100 km rides and 50 km rides separate and am attempting to keep my 161 km (100 mile) rides separate too, but realistically it will be more a question of how many I can keep separate. I managed it in March but I doubt that it will be true for all of them!


----------



## bluenotebob (31 Mar 2019)

Over the last 2 or 3 years I have explored a long way S and W of here, but rarely ventured N or E. I was curious about that – perhaps it’s psychological – going N on the map means going ‘uphill’? As part of a determined effort to explore further – and to break my continuing reliance on either the V3 Voie Verte or the Nantes-to-Brest canal (which become choked at weekends and almost impassable at speed in June through August) – I plotted a rough route N from here on quiet roads that left options to go much further E if my legs were good. I’m sure I’m not the only one who doesn’t know if they’re going for a long ride until they’ve been out for an hour or so…?

I was climbing easily – just as well, as it was a hilly day’s cycling. Up past Trémorel and up to les Treize Chênes (the furthest N that I’ve ever cycled from home) and then W through St Méen-le-Grand (birthplace of Louison Bobet, TdF champion 1953 to 1955). I followed the VD6 (an onroad _Vélo Départmentale_ that links St Méen with Vitré on the E border of Brittany) to Muel, then up to St-Malon-sur Mel (another personal landmark – the furthest E that I’ve ever cycled from home). Then into the splendid Forêt de Paimpont and more climbing before reaching Paimpont. NW from Paimpont and onto the crest above Concoret and a breath-taking panoramic view to the N. I stopped for a few minutes just drinking in this view. Then home via a slightly loopy route that took me over the 80km mark.

I arrived home to find that a neighbour had wrapped a large wodge of chocolate cake in kitchen paper and plastic, and stuffed it behind my door handle, marked “for after your ride…”. What a nice thing to do – and very much appreciated.

My best day out on the bike this year – just over 5 hours including stops, and totalling 81.52km


----------



## StuartG (31 Mar 2019)

So @Supersuperleeds & @ColinJ the consensus on double counting with >100k rides is there is no consensus?

Wasn't yesterday great (at least in Kent)? Warm, sunny & no wind. Perfect for the first imperial ton of the season which is always a stretch even on a flat ride - yes there are parts of Kent that are flat!


----------



## steverob (31 Mar 2019)

It doesn't affect me personally because I'm not in either the metric or imperial century challenges this year, only the half century one - and as my target is 65 miles, these two challenges shouldn't really interfere with each other. But even if I was, I would certainly be okay with double counting my rides. This is such a different type of challenge to the others that I can't see any problem with using your other qualifying rides in here as well.

And after all, this challenge is meant to be about "your 13 longest rides of the year" (hopefully with all of those ending up ABOVE your original target), not "your 13 longest rides excluding certain ones that are being tallied elsewhere". I'm not knocking what @ColinJ is doing - it's cool that he wants to make his challenge that little bit tougher for himself - but I think for the rest of us, it's not mandatory to follow along.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2019)

StuartG said:


> So @Supersuperleeds & @ColinJ the consensus on double counting with >100k rides is there is no consensus?


I think that there _IS _a consensus - that it is a matter of personal choice, but not saying what the choice should be!


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2019)

@StuartG entirely up to you. I _try_ to keep mine separate but if I ever should get a month where I can only manage one imperial, I'll definitely bend my own rule and double count it.


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Apr 2019)

Well that was hard. And I've just worked out that I have to do one of those roughly every 2.5 weeks between now and the end of September; mid-October at a push. Whose ^%$£% idea was this anyway @ColinJ ? 

Still, it was a good opportunity to traverse the cunningly-named 'Moor Road' between the mighty metropoli of Marske and Newsham. Even for the Pennines, that's a remarkably deserted and 'out there' road: 15km of high moorland with very, very few buildings, a lot of firing range at the south end and with great views in all directions throughout due to the lack of anything whatsoever to get in the way. Not only that, but it offers a surprisingly clear view of the dreaming spires of Middlesbrough's industry, 50km to the ENE. That last 'benefit' is not remotely worth going there for, but the road itself is brilliant; highly recommended (and the 20% bit at the beginning is only about 3-400m).

I may look for an at least _slightly_ flatter route for my next Lunacy ride though.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2019)

I am thinking of starting a new one next year - _The Annual Leniency Challenge_! Climbs over 5% would be banned, strict ascent limits per ride enforced (125 m?), and no rides over 50 km... 

I agree about the frequency of long rides. I lost one today due to illness, and will almost certainly not manage the one I had planned for next weekend either, which will pile up pressure for the months to come. Still, it wouldn't be a 'challenge' if it were not challenging!

I see some very impressive rides already by several of you. I have a lot of catching up to do...


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> 3,376m in 155km.
> 
> That's 21m per km. That's round about what I get if I go and do hill repeats up and down Crystal Palace (plus a few km there & back). Kills me and I never do a total of more than about 30km.


20-21 m/km is typical for up here. I did my March '50' a couple of weeks ago and it was 1,045 m in 50 km, near enough 21 m/km.

Next Sunday's _Spring Into The Dales_ audax has 2,350 m of ascent in 115 km (20.4 m/km) and its sister event in October, _Season Of Mists, _has about 10% _more _climbing in about 10% _less _distance!

@Sea of vapours' ride certainly sounds like a tough one because he had upped his usual metric century by 50% and kept the hilliness.

Our joint Ribble Valley/Dales ride in June will give us some welcome respite... It still has some hills but avoids most of the big ones that we normally use. It will be a mere 14.5 m/km on _that _ride!


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Apr 2019)

You're both right, @Dogtrousers @ColinJ : 20 or so metres per kilometre is pretty typical around here, and hill repeats would be more tiring since the point would be to try hard, whereas I was trying as little as possible since I wanted to be able to get home! In fact, the 75km middle section of that route, starting at about 50km, was the seriously arduous bit, being 2,500 ish metrres in 75km! (I'd not worked that out before doing it.) Definitely more a late summer type route than an earlly April one.

The June Ribble Valley/Dales ride will be a rather fine combination route. Definitely eaiser overall than a typical year, with some long, 'easy' bits, but not lacking a distinclty challenging upward slope.


----------



## Fiona R (9 Apr 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> Over the last 2 or 3 years I have explored a long way S and W of here, but rarely ventured N or E. I was curious about that – perhaps it’s psychological – going N on the map means going ‘uphill’? As part of a determined effort to explore further – and to break my continuing reliance on either the V3 Voie Verte or the Nantes-to-Brest canal (which become choked at weekends and almost impassable at speed in June through August) – I plotted a rough route N from here on quiet roads that left options to go much further E if my legs were good. I’m sure I’m not the only one who doesn’t know if they’re going for a long ride until they’ve been out for an hour or so…?
> 
> I was climbing easily – just as well, as it was a hilly day’s cycling. Up past Trémorel and up to les Treize Chênes (the furthest N that I’ve ever cycled from home) and then W through St Méen-le-Grand (birthplace of Louison Bobet, TdF champion 1953 to 1955). I followed the VD6 (an onroad _Vélo Départmentale_ that links St Méen with Vitré on the E border of Brittany) to Muel, then up to St-Malon-sur Mel (another personal landmark – the furthest E that I’ve ever cycled from home). Then into the splendid Forêt de Paimpont and more climbing before reaching Paimpont. NW from Paimpont and onto the crest above Concoret and a breath-taking panoramic view to the N. I stopped for a few minutes just drinking in this view. Then home via a slightly loopy route that took me over the 80km mark.
> 
> ...


That is such a great example of pushing yourself, and what lunacy is about. I've found the same thing, nearly always go south/north or west from here, but rarely east, and east is lovely too. I'm so lucky to live somewhere giving so many options. Especially useful when you want to factor in wind, often so much less challenging if you battle wind first and get blown home!

I love cycling in France, we used to have a gite in Charente Maritime and the in laws had one on Normandy/Brittany borders for a few years before that. roads much quieter, very respectful drivers and our neighbours, all of them, were all lovely even though we were the second home owners renting ours out. Once we got back from a ride and Eric handed a dozen shucked oysters on a plate over the wall. Last year first year in about 20 with no French visit, wil make amends this year now we can visit any part.


----------



## Fiona R (9 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I am keeping my 100 km rides and 50 km rides separate and am attempting to keep my 161 km (100 mile) rides separate too, but realistically it will be more a question of how many I can keep separate. I managed it in March but I doubt that it will be true for all of them!


I'm riding my 50km and 100km separately and then hopefully a 200km lunacy each month that is counting as my imperial as well. Only a lunatic would have all 4 separate surely? 

Having just been on holiday and not having ridden my bike at all in April yet the pressure is building just a tad, especially as Easter weekend is pretty much out too!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Apr 2019)

I've decided the Imperial century (combined with villages A-Z) and Metric century is more than enough silly challenges. These days I often only ride twice a month - once for each century. That's either a good thing - challenges keep me going, or a bad thing - challenges have taken over. I don't know which.

Oh and I've got a 300k scheduled in July. Some longer rides beforehand might come in handy. 

I did start the year with plans for a 400, but reality has bitten. I could only find one 400k that meets my stringently unethical flatness requirements and I've done that one before, and it's on the same day as my 300k.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Apr 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> 20 or so metres per kilometre is pretty typical around here, and hill repeats would be more tiring since the point would be to try hard, whereas I was trying as little as possible


You've not seen me doing hill repeats. Try hard? Wash your mouth out.

In the Surrey/Kent areas where I ride you have to actually make an effort to devise a specifically hilly route to get it over 15m/km. If you do it's easy enough to devise a ride with 17 or 18 m/km but beyond that you would have to start doing stupid things like doubling back and it would cease to be a real route and just become a hill hunting exercise. 18 is about the limit without getting silly and artificial.

That said, 100 milers with 15m/km or more wipe me out. I could probably manage 100k at 20+, just about, but not 100 miles. Not that I intend to try.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> In fact, the 75km middle section of that route, starting at about 50km, was the seriously arduous bit, being 2,500 ish metrres in 75km!


That _DOES _sound hard! 

Season of Mists does that amount of climbing in 100 km and that feels tough enough ...


----------



## Aravis (9 Apr 2019)

I had been thinking that targeting RRtY in this calendar year makes the lunacy challenge almost redundant. I'll get 12x200km anyway, so I just need one more. But then light dawned -_ I just need one more_.

So there's the target - one extra unAudaxified ride of anything over 200km. This needs to have a touch of lunacy about it, so I'll have to find an appropriate theme. A figurative interpretation of lunacy, though. Not overnight.

Perhaps on May 19th I could ride to Moon's Moat in Worcestershire, and finish the ride as the only blue moon of the year rises over the Cotswolds.


----------



## Fiona R (11 Apr 2019)

Aravis said:


> I had been thinking that targeting RRtY in this calendar year makes the lunacy challenge almost redundant. I'll get 12x200km anyway, so I just need one more. But then light dawned -_ I just need one more_.
> 
> So there's the target - one extra unAudaxified ride of anything over 200km. This needs to have a touch of lunacy about it, so I'll have to find an appropriate theme. A figurative interpretation of lunacy, though. Not overnight.
> 
> Perhaps on May 19th I could ride to Moon's Moat in Worcestershire, and finish the ride as the only blue moon of the year rises over the Cotswolds.



I'm doing the same but managed a second one in Feb as my calendar one at the end of the month was Gospel Pass and having to do it tempted weather/illness/other Gods. So I did a DIY too. Very resentful as DIY was awful, hideous rain in the dark, also windy BUT now I realise it was worth it as I "only" have to keep up one a month for RRtY and lunacy is done if I keep it up Who am I kidding?

Love the verb (is it a verb?) unAudaxified 

Anyone noticed @Sea of vapours totally and utterly bonkers blasting out of the starting blocks and finishing 3 in less than a fortnight.

Utterly bonkers, he'll be done by June.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2019)

I _have _taken note of what you lot are doing and in response I have cancelled 2 of my long rides! 

2 heavy colds in 6 weeks are to blame. Actually, I think it is probably the _same _cold bug, with my 165 km Garforth ride undertaken before I was fully recovered from cold #1 which then unleashed cold #2. I have learned my lesson and will avoid riding too hard, too soon this time.


----------



## steverob (13 Apr 2019)

Second Lunacy ride in the bag and once again I tired at about the 50 mile mark - not good considering my target is 65! However in my defence, I turned into a dead-on headwind at exactly that point, which pretty much lasted all of the next 12 miles, which I think would have killed anyone's momentum. It was supposed to be a crosswind on the way home, but clearly the wind shifted direction while I was out.

On the plus side, my Eddington number has now crept up to 59 and I'm just two rides short of 60.


----------



## Fiona R (15 Apr 2019)

I shouldn't really chat here as I failed. I didn't get round (on Saturday) my planned DIY of the LVIS Ballbuster 200km from last weekend that I missed as on holiday. I got fuelling all wrong, was trying to be faster and mainly graze, but didn't graze enough and ran out of water in a cafe lacking area. 3 weeks since 2 x 100km back to back but have done a fair amount of swimming etc. Was it food, water, adjustment back from heat of Dubai (had returned 5 days earlier!) lack of time on the bike, psychological or what? Was riding totally solo, weather was good, bit cold, bit of a stiff wind but far far far better/lighter/easier (elevation and weather) than the 3 x calendar events I've done this year. I hit the wall. Finally found a café in Chew Magna, but wasted a lot of time trying to recover on the verge. Then my ploughmans took 45 mins+ to come so decision made. I was very close to home so enjoyed my late lunch and wandered back up and over Winford home. Trouble is I'm trying to RRtY and I am not free to ride for a week from Thursday so only 1 weekend still free. Pressure is on.

But really I should just celebrate in the 100km and 50km chat threads, as a result my separate 100 is done and I went out on a gentle club ride yesterday and did another 60km, turned into a bit of a time trial for me but that's 50km done too.

I'm not very good at failure and very cross with myself.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I shouldn't really chat here as I failed. I didn't get round (on Saturday) my planned DIY of the LVIS Ballbuster 200km from last weekend that I missed as on holiday. I got fuelling all wrong, was trying to be faster and mainly graze, but didn't graze enough and ran out of water in a cafe lacking area. 3 weeks since 2 x 100km back to back but have done a fair amount of swimming etc. Was it food, water, adjustment back from heat of Dubai (had returned 5 days earlier!) lack of time on the bike, psychological or what? Was riding totally solo, weather was good, bit cold, bit of a stiff wind but far far far better/lighter/easier (elevation and weather) than the 3 x calendar events I've done this year. I hit the wall. Finally found a café in Chew Magna, but wasted a lot of time trying to recover on the verge. Then my ploughmans took 45 mins+ to come so decision made. I was very close to home so enjoyed my late lunch and wandered back up and over Winford home. Trouble is I'm trying to RRtY and I am not free to ride for a week from Thursday so only 1 weekend still free. Pressure is on.
> 
> But really I should just celebrate in the 100km and 50km chat threads, as a result my separate 100 is done and I went out on a gentle club ride yesterday and did another 60km, turned into a bit of a time trial for me but that's 50km done too.
> 
> I'm not very good at failure and very cross with myself.


I didn't 'Like' you not doing the 200, but I did like the fact that you did the 100 and the 59!

Frustrations are, er, very frustrating... I have lost 2 good rides to a poxy cold. What's worse is that the sun has been shining a lot while I have been off the bike. What's the betting that the weather turns nasty by the time that I am ready to ride again?


----------



## Fiona R (15 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't 'Like' you not doing the 200, but I did like the fact that you did the 100 and the 59!
> 
> Frustrations are, er, very frustrating... I have lost 2 good rides to a poxy cold. What's worse is that the sun has been shining a lot while I have been off the bike. What's the betting that the weather turns nasty by the time that I am ready to ride again?


Yeah I know, 59 not 60  i'd mind less if I'd been ill etc, but there was no reason for me to be such a flaker.

Frustrated as weather forecast superb for Easter and my parents are descending for the whole week. Yes we will get out, but no selfish long rides. What a cow I am.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Yeah I know, 59 not 60  i'd mind less if I'd been ill etc, but there was no reason for me to be such a flaker.
> 
> Frustrated as weather forecast superb for Easter and my parents are descending for the whole week. Yes we will get out, but no selfish long rides. What a cow I am.


Oh, my finger must have slipped onto the adjacent key!

I've just seen the forecast for the end of the week ... I really must try and get riding again. I'll see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## Aravis (16 Apr 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Yeah I know, 59 not 60  i'd mind less if I'd been ill etc, but there was no reason for me to be such a flaker.
> 
> Frustrated as weather forecast superb for Easter and my parents are descending for the whole week. Yes we will get out, but no selfish long rides. What a cow I am.


Hmmm. Saturday is looking particularly gorgeous. Surely your family will just want to bask while you slip out for a few hours?

I'll be rooting for you anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2019)

I am proud to announce the winner of the_ Annual Lunacy Challenge_ theme music competition. Ladies and gentlemen, I present Mcfadden and Whitehead's _Ain't No Stopping Us Now_...



_Ain't No Stoppin Us Now!
We're on the move!
Ain't No Stoppin Us Now!
We've got the groove!

There's been so many things that's held us down
But now it looks like things are finally comin' around
I know we've got, a long long way to go
And where we'll end up, I don't know..._


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Well that was hard. And I've just worked out that I have to do one of those roughly every 2.5 weeks between now and the end of September; mid-October at a push. Whose ^%$£% idea was this anyway @ColinJ ?


*NB *Roughly one qualifying ride every 2.5 weeks, *NOT *2.5 qualifying rides a week! 



Sea of vapours said:


> Target distance: *150*km
> Qualifying rides: *5*
> 
> 2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
> ...


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Apr 2019)

Mmmmm..... I see your point - neatly transposed 

I'm trying to get it down to a target of one a month up to and including October in order to make it less intimidating. Given my aversion to being rained on, it makes sense to whittle it down a bit whilst the weather's abnormally dry.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Mmmmm..... I see your point - neatly transposed
> 
> I'm trying to get it down to a target of one a month up to and including October in order to make it less intimidating. Given my aversion to being rained on, it makes sense to whittle it down a bit whilst the weather's abnormally dry.


It makes sense.

I had hoped to have got 3 qualifiers done by now but the bugs in my nose, throat and lungs had other ideas! 

Still, they seem to be on the retreat now so I will try and get another long ride done ASAP. Probably wise to do my 50 km and 100 km April rides first though ...


----------



## Fiona R (19 Apr 2019)

I finally managed to bust balls as a DIY 200km Ballbuster solo audax on Wednesday, my first attempt was last Saturday and I failed miserably for various reasons including bad fuelling. I walked up to Somerset Monument, it was too much, my legs didn't belong to me at all. I abandoned halfway round, had a ploughmans in Chew Magna and limped 15km home.

Yesterday I got up to Somerset Monument in Hawkesbury Upton with not too much difficulty and fuelled correctly and got round (inc West Harptree/no walking anything) it all. It wasn't easy and conditions were ideal, if a bit foggy/overcast but fairly calm/easterly. It was far further from Glastonbury to Clevedon via rush hour carnage in Banwell than I remembered and I could have routed without Portbury Hill right at the end to make life easier, but I didn't.

I didn't know I had balls to bust. I am very relieved not to have that hanging over me until the last weekend in April. Was tough cycling 5 mile to work Thursday and standing for 8 hours, and cycling home


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2019)

Right, that's it! The sun will be shining tomorrow (later today, in fact), everybody else is getting stuck in, I will go out and do my 161 km challenge ride 100 km challenge ride 50 km challenge ride ... 

Well, I have to start _somewhere _after hardly touching the bike for over 2 weeks!


----------



## steverob (19 Apr 2019)

Well today was a very good Friday, if you excuse the pun. Longest ride so far this year (and it probably will remain that for at least a month or so) in gloriously sunny weather - I even had to put suncream on. Did one of my typical rides westwards, which means it's going to be relatively flat, or at least as flat as it gets round here - e.g. only kind of undulating.

Extended the route further than previously, heading out to Heyford (where there used to be an RAF base, allegedly one that held nuclear missiles during the Cold War) and coming back via Woodstock and Kidlington, where I did miss my turn off, but managed to re-route successfully. Did climb the short, sharp Panshill on the way back, which killed my legs and reduced the fine average speed I'd been achieving up to that point for the rest of the ride. Also my cadence sensor was playing up - either my Garmin kept on not being able to find it at various points during the ride, or when it was able to find it, it was reading really erratically - possibly time for new batteries?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Right, that's it! The sun will be shining tomorrow (later today, in fact), everybody else is getting stuck in, I will go out and do my 161 km challenge ride 100 km challenge ride 50 km challenge ride ...
> 
> Well, I have to start _somewhere _after hardly touching the bike for over 2 weeks!


Ha - I got distracted by phone calls and had guests arriving later so I only squeezed in a quick 25 km, but it was a lumpy little ride including one very tough hill (Cross Stone Rd/Crossley New Rd/Eastwood Rd) which starts with 0.7 km at 14%, has 1.4 km of respite but then kicks back up with 0.7 km averaging 15%, extending to 1.25 km at 12%, or 1.9 km at 9.5%. After which, I decided not to do much more other than trundle along the Long Causeway for a while and then plunge back to the A646 and go home!


----------



## Fiona R (20 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Ha - I got distracted by phone calls and had guests arriving later so I only squeezed in a quick 25 km, but it was a lumpy little ride including one very tough hill (Cross Stone Rd/Crossley New Rd/Eastwood Rd) which starts with 0.7 km at 14%, has 1.4 km of respite but then kicks back up with 0.7 km averaging 15%, extending to 1.25 km at 12%, or 1.9 km at 9.5%. After which, I decided not to do much more other than trundle along the Long Causeway for a while and then plunge back to the A646 and go home!


I feel sick reading that


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I feel sick reading that


I didn't fancy going straight up that thing without a warm-up so I did another little climb first - 600 metres at 12%, but didn't fancy doing the warm-up either without a pre-warm-up so I did 350 metres at 6% before _that_ - ha ha!


----------



## Aravis (21 Apr 2019)

As hinted a bit further up, if ever there's a day for lunacy it must be the blue moon on May 18th.

Fortuitously, it falls on a Saturday. The exact moment of fullness is 22:11 BST, shortly after nightfall so with a little organisation there'll be no difficulty still being out on the bike at that time.

This instance doesn't follow the most familiar definition, that being the second full moon in a calendar month. It is the third of four full moons in a season, the significance of which I don't fully comprehend but apparently it also makes it blue. For this purpose, a season is the period between a solstice and an equinox.

Having grasped this, I then found myself confused, since a full moon just after the spring equinox - necessary if the May moon is to be the third of four in the season - would mean that Easter should've been very early, which it wasn't. It seems that the March full moon fell on the equinox, and it all comes down to interpretation.

Anyway, whichever way you look at it, May 18th is a prime date for lunatic activity and I'm hoping to take full advantage. Am I striking an appropriate note?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2019)

Aravis said:


> Anyway, whichever way you look at it, May 18th is a prime date for lunatic activity and I'm hoping to take full advantage. Am I striking an appropriate note?


Probably apt!

I, OTOH, not only do not '_do winter_' (except in small doses), I do not '_do night riding_' either, except for the minimum amount needed to get back from any daylight hours ride which overruns.


----------



## steverob (22 Apr 2019)

Every now and then I check in on the chatzone threads of challenges I'm not actually doing, mainly to mark them as read, but also to see what other people on the board are doing cycling wise in case I can glean any ideas. Obviously from time to time I notice a post from someone having to pull out of said challenge, either due to injury, work commitments, weather or what have you.

Do you think it'd be a good idea to put a reminder into these threads from time to time about the Lunacy Challenge, just in case these people aren't aware of what we are doing here, as these would be the ideal candidates to bring on board - this way they can still keep a challenge going, even if it's not the one they originally started on. Or would it be considered a little intrusive to be constantly plugging our challenge on someone else's thread? Or perhaps you think everyone's probably already aware of this and just aren't all that interested? Your thoughts...


----------



## Aravis (22 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Probably apt!
> 
> I, OTOH, not only do not '_do winter_' (except in small doses), I do not '_do night riding_' either, except for the minimum amount needed to get back from any daylight hours ride which overruns.


I was forgetting that with the long hours of daylight in late spring/early summer the full moon does of course rise well before sunset:







So on reflection, I think that waiting for the moment of total fullness would be unnecessarily geeky. And you'll get a much better photograph at about half past 8 - if the weather gods place nice. 

I have my plan.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2019)

@ColinJ another clarification question please. Is the target distance the days distance or one single ride distance?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @ColinJ another clarification question please. Is the target distance the days distance or one single ride distance?


I could refer the gentleman to the very clearly stated rules at the start of the official ride thread, but to save him a few seconds he can read a copy of the relevant rule below instead... 



ColinJ said:


> 2. The distance is a *daily* distance, not a '_ride_' distance, where a day is defined as _'from getting up to going to bed' _(which covers night rides which go beyond midnight)_._ This means that you can add up two or more rides in one day to count towards your target distance and therefore allows, for example, two commuting rides to be added to reach a target. The idea of this is to make achieving longer distances a more realistic proposition for many people who struggle to find enough spare time for individual long rides.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I could refer the gentleman to the very clearly stated rules at the start of the official ride thread, but to save him a few seconds he can read a copy of the relevant rule below instead...


I did look, in my defence I've been out for 11 hours today 

I thought I'd seen a daily distance reference somewhere, glad I did some extra miles on the second ride, 4th one in the bag


----------



## Fiona R (23 Apr 2019)

Aravis said:


> As hinted a bit further up, if ever there's a day for lunacy it must be the blue moon on May 18th.
> 
> Fortuitously, it falls on a Saturday. The exact moment of fullness is 22:11 BST, shortly after nightfall so with a little organisation there'll be no difficulty still being out on the bike at that time.
> 
> ...


Lunacy gives you the chance to mull this over at length!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Apr 2019)

steverob said:


> Every now and then I check in on the chatzone threads of challenges I'm not actually doing, mainly to mark them as read, but also to see what other people on the board are doing cycling wise in case I can glean any ideas. Obviously from time to time I notice a post from someone having to pull out of said challenge, either due to injury, work commitments, weather or what have you.
> 
> Do you think it'd be a good idea to put a reminder into these threads from time to time about the Lunacy Challenge, just in case these people aren't aware of what we are doing here, as these would be the ideal candidates to bring on board - this way they can still keep a challenge going, even if it's not the one they originally started on. Or would it be considered a little intrusive to be constantly plugging our challenge on someone else's thread? Or perhaps you think everyone's probably already aware of this and just aren't all that interested? Your thoughts...




If the guys behind this challenge want we can put a sticky in this section with an apt title that may well grab the attention of a member dropping out of another challenge etc etc.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Apr 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> If the guys behind this challenge want we can put a sticky in this section with an apt title that may well grab the attention of a member dropping out of another challenge etc etc.



Good plan. It was certainly one of the originally stated benefits that people could 'fall back' on this, so let's encourage that as much as possible.


----------



## Fiona R (1 May 2019)

1st day of a new month. Yogic breathing. Here we go again. bracing all parts that need to be braced. Planning is a bit behind! How's everyone else? It's the most challenged I've ever been, quite overwhelming a lot of the time but good, I think


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2019)

I am feeling _VERY _challenged! 

My approach to "_I don't do long rides in winter_" is rapidly evolving into "_I am going to have a very arduous autumn_". @Sea of vapours, in contrast, seems to be going for "_I'll get 'em all done in the spring_"...


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 May 2019)

I rather like the removal of the month constraint in this challenge; it's good to be able to get ahead a bit. I'm down to needing to do only just over one Lunacy ride a month until the end of September from now on, which is quite encouraging


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> I'm down to needing to do only just over one Lunacy ride a month until the end of September from now on, which is quite encouraging


I need two a month until the end of October! 

And (ideally) also at least one 100 km ride and one 50 km ride a month on top ...


----------



## steverob (2 May 2019)

I am slightly behind schedule at the moment, but not worryingly so. I've got four target distance rides lined up over the next six weeks, which if all get done would then put me above halfway to my thirteen rides (e.g. 7), but at that point I have to massively cut back on my riding to concentrate on running for a few months (I'll still be doing some riding during this time, but probably not many long ones). So either I add an extra one or two now, or I have to do six between October and the end of the year.


----------



## Fiona R (4 May 2019)

steverob said:


> I am slightly behind schedule at the moment, but not worryingly so. I've got four target distance rides lined up over the next six weeks, which if all get done would then put me above halfway to my thirteen rides (e.g. 7), but at that point I have to massively cut back on my riding to concentrate on running for a few months (I'll still be doing some riding during this time, but probably not many long ones). So either I add an extra one or two now, or I have to do six between October and the end of the year.


You lunatic, running is bonkers!!


----------



## steverob (4 May 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> You lunatic, running is bonkers!!


Tell me about it. I don't really like running either, but I've got myself roped into do a 10K for "charidee" at work and I don't want to be one of those people who turns up at the start line without having done any training and aim to just walk the distance (I saw quite a few colleagues doing this last time I was involved in this event). I want to actually try and do it properly and set a time I can be proud of, which means setting aside a few months for getting running fit, rather than cycling fit. During that period, I'll still be on the bike most weekends, but they'll typically be 50-80km rides to fit around my runs.


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 May 2019)

This Lunacy Challenge was designed, at least in part, to avoid various states of very cold water. Whilst for me the primary benefit is the long daylight hours not available in winter, I was also imagining not being snowed on, hailed on, or subjected to 20-35mph winds seemingly straight from the Arctic. At least, not in May! All those fun weather features put in an appearance today and were not welcome; the constant, seriously cold wind especially so. At least the snow and hail only lasted for maybe half an hour in total, so that was a bonus. Coverdale, all decked out with bunting, Yorkshire flags and other colourful things, ready for the Tour de Yorkshire stage up Park Rash tomorrow,was rather good too, and mostly sunny. 

Remarkable how many people were out, high up, in shorts and short-sleeved jerseys, given the forecast. I was back in just about full winter kit and only too warm very briefly (cooled down, very conveniently, a few minutes after thinking this, by a handy hail shower).


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 May 2019)

Bazzer said:


> At last I get a qualifying ride in, (although I have done longer rides during the year so far).



Sooooo....... why did the longer rides not qualify then?


----------



## Bazzer (6 May 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Sooooo....... why did the longer rides not qualify then?



I am trying to keep the MCAM rides separate, although if time for riding continues as it has been so far, I may need to fall back on them. My plan was to deliberately extend the HCAM challenge rides, but for various reasons that had not been possible so far.


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2019)

I am just lulling you all into a false sense of security, before launching into my personal 12-century May June July August September October Challenge!


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 May 2019)

One a week from now takes you to early August. One a fortnight is into early November. There must be a happy medium around the eleven day mark in there somewhere


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2019)

Yikes - I hadn't actually sat down and worked it out but yes, you are right!

I was thinking in terms of trying to do a long forum ride every second Saturday and squeezing in a few mid-week non-forum rides either with Littgull or solo.


----------



## steverob (6 May 2019)

I still have to get out of the habit of thinking of this as one of the regular challenges. About 8 miles from home, I passed the 100km mark and said to myself "well that's May's crossed off", forgetting that I'm not in the Metric Century challenge this year and even if I was, I didn't do January or February anyway!

Anyway, it was an eventful ride - the 65 mile route that I'd initially planned for Saturday but was too lazy to do then, deferred to Sunday but circumstances prevented me from doing it, so eventually done on Monday instead. Rode up past Silverstone (of the F1 circuit fame) into Northamptonshire, but as I reached what should have been my turn around point, I found Road Closed signs up on the approach to the next village on my list. In retrospect, what I should have done was turned back round to the previous crossroads and tried to pick the second half of the route back up from there (probably would have added about a mile tops), but I carried on trying to head north and west in order to loop round the closure, not realising how much further that would take me out of my way.

It didn't help that my phone crashed at this point and when I finally got it back, it only had 10% battery left (swear it was over 80% when I left the house), so I had to keep my Google Maps browsing to a bare minimum and hope that I could remember where I was trying to go. After about eight miles of incredibly undulating countryside (huge elevation gains despite never going up any hills of any great length) I finally made it back on to my planned route. Was now quite tired, but knew I had a cross-tail wind for much of the way home, plus I did have a little trick up my sleeve.

My original route I picked to avoid one particular road that is a real boneshaker - I would describe it as the worst paved two-lane road in Buckinghamshire (and there's a lot of competition there) and all the Strava segments for it are named for things like "Wheel Breaker" and "Mind the Potholes", so clearly I'm not the only one to think this. However I was now willing to take a chance on it as it would mean cutting out 3-4 miles of my route, bringing me down to about 70 miles total; plus you never know, maybe they had re-paved it since the last time I was on it (quick answer - no, they hadn't). Still, I toughed it out anyway and the cruised the remaining 15 home, hitting the 70 mark just as I entered my home road.

Oh. and my Eddington is now up to 60! Four more challenge rides gets me to 62, but after that I need 12 further rides to go just to 63. Did someone say something about a cliff edge?


----------



## aferris2 (7 May 2019)

4th qualifying ride done. That just leaves 9 more to do in 7 1/2 months. This challenge is starting to become a real ... challenge! I thought that it would be much easier to get the rides done now that I have retired, but I'm starting to get really picky about what kind of weather I venture out into. Time to make the most of the summer months!


----------



## lane (7 May 2019)

Managed to make a start on this challenge with a three day tour with a couple of friends. All 3 days over my 80km target. Day one started in Derby and finished in Sandy the other side of Bedford and 155km covered. Day two cycled to Bourne in Lincs a 101km ride and day three back home for 94km. I hadn't done many long rides this year so found this tour a bit tough, especially with hills and two days of headwind, but very enjoyable all the same. Now the aim is to cover two rides a month (including this month) and finish in September.

I have also included these rides in my 50km a month challenge hope that is acceptable.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2019)

lane said:


> I have also included these rides in my 50km a month challenge hope that is acceptable.


That's fine.

I am going to try to keep most of my 161 km rides ('metric imperial' centuries!) separate from my metric century Challenge rides but I know that I will probably have to share at least _some _of them!


----------



## bluenotebob (10 May 2019)

I completed my fourth qualifying ride yesterday. My plan is to try and do three a month in May, June and July. And then choose something special for the 13th ride. I set the bar quite low at 70km and my only real concern is extreme heat in July and August (2018 was a killer).

I was about 10km from home yesterday when my derailleur snapped/broke/stopped working - so it was a case of finding the flattest route home. I'm off to the LBS this morning - I've no idea when I'll get my back bike, but I'm still hoping to do two more qualifying rides this month.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I am going to try to keep most of my 161 km rides ('metric imperial' centuries!) separate from my metric century Challenge rides but I know that I will probably have to share at least _some _of them!


I've been thinking about it ... The thing I don't want to do is to do only one long ride in a month and count _that _multiple times. If I get a rush of blood to the head and do (say) 3 or 4 imperial centuries in a month then there is no way that I'd want to have to go out and do a metric century as well! (If I chose to, that's another matter...)

I'll need to do 2 or more imperial centuries a month until the winter. I'll try to do a separate metric century as well, but if I 'only' do imperials, then I will double count one as a metric.

I got my second lunatic qualifier done yesterday. I felt the lack of riding that cost me 2 others earlier in the year, but at least I got round in one piece. All being well, my third one will be nickyboy's Llandudno ride this coming Saturday,


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 May 2019)

I rationalised this somewhat similarly. 

I also don't want to just do one ride and count it for both Lunacy and Metric Century. Given the September/October time constraints of the Lunacy, however - for me that is - it makes sense to prioritise doing those, so I'm viewing my rides as the first one in a month being a Metric Century, since that *has* to be done within the month, and the rest being Lunacy. If the first ride happens to be long enough to count as a Lunacy too then that's handy, but not a requirement.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2019)

I suppose that I am doing that too in the sense that if I did just one long ride in the month, there is no way that I would not also count it for the metric challenge. The difference is that I would not make that call until the end of the month in question when I could see that a separate ride was not going to happen.

One thing I have noticed is that I am tending to plan metric century rides that don't go much over 100 km. If there is a route that I fancy that comes in at (say) 130 km, then I would try to add extra somewhere to bring it to my target of 161 km and not 'waste' 30 km.


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> ... If there is a route that I fancy that comes in at (say) 130 km, then I would try to add extra somewhere to bring it to my target of 161 km and not 'waste' 30 km.



Much the same here, now you point that out My planning tends to go:
- That would be a good 100km loop.
- And it would be better with that extra climb in. 
- But then it's more than 10km over 100km, though that's fine as there's plenty of daylight at this time of year.
- And if it's way over 100 it might as well be 150. 
Which is why I've not actually done any 100s since the 2nd April :-)


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2019)

I had noticed!

I am actually hoping to take advantage of the good weather and get my May metric century in on Wednesday but I don't think I am fit enough to be comfortable doing 3 imperial centuries in 8 days so I will make it as close to 100 km as I can.


----------



## lane (13 May 2019)

I was looking at this slightly differently. For a start I am only involved in the 50km challenge which has two components for me - first make sure I get at least one ride in every month and secondly build up my points total by doing more rides in most months. However left at that I think I would be content to go out and ride lots of 50km rides but perhaps not bother very often with anything longer. The purpose of this challenge is to give me the incentive to do longer rides of at least 80km 13 times in the year. However I like to count all the rides in my 50km challenge for the points total. Since one challenge is each month and one is anytime I don't think it matters. There isn't really the same cross over there is between say the 50km and 100km challenge.


----------



## bluenotebob (13 May 2019)

lane said:


> The purpose of this challenge is to give me the incentive to do longer rides of at least 80km 13 times in the year.



I'm in the same boat, except that I set my bar a bit lower at 13 x 70+km rides a year. My points total reflects how well I'm performing this year, compared to 2017 & 2018 (this is only my third year of 'serious' cycling) .. it has no other significance, so I don't see any merit in accumulating points separately across challenges.

My real challenge as far as HMCAM and this Lunacy Challenge are concerned is knowing in advance the distance of the route I'm following. Until January this year, I was simply content to log a ride at 49.6km (or whatever). My focus was on reaching pre-set monthly and annual targets, rather than exceeding a Challenge minimum limit. Some of the rides that I've undertaken across these two challenges have been almost as long in the planning as they have been in their execution.

I've done a few rides recently that fell just short of my 70+km Lunacy limit - I could have cycled around the village 25 times to take me over the limit, but there's a feeling of artificiality to that which seems against the spirit of these challenges. I just have to build up a decent knowledge of local distances to avoid falling foul of that dilemma.

I'm getting my bike back tomorrow evening, with two new derailleur cables fitted. Hopefully I'll be able to take advantage of this great weather before it breaks, and I'll get at least a couple more long rides in.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2019)

I miscalculated on one of my rides and ended up aiming to do several laps of the local park to make up the shortfall. I only managed a few laps before I got bored and headed back onto the busy main road to finish the ride off there.


----------



## Fiona R (13 May 2019)

Why isn't this getting any easier when it should be as it's generally better weather and an awful lot more daylight?! Bonkers.

Anyway, May is done, even though this isn't a monthly challenge my lunacy is backing up my RRtY and Imperial challenge, I count the same ride for both and then ride a 100km and a 50 km separately for 100km and 50km challenges. Then I count everything in the points totaliser for the 50km challenge to see what it comes to by the end of the year. I'm also counting all 100km+ rides for points in the 100km totaliser. Sort of think that's OK as I have done a separate ride for each challenge except lunacy. IYSWIM.

So this month I did my first Extended Calendar Event or ECE. I rode from home in the wrong direction for 15km to Clevedon to loop 50km around (and over Avonmouth Bridge next to M5 eyeballing lorry and coach drivers) to the start of the South Glos 100km audax from Alveston north of Bristol. Lovely weather if a little chillier than it looked. Sociable middle 100km round Tetbury and the Cotswolds. I thought this was going to be the ideal way to do my 200km as a good chunk done early, I started at 6.30am as audax was a very civilised 9.30am start and reversed the same 50km to finish. Controls were very slow as one of our group had a very early puncture so we were nearly an hour at Tetbury! I didn't start back until after 5 and when everyone else is enjoying a pint at the arrivée pub and getting into cars to drive home, that I could have got into and been done. I just kept saying I'd have to do it all over again from the start next weekend so I did my last 2 1/2 hours without stopping and managed to eat a bar from my pocket going along and not falling off. I have a huge problem eating safely on the move, fine drinking, but I need to crack it to make elapsed time less! My husband had driven up (with a couple of club mates) who rode the 100km audax bit with me, and he was home and had ordered the Indian for 8, I was in 7.30ish. So glad I didn't give up, given all the trauma of the others so far this year that should also have been benign. Saturday night "never again"

So I was wide awake at 5am yesterday, sun streaming in, husband due to play golf most of the day so I did go out for the club ride, another 107km blast to Burnham, Weston and the coast, and today I've sort of planned in my head June's lunatic expedition.
Send help. Whose stupid idea was this?


----------



## Fiona R (13 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I miscalculated on one of my rides and ended up aiming to do several laps of the local park to make up the shortfall. I only managed a few laps before I got bored and headed back onto the busy main road to finish the ride off there.


The loop round our end of the estate is 0.3km which I'll do up to 5 times, over 1.5km I continue along the long village road and turn around and come back home at half way. Mostly I have made sure to stretch the route first so it doesn't get too silly if it's a definite challenge.


----------



## Aravis (17 May 2019)

A "head's up" for the blue moon day tomorrow.

I've applied for, and been granted, a pass. I even managed to explain successfully what lunacy is about. As I've already done my RRtY ride for this month, this will be my spare, 13th ride of 200+ km. I'm intending to find Moon's Moat, an archaeological site nowadays surrounded by the town of Redditch. Its situation was rather different on my 1974 O/S map, but fortunately it hasn't been obliterated altogether.


----------



## Aravis (18 May 2019)

Sadly I've had to cancel today. What I was hoping was just hay fever morphed overnight into a heavy cold and sickness, and others in the family are also affected. Rarely if ever have I felt more disappointed. 

Nevertheless I've entered the challenge, and I'll hope to do what should have been today's ride in the next few days.


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 May 2019)

Sorry to read that, and good luck with finding Moon's Moat when you do complete the ride. I had a hunt around for info. on it and it does appear to be pretty challenging, even for its own conservation group!


----------



## lane (18 May 2019)

Just off to try another ride for this challenge. However looking back at some earlier posts which seem to set out the rules, such as they are, was I supposed to start the rides March rather than May? Whatever the answer I reckon that would be a good target for next year but too late for this year now.


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 May 2019)

You can start whenever you like. People are often talking about March since that's when there starts to be significantly longer daylight and far less chance of pesky things like ice and snow. Read the first post in the ride recording thread for the full guidelines, which amount to being extremely simple and undemanding.

Edit: The 6th guideline is explicit about starting whenever you like.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2019)

Another one bagged today, took a ride up to Harworth with @13 rider and @tallliman to see Tom Simpsons memorial


----------



## aferris2 (21 May 2019)

Lovely sunny weather forecast for today and as I'm going to be busy with other things for the next few days, today was too good a chance to pass by. So, another ride done to get the count up to 5. Gentle headwind on the ride up to Finchingfield, then a sort of cross wind on the way back. 
Showed my appreciation to the driver of an artic who held well back as I struggled up a hill. I know the road and there was no chance of him being able to pass safely for a couple of miles, so I pulled into a driveway at the top. Lovely wave from him (and a thumbs up from me), then lots of not so friendly waving from many of the car drivers behind.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 May 2019)

lane said:


> Just off to try another ride for this challenge. However looking back at some earlier posts which seem to set out the rules, such as they are, was I supposed to start the rides March rather than May? Whatever the answer I reckon that would be a good target for next year but too late for this year now.



Don't worry, I've not yet started mine (only 50k) - I've got plenty of time to get them done though.

I'm doing this challenge just to get some motivation to get out on my bike as my annual mileage has been pathetic since I was ill in 2016.

My plan is to do 50k this year and then up it to 75k next and (hopefully) 100k the year after. 75/100k will be really challenging/really challenging for me as I usually give up at around 40 miles/65k as that takes me (or did) around 2 hrs 40 mins which is a little bit beyond my peddle turning boredom threshold. 

Anyway, that's a while off and I just need to concentrate on getting back to 2-3 regular rides each week as a first step.


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> One a week from now takes you to early August. One a fortnight is into early November. There must be a happy medium around the eleven day mark in there somewhere


I have now clawed it back to the start of October at one a fortnight but I'll feel happier if/when I get it down to mid-September!


----------



## lane (21 May 2019)

All being well one more this month and then two a month until September. In October it will likely be back to 50k to complete the month challenge. It's not that I don't do winter it's just I do summer quite a lot more.


----------



## aferris2 (24 May 2019)

Ride number 6 done. That means I'm not quite half way there. At least we aren't in June yet so hopefully ahead of my original schedule for completing the challenge before the cold weather kicks in. I'm lucky to be able to ride on any day of the week rather than being limited to just the weekends when I was working. I don't think this distance (100km) would have been possible without those extra days.
100km is, I think, the right disatance for me. It's hard work, but I do get a lot of satisfaction from having pushed myself just a bit harder. And I guess this is what the challenge is all about.


----------



## steverob (25 May 2019)

Nothing ever goes to plan for me in the run-up to a big event and this year is no exception. Next Sunday is the Tour of Cambridgeshire (100 miles this year) and so training for that should have given me an excellent opportunity to bag a few more Lunacy rides in the weeks beforehand.

However my planned 65 miler two weeks ago got abruptly stopped just 10 miles in when a spoke broke in my back wheel. Managed to coax the bike to the nearest station to get a train home (luckily was on my commuter line so could use my season ticket) and then dropped it in to the LBS to fix with the intention of picking it up the next weekend, when I had a 70 mile sportive in my schedule.

That also didn't go ahead. A health issue on the Thursday night saw me end up staying overnight in hospital (turns out it was a false alarm, but still not a pleasant experience) and I really did not feel like doing anything that weekend - managed to pick the bike up from the shop and ride it home 10 miles, but just that distance absolutely wiped me out. So with two opportunities missed, I knew I had to get a big ride in this weekend. Planned to do 80 miles and picked the most unethically flat route I could find in this area - just two semi-challenging hills - and set off.

Twelve miles in and I notice that my left foot is moving around way too much in the pedal - however it's a different kind of lateral movement to what you'd expect if the cleat was loose. Look down and find that the crank is barely hanging on to the frame and within a few hundred meters, it's not on the bike at all! My left shoe has a pedal attached to it, but it's not connected to anything else! This did happen to me a few times before about two years back (when I had toe cages on the bike), but stopped about the time I moved to SPDs. Annoyingly, for ages I'd carried around the right sized Allen key with me to fix it in case it came back, but as it never did, when I changed out my saddle bag a few months back, I didn't bring it with me from then on.

Emergency call to the wife to ask her to drive out to me with the correct sized key (thankfully she knows where in the garage I keep my tools) and I try to ride single footed to the next village (luckily it was mainly flat/downhill) to make it easier for her to find me. Whole thing from the pedal falling off to me getting it back on was about 45 minutes, but at least I got a bit of rest and a bite to eat (maybe a tad earlier than planned, but hey).

After that, the rest of the ride did go fairly smoothly, although I did re-tighten the crank every 15-20 miles or so - usually required about a quarter turn of the key, so clearly the problem is still there, but I'm able to work around it for now with regular breaks.

Crossed off "Y" in the ABC challenge by going through Yarnton and got a few extra tiles in the VeloViewer challenge by going down some interesting dead end lanes around the village of Wytham (had to take a few odd cyclepath routes to get there), including trying to weave my way through a wedding party that was walking between church and their reception venue a few hundred yards down the road. Then headed back home via Oxford and Thame - was out for about seven hours total.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2019)

steverob said:


> Twelve miles in and I notice that my left foot is moving around way too much in the pedal - however it's a different kind of lateral movement to what you'd expect if the cleat was loose. Look down and find that the crank is barely hanging on to the frame and within a few hundred meters, it's not on the bike at all! My left shoe has a pedal attached to it, but it's not connected to anything else! This did happen to me a few times before about two years back (when I had toe cages on the bike), but stopped about the time I moved to SPDs. Annoyingly, for ages I'd carried around the right sized Allen key with me to fix it in case it came back, but as it never did, when I changed out my saddle bag a few months back, I didn't bring it with me from then on.
> 
> Emergency call to the wife to ask her to drive out to me with the correct sized key (thankfully she knows where in the garage I keep my tools) and I try to ride single footed to the next village (luckily it was mainly flat/downhill) to make it easier for her to find me. Whole thing from the pedal falling off to me getting it back on was about 45 minutes, but at least I got a bit of rest and a bite to eat (maybe a tad earlier than planned, but hey).
> 
> After that, the rest of the ride did go fairly smoothly, although I did re-tighten the crank every 15-20 miles or so - usually required about a quarter turn of the key, so clearly the problem is still there, but I'm able to work around it for now with regular breaks.


I assume that it is a square taper crank/bottom bracket? 

I've read that once a crank comes loose there is likely to be some damage that makes it keep on happening.

I have had a crank bolt start to come loose but I spotted it before the crank itself became loose.

PS I overtightened a crank bolt once and the crank started to crack from the corners of the hole, so I suggest that you don't go OTT when tightening the crank bolts!


----------



## steverob (25 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I assume that it is a square taper crank/bottom bracket?
> 
> I've read that once a crank comes loose there is likely to be some damage that makes it keep on happening.
> 
> ...


Erm, probably? I'm really not mechanically minded and have no idea - anything more complicated than changing an inner tube and the bike goes to the shop!

Here's a photo of said crank, just before it completely detached:




As I said, it has happened a few times before and I've had to re-tighten it, but then it just stopped happening after a while. Now these original issues did happen not long after I had a crash, so that could have been when damage happened, but then that doesn't explain why it's been fine for over two years.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2019)

steverob said:


> Erm, probably? I'm really not mechanically minded and have no idea - anything more complicated than changing an inner tube and the bike goes to the shop!
> 
> Here's a photo of said crank, just before it completely detached:
> 
> ...


That's not square and it isn't very tapered either! 

THIS will show you what they look like ...


----------



## Aravis (26 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Rest up, stay fit @Aravis


The sentiment is clearly right, but it's not looking so good. The latest cold has led to an attack of vestibular neuronitis, an inflammation of a nerve in the inner ear causing loss of balance . Living in a constant state of motion sickness is proving quite restrictive.

It seems that it's likely to last weeks rather than days, so in the end I may be glad of the lunacy challenge after all.


----------



## bluenotebob (27 May 2019)

For this challenge I set my bar low at 70km for 2019. This figure was based as being above the distance of my 13th longest ride in 2018.

It’s “only” 27 May and I’ve already posted 5 rides in this challenge. I will be disappointed if don’t post at least another 10 rides over 70km before this autumn.

Can someone please advise me as to whether I just stop posting when I reach 13 qualifying rides, or whether I start to replace earlier shorter rides with longer ones? I would prefer to use this 2019 Lunacy Challenge thread to record my longest rides in 2019 .. but I won’t if it’s against the spirit (or rules) of the Challenge.

@ColinJ … can you clarify please?


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 May 2019)

You absolutely can do that and indeed should; I'm pretty sure we put it in the guidelines somewhere. Once you get to 13, any additional rides which are longer than the shortest of the thirteen replace that in the list. So post a new entry in the challenge thread, deleting your shortest ride and adding in the new one, when it happens.

EDIT:
From the first post in the challenge thread. Guideline number five. 
5. Even once you have completed thirteen qualifying rides, you can keep posting new ones where your 'top 13' has changed. *Just post your thirteen longest.* At the end of the year, *your thirteenth longest ride is your actual achievement for the year. *NB If you keep cranking out rides exactly hitting your target, you would struggle to exceed it later in the year. For example if your first 10 rides were exactly 100 miles, you would have to do another 13 rides of 101 miles to increase your lunacy challenge achievement to 101 miles! If you like the idea of trying to beat your target, it is always worth adding at least a few miles/kms to as many of your long rides as possible throughout the year. In that respect, every duplicated ride distance is 'wasted', although each will qualify for the basic challenge that you set yourself.


----------



## bluenotebob (27 May 2019)

@Sea of vapours … many thanks for that swift and helpful response. That's all clear now.


----------



## steverob (28 May 2019)

If (and that's a big IF) I do manage to make more than 13 qualifying rides by the end of the year, I'll probably draw a line of dashes under the 13th and put the 14th below it, making it look like a league table and this is the ride that just got relegated to the division below!


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2019)

steverob said:


> If (and that's a big IF) I do manage to make more than 13 qualifying rides by the end of the year, I'll probably draw a line of dashes under the 13th and put the 14th below it, making it look like a league table and this is the ride that just got relegated to the division below!


That works if you display the rides longest to shortest. I can't make my mind up whether to do it that way or in date order.


----------



## Fiona R (28 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> That works if you display the rides longest to shortest. I can't make my mind up whether to do it that way or in date order.


I'm terrible, has to be date order or have 2 lists!


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> That works if you display the rides longest to shortest. I can't make my mind up whether to do it that way or in date order.



I've attempted to combine the two. My list is sorted by ride length, in descending order, so I can drop the shortest off the bottom if I do more than thirteen, but I'm numbering each line by ride order and emboldening the most recent one, so the list contains both sets of information.

I like @steverob 's idea of a dotted line delimiter. Whether I'll do more than thirteen is questionable though, as 150+km is definitely at the top end of what I want to do. 'A bit over 100km' still feels like my distance!


----------



## steverob (28 May 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> i'm terrible, has to be date order or have 2 lists!


I have my 50K challenge post in date order and my Lunacy post in distance order, so I've got both bases covered!


----------



## Fiona R (28 May 2019)

steverob said:


> I have my 50K challenge post in date order and my Lunacy post in distance order, so I've got both bases covered!


Bonkers


----------



## lane (28 May 2019)

steverob said:


> I have my 50K challenge post in date order and my Lunacy post in distance order, so I've got both bases covered!



This is what I have decided to do as well. Makes complete sense.


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> I've attempted to combine the two. My list is sorted by ride length, in descending order, so I can drop the shortest off the bottom if I do more than thirteen, but I'm numbering each line by ride order and emboldening the most recent one, so the list contains both sets of information.
> 
> I like @steverob 's idea of a dotted line delimiter. Whether I'll do more than thirteen is questionable though ...


That sounds like a plan - I'll go back and edit my last post in the rides thread!

I very much doubt that I will exceed 13 qualifying rides either. More likely, I will end up choosing 2 or 3 very easy long routes to cram in before the winter arrives, just to hit my target.



Sea of vapours said:


> ... 150+km is definitely at the top end of what I want to do. 'A bit over 100km' still feels like my distance!


Not entirely unconnected with most of those '_bit over 100 km_' rides having '_quite a lot over 2,000 m of ascent_'! 

I will probably do more ascent in most of my 100-ish km rides then I will do on my 161-ish km rides, for obvious reasons! 

Apart from the fatigue factor, I am also too slow these days to do long hilly rides in a reasonable amount of time. In 2006 I could do a 200 km ride with 2,500+ metres of ascent in 10 hours but those days seem to be long gone. (I'm not _totally _convinced that I couldn't get quicker if I got out on my bike more regularly and tried a bit harder, but I do know that I struggle to put that level of commitment into my cycling nowadays.)


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Not entirely unconnected with most of those '_bit over 100 km_' rides having '_quite a lot over 2,000 m of ascent_'!



True; you have a good point there. And the 150s are coming in around the 3,000m mark which is pretty arduous. 

Having said that, I've just designed a route in the North Pennines which comes in at 116km and 3,100m. I won't be adding 34km to that!


----------



## Fiona R (28 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Apart from the fatigue factor, I am also too slow these days to do long hilly rides in a reasonable amount of time. In 2006 I could do a 200 km ride with 2,500+ metres of ascent in 10 hours but those days seem to be long gone. (I'm not _totally _convinced that I couldn't get quicker if I got out on my bike more regularly and tried a bit harder, but I do know that I struggle to put that level of commitment into my cycling nowadays.)



I'm basically 12+ hours elapsed time for 200km with 2-3000m of climbing. I've accepted it's a struggle and accept that if it's full value audax time that's OK. Two of them were skin of teeth jobs in challenging weather, if I'd been denied my brevet I probably would have given up cycling in a huff.


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I'm basically 12+ hours elapsed time for 200km with 2-3000m of climbing. I've accepted it's a struggle and accept that if it's full value audax time that's OK. Two of them were skin of teeth jobs in challenging weather, if I'd been denied my brevet I probably would have given up cycling in a huff.


I have noticed even on metric centuries recently that I haven't managed to average 15 km/hr! 

(I don't mind taking my time on chatty social rides, but I don't like the idea of not being fit enough to complete a 200 within the time limit... Must try harder!)


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2019)

Mind you, I got fit enough to do faster hilly 200s by (hard-to-grasp concept!) actually riding hilly 200s... I don't do them any more, which might just have something to do with me slowing down!


----------



## Fiona R (29 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Mind you, I got fit enough to do faster hilly 200s by (hard-to-grasp concept!) actually riding hilly 200s... I don't do them any more, which might just have something to do with me slowing down!


I keep hoping that by riding hillyish 200s eventually I will manage them OKish and not be Lanterne Rouge. One can dream.


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jun 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> I've attempted to combine the two. My list is sorted by ride length, in descending order, so I can drop the shortest off the bottom if I do more than thirteen, but I'm numbering each line by ride order and emboldening the most recent one, so the list contains both sets of information.
> 
> I like @steverob 's idea of a dotted line delimiter. Whether I'll do more than thirteen is questionable though, as 150+km is definitely at the top end of what I want to do. 'A bit over 100km' still feels like my distance!


I've gone outside my boring date order mentality and done this.

I had reason to update as June's ride was done on the 1st! Managed Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax. Train failings, navigational errors at start meant that I was 80 minutes late starting and rode it like a DIY as Lanterne Rouge again. Great route, very hot in Wye Valley esp with extra diversions round Tintern. Sublime descent through Didmarton Woods. Evidence of one other rider at Malmesbury control who left before me. Got back 13 hrs after start time, me and trying to time trial to catch up doesn't work! Real elapsed time just under 12 hours. Seems to be my 200km time. Full Value.


----------



## aferris2 (3 Jun 2019)

Another ride done so that just leaves 5 more to do. Decided to make the most of the weather and get out while it was still sunny (it's not looking good for the rest of the week). Went out to explore some new roads and revisit a couple that I last rode for my very first job after univeristy (almost 40 years ago). I thought the roads were pretty flat then, but they seem very hilly now!
A lot of the roads were just about single track and almost completely deserted which is something that I have discovered by riding during the week.
Not as warm as forecast but very pleasant in the sun. There were lots of dark clouds in front of me on the way home so I thought I was going to get wet towards the end of the ride but they just went past without dropping anything so it was dry to the end.


----------



## steverob (9 Jun 2019)

Well that's it on this challenge for a little while - just done my seventh ride, but after I get back from my short break in Scotland next week, I'm going to have to start picking up my running training, which reduces my availability for doing long rides. I might be able to squeeze one more in over the summer, but it's likely the rest will have to all be done from late September onwards.

As for today's ride, it was the annual sportive that starts from my home town (Tour de Vale), which I tend to make an effort to enter most years. This year I was joined by my good friend and former work colleague Adam, who I'd promised I'd drag up the hills if necessary - he's normally way fitter/faster than me, but up until last week had been training for a sprint triathlon and so hadn't been doing any long rides, so doing a 100km course (especially one where it was back loaded with short steep climbs) was not something he was looking forward to.

Nevertheless, we both made it round successfully and I only had to wait for him once at the top of a climb for any meaningful length of time, so I think he did really well. Weather was a bit cold at first, so was glad I'd brought my windproof layer with me, but this then got stuffed in a jersey pocket about 10 miles in as the sun started to break through the clouds.

When we got back to the ride finish, partook of a hog roast bap or two (proceeds going to Wheelpower - the spinal injuries sporting charity, as they organise this event) before riding the last three miles home at a much more sedate pace!


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Jun 2019)

Down to 'two to go' now. It'll be nice to get back to the freedom to do _'just over 100km'_ type rides again. I feel that's my distance, though of course the point of the Lunacy Challenge is to be stretching. 

Today's ride was a very fine trundle over moderately hilly terrain across the Great Asby Scar, then across the Pennines from Brough to Middleton-in-Teesdale, and then down to Barnard Castle. 101km - splendid stuff - very enjoyable. The trouble was, it being a Lunacy Challenge trundle, some idiot had appended to it an even more splendid, 80km, uber-hilly ride: across the Dales and over four very substantial climbs to make up the numbers. (Yes, that's an overshoot on my 150km target, but I wanted to get across into Teesdale.)


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (11 Jun 2019)

I tried to do the pair of Kirtons 600km audax at the weekend. A little overkill when I only need 100miles!
The weather was terrible on the Saturday. Rain pretty much from 6am until 8pm. The rain washed the oil off my chain and the noise was terrible. Not having a chance to re-oil the chain for about 100miles meant it started skipping on the gears. I put my ipod on to avoid listening to the chain but stopped at 500km. Shame as I was in good shape to finish, but there are other days and other rides to do a 600.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jun 2019)

7th one on the board, wind was a bugger but over half way now.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Jun 2019)

Finished!

Well, _completed_ anyway. I may do more rides of over 150km this year, though it's nice to have the option of 'long rides' from now on being just over 100km rather than just over 150km. 

Fittingly, given that the whole_ I don't do winter_ challenge concept was his idea in the first place, my thirteenth ride was on @ColinJ 's excellent Yorkshire Dales / Ribble Valley forum ride yesterday.


----------



## aferris2 (30 Jun 2019)

10th ride completed yesterday. Was determined to do a ride this weekend and had to make the decision between hot and slight breeze or cooler but windy. Chose the hot one in the end but with a destination on the coast which should be a bit cooler. Had to do several detours due to closed roads but ended up at St. Peter's chapel in reasonably good time. Found myself a nice spot to sit and have some lunch and enjoyed a couple of hours in the sun. Then it was time to get back home. I quickly realised that I was getting through my supplies of water far too quickly so headed towards Maldon to top up with some water (and a large Mr. Whippy 99). 
Came across some fresh top dressing on the road to Bicknacre. I don't think there was one car that was doing anywhere close to the 20 mph maximum speed and discovered that my legs were completely splattered with tar when I go home.
Very exhausting day overall, but I really enjoyed it. Today will be spent trying to remove the tar from the bike.


----------



## steverob (30 Jun 2019)

So we are officially half way through the year - barring someone logging a late ride sometime this evening - and it looks like most people (@Sea of vapours excepted of course!) seem to be somewhere around the 5-8 rides mark. However, what I was wondering was what would everyone's score would be if for some reason the year finished tomorrow...

Looking back through all my stats for the year, my 13th longest distance day (as of today) is 38.97 miles, which I'm pleasantly surprised by and my 12th is 50.09 miles, so just one more target ride would break the imperial half century barrier as well.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2019)

Hmm ... 51km!  5 qualifying rides for this challenge (161+ km), 5 other rides for the metric century challenge (I counted one of the lunatic rides for both challenges in May), plus 3 of my rides from the '50' challenge.

All being well, I should start to catch up, with 3 rides of 161+ km planned for the next 3 weeks and hopefully a metric century squeezed in as well, plus a '50'.


----------



## lane (1 Jul 2019)

Well that's June done and I have managed the two rides in this challenge I intended. That said June has been a bit of a disappointing month on the whole. Wrote off the first couple of weeks more or less with a cold and the rain. Had plans for a week last Saturday, which included a lie in, leisurely breakfast and then a long ride for this challenge. Realised about 10.30pm on the Friday I had a family commitment which would take up most of Saturday and mean getting up early!. So ended up getting out about 4.30pm on Saturday; absolutely fantastic evening and great 80km ride as turned out. Perfect riding conditions really. I do appreciate having the opportunity to take advantage of the long summer evenings this time of year.

Then yesterday a 120km ride with the cycling club and pleased to find I felt fine given its's quite a long distance for me and there seemed to be quite a few hills.

So onto July; got some good plans but will have to wait and see if they pan out or not.

Enjoying this challenge adds a different dimension to the all year round challenges.


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jul 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Finished!
> 
> Well, _completed_ anyway. I may do more rides of over 150km this year, though it's nice to have the option of 'long rides' from now on being just over 100km rather than just over 150km.
> 
> Fittingly, given that the whole_ I don't do winter_ challenge concept was his idea in the first place, my thirteenth ride was on @ColinJ 's excellent Yorkshire Dales / Ribble Valley forum ride yesterday.


Massive chapeau and congratulations, watching your Strava feed is knackering. I think you may have a few more in you yet


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jul 2019)

I've lost the plot, I really wanted to do Avon Cycleway 130km audax on Saturday so I did, very very very hot. Surprised how well I coped with heat, drunk about 8 full bottles electrolyte plus control drinks, and p20 factor 50 sun-cream. With to and fro just an imperial 100, 170km.

Except my Sunday Social group had an "epic" ride planned as a five Sunday month. 200+km from home, if I hadn't have done my RRtY on the 1st it would have been the last chance today. I'm always banging on about going out for longer than 50km rides so I felt obligated and I've never been to Lyme Regis. I did it anyway, getting up was the hardest part, 5.30am alarm. North Somerset to Lyme Regis and back. Some drove part way to Levels do 100 miles, but for all 9 riders we all did our longest ride ever, mine was 238km as 15km to and fro to the start of the 218km version. Glad I went, physically fine but found coping with a long ride in a large group quite difficult. I was not ride leader, but most had not done more than 100km before. I didn't get home until nearly 9, Garmin failed 10km from home as my battery pack had gone to Glastonbury with youngest  so I lost about a km an hour on phone. Only 2 of us did the given route out of Lyme which had an off road 15% gravel section, just under 21kmh was not too bad. Cobb Hill out of Lyme straight after cheesy chips was tough, I was fine but then a car and trailer came round the top and cars started reversing down and I had to stop. very upset about that!Feed Station Cafe in Merriott is very good, and very cycling friendly


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Jul 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Massive chapeau and congratulations, watching your Strava feed is knackering. I think you may have a few more in you yet



Thank you ! Your Strava feed is hardly restful either you know  And a little over 400km for the weekend doesn't make easy 'reading' either. Congratulations on not shelving the Sunday ride.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Jul 2019)

steverob said:


> However, what I was wondering was what would everyone's score would be if for some reason the year finished tomorrow...



FWIW .. 60.62km is my 13th longest ride this year.


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jul 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Thank you ! Your Strava feed is hardly restful either you know  And a little over 400km for the weekend doesn't make easy 'reading' either. Congratulations on not shelving the Sunday ride.


Slightly cross with myself for not realising I was so close to 150 miles, but 12km for 250 km was too much given I cycle in km and thought it was a 225km day! I blame quite a lot of it on you, my lumpiness is sadly lacking. Although Cobb Hill is a bit of a swear inducing lump in traffic.


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jul 2019)

steverob said:


> So we are officially half way through the year - barring someone logging a late ride sometime this evening - and it looks like most people (@Sea of vapours excepted of course!) seem to be somewhere around the 5-8 rides mark. However, what I was wondering was what would everyone's score would be if for some reason the year finished tomorrow...
> 
> Looking back through all my stats for the year, my 13th longest distance day (as of today) is 38.97 miles, which I'm pleasantly surprised by and my 12th is 50.09 miles, so just one more target ride would break the imperial half century barrier as well.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?



My 12th and 13th are both 107km I think


----------



## Aravis (3 Jul 2019)

Yesterday I did the ride to Moons Moat in Redditch which I'd planned a while back. Sadly I wasn't able to make it coincide with a day of significance in the lunar cycle, but there's always the Moonraker pond (the Crammer) in Devizes for another time.










The local conservation group seem to have done a good job. The water level is very healthy at the moment - if I'd been thinking I'd've taken a picture to show that better. You can just see a bit of water behind my back wheel - honest.

That was 205.4 km (127.6 miles) and so my seventh qualifying ride. But I still need the "extra" ride at some point - a minimal Audax RRtY won't be enough!


----------



## lane (8 Jul 2019)

Nice start to July with a 116km ride with my son, out to Neturescape at Langer. They grow and sell wildflower and grass seeds but also have a small café for cake and coffee; a nice and completely uncommercial sort of place nothing like your typical garden centre. It was raining a bit when we left home but forecast to stop within the hour, which it did but a couple or more hours later than forecast after some reasonably heavy spells of rain. The rain wasn't a problem and once it brightened up it was a very pleasant afternoon / early evening. I hadn't taken my waterproof (foolishly given it was raining when we started) only my new showerproof, which kept me dry so was pleased with that. Felt good for the ride and seem to be gaining some fitness - well what counts as fitness for me anyway.


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Jul 2019)

I’ve been so disheartened at my lack of progress recently in this Challenge that I’ve come close a couple of times to ‘throwing in the towel’. I’m making such good progress elsewhere – I’ve passed 4650km for the year, which is more than I cycled in the entirety of 2017 (4258km) or 2018 (4569km) … but I’ve simply stopped doing long rides.

I’ve often achieved daily totals in excess of 60 or 70km – made up of two or three rides – but I’ve felt that they weren’t in the spirit of this Challenge, so I haven’t posted those over 70km (my selected target distance) here.

I have noticed though that some posters have included rides which include a spell sitting on a train, or a couple of hours sitting on a beach somewhere (a wonderful image) … so yesterday I went out late morning to stretch my legs and did an 18.42km circuit, came home for 30 minutes for something to eat, then I went straight back out and did a 52.97km loop. As this gives a total of 71.39km – with a break in the middle that just happened to be here at home – it strikes me as no different to a longer ride that others have undertaken with an incorporated extended food break.

After a lot of thought I have recorded in this Challenge yesterday’s two rides as though they were one. It is my hope though that I will finally get my finger out and post more longer ‘real rides’ .. and get to a position where I can ‘relegate’ yesterday’s ride.

I know that what I have finally decided to do is within the rules of this Challenge – it’s just something that I feel slightly uncomfortable about.

My focus this year is to get to at least 7000km – which I think is a reasonable objective for a 66-year old smoker who doesn’t own a fast bike. And if I can also post 13 rides over 70km throughout the course of this year, then that will be a bonus.


----------



## steverob (12 Jul 2019)

To be fair, the "rules" (they're more like guidelines anyway) of this challenge were set up to be very different to most of the other challenges on here anyway, which is why they allow you to enter a distance that is your total cycling for the day, not just for one ride. So I would have no problem in anyone (including myself) entering a distance that was split between two or more rides, as long as it was done within one 24 hour period.

So far, I have only used this rule on a few of my distances where I've had a short ride between my house/hotel to and from the start/finish line of a sportive, which only added maybe 2-3 miles to an already long distance, but later on in the year I do have a ride planned which will be split into three almost equal parts by train journeys and am quite relaxed about that.


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Jul 2019)

@steverob ... yes, I know. My problem is a conceptual (or philosophical) one - once I've come home (even if I'm going out again almost immediately), it's "end of ride". So yesterday's two rides are exactly that - two rides, not one.

I entered this Challenge because I wanted to stretch myself. 70, 80, 90 kilometre rides don't worry me - I have total confidence in my bike and my legs - the challenge is the 4 or 5 hours involved, and the maintenance of mental discipline (I have a low-boredom threshold). The daunting aspect of 'long' rides is one of staying focused and not saying to myself "fxxx it, I'm bored" and then changing my route and heading home earlier than planned. 70km (my chosen distance) isn't arduous physically - but it takes a real mental toll on me. Striving for mental fortitude is my challenge - and that's why I feel partly as though I've cheated myself by coming home in the middle, and recording two rides as though they were one yesterday.

I look forward to reading about your three-part ride later in the year - Network Rail must have improved a lot in the years since I left the UK for you to have sufficient confidence that you'll complete your ride in less than 24 hours ...


----------



## lane (12 Jul 2019)

Can you find somewhere to visit half way - a cafe or some other attraction - where you can spend some time. This might make it easier mentally for you if you have something to aim for rather than just knowing you have to complete the entire 70km ride. Also, as much as I would like to encourage you and see you succeed, I have abandoned one challenge this year because I simply wasn't enjoying it - which after all is mainly why we do these rides. 

On a selfish note I hope you continue I am always interested in your rides having spent some holidays at the campsite at Hellean which I see you often pass through. A lovely area for cycling.


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Jul 2019)

@lane - thanks for this. I do stop sometimes - the riverside at Montertelot is one of my favourite places to stop (impossible at this time of year as it's heaving with tourists, but really pleasant and quiet in the spring and autumn). A neighbour had also suggested to me that having a break at a café would be a good idea - I'm put off the idea because it means carrying the bike lock, which I'd prefer not to do.

I know that campsite in Helléan well - and I've fantasised occasionally about jumping into their swimming pool. You're quite right - it is a lovely area for cycling, and I take a lot of pleasure from exploring it and finding new places and new routes to cycle. I enjoy following the routes of old railway lines too - and Le Petit Pélot (the line from Ploërmel to la Trinité Porhoët) passed through Helléan. Did you encounter traces of the old line when you were there?

Yes - enjoyment is what these rides are all about, and if it isn't fun, then it's time to do something else instead.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2019)

It's interesting how different people are, @bluenotebob... 

I persuaded a colleague to start doing evening rides with me one summer, many years ago. Over a few weeks he built up to doing 2 hour of hilly cycling so I asked if he fancied doing some all-day rides with me. I was quite shocked when his reply was a very blunt '*NO!*'. He said that he was already getting bored after 2 hours and "_doing 6+ hours would do my head in_"! 

I don't get bored, even after 12+ hours, I just eventually get tired. I have a very high threshold of boredom. I can spend months doing something, as long as it is something that I like doing.

Mind you, I wouldn't want to spend hours cycling round and round a very short loop. I managed 5 laps of the local park but then had to leave it and take to the roads again.


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Jul 2019)

Yes, @ColinJ .. [COLOR=#000000]I would be over the moon if someone invited me on a 6-hour ride. It's the solitariness and lack of social contact over 4/5/6 hours that fuels my mental fatigue. I have the same problem driving now - I'm fine for 45 minutes, maybe an hour - but then I have trouble maintaining concentration if I'm on my own. It'll come to you in time too, I suspect - you are two or three years younger than me, I think.

I've thought more about [/COLOR][USER=64337]@lane 's suggestion, and cutting a 4 hour ride in half - two hours, a break to read a book perhaps, then another two hours will help me get away from the mental niggles that kick in after 5 minutes … "only 3 hours 55 minutes to go, keep concentrating!".

Anyway, I've gone back through my database of 2019 rides and I will now retrospectively add a couple of days where I exceeded 70km in total.[/USER]


----------



## lane (12 Jul 2019)

It's a funny thing cycling somtimes. I am an accountant so must have a fairly high boredom threshold and hardly ever get bored cycling even if it's a 10 hour ride. I get tired and uncomfortable but not bored. Sometimes if I set out on a long ride it is daunting at the start though. But the thing is I would hardly ever cycle non-stop for 70km that would be a really long time for me. Normally stop after 30 to 50km - even for ten minutes is fine. But then mentally I just think about the next 30km or 50km not the whole ride. Sometimes I zone out and think about other things and don't notice the miles pass. Other times on longer rides or tours at the end of a long day I am counting down the KMs in 5km blocks and 5km which would seem nothing normally can seem to take ages.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2019)

8th one done today, set off to do an imperial but was making good time so extended it to 205km, wouldn't have done that if it wasn't for this blooming challenge


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It's interesting how different people are, @bluenotebob...
> 
> I persuaded a colleague to start doing evening rides with me one summer, many years ago. Over a few weeks he built up to doing 2 hour of hilly cycling so I asked if he fancied doing some all-day rides with me. I was quite shocked when his reply was a very blunt '*NO!*'. He said that he was already getting bored after 2 hours and "_doing 6+ hours would do my head in_"!
> 
> ...



I seem to get bored on most solo rides, and it always seems to be around 75% of the distance. Doesn't matter if it's a 15 miler or an 100 miler, I always hit the bored spot at the same rough percentage through the ride.


----------



## lane (15 Jul 2019)

9th one done yesterday four to go. Target distance 80km but six are 100km or more. All being well I will go for 100km next year which I think is a good distance for me. Thing is what about this year - because I only have three less than 100km already. It's possible but I will have to see how it goes. Shame about the one at 94km - mind you I don't think wild horses would have got the extra 6km out of me that day!


----------



## aferris2 (16 Jul 2019)

11th ride done today. I had originally intended to do this yesterday as a 60th Birthday ride but the weather didn't look as good so delayed it to today.
Bright sunshine and feeling really warm at 9 am so I set off to fill in some more veloviewer squares and to search out some new roads close to home. My route included one small stretch of wooded path which I hoped was going to be passable on the road bike. Sure enough it turned out to be no problem at all. What I wasn't expecting though was the road leading towards Andrewsfield airfield. On Google it appears to be tarmac, but in reality it was about half a mile of very deep, soft rubble. Almost completely impassable on skinny road tyres.
Arrived back in Chelmsford right in the middle of the afternoon rush so lots of weaving between cars which was fun. Passed my next door neighbour (in his car) on the approach into Chelmsford and I was putting the bins out when he finally made it home (6 miles later!)


----------



## Aravis (17 Jul 2019)

Last Saturday I finally managed the elusive thirteenth ride. I'm a bit late with a report - there've been a few things.

To be precise, this was an effort over 200km outside the set of 12 needed for an Audax RRtY in the calendar year. Here is the route, 125.2 miles aniclockwise:







The first part was out to Broadway, which sits underneath the highest part of the Cotswolds. No extravagant climbing this day though; I headed back to Pershore for an almost complete circuit of Bredon Hill, always a popular cycling area especially on a Saturday morning during the Tour de France. A couple of pelotons brushed past with a "Hi" from six inches behing my right shoulder. Next came a section of the course for that afternoon's Upton-upon-Severn triathlon, freshly loose-chippingsed for their pleasure.

I'd realised by this time I had a chance of hitting 100 miles in under 8 hours elapsed, an achievement which is becoming increasingly rare. I passed Upton just before 80 miles, after which came the Castlemorton lanes and then over to Newent via Kempley. The biggest climb of the day was through Kempley, where I found a decent rhythm, giving me a chance if the traffic lights in Newent were reasonably kind. This they were, and I made it with about 100 seconds to spare. As the full route was just over 125 miles, could I now reach the end within 10 hours? Clearing the hill between Hartpury and Maisemore without losing too much time left just a couple of roundabouts to negotiate without being delayed, and I stopped the clock outside my house at 9 hours 58 minutes 35 seconds. It's sobering to reflect that I may never be able to do this again.

Strava's opinion of how long I spent halted tells an interesting story. No time for any photographs I'm afraid!






Ideally I'd wanted the "lunacy" ride to be on an astronomically significant day. I was blissfully unaware of yesterday's lunar eclipse, but I'll settle for the ride being on the 13th of the month.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2019)

Arranged to go up to Beverley and see the parents on Wednesday. So rode up to bag my 9th double metric of the year. Didn't do a 10th coming back, setting off later than normal meant I only had time for 100km to Lincoln. A good job as it was headwind and raining most of the way.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> I stopped the clock outside my house at 9 hours 58 minutes 35 seconds. It's sobering to reflect that I may never be able to do this again.


Chapeau!

I've never done that yet (200k in 10 hr). I came close a couple of years ago on the "Great Escape" a quite flat Audax out to Essex. Unfortunately, while I was on target for much of the way, the finish was in central London, and the last few km put paid to my hopes, and I finished a few minutes over IIRC.


----------



## lane (22 Jul 2019)

Oh well took me nearly ten hours to do a 100 mile - 160km - on Saturday and I was trying to minimise stopped time. My moving average was 20km which isn't too bad for me. Quite a few passed me more than once after a cafe stop while I was going for a quick stop at the co-op. Still had over an hour stopped time - think about one hour twenty minutes.

Anyway a great ride the Suffolk Lanes audax and my longest ride so far this year and extremely enjoyable. Really lovely part of the country. And another one for this challenge.


----------



## Aravis (23 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Chapeau!
> 
> I've never done that yet (200k in 10 hr). I came close a couple of years ago on the "Great Escape" a quite flat Audax out to Essex. Unfortunately, while I was on target for much of the way, the finish was in central London, and the last few km put paid to my hopes, and I finished a few minutes over IIRC.


But it would be well nigh impossible to be stopped for only 7 minutes on a calendar Audax. I'm still feeling like the slowest!


----------



## aferris2 (23 Jul 2019)

Phew, that was a little bit warm! Left the garmin out in the sun on one of the stops and the temperature hit 44. Maximum while on the move was 34 which is probably close to what it really was.
Headed out towards Southend because I've never ridden down there before and it was a good chance to get some new VeloViewer squares. Traffic was completely stationary on the road into Raleigh and I scared the living daylights out of one driver on his phone. I think it ended up in the passenger footwell in his panic to put it down.
Anyway, just one more ride to do, but I think I will wait for the temperature to go down a bit first.


----------



## Fiona R (29 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> But it would be well nigh impossible to be stopped for only 7 minutes on a calendar Audax. I'm still feeling like the slowest!


Speed does not matter, as long as you're within audaxtime if that matters to you, then all is good.

I say that and get all antsy about being the slowest!

Although this challenge isn't monthly i feel like yelling "I'm in" well I am for July RRtY and imperial and lunatic ride number 9.

I had my biggest mileage month ever in June, and smallest ever (since I started in June 2015) in July. Other (nice) commitments this month meant having to leave my 200 until this weekend. a good friend invited (more like I gatecrashed) me to join him on his DIY 200 to a totally new area for me, an out and back to the New Forest. I haven't ridden my bike more than 22km in 4 weeks,but that last weekend of June I rode over 400km. Managed it very easily, but talk about full value. It was a gastronomic day out, coffee and cake at Boyton (Ginny's Cafe is wonderful) a thai sit down lunch at Brockenhurst half way and then tea and cake at 150km in Salisbury. I like full value, good scenery, great company and plenty to eat day's out on my bike!

Glad the mental stress of the "one I had to leave until late in the month" is over.

After a 50km recovery ride on Sunday (for half metric challenge) my only moral stress now is a separate 100km for metric century challenge tomorrow or Weds. tomorrow is thunderstorms. I know technically I can double/triple count my 200 for 100, imperial and lunacy but I set out that the 200 could only count as imperial and lunacy as back up each month.


----------



## bluenotebob (31 Jul 2019)

I missed out on most of the second half of July – I lost 11 days with ‘probable tendonitis’ (according to the doctor) then I started cycling again last weekend, then lost two more days with a calf muscle problem. I sorted out a couple of ‘technicals’ at the LBS this morning – took the bike for a quick spin before lunch. She was happy and I felt good – so I went for a much longer ride this afternoon.

I’m looking forward to an injury-free August !


----------



## aferris2 (2 Aug 2019)

13th ride done so the challenge is complete. Or is it? It's very tempting to say that's it, but there's still almost 6 months left in the year to push things a bit further. Legs say stop right now but that's because they have just done 35 miles into a headwind. That's the problem when the wind is blowing from the north and you're starting from the north Norfolk coast. Ride into Gear Yarmouth was great with the wind behind me. Returned a bit more inland hoping for some shelter but very little to be found.


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Aug 2019)

Congratulations 

May I query the 'still almost 6 months left in the year' assertion though? I'll give you 'almsot 5' !


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Congratulations
> 
> May I query the 'still almost 6 months left in the year' assertion though? I'll give you 'almsot 5' !


I was going to point that out ... Obviously a "_That glass is nearly full_" kind of person! 

(I'm the kind of person who sees a glass with one molecule of water missing as being nearly empty... )


----------



## aferris2 (3 Aug 2019)

Well it is nearly six, but 5 would be even closer. That gives me even less time to change the target.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2019)

10th one bagged today, again the original route was 114 miles, but late changes and tweaks meant I only had to find another 4 or 5 miles to get it up to the 200km, so I did


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2019)

lazybloke said:


> 12 rides done, so should achieve my modest lunacy target of 50km in the next week or so, and then think about stretching that distance during the remainder of the year.
> 
> View attachment 478519


Given that your shortest ride so far is 51 km, you only have to make sure your final qualifier is at least that distance to have stretched your distance by 2%!


----------



## lazybloke (4 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Given that your shortest ride so far is 51 km, you only have to make sure your final qualifier is at least that distance to have stretched your distance by 2%!


Family holidays get in the way of cycling this month, so the 13th ride won't be dramatic. But by end of the year, i hope my 13 longest rides will be a bir further.


----------



## aferris2 (4 Aug 2019)

Accidentally did another ride today. Got to the half way point (which should have been 26 miles) to find the Garmin showing 31 so my intended 50 mile ride got a bit extended. Got back to camp with about 105km on the clock. I'll post the details once Strava recovers from the overload today. Seems there must be another ride going on somewhere.


----------



## lane (4 Aug 2019)

Good ride on Friday when I had a day off work. Had to go to the opticians in the morning so didn't get out until after midday. Still managed a 120km ride and didn't get home until 8pm. Went out through Nottingham West to East and then along some new roads which was interesting until I got to one of my favorite stops at 70km just before they closed - Naturescape at Langer shown in the photo below. I was struggling a bit for the first hour or so then got into a nice rhythm and the rest of the ride came easily. It was a lovely afternoon / evening for a ride. 

I have 11 rides now so only two more to do to reach my 80km target. However I think I will aim for 100km now which means I will need to do another five.


----------



## steverob (5 Aug 2019)

Well I passed up an opportunity to get another Lunacy ride done. Was doing the RideLondon 46 yesterday, and with the extra miles from my hotel to the start and from the finish to get my train home, I was already over 53 miles done. My legs still felt reasonable, so I thought that if I got off the train 3 stops early, I could easily do a 12 mile ride home to make it up to my 65 target.

Trouble is, when I reached the station, it was almost an hour wait for trains along my route and even those were short-formed, meaning it might be a struggle to get my bike on (they cannibalise my local service for carriages when there's a match on at Wembley). Plus while my legs were saying go, the weight of my luggage on my back had started to take its toll just on the 3 miles from the finish to the station and I didn't fancy doing any more with that load weighing me down.

Called my wife and asked her if she could drive to a station that, while it's not on our line, it is somewhat close and had plenty of trains going in that direction. Initially my plan was with the intention of just dropping off my bags in her car and then cycling back home (that would have been 9 miles direct, but I could have extended that), but by the time I got to that station, having spent 40 minutes sitting comfortably on the train, I could no longer be arsed and decided to pop the bike on the roof rack after all.

I'm sure that decision will come back and bite me when I'm trying to get 3 qualifying rides done in the last two weeks of December!


----------



## Aravis (8 Aug 2019)

The steady path to total lunacy continues. On Sunday I met all August's targets by riding the Barnt Green Bash 100km Audax, plus ECEing from Gloucester to make it 200.

I'd never tried an ECE before. In fact I hadn't made it to the start of an Audax for almost 3 years. I did my best to time it right, but still arrived at Honeybourne village hall almost 20 minutes early, more than enough time to identify my card and pick it up from the table. But I did think of one useful thing to do while waiting, and the 30-odd starters were called to order promptly for the start. Soon all the others were disappearing up the road, and apart from one late starter who shot past a few miles later, I was riding alone. Just like one of my usual rides.

At the first info brain teaser I found I'd left my pens on my kitchen table, so I took a photograph in case I should have difficulty remembering the answer later:






How far to Stratford? 

The bridge in the background is Wootton Wawen aqueduct, on the Stratford-upon-Avon Canal.

The way onwards to the half-way control was the hilliest part, including some roads I've done before and one particularly alarming descent. The approach to Barnt Green runs alongside a large reservoir which looks attractive on a map but trees prevent any clear views. At the control it was good to exchange words with some fellow riders, my twin Garmin setup and battle-scarred Brooks proving to be of some interest.

Soon after restarting I was caught by an unruly peleton of about a dozen riders, including a tandem which was very slow uphill but shot past everyone in alarming fashion on the descents. My progress was a little steadier than the group's, so we ended up passing each other a few times before they finally disappeared for good. I don't think I spoke to a single one of them. They must think me terribly antisocial.

Most of the return was into a significant headwind. It didn't seem like much fun at the time, especially when setting out on the return ECE leg which I really didn't feel I wanted to do. We've all been there, haven't we? How long is it before we can't wait to be out there again?

My rather pretty butterfly-barred tourer, which I bought secondhand but practically unused 2½ years ago, has been gathering dust ever since. I think it's time to give it a proper try. After grimly battling the wind for so long on Sunday I ended with aches around both collarbones, and I think for me the days of the drops may be coming to an end. I have tested the butterflies and I know they're comfortable, but it'll be a huge culture shock.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2019)

For everyone else (like me!) who didn't/doesn't know what ECE stands for - it is _*E*xtended *C*alendar *E*vent_!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2019)

11th one bagged. 179km to Lincoln with the wind. Got off the train two stops early on the way back to get another 25km to tip over the 200km


----------



## Fiona R (19 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> For everyone else (like me!) who didn't/doesn't know what ECE stands for - it is _*E*xtended *C*alendar *E*vent_!


a year ago I was still struggling with audax accroyms and I am now guilty as charged, regularly sorting out mandatory DIY 200s or ECEing a 100 in audax time, All because of my RRtY attempt and hoping for a Randonneur 1000 and perhaps even an SR next year it's not all about the ride, mostly the acronyms. I'm sure it's a secret society whose code you have to crack to enter the murky depths of Info Controls, audax hotels and brevet cards.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2019)

Just updated the logging thread, realised I'd missed a ride off the last update. Once I get to 13 I will rank by distance


----------



## lane (26 Aug 2019)

12th ride completed with a 210km DIY Audax to my parents house. It was a simple out and back from Derby to near Sleaford. I have only once done the distance previously and that was in 2012. It was a nice day for a ride but a little too warm for me in the hour or so before I got to my parents for lunch. I had a longer stop than normal which meant the final couple of hours or so of the ride were in the nice cool evening getting back home around 9.45pm. It was a busy day for the farmers as well with every other field seemingly being harvested and me having to dodge fast moving tractors on the small roads.


----------



## Fiona R (27 Aug 2019)

I've never done it before, but logged a mini bank holiday camping tour as one ride on strava, so 325km  Was over 3.25 days so really just 50km and 100km rides to extract for those challenges. I've not logged as lunatic obvs, but it was lunatically hot, and we were carrying full camping kit and it wasn't unethically flat @Donger


----------



## Fiona R (1 Sep 2019)

I have sinned again, and wasn't lunatic again yesterday. Husband nearly sent me out to do another 10km when I got back, he was asleep on sofa after golf 

All challenges done this month (August) but my cousin invited me to do Wye Valley Sportive, I've only ever done 3 sportives before, so very interesting anthropologically speaking. Very expensive too! Had a lovely day out, and made myself ride 40km ew (or ECE if it had been a DIY audax which it couldn't be as part of another event) to Chepstow start. 6am I needed to start riding, and unlike nearly all other cyclists I know I do not relish mornings. It was actually 6.15 when I left, so had to crank it up to get to Chepstow by 8 for rendez vous with cousin and friend. Excellent day out, pretty hilly 110km with 1500m climbing. Heavens opened for half an hour up the Wye Valley, unlike the last two times I've been up there dying from heat exhaustion! Dried up sun came out and wind picked up. By the time I rode home the wind was quite feisty over the bridge. Couldn't be bovvered to do another 10km, slapped wrists. 190km 2400m All I do is chat about lunatic rides I haven't done 

Here we go again, September!!


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Sep 2019)

Still three to go then. I suspect that that missing 10km will seem well worth it when you're doing the 13th 200km in November or whenever ... That said, an 0615 start is pretty much the middle of the night, so I entirely empathise with not wanting to add a bit of riding into a feisty wind at the end of that.


----------



## Fiona R (1 Sep 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Still three to go then. I suspect that that missing 10km will seem well worth it when you're doing the 13th 200km in November or whenever ... That said, an 0615 start is pretty much the middle of the night, so I entirely empathise with not wanting to add a bit of riding into a feisty wind at the end of that.


4 to go for my real target... was proud I managed the early start, practicing for when that is necessary for ECEing


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Sep 2019)

Ahhh..... yes, you're doing an RRTY aren't you, so in fact the Lunacy is done by definition if you complete that. I wasn't thinking!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2019)

I rode Lunacy Challenge ride number 10 yesterday. It was almost a rerun of my Cheshire forum ride from July, but we changed the start of the route slightly. 

The main reason for riding out there again so soon was to give @skudupnorth the chance to do the ride as he had been forced to miss the July one, but it is also a nice route to tackle on my singlespeed bike - the (generally) gently rolling terrain becomes much more challenging when limited to a 72 inch gear, but not _stupidly _challenging.

We have a favourite cafe (at the Venetian Marina on the Shropshire Union canal) which is our usual mid-ride stop. It is a nice place but it does limit our choice of routes when starting from Walkden in Salford. (Walkden has been chosen because it accessible by a cheap direct train from Todmorden and Littleborough, but is close enough that 3/4 of each century ride will be done in Cheshire and only 1/4 in getting there and back.) I think we will do the July ride to the marina most years, but will probably make a regular feature of a second Cheshire ride with a stop elsewhere, to allow much more flexibility in picking routes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2019)

No 12 done today in the company of @13 rider. Was a bit blustery, especially heading west.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Sep 2019)

I managed no.12 today too - three rides in all. A very enjoyable 22km before lunch, set out to do a much longer ride in the afternoon - realised after 15 minutes that I'd forgotten my lunettes so went home for them (another 8km). Started out again heading W rather than E and ended up doing a 68km loop that went past @lane 's favourite campsite in Helléan, then south of Ploërmel to pick up the Voie Verte and back north on that.

August was a month to forget on the bike. I only managed a miserable 765km - lost four days to bad weather, another four to a bike problem. I'm getting a new bike next week - a faster bike hopefully - so if September and October stay mild, I'm hopeful of putting some good distances in and relegating a few of my rides.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> I'd forgotten my lunettes...


Is that French for 'sunglasses'?


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Is that French for 'sunglasses'?



Yes - sorry, I thought that term for cycling glasses had become widely known through TdF commentaries. Mine are actually plastic protective glasses - equally good when I'm chainsawing or strimming. They're really efficient at keeping insects and debris (from combine harvesters, for example) away from my eyes and the tops of my cheeks when I'm cycling.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> Yes - sorry, I thought that term for cycling glasses had become widely known through TdF commentaries. Mine are actually plastic protective glasses - equally good when I'm chainsawing or strimming. They're really efficient at keeping insects and debris (from combine harvesters, for example) away from my eyes and the tops of my cheeks when I'm cycling.


I know a lot of French terms - 'bidon', 'musette', 'rouleur', 'peloton' (of course!) etc. but lunettes - that's one that I _hadn't_ heard before!


----------



## lane (1 Sep 2019)

August was a month to forget on the bike. I only managed a miserable 765km - lost four days to bad weather, another four to a bike problem. I'm getting a new bike next week - a faster bike hopefully - so if September and October stay mild, I'm hopeful of putting some good distances in and relegating a few of my rides.[/QUOTE]

765 km would be my best month of the year!


----------



## lane (2 Sep 2019)

Well that is my challenge complete at the 80km I set myself. I went out expecting 100+km and came back with 84km and feeling a bit shattered. Think I have a bit of a cold which is probably the reason why. I was hoping to get to 100km in the challenge but with 4 rides still below that figure I am less confident now. It may be that I save the 100km as a challenge for next year. 

When I signed up for the challenge at 80km it seemed rather daunting and I wasn't sure I would complete it by any means so I am satisfied that I have.

This has been a great challenge and without doubt been the reason that I have been able to complete some longer rides this year including my second ever 200km ride. The encouragement on the thread is great also so thanks everyone and good luck for those who still have the challenge to finish off this year.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2019)

lane said:


> Well that is my challenge complete at the 80km I set myself. I went out expecting 100+km and came back with 84km and feeling a bit shattered. Think I have a bit of a cold which is probably the reason why. I was hoping to get to 100km in the challenge but with 4 rides still below that figure I am less confident now. It may be that I save the 100km as a challenge for next year.
> 
> When I signed up for the challenge at 80km it seemed rather daunting and I wasn't sure I would complete it by any means so I am satisfied that I have.


Well done! Yes, it sounds like 100 km would be a good target for you next year.

I think I have pitched my target about right (161 km - the metric equivalent of an imperial century). I have done 10/13 so far and should do another qualifying ride on the 7th September. The last 2 will take some effort to squeeze in while there are still plenty of daylight hours and the weather is holding up.

I knew that I wasn't really fit enough to do what @Sea of vapours did, which was to set a fairly high target distance (in his case 150 km) but still ride extremely hilly routes. I am saving my hilliest routes for metric centuries and treating myself to less challenging ones at my 161 km target distance. The challenge rides still aren't _completely _flat - even the flattest ones have close to 1,000 m of climbing - but they are not as hilly as usual. My normal routes would have 3,000+ m of climbing if I extended them to my target distance. 

When I am not riding a completely 'flattish' route, I often choose one which is hilly in the first half and then gets easier towards the end. That way I can get my hill 'fix' without getting exhausted and having to ride home at midnight! 

Unless I get a lot fitter, I will be sticking to 161 km for my target distance next year.

I am pleased with the way that the challenge has been taken up and it hasn't interfered with the other established challenges. Let's try and get even more riders to tackle it in 2020.


----------



## lane (2 Sep 2019)

I don't think any of my rides for this challenge would count as particularly hilly! I was thinking that as the weather deteriorates and I move back to 50km rides for the monthly challenge that I would try to tackle more hilly routes as a bit of training on hills - that and my current programme of weight loss might improve my hill climbing. At the moment I do rather tend to avoid the hills.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2019)

lane said:


> I don't think any of my rides for this challenge would count as particularly hilly! I was thinking that as the weather deteriorates and I move back to 50km rides for the monthly challenge that I would try to tackle more hilly routes as a bit of training on hills - that and my current programme of weight loss might improve my hill climbing. At the moment I do rather tend to avoid the hills.


Yes, weight makes a _BIG _difference on the hills!

I am at least 25 kgs (4 stone) below my maximum weight and find hills _MUCH _easier now. I am, however, 10 kgs (about 1.5 stone) above the weight that I was a few years ago so I don't find hills quite as easy as I did then. I didn't really feel comfortable at that weight though and looked gaunt so I don't want to go quite that low again. I will lose 6-7 kgs (about 1 stone) and that will be a good compromise weight for me.

Modern bikes tend to have quite low gears available for hills, but if yours are not low enough then fixing that is a way of making hills more bearable. My best bike was way overgeared for me so I put a triple chainset on, plus a bigger cassette, giving me a 31% reduction in my lowest gear. That for me is often the difference between riding up a very steep hill and having to walk!


----------



## Fiona R (3 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No 12 done today in the company of @13 rider. Was a bit blustery, especially heading west.





bluenotebob said:


> I managed no.12 today too - three rides in all. A very enjoyable 22km before lunch, set out to do a much longer ride in the afternoon - realised after 15 minutes that I'd forgotten my lunettes so went home for them (another 8km). Started out again heading W rather than E and ended up doing a 68km loop that went past @lane 's favourite campsite in Helléan, then south of Ploërmel to pick up the Voie Verte and back north on that.
> 
> August was a month to forget on the bike. I only managed a miserable 765km - lost four days to bad weather, another four to a bike problem. I'm getting a new bike next week - a faster bike hopefully - so if September and October stay mild, I'm hopeful of putting some good distances in and relegating a few of my rides.



Chapeaux to you both! All done and dusted in 2/3 of the year. As for "only" 765km in a month 

Now for stretching?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Chapeaux to you both! All done and dusted in 2/3 of the year. As for "only" 765km in a month
> 
> Now for stretching?


The target is _*13*_ qualifying rides...!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Sep 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Chapeaux to you both! All done and dusted in 2/3 of the year. As for "only" 765km in a month
> 
> Now for stretching?


Don’t we have to do 13?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Don’t we have to do 13?


_And_ keep up with everyone's posts...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> _And_ keep up with everyone's posts...


----------



## Fiona R (3 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> The target is _*13*_ qualifying rides...!


...and if I was standing at the back was I supposed to listen as well?


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Sep 2019)

I've just done my 13th ride - a little more info about it in the HMCAM thread (including a photo of my new bike)

I reckon I've got until the end of October to do a few more distance rides and relegate some of my shorter ones. And then I'll start thinking about setting myself a more challenging target for 2020.

I passed 6000km for the year last week and bought a cake to celebrate - photo of the cake below - it was shared with neighbours and it disappeared very quickly. I hope to get to 7000km before the end of October, with just an outside chance of reaching 8000km by Christmas .. I guess that will be another of my targets for next year. 8000km and eight Black Forest gateaux...


----------



## lazybloke (16 Sep 2019)

Haven't updated the main thread yet, but did another qualifying ride this weekend.
Have already achieved my 13 x 50 km but am now just 3 rides from achieving 13 x 60 km. The calendar is looking very busy so it could be November or later, that's really pushing my luck with weather/temperature. Plus I've been getting complaints from management about how much time I'm on the bike!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Sep 2019)

13th one done today, a road closure pushed 4 miles onto my original route to take it to 113 miles, a 4 mile ride back from the station only left me 7 miles short of hitting 200km for the day, so as soon as I got back home I went back out to the shops and did another 9 miles to take me to 204km for the day


----------



## Fiona R (18 Sep 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> I've just done my 13th ride - a little more info about it in the HMCAM thread (including a photo of my new bike)
> 
> I reckon I've got until the end of October to do a few more distance rides and relegate some of my shorter ones. And then I'll start thinking about setting myself a more challenging target for 2020.
> 
> ...



I'm liking this idea, pick a cake we can treat ourselves with every 1000km too?! I never lose weight as it is! I've never done 8000km in a year and I am about to pass that this month, was my overall target for year so well chuffed. 

Brilliant achievement, and it just shows how effective this challenge is.


----------



## Fiona R (18 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 13th one done today, a road closure pushed 4 miles onto my original route to take it to 113 miles, a 4 mile ride back from the station only left me 7 miles short of hitting 200km for the day, so as soon as I got back home I went back out to the shops and did another 9 miles to take me to 204km for the day


Very well done, you beat me! Grrr Not that it's a competition or anything


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2019)

As the nights are drawing in and the temperatures are starting to drop, I remember why I suggested this challenge! I am still 2 rides short and am feeling the time pressure building up.

I lost several rides in the first part of the year due to suffering a couple of prolonged heavy colds. Without the illnesses, I think that I would have been finished by now.

I hope to get one of the rides done in the next week, and then it will be a case of getting the final one done ASAP in October. 100 km suits me as my maximum ride length from early October to early March so I just want to chalk up these final 2 rides and then ease off.

I can't see me upping my distance next year. What I WILL try to do is to 'recycle' fewer of my Lunacy rides in the sister Metric Century a Month challenge. Ideally, I would do 13 161+ km Lunacy rides PLUS 12 100+ km MCaM rides.

I would also like to try to do some faster rides. Not super-fast, just at a brisker pace than I normally manage - say 6 hours overall for a hilly 100 km ride and 8 hours for an undulating 161 km ride.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2019)

I did ride #12 yesterday.

I wanted to take advantage of lovely sunny conditions which had been forecast several days in advance. I did get the all-day sunshine. I also got an all-day blustery wind! My route was a meandering figure-of-eight so I would be getting a great tailwind for a few minutes, make a couple of turns, and then hit a wall of wind. It made for a very tiring day, even though my route was '_undulating_' rather than '_hilly_'.

It was one of my rides from Rose Grove station on the fringes of Burnley. It is only a 20 minute rail journey from Todmorden and it saves 10 miles each way on the lumpy and often busy A646.

I got a puncture early in the ride. I was just starting to fix it when a very friendly dog walker wandered over and asked if I needed any help. I _didn't_, but we got into a long chat which actually delayed the repair by over 30 minutes! Eventually, he realised that he was stopping me getting on so he took his dogs home, but not before telling me where he lived in case I needed any of his spare tubes... Nice man!

That delay became very significant at the end of the ride...

I cycled past a field teeming with (metal) detectorists! It was a big field, and I don't mean just 5 or 6 people - there were scores of them. I have no idea what was going on, whether it was some sort of competition, or whether someone found something exciting in the field and word had got around?

Despite the windy conditions I was making reasonable progress so I thought about putting a big effort in to get back to Rose Grove in time for the 17:34 train home. There is only one train an hour and I didn't want to risk just missing the train because I would then be faced with (say) a 50 minute wait for the next one, a 20 minute train journey, and then another 5 minutes back to my house; I can do it in under an hour on the bike...

I decided to aim for the 18:34 train instead, so I slowed down for a relaxed ride back over the climbs of Longridge Fell, from Whalley up the Old Roman Rd, and then the final long drag up Padiham Greenway.

I eventually got back to Rose Grove feeling spent, the windy conditions had used up what energy I had for the day. The station at Rose Grove is just a platform passing below the road above. No lift, no escalator, just a flight of stairs - _*NOT *_disabled, families with kids in buggies, OR tired cyclist-friendly! I staggered down to the platform at 18:15, and was preparing to have a rest and make a few phone calls while waiting for my train when the platform P.A. speaker crackled into life - "_Northern regret that the 18:34 train to Wigan via Todmorden [etc.] has been cancelled due to unavailability of a driver. The next train due is the 19:34..._"

Aaaaargh!

"_... which is delayed by at least 15 minutes!_"

Oh, FFS!!!! 

So, wait 20 minutes for a train which wasn't coming, 60 minutes more for the next one, at least 15 minutes more because it was late, then 20 minutes on the train and 5 minutes back from the station to home. A minimum of 2 hours hanging about, or 1 hour on the bike. I chose life...

I really did *NOT *enjoy having to lug my bike back up those damn stairs. Nor did I enjoy the drag up Rossendale road leading to the stiff climb up to the Manchester Rd lights. More ups and downs until I got to Holme Chapel. One last drag took me to the summit in Cliviger Gorge, and then I was ok - a nice 6 km downhill to Todmorden.

One more to go!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2019)

Oh, the point of the time wasted on the puncture repair was that if I had fixed it in a more typical 15-20 minutes then I wouldn't have slowed down and would have got back to the station in time for the 17:34, which I assume _DID_ run!

PS Another lumpier-than-expected '_flattish_' route - 1,800 m (~5,900 ft) in total.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2019)

I have just been on the Northern rail website to claim compensation for my non-running train. I filled in the blurb and await the payment. I'm not sure if it will be a full refund.

What inspires confidence in the company is that afterwards they suggested that I register with them so as I can complete my future compensation claims more quickly!


----------



## Fiona R (22 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I did ride #12 yesterday.
> 
> I wanted to take advantage of lovely sunny conditions which had been forecast several days in advance. I did get the all-day sunshine. I also got an all-day blustery wind! My route was a meandering figure-of-eight so I would be getting a great tailwind for a few minutes, make a couple of turns, and then hit a wall of wind. It made for a very tiring day, even though my route was '_undulating_' rather than '_hilly_'.
> 
> ...


Lunacy is all about the stories you have to tell, the more extreme the tale the more memorable it is! very well done on 12. You only HAVE to do 1 more


----------



## Fiona R (22 Sep 2019)

Posted in Imperial Chat sorry for repost. Feel this is my real challenge home, my favourite one. My 11th 200km done.

Another excellent GWR 211km audax yesterday in blazing sunshine and a stiff Easterly means September is in the bag, Plains Trains and no more Automobiles from Warmley on the Bristol/Bath Railway path to Blunsdon/Swindon then Stonehenge then Radstock and back to Warmley. I pushed myself and rode from home so it was my longest ride ever by 15km at 254km although not lumpiest ever it was a not too unethically flat 2440m. The worst bit by far, getting up at 5am and trying to leave by 5.45, ended up leaving at 6am. Then I tried to wing it in Bristol on empty roads (rather than slower known bike routes) and got totally up the spout lost, eventually google mapped myself onto the railway path, and arrived 15 minutes after the start. duh. No time for planned coffee. Luckily I still got my brevet card as organiser dashed off to chase the bunch. downed a banana and off I go into the headwind on my own. At 70+km the latte and sausage sandwich were very welcome at The Whistlestop Cafe. still a few stragglers here so some sign of the around 90 that supposedly started. Rode with a couple of friends for a bit south through Wootton Basett and onto Avebury, which is far nicer than Stonehenge. I carried on making sure to keep eating and drinking as 80+km to next control.

Really hot and the wind a side/headwind so a lot easier. I was trying to keep my pace up, trying not to lose face. Came across a PO and a handfull of audaxers propping up the bin outside, so I joined them with a cold drink and ate a roll I had packed. Eeking water out on this section. On down to Woodhenge which was new to me, but I failed miserably at photos. then headed east to Stonehenge on the gravel public access track that doesn't require payment. I didn't realise yesterday that the high number of trailers/tents/camper vans of varying age and durability were obviously there for Equinox! Every single group/family cheerily waved and helloed in response to my greeting, they had already had 85 others go past! Past the old relics (stones not hippie vans!) and back onto the main road and a busy section west. This was my first 200km audax 2 years ago and there was a stinker of a westerly that day, this time a tailwind. The rolling lumps were still quite sapping and I was relieved to turn off onto the lanes and the fabulous Ginnys Cafe at Boyton. Highly recommended. The owner is the best, she remembered me from other audax visits when I am always knackered as a long way from home. Fabulous tea and ice cream today, still munching on my almond butter and marmite rolls too. I was at about 75% of official audax now and finally less than 100km to home, 14.30. So hot, I washed my face applied more factor 50, and off I went rolling all the way to Cranmore and then north to Radstock. The hills into Radstock, out of Radstock and into Radford are all known and sapping but thankfully beginning to cool off now. I even overtook a bunch so I'm not going to be Lanterne Rouge as at least 6 behind me. Result.

A main road downhill blast into Keynsham for a fair few kilometres and the last drag up to Warmley, where I hit the wall last time as I'd not eaten at 20km to go, No rookie food errors today. Back to the arrivée at the Holybush pub at 18.45, there were (majority of) the other 80 I hadn't seen riding! Getting dusky so I filled my bottles and headed back to Bristol on a very scary and slow ride on the Railway Path with pedestrians all in dark clothes with dogs and majority of bikes had no lights on. Then I got in a snarl trying to negotiate the station roadworks and walked a lot and finally got home after 20.00 14 hours out, not too bad overall speed at 21.5kmh but speed really wrecked (about 1kmph I reckon) by the to fro shenanigans in Bristol. It wasn't easy but pretty pleased given the bad start and then pushing myself.

I'm still learning so much about longer rides, I had thought about extending this one to 300km earlier this month, but I abandoned that idea to keep for next year when daylight is longer.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Lunacy is all about the stories you have to tell, the more extreme the tale the more memorable it is! very well done on 12. You only HAVE to do 1 more


Unless we have freakishly good autumn weather then all I WILL be doing is one more this year!


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Sep 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I'm still learning so much about longer rides



If you say so, but it seems to me you know plenty about longer rides already.


----------



## Fiona R (23 Sep 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> If you say so, but it seems to me you know plenty about longer rides already.


Getting better, but still a lot to learn. Especially nutrition that is quite different for women to men. Trial and error.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Sep 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Especially nutrition that is quite different for women to men. Trial and error.



An interesting point that had never occurred to me.

My definition of a long ride is quite different to yours, but I'm increasingly put off pushing it too far by feeling a bit gummy for a day or two afterwards.

When I volunteered at London Edinburgh London, I was told the riders that really thrash it take weeks to fully recover.


----------



## steverob (25 Sep 2019)

I'm probably out.

Yes, there's still a theoretical possibility I could do my remaining six rides between now and December 31st, but due to a bad ankle injury (amongst some other issues) I haven't even been on my bike in the last seven weeks and haven't done a Lunacy length ride for another ten weeks on top of that, so I think it will take me a good month or so to even get up to the levels I'd need just to get one more entry in, giving me just two (very dark and cold) months to do the remaining five.

I'm hoping to be able to do a 50km this weekend (that alone would be my first in eight weeks) to keep my entry going in the Half Century Challenge, but I'm not even confident about that right now.

I could cheat and reduce my target - if I'd set myself 50 miles at the outset, I'd already be complete (have done 14 rides), or if I went for 85km, I'm currently at 10 rides with 3 to go - but I'm not sure that's within the spirit of the challenge.


----------



## Fiona R (25 Sep 2019)

steverob said:


> I'm probably out.
> 
> Yes, there's still a theoretical possibility I could do my remaining six rides between now and December 31st, but due to a bad ankle injury (amongst some other issues) I haven't even been on my bike in the last seven weeks and haven't done a Lunacy length ride for another ten weeks on top of that, so I think it will take me a good month or so to even get up to the levels I'd need just to get one more entry in, giving me just two (very dark and cold) months to do the remaining five.
> 
> ...


That is really rotten, I hope you carry on improving. Keeping up the 50km challenge would be a very fine achievement indeed given everything that's happened. Good luck for that, take it steady.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Sep 2019)

steverob said:


> I'm probably out.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that :-\ I echo what Cranky Knee Girl says above. It certainly doesn't sound worth pushing anything to complete the Lunacy this year. The upside is that you have no need to pick a new distance next year :-)


----------



## Fiona R (25 Sep 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Sorry to hear that :-\ I echo what Cranky Knee Girl says above. It certainly doesn't sound worth pushing anything to complete the Lunacy this year. The upside is that you have no need to pick a new distance next year :-)


Ooh look at your red hot chilli pepper in your signature, at least that is what it looks like to me!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2019)

@steverob - rotten luck... Let it heal and rejoin us next year!



Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Ooh look at your red hot chilli pepper in your signature, at least that is what it looks like to me!


Oi - that is my carefully crafted red crescent moon!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I have just been on the Northern rail website to claim compensation for my non-running train. I filled in the blurb and await the payment. I'm not sure if it will be a full refund.
> 
> What inspires confidence in the company is that afterwards they suggested that I register with them so as I can complete my future compensation claims more quickly!


They have refunded half my return fare - i.e. £2.70 of the £5.40. I could argue for more but can't be bothered to! 

Now that I have got over the fatigue, I'm quite happy to have done the extended ride.


----------



## steverob (27 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I have just been on the Northern rail website to claim compensation for my non-running train. I filled in the blurb and await the payment. I'm not sure if it will be a full refund.
> 
> What inspires confidence in the company is that afterwards they suggested that I register with them so as I can complete my future compensation claims more quickly!



Whenever I have to claim a refund on my train travel (usually my commute rather than leisure admittedly), I have to make sure I do it from my work PC, mainly because all the fields I need to type in now auto-fill in my browser, so I can complete my claim within 20 seconds rather than having to fill everything in manually and look up things like my season ticket number. I even have my photocopy of my season ticket saved as a JPEG on my work PC, so I can just attach it to my claim straightaway.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2019)

It's a bit sad that they seem to expect these problems!

I have seen multiple cancellations recently due to the unavailability of train drivers.


----------



## Bazzer (28 Sep 2019)

I'm steadily approaching the target, but life has forced the last couple of rides to be evening rides, with finishes around 10pm. So the opportunity to ride on a Saturday morning was gratefully taken. It was just a pity the weather gods didn't see it that way!
For the first 50k or so, there was the occasional light shower. Certainly nothing significant with the route chosen limited the time riding directly into the wind. Then I rode into a monsoon. I sheltered under a pub's eaves for 10 minutes while the downpour continued and when I could finally emerge, flooded roads were the order for the rest of the journey.
Not content with having soaked me once, the weather gods decided I really wasn't wet enough and for last 3 miles where shelter is largely limited to head height hedges, they gave me another cloudburst.


----------



## Fiona R (29 Sep 2019)

Yesterday was lunacy. Borders and Castles 200km audax. A bit of an iffy forecast but the really bad weather was dusk onward. We'd be back around then. There was a lot of confusion re the route as nothing arrived in the week, advertised as having a gpx provided it never came. Eventually was mailed a route that turned out to be corrupt. A fair bit of mtb territory and I only had 28s on but disc brakes probs saved me.

Started off OK climbing through the Wye Valley after a 7.30am start at Chepstow Castle, trying to find 8 castles en route today. Weather was not too bad given the very heavy showers and stiff westerly/southerly forecast. First a squirrel leapt into my ride buddy's wheels descending Symonds Yat, somehow he survived with some superb bike handling, but I squeezed my brakes a touch and swerved a touch even though I was not that close behind, reactions, and my back wheel went and somehow I also stayed upright. Then there was a nasty incident with a motorist trying to mow two of us down on a bridge overtaking with a car coming towards us. He expressed his opinion that cyclists should be in the crematorium when challenged by another in the group, passenger had a chair leg in the car apparently and got out with it. I had departed the confrontation by then but heard it all.

Welcome coffee and flapjack in Ross and we were relatively pleased with progress to a new control at Yarpole Community Cafe at the church, highly recommended but only open 10-1 I think, check times. Refreshed we climb up to Croft Castle and on round to Weobley. We kept hitting off road sections although riding a sturdy audax bike they are not gravel bikes, still only got 28s on not 32s These all slowed us down considerably and was quite annoying as we knew bad weather was on it's way, already had a deluge. After refreshment at the pub in Grosmont (another warm welcome and the most enormous pots of tea for 1 ever) we had just 45km left. Boy were they horrendous. steep climbs were known, more corrupt route (if only we had had more time to devise own route if we had known earlier it wasn't a route checked route.)

Coming through Raglan at dusk and the rain storm was coming in. It was dark and lashing down for the climbing up to Devauden The road was a river with white lines obliterated and it made for very extreme and dangerous riding. Eventually we crack the summit and the normal welcome view of the bridge was absent. visibility was minimal. The descent was terrifying, the only consolation was I knew the road was reasonable as I'd ridden it quite fast recently in better weather, the whole road was flowing water. Somehow we made it back in one piece, shaken and stirred but still alive. I didn't even "need" to do that one for RRtY!

One more to go to be a total lunatic, 12 down.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2019)

And the winner of the '_Lunatic of the Year, 2019_' competition is...


----------



## lane (29 Sep 2019)

Well done sounds a hard ride. Poor show with the audax organisation though. Is this something the audax powers that be should look into?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2019)

14th one done, 219km from Leicester to York on 27th Sept to go see the road championships. Might have been a bit wet

Now updated the challenge thread and put them in order


----------



## Fiona R (2 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> And the winner of the '_Lunatic of the Year, 2019_' competition is...


is/are: @Supersuperleeds @ColinJ and @Sea of vapours jointly mad as hatters


----------



## lane (7 Oct 2019)

Well weather looked good on Saturday and I had a bit of free time so set off around 11am to follow a new route I had devised. Route went out from Derby to Swarkstone Bridge and via Hartshorne to Ashby de la Zouch and Packington before turning eastwards and climbing into the Charnwood Forest. I was planning to stop for some food at the new Cafe at Beacon Hill Country Park at 60km but with the climbing and some other delays it was about 2.30pm by the time I reached the cafe by which time I was distinctly hungry. Anyway had a nice pastie and some fruit cake and felt lots better. Then it was downhill to Barrow upon Soar and a flat ride with tail wind thereafter until I got home having completed 98km. Also had a short stop at Sawley Marina about 10km from home to buy a drink from the shop.

My main objective devising the route was to ride something a bit hillier than my normal quite flat rides. There was 860m of climbing which although not a lot for many of you is more than I normally do. However the real bonus was that this turned out to be a cracking route scenery wise, with lots of small lanes, little villages and lovely views. Definitely one to repeat. 

Got home around 5pm with about 5.5 hours of moving time and another 1 hour stopped.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Oct 2019)

15th one done. Currently sat on the train having done 128 miles. Ride home from station will take the day over 130 miles. Too knackered to convert that into km but it should be circa 210 by the time I get home.


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Oct 2019)

My 14th ride just completed. It looked like the only day this week to get a decent ride in, and despite the wind being stronger than forecast and the occasional shower, it was a good day to be on the bike. I put the bike in the van and drove into Mauron. I cycled all the way down the V3 Voie Verte to Questembert - a tarmac surface and 100% traffic-free trail - and then back again (just under six hours on the bike). If I had a complaint (which seems churlish) it was that in many places the trail was ankle-deep in conkers.. but apart from that, it was a splendid day's cycling. 

My first 100km+ ride this year (I don't know why it has taken me so long this year to do one), I've now passed 7000km for the year, and I've finally managed to 'relegate' a ride in this competition.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2019)

My 2019 cycling mojo is evaporating in step with the diminishing hours of daylight, falling temperatures, increasing amounts of rain and the general feeling that I would like to hibernate! I just want to get the final Lunacy ride under my belt then cut down to a maximum distance of ~100kms for the winter months.

I had intended to do the ride today but realised that I was tired from lack of sleep recently so decided to cut it down to a metric century for the sister challenge. In the end, I was so tired that I slept through my alarm and woke up too late to ride 100 kms in daylight unless I chose a flat, busy, and boring route. I did some bike fettling instead... At least I now have my turbo trainer bike ready for coming indoor winter exercise.

Let's hope that we get a mild, dry, sunny and wind-free day next week so I can complete my Lunacy challenge in comfort!


----------



## IBarrett (15 Oct 2019)

lane said:


> Well weather looked good on Saturday and I had a bit of free time so set off around 11am to follow a new route I had devised. Route went out from Derby to Swarkstone Bridge and via Hartshorne to Ashby de la Zouch and Packington before turning eastwards and climbing into the Charnwood Forest. I was planning to stop for some food at the new Cafe at Beacon Hill Country Park at 60km but with the climbing and some other delays it was about 2.30pm by the time I reached the cafe by which time I was distinctly hungry. Anyway had a nice pastie and some fruit cake and felt lots better. Then it was downhill to Barrow upon Soar and a flat ride with tail wind thereafter until I got home having completed 98km. Also had a short stop at Sawley Marina about 10km from home to buy a drink from the shop.
> 
> My main objective devising the route was to ride something a bit hillier than my normal quite flat rides. There was 860m of climbing which although not a lot for many of you is more than I normally do. However the real bonus was that this turned out to be a cracking route scenery wise, with lots of small lanes, little villages and lovely views. Definitely one to repeat.
> 
> Got home around 5pm with about 5.5 hours of moving time and another 1 hour stopped.


Would you mind either sharing your route or if you have one your Strava profile so I can see your ride. My Strava profile is “Ian barrett #VCB#”
I’m out at the mid point of your ride here near Ruddington so your circular ride looks interesting and one I can do from here.


----------



## lane (15 Oct 2019)

@IBarrett I have linked to the ride in the other lunacy thread where we record the rides

Edit here it is

Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/5kWSS8nIO0


----------



## Aravis (17 Oct 2019)

Thirteen 200+ km rides completed and thread updated. Do I wait for my chilli pepper to be awarded, or just copy one from somewhere?

Looking back through my records, the most rides of that length I'd done in a year previously was 9, in 2016, followed by 8 in 1988 and 1990, a pretty positive outcome. If I manage to complete RRtY in the next two months the total will go up to 15. But on the other hand, with a couple of spells of illness I've only ridden on 19 days in total this year, and the stats suggest I've lost about 10% of my capacity. But apart from the time it now usually takes, making wintertime an even bigger challenge, riding 125 miles/200 km still isn't a problem, so I'm not entirely sure where this is leading.

@Cranky Knee Girl, watching you spiralling ever upwards has been wonderful, even though you're making my own decline ever more apparent. I'll forgive you though.


----------



## Fiona R (17 Oct 2019)

Aravis said:


> Thirteen 200+ km rides completed and thread updated. Do I wait for my chilli pepper to be awarded, or just copy one from somewhere?
> 
> Looking back through my records, the most rides of that length I'd done in a year previously was 9, in 2016, followed by 8 in 1988 and 1990, a pretty positive outcome. If I manage to complete RRtY in the next two months the total will go up to 15. But on the other hand, with a couple of spells of illness I've only ridden on 19 days in total this year, and the stats suggest I've lost about 10% of my capacity. But apart from the time it now usually takes, making wintertime an even bigger challenge, riding 125 miles/200 km still isn't a problem, so I'm not entirely sure where this is leading.
> 
> @Cranky Knee Girl, watching you spiralling ever upwards has been wonderful, even though you're making my own decline ever more apparent. I'll forgive you though.


Brilliant you. My DIY on Saturday never got off the ground, too shattered just from spin/gym and work on Friday. was laid low the previous week with a virus. i've not been ill in several years so can't complain, although I am. I feel like I am on borrowed time, with knee, back, eyesiight etc. Got to see where I can get to, see if I can achieve something. I only started cycling 5 years ago so have no glory days.


----------



## Fiona R (20 Oct 2019)

Ooph I'm home, my 13th lunatic ride complete.

I'm glad I left my DIY 200 unridden last Saturday, i feel so much better physically this week and the weather forecast was better. i went out yesterday solo and did the route I did back in February as an "insurance policy" for RRtY. This time the other way round so flat first half out to Clevedon, Weston super Mare (huge motorcycle racing on the beach meant right of way was closed so was relieved to escape) and all the various Somerset seaside resorts to Glastonbury for lunch. I wanted to get round in daylight so carried food and just intended to have one cafe stop. it should have been an easy hour to Cheddar but I got caught behind a herd of cows being moved in the Godney lanes and a record breaking 20 minutes for 2km. it had been quite chilly, and I had mainly missed the cloud bursts but the sun came out for Cheddar Gorge. Relatively quiet, very few cyclists seen all day. Cars OK. I pushed on over the top unusually carrying straight on and descending towards Jack and Jill Hill and Kilmersdon. Nasty kicker at Norton St Phillip and a lovely ride through the Two Tunnels and then the Bristol to Bath path at dusk. Even though I'd been snacking on almond butter and marmite rolls I was feeling quite wobbly, the lovely Warmley Waiting Room Cafe were packing up after 5 but kindly let me use the tardis (in which is the WC) and sold me a flapjack and a nice cold can of San Pelligrino which I sat on the platform consuming for 20 minutes as they all went home. I then managed to freeze my Garmin by checking I hadn't stopped it and pressed start stop in quick succession. Blinking good job I had phone recording as a back up for my DIY submission. Managed to get through Bristol before total dark and home at 6.30. Without cows, motorbikes and avoiding the Warmley stop I would have just about made my 5.30 goal.

It doesn't seem to get easier or faster!

Interestingly the same route as February, the other way round recorded 5km further but 230m less climbing.

i still have unfinished RRtY business for this year. But I'm a paid up lunatic now


----------



## lane (20 Oct 2019)

Well done @Cranky Knee Girl an impressive list of rides on this challenge.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I feel like I am on borrowed time, with knee, back, eyesiight etc. *Got to see where I can get to, see if I can achieve something.*


I'm sure that it won't be long now...


Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Ooph I'm home, my 13th lunatic ride complete.


Told you so - well done!


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Oct 2019)

Hurrah! @Cranky Knee Girl


----------



## Aravis (25 Oct 2019)

I've made a heatmap of my 13 rides using this link. It was broken for a couple of weeks but happily is back now.







I tried a number of strategies for making it multicoloured, with varying success. 

Another picture I created recently is a graph of my ride-by-ride average moving speed since I began recording with GPS (February 2016). Clearly not every ride is the same, and not all were approached in the same way. There have been equipment changes from time to time which may have had some impact. The lowest point, about two-thirds of the way through, was my three-day tour through France when the wind was particularly unkind. Nevertheless, I think I can discern a trend:






I'll be very pleased if I can complete RRtY in December, not least because I won't have to think about doing it again. A much sounder strategy will be to do the minimum required for ICaM in the cold months, and go all-out lunatic in the spring and autumn. If that leads me towards some of the other Audax achievements which ought to be within my capability, such as _Super Randonneur_, so well and good. And it will almost certainly have a beneficial effect on my average speed. Surely 13mph isn't asking too much?


----------



## bluenotebob (31 Oct 2019)

Today’s ride was a tried and tested 75km loop that I twiddled with to take it over 80km – I guess that’s perfectly reasonable Loony activity. 

It was an enjoyable Halloween ride – no tricks but quite a few treats …the fall colours in the Oust Valley, a clean Voie Verte south of Ploërmel – the council had used their hover/blower machine and the surface was just perfect, letting my new bike really rip on the way home from Josselin – she handles so well: a pleasure to ride, and a large collection of things chocolatey to celebrate nudging over 7500km for the year.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> My 2019 cycling mojo is evaporating in step with the diminishing hours of daylight, falling temperatures, increasing amounts of rain and the general feeling that I would like to hibernate! I just want to get the final Lunacy ride under my belt then cut down to a maximum distance of ~100kms for the winter months.
> 
> I had intended to do the ride today but realised that I was tired from lack of sleep recently so decided to cut it down to a metric century for the sister challenge. In the end, I was so tired that I slept through my alarm and woke up too late to ride 100 kms in daylight unless I chose a flat, busy, and boring route. I did some bike fettling instead... At least I now have my turbo trainer bike ready for coming indoor winter exercise.
> 
> Let's hope that we get a mild, dry, sunny and wind-free day next week so I can complete my Lunacy challenge in comfort!


Aaaargh... I failed to take advantage of several days which would have been ok for a long ride and now I have picked up my 3rd heavy cold of the year! I have been off the bike for over a week and it feels like it will be at least another week before I will be okay to start riding again. 

I won't want to rush straight back into riding 161 kms so it looks like my cunning plan to combine my final 2019 'metric imperial century' Lunacy ride with this month's metric century will have to be shelved. I'll do my November metric century as soon as I feel up to it and then probably combine the December metric century with the Lunacy ride ASAP in December. 

I'm not quick enough to do anything other than a pretty unchallenging 161 kms in 7.5 hours of daylight so I will either have to trudge up and down the local valleys from sunrise to sunset, or set off on a more interesting ride about an hour before sunrise and do my best to get home around sunset.

I "_don't do winter_", but may have to dip into it this year!


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Nov 2019)

Uh oh - so, once you've done it, your first year will be a demonstration, or reminder, of how not to do it and why you created the challenge!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Uh oh - so, once you've done it, your first year will be a demonstration, or reminder, of how not to do it and why you created the challenge!


Exactly! I normally only catch about one minor cold a year. The three this year been unusually severe ones so instead of losing a week or two of long rides it will be closer to two months in total.

But ... I didn't take every opportunity that I had when I felt ok in the summer, so that _was_ my fault...


----------



## Bazzer (15 Nov 2019)

And across the line with 6 weeks before the end of the year. 😅
Now to aim for 16 for the year.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2019)

I am definitely _NOT _going to aim for a longer target distance next year, _OR _to exceed the 13 qualifying rides target. My target will remain 13 rides of 161 km. I will probably try to make one of them a 200 km ride, perhaps my annual Cheshire forum ride.

I will try to keep more of my 2020 Lunacy challenge rides separate from my MetricCaM ones. Ideally, completely separate, but realistically I would be happy with less sharing than this year which looks like ending up with 4 shared rides.

I would also like to have my target achieved by the end of September. 

I'd like to complete some of the less hilly rides in 8 hours or less and the hilly ones in 10 hours or less. Those are not exactly high speeds but they are higher speeds than I have averaged in recent years.


----------



## Aravis (16 Nov 2019)

I'm hoping to add a little _frisson_ to my lunacy challenge next year, as I shall describe. The idea comes from a @Dogtrousers post a while back, which was unfortunately placed in the other thread and peremtorily vaporized. But not entirely forgotten...

My qualifying (200+km) rides this year were on these dates (chronological order):

1 06/01/19
2 12/02/19
3 19/03/19
4 08/04/19
5 13/05/19
6 21/06/19
7 02/07/19
8 13/07/19
9 04/08/19
10 03/09/19
11 19/09/19
12 05/10/19
13 15/10/19
14 04/11/19

15 "Early December"

What I'm hoping to do next year is to maintain 13 rides of least 200km in the previous 12 months on _every day of the year_, along the lines of a tennis or golf ranking. So assuming I'm able to post the 15th ride in December to complete RRtY, the first critical date next year will be March 19th. If I haven't posted a qualifying ride by that date the "rolling lunacy" challenge will have been failed.

So it's not actually that complicated. The dates of qualifying rides in one year set the timetable for the next, and it makes no difference how long the winter close season is.

As I've indicated, this is a personal challenge, but I invite y'all to think about it.


----------



## Bazzer (16 Nov 2019)

Aravis said:


> I'm hoping to add a little _frisson_ to my lunacy challenge next year, as I shall describe. The idea comes from a @Dogtrousers post a while back, which was unfortunately placed in the other thread and peremtorily vaporized. But not entirely forgotten...
> 
> My qualifying (200+km) rides this year were on these dates (chronological order):
> 
> ...


An interesting idea.
To add some variation to routes next year and perhaps making me look more closely at my surroundings, I had been thinking about "collecting" pubs, but that isn't going to work for everyone for a variety of reasons.


----------



## lane (16 Nov 2019)

Aravis said:


> I'm hoping to add a little _frisson_ to my lunacy challenge next year, as I shall describe. The idea comes from a @Dogtrousers post a while back, which was unfortunately placed in the other thread and peremtorily vaporized. But not entirely forgotten...
> 
> My qualifying (200+km) rides this year were on these dates (chronological order):
> 
> ...


Sorry I really don't understand it despite reading the post several times.


----------



## Aravis (16 Nov 2019)

@lane sorry about that. Let me see if I can explain better.

Assuming I get ride 15 done this December, at the end of this year I'll have 15 200+km rides in the previous 12 months.

On January 6th, unless I've ridden another one, this figure will drop to 14, and on February 12th, to 13. The first critical date is March 19th, at which point I'll only have 12 qualifying rides in the previous 365 days unless I've ridden at least one in the year up to that point. By April 8th I'll need to have ridden two, and so it continues through the year, the dates of my rides in 2019 setting the timetable I need to keep to. If I manage it, then on any given day in 2020 I will have ridden at least 13 qualifying rides in the previous 365 days.

I still get the feeling there may be one or two words which I'm trying to grasp but can't quite do so. But I hope this helps!


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Nov 2019)

That's a rather fine idea @Aravis. I may adopt that, though I can see that doing thirteen of my 2019 rides between March 29th and June 22nd might be, in this context, a sub-optimal strategy.


----------



## lane (16 Nov 2019)

Aravis said:


> @lane sorry about that. Let me see if I can explain better.
> 
> Assuming I get ride 15 done this December, at the end of this year I'll have 15 200+km rides in the previous 12 months.
> 
> ...



Thanks I understand now. Interesting idea.


----------



## bluenotebob (16 Nov 2019)

Aravis said:


> I'm hoping to add a little _frisson_ to my lunacy challenge next year



What a splendid idea ! A 'rolling' Lunacy challenge .. I wish you well. 

I shall settle for a more challenging 'target distance' in 2020 - with every intention of smashing it.


----------



## lazybloke (21 Nov 2019)

Seems like my weekend riding halted a couple of months ago. Too much _other stuff _getting the way. Weekends are already getting busy in the run-up to Christmas, so I'm not sure I'll get any more long rides in this year.

Added an extended commute to the tally today; 61.8km. It was my 17th ride over 50km for the year.
Next year's distance will probably be 60 km. CAn't think of much further than that, not until the children are older.


----------



## Fiona R (24 Nov 2019)

Like @Aravis I am still battling away, RRtY has been all consuming and I was so worried about this month as we were on holiday, not cycling, from 1st-17th Leaving one complete weekend and 1 Sat for being a lunatic. A fellow Audax Club Bristol member mentioned he was doing his DIY 200 on Saturday and did anyone want to join him? Weather forecast had deteriorated all week, so one day after getting home from hols I committed, explaining that after a three week break from any riding I would be even slower than normal. the lovely socialble guy said no worries. We live a fair distance apart so I doctored his plan so I could start and finish from home too and planned to rdv in Clevedon after about 40km at 9am for second breakfast.

I made it 10 minutes late after thinking I should be 15 mins early  My ride buddy was 1 minute early. Lovely coffee and cherry almond cake set me up for a trundle along the Strawberry Line and up Burrington Combe. It was a drizzly day and dryish for most of the afternoon but a lot of road debris. The Mendips were swathed in clag. My legs just didn't work and I seriously considered packing up then. Burrington was the hardest ever, and I've been up many times, a very benign longish hill. Made it to the top and over Mendips and a sharp drop down Old Bristol Road to Wells when my disc brakes started playing up. Debris mainly, but with fiddling all day it was a bit disconcerting. All the descents today we inched down.

Plodded over to Evercreech at the half way mark, I had to walk a bit on a steep pull I've never walked before. A stand up quick lunch outside the Co op, we wanted to maximise daylight riding time as i was holding us up. I just needed to get food and drink in, but my stomach is still a bit Thai holiday bellyish  My disconnected legs peddled around the Somerset Levels a wee bit faster and we made the planned second cafe stop at Wedmore at 140km. That did the trick a little, hot tea and carrot cake washed into the system and sitting on a chair to get carrot cake to the extremities and we left the lovely Deli Cafe at dusk heading for Cheddar. Straight up in the dark, owls twit t-wooing us in the swirly mist. All quite eerie but my second night time ascent. Again, I only just made it up the steep bit, had to stand, normally get up seated. Very dark and very foggy by the time we turned off and crossed over our figure of 8. it was so disorientating, i could not have done it without Chris' rear light to "balance" my sight on. We literally inched down West Harptree and came out of the fog, thank goodness! Some ups and downs through Chew Valley avoiding the steep hills up to Keynsham but still a long old pull up, the final ramp. At least my legs were turning over now. Eventually we turn onto the Bristol to Bath Railway Path (B2B) at Bitton.

A little less pressure as we know we are going to make it, albeit at a very slow average speed, we are still in audax time. After a bit of relaxed chat on this section as the path was so quiet, although rain had set in very solidly from the Mendips on. My ride buddy peeled off towards his house at the spooky Mangotsfield Station and I carried on towards Bristol after phoning home to assure all was well, the path seems to be quite well lit now although the most deserted I have ever seen the B2B, it was 8pm

I'd got Ride with GPS to route a different rideable route from the end of the path south through the city, the roadworks around Bristol Temple Meads station have killed the direct mainly off road cycle route and however I try I end up either walking on pavements or dumped on 3 lane highways. I survived and crawled up through the village home. "What took you so long?" says the husband whilst heating up beef in black pepper curry and green lentil dahl he had cooked me during the day.  That was an extremely tough day, but because I could not let RRtY go after all the battles this year I did it because having to set out today or next Saturday would be a more awful thought. My body cannot have a 3 week holiday from cycling! 

14 lunatic rides done and up to 203km over 13


----------



## lane (25 Nov 2019)

Added three more rides 80km to my Lunacy list but it has not increased my distance at all - still remains at 93km against my original 80km target. I now have 19 rides over 80km or more in the year.

I was intending to increase my target to 100km. However I am now tempted with also trying for the 100km a month challenge. So I am thinking of sticking with 100km for this challenge but having a firm rule I don't double count so I would need to do 25 100km+ rides in the year to achieve both challenges. I would pick the longest 13 for this challenge and see how much over 100km I can get. I think this would be quite a challenge for me but possibly achievable. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Nov 2019)

Certainly a good idea for upping your totals, but the issue I have with this 'no double counting' thing, and part of the reason I don't do it, is the following. You pretty much have to choose, in advance, which of the two challenges you are gong to favour. Given the 'one a month' nature of the metric century challenge, and the 'thirteen in a year' of the lunacy challenge, you have to favour the metric century on a monthly basis (since in theory you can do thirteen lunacy rides in December). Personally, I don't like that potential skewing effect so I choose to double count, though as it turns out I've done enough for it to be unnecessary this year. I also do audax AAARTY (at least one audax AAA ride each month), so the avoiding double-counting anything would get a bit tiresome and tiring. I'd view not double counting as a nice to have rather than a requirement :-)

Very far from a show-stopper; just worth thinking through before the year starts.


----------



## lane (25 Nov 2019)

Not against double counting as such. Just trying to think how this would best fit in with the 100km month challenge for me. Other option would be to have a higher figure for this challenge and not worry about double counting. Then I have to decide what number to go for? I could possibly up it to 120km but don't think I would want to go higher. Also not sure which option would work out to be more difficult. 

Thanks for the reply that is certainly food for thought.


----------



## steverob (25 Nov 2019)

One of the reasons I originally set 65 miles as my Lunacy target for this year, was because after two years of trying the Metric Century Challenge (one successful, the other managed 10 out 12 months due to injury), I found I had a huge amount of rides that were just barely over 62.2 miles, which was going to make it quite difficult to move my Eddington number up in the very near future.

So by giving myself a target just past 100km, I was encouraging myself not to just do the bare minimum to finish the monthly challenge. Yes, it didn't quite pan out for me this year, but I'm fully intending to do both challenges next year (and will happily double count) and my Lunacy will essentially be used for the overspill (e.g. where I do multiple 100km+ rides in the warmer months) and any and all extended rides that I do.


----------



## Fiona R (25 Nov 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hey - it's nearly December. Shouldn't you "don't do winter" people be hibernating in a cardboard box full of straw or something.
> Why is this thread so active?


They're the type 1 fun lunatic types that "don't do winter", then there are the type 2s who never said they didn't do winter. 

Anyhow, there's quite a lot of philosophising going on referencing the nuances of lunacy, which is a nice warm indoor type of fun.


----------



## Bazzer (25 Nov 2019)

lane said:


> Added three more rides 80km to my Lunacy list but it has not increased my distance at all - still remains at 93km against my original 80km target. I now have 19 rides over 80km or more in the year.
> 
> I was intending to increase my target to 100km. However I am now tempted with also trying for the 100km a month challenge. So I am thinking of sticking with 100km for this challenge but having a firm rule I don't double count so I would need to do 25 100km+ rides in the year to achieve both challenges. I would pick the longest 13 for this challenge and see how much over 100km I can get. I think this would be quite a challenge for me but possibly achievable.
> 
> Thoughts?



As @Sea of vapours says, if you are in more than one challenge you have to prioritise the longest ride, otherwise it gets more squeeky bum as the month progresses, because you are at the whim of so many factors which could cause a fail.
I am in the 100k and 50k challenges and used the lunacy challenge to up my 50k rides to 50 miles. But there is always a sense of relief getting the 100k ride done. That needs to be planned when I am doing it. The others I can accomodate, even if it is going out for three hours in an evening after tea, to get a 50k.


----------



## lane (25 Nov 2019)

I think the thing is I am struggling a bit to see how this challenge fits with the 100km a month.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Nov 2019)

lane said:


> I think the thing is I am struggling a bit to see how this challenge fits with the 100km a month.



I see them as fundamentally different.
- The point of the Metric Century Challenge (and the other monthly ones) is to do something consistently throughout the year, so which challenge you choose to do depends on what you think you can manage every month. Personally, whilst I can do an imperial century when it's warm and dry and there are eighteen hours of daylight, I'm not going to even try to do that in winter with short days, ice, snow and general road condition cruddiness. 
- The point of the Lunacy Challenge is largely to see what is the longest distance you can do thirteen times within a calendar year. It has nothing to do with being monthly. You could do all of it in thirteen days in July, for example. In that case you'd only be able to double-count one ride into the Metric Century. 

So I see the Lunacy Challenge as more about managing your time and providing a big challenge without the need to *have to* do a ride in difficult / dangerous winter conditions. So they aren't incompatible and they only _look_ rather similar if you choose a Lunacy target which is the same as the monthly target. 

So, in summary, go for a 120km Lunacy ....


----------



## Aravis (26 Nov 2019)

Well done @Cranky Knee Girl, that sounds epic as usual. You are surely unchallenged as lunatic of the year, in the nicest possible way .
If I'd been in the same position I really don't think I'd've ridden up and over the Mendips twice .

If you ever want to join me on one of my hardly breaking sweat ambles through Worcestershire and Warwickshire you'd be most welcome.

By the way, all my attempts to copy the moon graphic into my signature have so far failed.


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Nov 2019)

Aravis said:


> SNIP ...
> By the way, all my attempts to copy the moon graphic into my signature have so far failed.


You need - well, I say 'need'; more correctly, this way works; there may be others - to go into the signature editing page under 'Your account' in the top menu, which is presumably what you're doing. Once there, click the far right icon in the icon bar; the gear-like thing:






That switches to editing the actual BB code. Once there, you need code that looks like this: 




Change the last bit as you wish of course, but the red, crescent moon is the bit between the image tags. So you need to type out all of that, including the start and end image tags, in your signature (I can't here as it'll just appear as the moon, hence the graphic).


----------



## Fiona R (26 Nov 2019)

Aravis said:


> Well done @Cranky Knee Girl, that sounds epic as usual. You are surely unchallenged as lunatic of the year, in the nicest possible way .
> If I'd been in the same position I really don't think I'd've ridden up and over the Mendips twice .
> 
> If you ever want to join me on one of my hardly breaking sweat ambles through Worcestershire and Warwickshire you'd be most welcome.
> ...


I have been round your way on some of them this year... A very kind offer, thanks!

I've also been defeated trying to get a chilli in my signature, thought I'd copied and pasted the code but didn't work.


----------



## Fiona R (26 Nov 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> You need - well, I say 'need'; more correctly, this way works; there may be others - to go into the signature editing page under 'Your account' in the top menu, which is presumably what you're doing. Once there, click the far right icon in the icon bar; the gear-like thing:
> View attachment 494343
> 
> 
> ...


Woah look at us all chilli-ed up @Aravis  

thanks @Sea of vapours


----------



## Aravis (27 Nov 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Woah look at us all chilli-ed up @Aravis
> 
> thanks @Sea of vapours


So if your "actual" lunacy number for the year is 203km, you still want to put your target figure of 200km in your signature? There was some discussion about this in the early stages of lunacy's development; I've had a look through most of the thread and I'm not sure if there was a firm conclusion. All being well my last ride (with RRtY on the line the excitement is becoming unbearable) should nudge me up to 201, and I'm thinking I might display both actual and target.

I was a bit concerned that in many of my posts I sound drunk, so I decided to wait until morning before posting this.


----------



## bluenotebob (27 Nov 2019)

Aravis said:


> I'm thinking I might display both actual and target.



Yes, I agree. There's still five weeks or so left of the year - next week looks cold but dry (and not very windy) here, so I have a chance to improve on my 'actual'. For that reason (plus my nervousness about editing my signature and then crashing the website), I've held back on getting 'chillied up' for this year. 

On a general note, can anyone tell me how many of us are fully paid-up Loonies? 7 or 8? 10? 12? 15? I really haven't a clue .. 

Whatever the number is, it's far too low. As far as I'm concerned, this is the best challenge on the forum .. no need to ride a minimum distance every month and you have the freedom to push yourself as far as you can. Excellent idea and very under-subscribed. 

Good luck to anyone who still hasn't finished this year .. or who, like me, is still trying to improve their 'actual' figure.


----------



## steverob (27 Nov 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> On a general note, can anyone tell me how many of us are fully paid-up Loonies? 7 or 8? 10? 12? 15? I really haven't a clue ..
> 
> Whatever the number is, it's far too low. As far as I'm concerned, this is the best challenge on the forum .. no need to ride a minimum distance every month and you have the freedom to push yourself as far as you can. Excellent idea and very under-subscribed.



There were 13 people who posted at least one ride in the main thread (appropriate, wouldn't you say) this year and of those, 9 have already completed the challenge. @ColinJ and @StuartG are just one ride away from being the 10th or 11th, but it seems that myself and @Pumpkin the robot are unfortunately the only fallers at the first fence.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Nov 2019)

That's a like for your having taken the trouble to count them up - I've been meaning to do that for a while now. The thirteen original takers is a distinctly pleasing coincidence, but it would be nice to see more next year. As @bluenotebob says, this is an excellent challenge, not least for being different in nature to the others available. Thanks again to @ColinJ for having the idea of a challenge not based around monthly rides in the first place :-)


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2019)

I have got over my recent cold but am now really up against it! I have 50 km and 100 km rides to do in the next 3 days. I have done very little riding for a month so a soggy '50' tomorrow and a bitter '100' on Friday (Saturday as the last fallback option) will feel like hard work. I then have to recover for a couple of days and ASAP in December get my 13th lunacy ride done. 

TBH, I am not looking forward to any of these rides. My S.A.D. has kicked in and I would rather stay indoors in the warm, but I know that I will feel better if I just make the effort, so I will do my best to get the rides done.

I'm hoping for a better start in 2020. The 2 or 3 lunacy rides that I had to postpone early this year due to other colds meant that I have been playing 'catchup' all year.

Maybe I should start taking my cycling a bit more seriously! Some of you are churning out longer and/or harder rides than me throughout the year...  

If I got fitter/faster then doing the extra riding would not feel so hard. Trouble is, I'd have to do the extra riding in order to get fitter and faster in the first place - ha ha!


----------



## Fiona R (27 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I have got over my recent cold but am now really up against it! I have 50 km and 100 km rides to do in the next 3 days. I have done very little riding for a month so a soggy '50' tomorrow and a bitter '100' on Friday (Saturday as the last fallback option) will feel like hard work. I then have to recover for a couple of days and ASAP in December get my 13th lunacy ride done.
> 
> TBH, I am not looking forward to any of these rides. My S.A.D. has kicked in and I would rather stay indoors in the warm, but I know that I will feel better if I just make the effort, so I will do my best to get the rides done.
> 
> ...


Saturday was hideous, my body does not get fit easisly and loses it ten times quicker than obtaining it. I've vowed it's so awful that I'll not let that happen again, was only 3 weeks since a decent hillyish ride, and wasn't exactly lethargic on holiday just swimming and walking don't translate to lunacy.

It's been a brilliant challenge (not over until the fat lady sings), and tbh I failed at a separate 100km already and it's very unlikely I'll do both 50 and 100 before Sat, imperial is nearly done by way of lunacy, but I've liked the pep talks, observations, exchanges of info, knowledge and enthusiasm and banter from everyone in this challenge. Mainly I love seeing the glee of everyone surprising themselves, nobody has failed. Signing on the line and giving it a go is a big tick.

I haven't put actual up as I'm not done with 2019 yet! My horrible brake probs on Sat were a worn out front block on my hydraulics, turned out it was back not front replaced at the service recently, so a relief it was a straightforward fix. Bike cleaned and now the brake is replaced and gears checked/adjusted by LBS (who kindly squeezed me in whilst I waited and just charged the £20 for the block) I'm good to go. My legs are working a bit better again too.

One more for RRtY. @Aravis i presume you're doing the Tewkesbury one in a week? I'm on Airmail same weekend, it will be nice not to be DIYing.

Anyone else contemplating #Festive500?


----------



## Aravis (28 Nov 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> One more for RRtY. *@Aravis i presume you're doing the Tewkesbury one in a week?* I'm on Airmail same weekend, it will be nice not to be DIYing.


Sadly not; this year I've been a serial DiYer, just one ECE on a 100km to prevent a clean sweep!

There are lots of solid events starting in Tewkesbury, but a 10-mile ride to and from the start is enough to make me think, especially in December. My wife is remarkably understanding of my cycling whims, but it's not generally possible to book the car for a day long enough in advance to enter an event.

The Audax next year that tempts me most is the Heart of England 300, starting in Cirencester on April 18th. One of my objectives on today's ride was to check out a possible alternative to the suggested route to the first control in Alcester, eliminating the precipitous descents and vertical climbs but adding 3½ miles. After today, "Who are you trying to kid?" was my initial reaction, but in pleasanter weather and after some thoughtful training, it may be a goer.

I'm quite certain I won't do RRtY again; 125 miles in the middle of winter is rapidly becoming too much, but I'll find a way just this once! I expect to stick with the Imperial Century a Month challenge, but in the absence of RRtY, Lunacy is looking like the perfect outlet for the slightly longer rides.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Nov 2019)

Aravis said:


> The Audax next year that tempts me most is the Heart of England 300, starting in Cirencester on April 18th.


I'm considering Amesbury Amble 300 on the same day. Near to home. Nice and flat.

I did look into the Heart of England, and I'd have been tempted if the route was a bit different as it comes down past Coventry as I'd have been able to divert to a friend's place for a cuppa and a biscuit, but sadly no.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2019)

Today's planned bitter '100' didn't happen - I did a bitter '50' instead. I didn't get to sleep until 05:15 so the idea of getting up early to spend 5 or 6 hours freezing my nuts off didn't really appeal! 

Only trouble is, I now have to tackle the 100 kms tomorrow in (near-)freezing fog instead of sunshine... 

I'm hoping that I will be okay in the morning. I've only just got over a cold and the chilly air and traffic fumes really irritated my chest today. 

I didn't want to risk encountering ice so today's ride was (and tomorrow's planned one is intended to be) a trudge up and down the local valley A-roads.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Nov 2019)

You're doing a great job of making this cycling thing sound appealing .... Good call this morning though - lots of ice about at quite low levels. Good luck tomorrow and with your final Lunacy ride.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> You're doing a great job of making this cycling thing sound appealing .... Good call this morning though - lots of ice about at quite low levels. Good luck tomorrow and with your final Lunacy ride.


Thanks. I'm fairly sure that I will get the lunacy ride done _somehow_ but feel concerned about the November 100 km ride now. I'll set off and repeat today's 50 km loop and hopefully then feel up to doing it for the 3rd time in 2 days!  

I'll have to dig out my overshoes - my toes were numb by the time I got back today.


----------



## Bazzer (30 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks. I'm fairly sure that I will get the lunacy ride done _somehow_ but feel concerned about the November 100 km ride now. I'll set off and repeat today's 50 km loop and hopefully then feel up to doing it for the 3rd time in 2 days!
> 
> I'll have to dig out my overshoes - my toes were numb by the time I got back today.


Colin, if you have not been well, why not make life easier for yourself for the 13th lunacy ride? A train to Manchester, then you have a choice of geography. Build the steady climb to Rochdale into your route home and then you can relax on the valley bottom from Littleborough.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2019)

I got up in time to do my metric century today, but I was feeling rough from yesterday's 50 km ride in cold damp air. My nose was running, my chest felt tight, my eyes were bloodshot and I had a headache. I was having second thoughts about riding but still wanted to stay in the MCaM challenge. Then I took some rubbish out to the wheelie bin and as soon as the cold air hit my lungs I had a coughing fit! It's obvious that I am still fighting off the tail-end of my recent cold.

I thought about it for some time and finally opted to do the sensible thing! I could have struggled through 100 kms in today's cold, dreary, damp conditions but I am fairly sure that I would just have ended up ill again. I am more interested in completing my first Lunacy Challenge than this year's MCaM so I decided to sacrifice the MCaM and give myself a few more days off the bike to recover. Hopefully, I will get a mild day towards the end of the week so I can go out just before dawn and get my final Lunacy ride done by sunset.



Bazzer said:


> Colin, if you have not been well, why not make life easier for yourself for the 13th lunacy ride? A train to Manchester, then you have a choice of geography. Build the steady climb to Rochdale into your route home and then you can relax on the valley bottom from Littleborough.


The general idea is good, but I wouldn't execute it from busy Manchester city centre! Several times this year I have caught the train to Walsden and ridden into Cheshire from there. That is a nice flat route. The other options that I like are to head out beyond Leeds to the Vale of York, or to go out to the Fylde/Wyre flatlands. The trouble with the Walsden option is that I would be travelling on busy commuter trains unless I did it on a weekend.


----------



## Fiona R (8 Dec 2019)

I completed the new Airmail 200km audax yesterday. I had to get up hideously early to ride to the start for 7 so I left at 5.45 but didn't get in a mess in Bristol and arrived with time for a coffee and a banana. Starting just north of Bristol it was a fast run out to Chadlington in Oxfordshire, via Tetbury and Cirencester (having coffee there by 9.30), that had a lovely Village stores/cafe. Very little wind in the morning and dry. It was dry, mostly!  I actually was riding in a bunch for once. Best time ever to be halfway and away for the second half by 12.15. The wind got up and I rode on my own for a bit before being caught and rode on to the final control at Cotswold Water Park in a group again. 75% done by 2.30! it was a really sociable ride but fast for me, but so much easier riding in a group with a headwind. A cup of tea and not a very nice sausage roll and 6 of us rode on together, we should be done by 5.30. As ever best laid plans.... I couldn't cope with flashing tail lights after dark, got a bit spaced out so hung back, ate something and carried on solo. The route then came back through east Bristol/Downend. I had to cross over the very busy A46 and it took me forever to get a totally clear gap with a lot of agro from traffic behind berating me for not going, oncoming not dipped lights on the downhill now followed by the sea of lights from shoppers rushing home just blurred and with a touch of drizzle on my glasses I couldn't cope. Big dual carriageways and roundabouts forced me onto a crumby bike path, crossings at the roundabouts took forever to change, I walked some, eventually back onto a quieter dead end with bike path over bridge and a final pull up a steep hill before finding the arrivée. It took 10 minutes to gather myself and go inside to get my brevet card authorised and have a pint of cider. I had so nearly just sat down at the roadside and contemplated phoning home with 10km to go. No way could I cycle home in the traffic after that, so called home for a lift, but thankfully made it in one piece to the arrivée. Overall it was an excellent day if I can wipe the last 1-2 hours out of my head.

Somehow I have managed to complete an Audax UK RRtY but the night riding issues mean it will probably be a one off. Very very pleased I have managed it though. That's probably my last lunacy entry. I totally hope to fit in a good bash at Festive 500 this year, but in daylight rides so I doubt any more 200s.

The year has taught me so much and I have an idea in my head which way to go now next year. Mostly an amazing experience and I've surprised myself that I can actually achieve something.


----------



## Aravis (9 Dec 2019)

Epic stuff again @Cranky Knee Girl and congratulations on a hard-earned RRtY. Don't the Audax guidelines imply that flashing rear lights are inappropriate for group riding? But there seems to be an assumption from most road users that cyclists should use flashing lights (I always have one flashing, one fixed) so you can't really win.

What can this possibly mean I wonder?



Cranky Knee Girl said:


> The year has taught me so much and *I have an idea in my head which way to go now next year*. Mostly an amazing experience and I've surprised myself that I can actually achieve something.



I'd still like to go for SR (Super Randonneur), which for those who don't follow Audax, is a set of validated rides of 200km, 300km, 400km and 600km with a single Audax year. Longer rides can be substituted; because the average speed required is lower for rides of 700km and over, I'm thinking that a DiY 700 might be easier than a 600 as it can be spread over three days. Just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## lane (9 Dec 2019)

Well done an epic achievement.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2019)

Aravis said:


> I'd still like to go for SR (Super Randonneur), which for those who don't follow Audax, is a set of validated rides of 200km, 300km, 400km and 600km with a single Audax year. Longer rides can be substituted; because the average speed required is lower for rides of 700km and over, I'm thinking that a DiY 700 might be easier than a 600 as it can be spread over three days. Just thought I'd put that out there.


I'm thinking of aiming for the junior version - MR (Moderate Randonneur). It's actually called "Randonneur 1000" but I like my name better. That's 1000 km of audaxes, including a 300, 200 and 100 with the balance of 400 made up how you like, probably 2x200.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm thinking of aiming for the junior version - MR (Moderate Randonneur). It's actually called "Randonneur 1000" but I like my name better. That's 1000 km of audaxes, including a 300, 200 and 100 with the balance of 400 made up how you like, probably 2x200.


Ooh, I didn't know about this - do they have to be calendar events or can they be permanents too (like RRtY)?


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Ooh, I didn't know about this - do they have to be calendar events or can they be permanents too (like RRtY)?


Here's all I know:

*Randonneur 1000.*_ If you think you can stretch to 300km, you should instead be aiming for a 100, 200 and 300km all at Randonneur speed, topped up by more events totalling another 400km, all in one season, which will make you a Randonneur 1000. So, a 100, 200, 300 and 400 would be OK - so would a 100, 3x200s, and a 300. Note that on a 300km event, there will almost certainly be a few hours of night-riding, and good cycle lighting is essential. _
( http://www.aukweb.net/handbook/awards.htm )

The "season" referred to is _"1st October though to 30th September of the following year."_
( https://www.audax.uk/about-audax/faqs/ )

*Do Permanent rides count towards Awards and Championships?*
_Yes. The only proviso is, in the case of Championships, you cannot gain more points in Permanents than in Calendar Events._
( https://www.audax.uk/about-audax/faqs/ )

Or for an alternate description
_The Randonneur 1,000 award was introduced by AUK in 1996 and consists of the series *100 *km BP, *200* km BR(M), *300 *km BR(M) plus another *400* km worth of events (eg a 400 or a 100 + 300 km or 2 x 200 km etc), all completed in the same Randonneur year. You can substitute longer distances for shorter, but only rides up to and including 400km may be used and you must ride at least four events. _
( https://www.audax.uk/results/achievement-awards/randonneur-awards/ )


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Here's all I know:
> 
> *Randonneur 1000.*_ If you think you can stretch to 300km, you should instead be aiming for a 100, 200 and 300km all at Randonneur speed, topped up by more events totalling another 400km, all in one season, which will make you a Randonneur 1000. So, a 100, 200, 300 and 400 would be OK - so would a 100, 3x200s, and a 300. Note that on a 300km event, there will almost certainly be a few hours of night-riding, and good cycle lighting is essential. _
> ( http://www.aukweb.net/handbook/awards.htm )
> ...


Thanks! Time to start planning methinks...


----------



## Fiona R (9 Dec 2019)

Aravis said:


> Epic stuff again @Cranky Knee Girl and congratulations on a hard-earned RRtY. Don't the Audax guidelines imply that flashing rear lights are inappropriate for group riding? But there seems to be an assumption from most road users that cyclists should use flashing lights (I always have one flashing, one fixed) so you can't really win.
> 
> What can this possibly mean I wonder?
> 
> ...


Yep, have you seen Adam Watkins’ you tube videos, he’s done two 700s recently with 2 full nights sleep, but he’s mega fast! I still can’t quite work out if SR is a possibility, but up in Scotland or Scandinavia in June is possibly the best idea for me.

Flashing light thing is hard, I had both on but not such high intensity, I have v sensitive eyes hence why I dropped back.


----------



## Fiona R (9 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm thinking of aiming for the junior version - MR (Moderate Randonneur). It's actually called "Randonneur 1000" but I like my name better. That's 1000 km of audaxes, including a 300, 200 and 100 with the balance of 400 made up how you like, probably 2x200.


I know that’s on my radar, enough daylight in high summer, bad planning this year but I did do 260km on one ride so reckon I can churn out a 300km


----------



## Fiona R (9 Dec 2019)

In addition, I think it’s only for PBP (Paris Brest Paris) qualification year that SR has to be calendar event if PBP your aim.
I saw someone did their 600 following the coast up northern France to Netherlands with 4 hours in a formula 1 en route, planned for a tailwind. Get a big enough town every couple of hours for easy fuelling.


----------



## bluenotebob (9 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I think it’s only for PBP (Paris Brest Paris) qualification



The route of the Paris-Brest-Paris was close to me this year. 

I was on my bike in early September when I joined a main road about 10km north of my village and I stopped dead. I’ve never seen so many cyclists before – bikes as far as the eye could see. All heading west into the wind up a gentle slope, and moving silently at a funereal 14kph. 

I’d no idea what I’d witnessed until that evening when a friend emailed me to say that all 6900 cyclists in this year’s PBP had passed his house. 

I’ve cycled 8200km this year and all of it on my own. Call me anti-social if you want, but the idea of being surrounded by thousands of other cyclists for several days fills me with horror. 

_Chapeaux_ to anyone who finished it – the challenge for me wouldn’t have been the daunting 1200km, as much as coping with the thousands of other cyclists !


----------



## Aravis (9 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm thinking of aiming for the junior version - MR (Moderate Randonneur). It's actually called "Randonneur 1000" but I like my name better. That's 1000 km of audaxes, including a 300, 200 and 100 with the balance of 400 made up how you like, probably 2x200.


The trouble with the 1000 is that it looks so much like a consolation prize for those who can't manage an SR. At risk of sounding pompous, I'd rather make a serious attempt at SR and fail than start off by settling for the 1000. If I were to succeed it would be a once in a lifetime achievement; probably I don't have much time left when I can realistically contemplate such things. If I fail and end up with the 1000 I'd be happy to tell the story. Am I inspiring y'all?



Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Yep, have you seen Adam Watkins’ you tube videos, he’s done two 700s recently with 2 full nights sleep, but he’s mega fast! I still can’t quite work out if SR is a possibility, but up in Scotland or Scandinavia in June is possibly the best idea for me.


I haven't seen this, but I knew my thinking on 700 wasn't going to be revolutionary! The simple maths is that in return for riding 100km further you get an extra 10½ hours, so if you start at, say, 11am you need to finish by 3:30pm two days later. At a 12mph moving speed you then still have over 16 hours non-riding time available. With those start/finish times, and translating into miles, a split of something like 125/185/125 is something I can relate to much more easily than the 190/185 or equivalent which would be needed for a 600.

If I have a strength, it's being able to manage almost completely without stops other than the essential, even on rides beyond 150 miles. So given better health than I had during spring this year, even at my speed it might just be achieveable.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2019)

Aravis said:


> The trouble with the 1000 is that it looks so much like a consolation prize for those who can't manage an SR.


That's pretty much how I see it, except I'd replace "the trouble with the 1000" with "the attraction of the 1000"

600 is out of the question for me and thus SR too, so it's nice they've put the 1000/MR the menu.

I may aim for the 1000 but I doubt I'll get it. I DNS most audaxes I enter for one reason or another.


----------



## lane (9 Dec 2019)

i did the R500 this year which is 50,100,150,200 if anyone is looking for anything even easier! Of if you fail the 1000 you would get the 500.

I am a bit of a slow burn on Audax. Did my first 100km audax in 2011 and my first 200km in 2012. I enjoyed the 200km so much it took me until 2019 to do another one! 

Problem with longer distances in Audax, at least as far as I can see, you really need to be up to 200km by spring if you want to work up to say 600km later in the year and the same to a lesser extent even to get to 300km. And I am in the "don't do winter challenge" for a reason. I think this will perhaps limit what I ever achieve in Audax. Still lots of 200km and less rides worth doing because they are good rides rather than anything else. On the other hand I have always thought a 300km would be a good achievement........

But most of the calendar 300s are a bit early in the year for me so would probably be a DIY or ECE a 200km I guess.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2019)

Blimey... I have just been reading the autumn/winter edition of _Arrivée_... One crazy guy inspired cyclist wrote about becoming an Ultra RRtY - completing _*TEN*_ 200 km audax rides a month for a year!!!


----------



## lane (9 Dec 2019)

I reckon anyone who can do RRTY must have a good chance of building up to longer rides in the summer and having a go at an SR. 

However I know people who are a lot better than me and have done a lot more than me but still not bagged a SR. It ain't easy.


----------



## Fiona R (9 Dec 2019)

^^^ You're all summing up lots of my thoughts. Oh the surprise when I found out I'd done Brevet 500, Brevet 1000 and Randonneur 500 without even knowing it. The first two can be done over however many years, doesn't have to be an audax year (Oct-Sept) Then there's the AAA altitude round the year aka RAAAtY, AAA awards can be on calendar rides from 50km. An audax buddy is impressively nearly through his with a mixture of calendar hilly 200s and his own route of a hilly "approved AAA" 100km when it needs to fit in some months.

To see well enough I will have to head north at some point for a bash at anything longer.


----------



## Fiona R (9 Dec 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> The route of the Paris-Brest-Paris was close to me this year.
> 
> I was on my bike in early September when I joined a main road about 10km north of my village and I stopped dead. I’ve never seen so many cyclists before – bikes as far as the eye could see. All heading west into the wind up a gentle slope, and moving silently at a funereal 14kph.
> 
> ...


PBP doesn't appeal to me for that exact reason, I did Ride London in 2016 as a relative novice as a middle aged woman it's easy to get a ballot place (which isn't fair but heh ho). The ride was easy as I'd done a 2 week hilly Scottish tour two weeks previously, but coping with the crowds was awful, the selfish riding of time trial types jeopardising everyone else. Being totally on your own is fine, on your own in wall to wall sea of cyclists seems far more lonely. It was surreal. It was an experience but never again.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> PBP doesn't appeal to me for that exact reason, I did Ride London in 2016 as a relative novice as a middle aged woman it's easy to get a ballot place (which isn't fair but heh ho). The ride was easy as I'd done a 2 week hilly Scottish tour two weeks previously, but coping with the crowds was awful, the selfish riding of time trial types jeopardising everyone else. Being totally on your own is fine, on your own in wall to wall sea of cyclists seems far more lonely. It was surreal. It was an experience but never again.


I'm the same with crowds. I had friends who went to Glastonbury every year and raved about it but it would be my idea of hell!

I prefer to ride by myself or in a smallish group of riders. I have ridden with groups of about 50 but didn't really relax until we split into sub-groups of 5-10 riders.


----------



## Aravis (9 Dec 2019)

I enjoy reading accounts of London-Edinburgh-London; judging by the numbers quoted above it sounds as though PBP has many times more participants, which I hadn't realised. It never sounds as though LEL gets excessively crowded on the road.

However, I start to glaze over when I hear stories from the controls where it seems the food you've paid for is liable to run out just as you reach the front of the queue, and the bed you've reserved is firmly occupied. I'm all for pushing myself when on the road but I need my challenges to end when I park the bike!

There's a very telling comment in one of Audax UK's descriptions of SR. It calls it the "gold standard" award. However low the probability of success may be, it simply has to be the target.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Dec 2019)

Aravis said:


> I enjoy reading accounts of London-Edinburgh-London; judging by the numbers quoted above it sounds as though PBP has many times more participants, which I hadn't realised. It never sounds as though LEL gets excessively crowded on the road.
> 
> However, I start to glaze over when I hear stories from the controls where it seems the food you've paid for is liable to run out just as you reach the front of the queue, and the bed you've reserved is firmly occupied. I'm all for pushing myself when on the road but I need my challenges to end when I park the bike!
> 
> There's a very telling comment in one of Audax UK's descriptions of SR. It calls it the "gold standard" award. However low the probability of success may be, it simply has to be the target.












This sort of thing springs to mind.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> . Oh the surprise when I found out I'd done Brevet 500, Brevet 1000 and Randonneur 500 without even knowing it. *The first two can be done over however many years, doesn't have to be an audax year* (Oct-Sept)


You got my hopes up there as I thought I might be eligible for something but no ...


_The Brevet 500 award was introduced by AUK in 1996 and consists of *5 x 100* km events ridden in one Randonneur year. _
_The Brevet 1,000 award was introduced by AUK in 1996. It is either: *5 x 200* km events ridden in one Randonneur year (longer events cannot be included) or: *10 x 100* km events ridden over any period of time. _
Source: https://www.audax.uk/awards-pages/brevet-awards/ 

I've done 5x200 but not in a year so that doesn't qualify as these do have to be in a year. I've only ever done one 100k audax. So I don't qualify there.


----------



## lane (10 Dec 2019)

I do find some of the rules around the awards slightly odd. Why do the 200km need to be ridden in the same year but the 100s over any period? Still I think it adds to the slightly quirky feeling of the whole Audax experience.

My first year in 2011 I got the Brevit 500 and in 2019 the R500 award. I probably won't make it into the Audax Hall of Fame!


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> PBP doesn't appeal to me for that exact reason, I did Ride London in 2016 as a relative novice as a middle aged woman it's easy to get a ballot place (which isn't fair but heh ho). The ride was easy as I'd done a 2 week hilly Scottish tour two weeks previously, but coping with the crowds was awful, the selfish riding of time trial types jeopardising everyone else. Being totally on your own is fine, on your own in wall to wall sea of cyclists seems far more lonely. It was surreal. It was an experience but never again.


I've been rejected in every single ballot for RL. I don't particularly want to do it, I imagine I may actually not like it at all it as I'm a habitual solo rider, but I just want to break my sequence of ballot rejections.

I was offered a place by someone who had succeeded in the ballot but couldn't do it for work reasons. I could easily have ridden under his name* but I didn't. It's more the principle of the thing. They clearly hate me and I take personally.

* This is naughty kids, you should not do it.  It's against the rules. I do not condone it. But it's also very easy to do. I know people who have done it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've been rejected in every single ballot for RL. I don't particularly want to do it, I imagine I may actually not like it at all it as I'm a habitual solo rider, but I just want to break my sequence of ballot rejections.
> 
> I was offered a place by someone who had succeeded in the ballot but couldn't do it for work reasons. I could easily have ridden under his name* but I didn't. It's more the principle of the thing. They clearly hate me and I take personally.
> 
> * This is naughty kids, you should not do it.  It's against the rules. I do not condone it. But it's also very easy to do. I know people who have done it.


I also know of people who have ridden, with numbers and stickers, colour photocopied from one rider in the group, who did get a place, and likewise on photocopied numbers, from one of the group who charity placed, they then all chipped in with the donations. All equally against the rules, no one cares / checks.


----------



## Fiona R (10 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've been rejected in every single ballot for RL. I don't particularly want to do it, I imagine I may actually not like it at all it as I'm a habitual solo rider, but I just want to break my sequence of ballot rejections.
> 
> I was offered a place by someone who had succeeded in the ballot but couldn't do it for work reasons. I could easily have ridden under his name* but I didn't. It's more the principle of the thing. They clearly hate me and I take personally.
> 
> * This is naughty kids, you should not do it.  It's against the rules. I do not condone it. But it's also very easy to do. I know people who have done it.


Practically every male cyclist I know age 30-50 who has entered many many times has never got a place. Whereas I, who is not lucky at ballots etc got a place first time age 50, as did a female friend 5 years younger and an acquaintance of similar age to me has done it several times, been successful the years she has applied. Totally agree it's not fair.


----------



## Fiona R (10 Dec 2019)

lane said:


> I do find some of the rules around the awards slightly odd. Why do the 200km need to be ridden in the same year but the 100s over any period? Still I think it adds to the slightly quirky feeling of the whole Audax experience.
> 
> My first year in 2011 I got the Brevit 500 and in 2019 the R500 award. I probably won't make it into the Audax Hall of Fame!


Who knows? I have now done it both ways, so feel virtuously complete.  Audax is certainly quirky and a rule unto itself. trying to work it all out is very hard.

Don't get me started on how AAA events are worked out. How some 200km 3000m calendars do not qualify for AAA whereas I've seen a 200km at only 1600m that does. Basically lots of little lumps is nowhere near as significant as big climbs concentrated in a small part of the ride, I think!


----------



## Fiona R (10 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> You got my hopes up there as I thought I might be eligible for something but no ...
> 
> 
> _The Brevet 500 award was introduced by AUK in 1996 and consists of *5 x 100* km events ridden in one Randonneur year. _
> ...


Sorry, I was slightly out on that.  I also found out I had bronze and silver grimpeur badges, but not gold, yet


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Practically every male cyclist I know age 30-50 who has entered many many times has never got a place. Whereas I, who is not lucky at ballots etc got a place first time age 50, as did a female friend 5 years younger and an acquaintance of similar age to me has done it several times, been successful the years she has applied. Totally agree it's not fair.


I don't consider weighting the ballot to favour certain groups unfair. I think they have every right.

I do consider them not giving *me* a place unfair  Especially when they've given places to a number of friends of mine from exactly the same demographic as me. It's clearly personal


----------



## Fiona R (10 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't consider weighting the ballot to favour certain groups unfair. I think they have every right.
> 
> I do consider them not giving *me* a place unfair  Especially when they've given places to a number of friends of mine from exactly the same demographic as me. It's clearly personal


They have a vendetta......an agenda....obvs personal


----------



## Aravis (10 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't consider weighting the ballot to favour certain groups unfair. I think they have every right.
> 
> I do consider them not giving *me* a place unfair  Especially when they've given places to a number of friends of mine from exactly the same demographic as me. It's clearly personal


The annual display of faux angst is always a forum highlight. I'd miss it if you ever got a place.

It sounds as though you should have the record for the most rejections. Perhaps you could have a chat with GWR?


----------



## lane (10 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Who knows? I have now done it both ways, so feel virtuously complete.  Audax is certainly quirky and a rule unto itself. trying to work it all out is very hard.
> 
> Don't get me started on how AAA events are worked out. How some 200km 3000m calendars do not qualify for AAA whereas I've seen a 200km at only 1600m that does. Basically lots of little lumps is nowhere near as significant as big climbs concentrated in a small part of the ride, I think!



I am actually quite good at understanding the arcane rules - it's just the long rides I struggle with! Anyway this discussion has just made me realise I will qualify for the Brevet 1000 (100*10). So that's three minor awards I have


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2019)

This looks like being the first year since I joined Audax UK in 2006 that I won't have actually ridden even one audax event! 

Lunacy Challenge update: I _still _haven't done my final ride! I had been toying with trying this coming Saturday but the forecast is currently for bitter 28 kph winds gusting to over 60 kph! I think that I might have to scrap _that _idea...


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Lunacy Challenge update: I _still _haven't done my final ride! I had been toying with trying this coming Saturday but the forecast is currently for bitter 28 kph winds gusting to over 60 kph! I think that I might have to scrap _that _idea...


Down here in the Sarf East the forecast is pretty good for Sat. Sunny intervals and a moderate breeze from the West which I may be able engineer as a tailwind for most of my ride  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> This looks like being the first year since I joined Audax UK in 2006 that I won't have actually ridden even one audax event!


Sooo..... why not do your final Lunacy ride as an audax DIY to avoid that?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Sooo..... why not do your final Lunacy ride as an audax DIY to avoid that?


I, er... can't be bothered to!  

I can see me ending up going up and down the A646/A6033 for 8 hours with 2 days to go in 2019...  

TBH - I only joined Audax UK so I could accompany friends on some long rides but then carried on to support some of the local events. 

Without a car it is very difficult to get to many events that I would otherwise like to do.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Without a car it is very difficult to get to many events that I would otherwise like to do.


This is my view too. I do have a car but I don't like spoiling a day's cycling by having to drive it. The result is that for all but a few Audaxes, over 50% of the difficulty is getting to and from the start. Actually doing the ride is the easy bit.


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> This is my view too. I do have a car but I don't like spoiling a day's cycling by having to drive it. The result is that for all but a few Audaxes, over 50% of the difficulty is getting to and from the start. Actually doing the ride is the easy bit.


I agree. I've driven to do a ride precisely once and I've never done an organised audax ride; all mine are DIY and I can well imagine never doing a calendar event.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Dec 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> I agree. I've driven to do a ride precisely once and I've never done an organised audax ride; all mine are DIY and I can well imagine never doing a calendar event.


I may look in to DIYs but the idea doesn't grab me. Seems like a whole load of effort to get it validated for no real return. After all I have my own validated records in RWGPS so I can make up my own awards/ use the CC "stars"


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2019)

I'm thinking of starting a new _Realistic and Sensible Challenge_ in 2020. This would involve going out on the bike at least once in a year, only in good weather, and with a minimum qualifying distance of 1 km - I'm fairly sure that I could cope with that one! 

(It is quite depressing to think that within 20 years I might not even be able to manage _that_... while still alive, obviously! )


----------



## lane (11 Dec 2019)

Got to make the most of it now then. When the time comes get an electric bike.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2019)

lane said:


> Got to make the most of it now then. When the time comes get an electric bike.


A Scottish great uncle of mine was still cycling into his 80s but then his balance started to go. He kept falling off and after going to his GP to be patched up yet again, he got the bad news ... "_Och, I'm afraid that it is probably time for yer tae hing up yer wheels!_" 

I suppose a trike and eventually an e-trike could be the answer to that problem...


----------



## Fiona R (11 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I, er... can't be bothered to!
> 
> I can see me ending up going up and down the A646/A6033 for 8 hours with 2 days to go in 2019...
> 
> ...


I'm lucky that I have a very noble husband that will willingly take me to the start/pick me up (easy when he's riding 100km BPs too), but I don't like doing this unless totally essential. Horrible for him getting up at 5.30am if not riding and he works hard/long hours. Also not environmentally friendly or time efficient. Also I live in an area where most are within 25km so there are no excuses not to ride to/fro. Train is alternative, had an utter nightmare not getting to Tewkesbury in time for one 200 in summer. Ended up starting an hour late.


----------



## Fiona R (11 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I may look in to DIYs but the idea doesn't grab me. Seems like a whole load of effort to get it validated for no real return. After all I have my own validated records in RWGPS so I can make up my own awards/ use the CC "stars"


You have to pay too, only worth doing if you need the validated points for say RRtY purposes.


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I may look in to DIYs but the idea doesn't grab me. Seems like a whole load of effort to get it validated for no real return. After all I have my own validated records in RWGPS so I can make up my own awards/ use the CC "stars"





Cranky Knee Girl said:


> You have to pay too, only worth doing if you need the validated points for say RRtY purposes.



I sometimes think the same with respect to both the above, but then, what's the point of audax in general in that case?

The single thing I use audax for is as motivation to do a AAA ride each month for AAARTY. Yes, I could just do it anyway, without the audax validation thing, but there's something a little more motivating about a third party check on completion. If it were just my own stats I might think _"That 1,470m in 100km was probably 1,500m really, so I'll count it"_; the external check avoids that ... ummm.... 'dilemma'. As it is, all I get is a nice feeling of another AAA round the year award, but just about no-one other than me remotely cares about that, so it's all about an independent third party ensuring I can't cheat myself.

Comparing DIY and Calendar events:

On a DIY I can leave deciding whether to go at all until the point of getting dressed up for cycling; I can go where I choose; I can start from home; no driving involved. Oh! And there's the whole faffing around with proof of passage stuff on a calendar event. I'm really not up for gratuitous receipt collection, not least since I hardly ever stop and buy anything en route - that would pretty much ruin the ride for me, whereas DIYs can be validated by GPS tracks, which is zero effort and no lost time.​
In contrast, on a calendar event I'd have to be at a certain place at, almost without exception, a time of day I'd not remotely consider being awake, let alone on a bike, and some distance from home. Then, I'd have to ride a route I didn't design myself, which is a big downside since planning routes is a considerable proportion of the 'fun' aspect for me. Not only that, but I'd have to do it on a day not of my choosing - I mean, it might be raining or something  The horror.​
As to the effort involved in validation, I just tested this and submitting a planned ride took a little under 70 seconds (on-line, mandatory route gpx). Submitting the track took about 50s, for a grand total faffage of less than two minutes. Easy! (Definitely more time involved in an advisory route with checkpoints due to making sure it's long enough, but I've stopped doing those.)

Not that I'm trying to persuade anyone that DIY audaxes are the way to go or anything; it's all down to personal perceived benefits.

EDIT: And as an example of 'cheating' when there's no internal check: I'm probably going to make my annual target, but if I'm 20km short I'll be adding in the 22km I did n Shetland last week on a borrowed e-bike. If I make it to the target without the e-bike distance then most assuredly those 22 kilometres won't count in the total


----------



## Aravis (11 Dec 2019)

Thank you @Sea of vapours, you've expressed much of what I was thinking far better than I could.

I hadn't twigged until the middle of last year that Audaxifying the sort of rides I was already doing could earn me some cool (OK not really!) Audax awards. Until then I'd seen no personal benefit in Audax membership whatsoever.

The cost of entering and validating a DiY is, by my judgment, well worth it for the benefits as I see them. So far I've avoided paying any money directly to Strava, RideWithGPS, etc., so I have enough spare to cover it anyway. I soon found that knowing the ride I'm on was helping to build an RRtY gave me a significant extra buzz. Quite unexpectedly, I greatly value the more formal recognition that Audax gives to my modest achievements.

I wouldn't want to play down the extra effort that goes into planning a ride when it's essential that it should meet the required Audax criteria, because it can be considerable. But route planning never ceases to be fun.

Up to now I've done four calendar events: two 100s and a 200 as a non-member; a 100 with a 100 ECE as a member. The definition of a _Randonneur_, according to the AUK website is "a person who has completed a recognised 200 kilometre ride". I probably qualify on that basis, but I until I've completed a 200 (or longer) calendar event _as a member_ I'll feel there's something that hasn't quite been done.

But aside from that, riding away from my own doorstep and returning at the end of the day just feels so right. We made the decision as a household a few years back to go down to one car; if I still had the freedom that two cars give who knows how I'd feel?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2019)

Ah - I didn't realise that the DIY audax approach is now so sensible, and (*gasp*) '_modern_'! I looked at it years ago and it seemed to much of a faff to bother with.

I hardly spoke to anyone in any of the official 200s that I did so the fact that lots of other riders were taking part was almost irrelevant to me. And the fact that they were much fitter than me and whizzed away from me as soon as the road tilted upwards didn't fill me with joy!  

Hmm, maybe I will get organised and tackle some DIYs next year...


----------



## Fiona R (11 Dec 2019)

You've all summed up what EVERYONE (except those already partaking in audax calendars and DIYS) say to me:
"But why do you do it?"  for a badge? Well don't do it then, it doesn't matter.
Well colleagues think I'm bonkers for cycling 5 miles ew to work in the rain and don't get how/why I do it in the rain and dark. Some know about my affliction, but if I'm bonkers commuting 5 miles on a bike other than in summer on balmy days, then there's not much point in trying to explain. Why do we do anything, just like walking up a mountain, cos you can.

I like audax folk because they're warped like me. It's all about proving to myself I did it, and in an "official" capacity.

The lengths I've gone to this year to do my RRtY, I know I've done it and succeeded at something. Trouble is now I want to see if I can do a little more... even thinking about carrying on. In fact if I do another 200 this month I can finish a month earlier next year.  but you don't get another badge until 3 are done. RAAAtY is a logical next step too.


----------



## Aravis (11 Dec 2019)

I was starting to feel as though I was heavily responsible for steering the discussion towards Audax, but it seems to be of interest to most so I'll stop feeling guilty. And Lunacy and Audax have quite a strong resonance...

Never say never, but I don't think climbing's for me so I won't be looking at RAAAtY. Following the discussion further up on the various awards available, I notice there something called "Randonneur 5000", which requires 50 points in an Audax year, so it could be done with 25 200s spread however you like. If (a big if) I could do SR with a 200, a 300, a 400 and a 700, that leaves me needing 17 200s (I think), three of which are already done. As I'd probably want to do back-to-back 200s as preparation for the bigger efforts, it all starts to fall into place. I like the idea that the training is also the event. Talk is cheap, of course. 

I've just realised that October is in the following Audax year. That's a pity.


----------



## Fiona R (11 Dec 2019)

Aravis said:


> I was starting to feel as though I was heavily responsible for steering the discussion towards Audax, but it seems to be of interest to most so I'll stop feeling guilty. And Lunacy and Audax have quite a strong resonance...
> 
> Never say never, but I don't think climbing's for me so I won't be looking at RAAAtY. Following the discussion further up on the various awards available, I notice there something called "Randonneur 5000", which requires 50 points in an Audax year, so it could be done with 25 200s spread however you like. If (a big if) I could do SR with a 200, a 300, a 400 and a 700, that leaves me needing 17 200s (I think), three of which are already done. As I'd probably want to do back-to-back 200s as preparation for the bigger efforts, it all starts to fall into place. I like the idea that the training is also the event. Talk is cheap, of course.
> 
> I've just realised that October is in the following Audax year. That's a pity.


Now you're talking audaciously 

Lunatic.

But I hadn't noticed that one, I only got 22 points Jan -Sept as didn't ride anything with points Oct-Dec. one 240km ride I didn't submit as DIY as RRtY done that month, and another was 190km so no effort to make 200. so that's 26 points plus Oct-Dec with a few....no, that's silly.


----------



## Fiona R (11 Dec 2019)

Aravis said:


> I was starting to feel as though I was heavily responsible for steering the discussion towards Audax, but it seems to be of interest to most so I'll stop feeling guilty. And Lunacy and Audax have quite a strong resonance...


Well, given it's lunacy off season we have to talk lunacy inspiration if not out doing it.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Dec 2019)

Aravis said:


> I was starting to feel as though I was heavily responsible for steering the discussion towards Audax, but it seems to be of interest to most so I'll stop feeling guilty. *And Lunacy and Audax have quite a strong resonance...*
> .............


 
Mrs B thinks I am a few slices short of a loaf commuting by bike 17 miles each way and then going out at weekends. She particularly cannot get her head around my love of riding in the dark. I think if I was to discuss with her further altering my lifestyle, to accommodate some of the audax challenges described on this thread, either her head would implode, or it would be a visit to (borrowed from Private Eye) Messrs Sue, Grabbit and Runne.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Well, given it's lunacy off season we have to talk lunacy inspiration if not out doing it.


It is only off-season for sensible Lunatics. Insane Lunatics ( ) start a new challenge intended to avoid doing longer rides in winter, and then leave doing the last one until winter!


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Dec 2019)

2019 was my first year of AUK membership after letting it lapse because it's just as easy to do the calendar rides as a guest. It was also my first year for a while doing ZERO audaxes. I've renewed for 2020 but that may be a bad omen. 

I intend to do a 300k sometime in 2020. If I don't manage to do a calendar event I may do a DIY-by-GPS in order to make it a bit more special. I'm thinking of going sort of round the outside of the M25, but starting/finishing at home (inside the M25) and thus not quite going round the whole of the outside (because that would be well over 300k).

Neither RRTY nor AAArgh RTY are on the cards for me. 200k is too far for a winter day ride for my taste and I don't think I have enough local hills to make an AAA ride* without doing daft things like repeating the same hills over and over, which may be against the rules - not to mention soul-destroying.

* This page https://www.audax.uk/awards-pages/audax-altitude-award-aaa/ says _"*Provided an event meets the required threshold* of climbing, AAA points are allocated at a rate of 1 point for every 1,000m of climbing"_. Other pages say similar things, but I can't find any page that says what the required threshold actually is.


----------



## Aravis (12 Dec 2019)

@Dogtrousers is this the page you want? There are tables of earnest-looking data if you follow the link in the Qualifying Events paragraph. These pages don't seem to be accessible via the main website anymore, which sends you to the less informative equivalents on the new site. Google can still find them though.


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Dec 2019)

@Dogtrousers : from that page you linked above - https://www.audax.uk/awards-pages/audax-altitude-award-aaa/ - there's a link in the second paragraph (AAA points) to https://www.audax.uk/awards-pages/audax-altitude-award-aaa/aaa-points/ which is the new version of the same table @Aravis linked above. Rather less clear, imho, but it does contain the same information and it is more complete, in that it includes every recognised audax distance (150km being missing from the old version of the table). 

The new version also contains the following, occasionally relevant, point:
_If the whole event doesn't qualify for AAA points, then a section consisting of a minimum of 100km or more may do so. One section only of the event may be counted. Calendar and permanent events like this have both the total climb and the AAA section climb (with corresponding points for the section) recorded on the event page. If an event is shorter than 100km, then the whole event has to qualify. _
I'm sure that's on the old web site too, but it's not prominent on the 'rate of climbing page' and just might be pertinent for a DIY involving flat start and end and lumpy middle bit.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Dec 2019)

Aravis said:


> @Dogtrousers is this the page you want?


Yes it is.


And it would be relatively easy for me to devise AAA qualifying 100k rides from my home. In fact some of my regular 100k routes already qualify. 200k ... hmmm ... still possible but not something that I would willingly do. (Even using the "100k subsection" rule above)


----------



## lane (12 Dec 2019)

This thread set me thinking yesterday evening about how I would go about a 300km. As I said upthread most 300s are too early in the season for me so would probably do a GPS DIY. Then might as well do it from home and pick a nice day for it as well. Make it as easy as possible. Not too many hills. Skegness and back would fit the bill quite nicely. Maybe a day with a westerly wind that is going to moderate in the evening - or I could start at night with a forecast Easterly for the next day. Worth thinking about anyway. I already have some routes.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Dec 2019)

lane said:


> This thread set me thinking yesterday evening about how I would go about a 300km. As I said upthread most 300s are too early in the season for me so would probably do a GPS DIY. Then might as well do it from home and pick a nice day for it as well. Make it as easy as possible. Not too many hills. Skegness and back would fit the bill quite nicely. Maybe a day with a westerly wind that is going to moderate in the evening - or I could start at night with a forecast Easterly for the next day. Worth thinking about anyway. I already have some routes.


I've just been looking at doing this (DIY by GPS) - and to Skegness. The route cycle.travel came up with for me is 313km and would take about 20 hours. I have no idea if I'm capable of this as the furthest I've ever ridden is 100km! It'd be nice to do when the weather turns warmer in the Spring. 

First step, I think, is to get a couple of 200km under my belt.


----------



## Aravis (12 Dec 2019)

Don't forget that when devising longer DiYs you can use your own home as a control. Your full route then becomes a figure-of-eight, or perhaps a shamrock.

Opinions differ on how helpful this is, but I believe it's done quite a lot. Not being intimidated by the huge number of miles still to come is clearly very important when stepping up in distance, and splitting the route into manageable chunks could help. On the other hand you're probably missing the chance to go to places which are normally out of reach.

When it comes to planning the longer distances, involving at least one overnight rest, I always find myself coming back to the "home control" idea. It keeps the simple things simple.


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Dec 2019)

Hmmmm....... I can entirely see the sense in the 'home control' concept, though I suspect I'd be more than a little bit tempted to stay there! 

Also worth noting that DIY by GPS doesn't literally require controls (at least two must be named, but they're just places on the route, not 'proper controls' as such).


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Hmmmm....... I can entirely see the sense in the 'home control' concept, though I suspect I'd be more than a little bit tempted to stay there!


I was contemplating something like that for my final 161 km ride... Do a relatively lumpy 100 km loop on my best bike, starting off about an hour before sunrise and sticking to well-lit main roads until dawn. Get home and have a light meal and then go out and do the remainder on the boring flat local roads on my singlespeed. It's the temptation to not bother with the 61 km that puts me off that idea!


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Dec 2019)

When I rode my one and only 400k the ride HQ village hall was a control 130k from the end. Some of the faster riders were catching a bit of sleep there, but I knew that if I lay down and shut my eyes that would be the end of my ride. There would be no way that I'd start again.

I was forced to stop later on for 15 mins shuteye in the morning sunshine at the roadside but that was so uncomfortable that there was no danger of extending it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Dec 2019)

lane said:


> This thread set me thinking yesterday evening about how I would go about a 300km. As I said upthread most 300s are too early in the season for me so would probably do a GPS DIY. Then might as well do it from home and pick a nice day for it as well. Make it as easy as possible. Not too many hills. Skegness and back would fit the bill quite nicely. Maybe a day with a westerly wind that is going to moderate in the evening - or I could start at night with a forecast Easterly for the next day. Worth thinking about anyway. I already have some routes.


I did something like this in 2016. I did a "Godwin" (204 miles). As you say, the key things are flat route, super early start, nice weather. 

Get any necessary hilly bits over as efficiently as possible and pack the distance into the flat areas by adding loops where necessary. Be ruthless and obsessive in de-hilling during your route planning. Don't try anything new, except for the distance. Have emergency bail out plans. Keep eating and drinking and don't stop for longer than absolutely necessary when riding.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Dec 2019)

In case anyone's interested, for example anyone trying to combine AAA with a 100 mile lunacy target or ICaM, the required climb for a ride of length 160.934 km (100 miles) to be considered for AAA is 2315.95 m (that's 91,179 and 17/128ths inches)

I'm assuming you could do this. You'd be credited with a 100k audax but due to the total climb you'd be credited with some AAA points and you'd get to use your ride in the appropriate imperial based CC challenge ?????

Some of my 100 milers have exceeded this threshold. But none of these did I finish with a smile on my face.

I'm thinking about this  https://sites.google.com/site/grimpeursdusud/


----------



## Aravis (13 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> When I rode my one and only 400k the ride HQ village hall was a control 130k from the end. Some of the faster riders were catching a bit of sleep there, but I knew that if I lay down and shut my eyes that would be the end of my ride. There would be no way that I'd start again.
> 
> I was forced to stop later on for 15 mins shuteye in the morning sunshine at the roadside but that was so uncomfortable that there was no danger of extending it.


I know I couldn't've done it that way. _Chapeau!_

The attractiveness of the "home control" approach must depend quite a bit on how accessible your home is. I'm pretty lucky there, with routes in several directions which are flat and usually pretty stress free. All my experience tells me that when riding on consecutive days, the mental horizon finishes at the end of the current day.

So a 400km DiY boils down to the equivalent of two 200s on consecutive days. For a total distance of exactly 400km the time limit is a smidge under 28 hours, so if each 200 can be done in 10½ hours elapsed there are 7 hours available for an overnight. Shorten that a bit to provide a buffer, and it looks like something I should be able to do without unusual preparation.



Dogtrousers said:


> In case anyone's interested, for example anyone trying to combine AAA with a 100 mile lunacy target or ICaM, the required climb for a ride of length 160.934 km (100 miles) to be considered for AAA is 2315.95 m


The one day I really went for it, targeting a succession of big climbs in the Forest of Dean, I ended up with about 2400 metres in 117 miles. It's not looking good, is it?


----------



## lane (13 Dec 2019)

When stepping up a distance or just doing a longer distance than normal it is certainly a mental as well as physical challenge. Therefore I have found controlling variables such as weather and staying on known familiar routes can certainly help the mental side of things. This then helps starting off in the right frame of mind with the confidence that you will be able to complete the ride which in turn means you probably will complete it.


----------



## lane (13 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've just been looking at doing this (DIY by GPS) - and to Skegness. The route cycle.travel came up with for me is 313km and would take about 20 hours. I have no idea if I'm capable of this as the furthest I've ever ridden is 100km! It'd be nice to do when the weather turns warmer in the Spring.
> 
> First step, I think, is to get a couple of 200km under my belt.



Not sure where you are but from just outside Derby I reckon I can get it to bang on 300km. I cycled there a few times by various routes and back as well but not on the same day. In think I would be fairly full value so would probably involve some night riding. Not sure what time would be best to start a 300 if I started very early would be a bit sleep deprived from the start.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Dec 2019)

lane said:


> Not sure where you are but from just outside Derby I reckon I can get it to bang on 300km. I cycled there a few times by various routes and back as well but not on the same day. In think I would be fairly full value so would probably involve some night riding. Not sure what time would be best to start a 300 if I started very early would be a bit sleep deprived from the start.


I'm about 40 minutes (by car) north of you. cycle.travel estimates for me that it'd take a little under 20 hours, but I'm not a machine  and I'm not sure (being new to all this) what AUK would say the time limit is (had a quick search, but couldn't find anything on the website - could be my lack of search skills!). Starting very early would be a definite and if I wanted to return home for 0200 I'd have to start at 0400 to give me time for breaks, etc. And that's probably underestimating it.


----------



## lane (13 Dec 2019)

For a DIY limit is 14.33 kph so for 313km should be slightly under 22 hours.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2019)

I'll tentatively sign up for 100km x 13. I've no idea what is coming up this year, or indeed where I'll be living by December 2020, but it's probably good to have an incentive. At some point I wanted to get up to 200k anyway. Will that count as 2 x 100k rides here?

And I'll need to get a better saddle.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll tentatively sign up for 100km x 13. I've no idea what is coming up this year, or indeed where I'll be living by December 2020, but it's probably good to have an incentive. At some point I wanted to get up to 200k anyway. *Will that count as 2 x 100k rides here?*


That should be counted as ONE day's worth of riding. The idea is to do a minimum of 13 'days' of at least your target distance. If you manage to do 13 days in which you ride more than that total, well done, you exceeded your target. One qualifying ride may actually be made up of several shorter rides, but shorter rides can't be artificially manufactured from longer ones! 

PS Oh, and welcome to the challenge!


----------



## lazybloke (21 Dec 2019)

Can't see me doing any more qualifying rides this year, so I've set my signature. Final stats are 17 qualifying rides of at least 50km.
Not confident of finding more "bike time" in 2020, so am keeping my target low; 13 rides of at least 60km.


----------



## Fiona R (26 Dec 2019)

I have this silly idea of doing another 200 on Monday to hack off most of the rest of Festive 500. OH at work, I'm not at work and best day weather wise. Or I can just do 100s most days Sat-Tues to complete Festive 500. 🤔


----------



## Aravis (27 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I have this silly idea of doing another 200 on Monday to hack off most of the rest of Festive 500. OH at work, I'm not at work and best day weather wise. Or I can just do 100s most days Sat-Tues to complete Festive 500. 🤔


I was only tempted by the Festive 500 for a fleeting nanosecond. It would mean comfortably the most intense week of cycling of the year, and I'd rather do that in the spring when I'm building towards something. But I do have something lined up for January 1st.

Just in case you haven't noticed, are you aware you need to ask to get yourself added the RRtY roll of honour? You can do this once your results are posted, even if still shown as provisional.


----------



## Fiona R (27 Dec 2019)

Aravis said:


> Just in case you haven't noticed, are you aware you need to ask to get yourself added the RRtY roll of honour? You can do this once your results are posted, even if still shown as provisional.


I did know about having to get RRtY confirmed, but thought results had to be final. Haven’t checked for a week, will do so over the weekend. Thanks!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2019)

3 hours sleep... (mutter)... damn Lunacy Challenge... (groan)... lack of daylight hours (sniffle)... 29th December... (hmph)... 

Well, I can't sit around here all day, just moaning - catch you later!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2019)

Oh well, I _tried_... But (evidently! ) failed.

Things were not going well today so I decided to do the sensible thing and abandon after just 1 of my 3 horrid A-road laps. 

I have had backache for a couple of days and it got worse with every km ridden. It meant I was riding even more slowly than usual and would probably have needed to complete my ride in the dark, though I suspect that the back problem would have become a show-stopper before then anyway. 

I had also underestimated the wind conditions which led to me getting very chilled due to underdressing for the conditions. I can confirm that calling in at a warm home when struggling on a long ride and with 2/3 of it still to go is not good for motivation! As soon as I walked in the door, my plan to quickly change into warmer kit just evaporated.

I haven't been sleeping well this year. I can generally get away with it but it is starting to catch up with me. I didn't feel fully alert out on the bike and the roads had more traffic than expected so I needed to have my wits about me. That was demonstrated early on when a dozy driver pulled out of a side road as I was getting to it and I was doing about 40 km/hr at the time. Fortunately, I was still paying attention then and managed to swerve out of his way. "_It's not my fault - I didn't see you_" isn't really a proper defence, is it! As time went on though, my concentration was going. I wasn't actually falling asleep on the bike, but was 25% of the way there and it was only going to get worse.

I have made a few jokes about having to try to finish my Lunacy Challenge late in December, but I really did mean what I posted when setting up the challenge - I really do _not _enjoy doing long rides in the UK winter. If I were faster, or lived in a warmer, flatter part of the country then it might not be such an issue. 

I could have another go tomorrow but I would rather not. Sunshine is forecast but it will still be chilly. I don't fancy the local valley roads or messing about on early trains. That's me done for this year!

I made a decent stab at this challenge and the metric a month, but fell just short in both this year. Never mind - I will try to be better organised in 2020 and get fitter too so that long rides don't feel quite so hard.

I am not going to beat myself about these failures - 7 years ago I was close to death, and thought that even if I survived I would possibly never be able to ride my bike again. Whatever I do now is a HUGE bonus!

I enjoy riding with you lot and following what you get up to. More of the same in 2020, eh?


----------



## Fiona R (29 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Oh well, I _tried_... But (evidently! ) failed.
> 
> Things were not going well today so I decided to do the sensible thing and abandon after just 1 of my 3 horrid A-road laps.
> 
> ...


Brilliant effort Colin, and survival is the only must do. We're at the 5th anniversary of S surviving emergency extensive surgery age 49 and he chugs out 100km when the weather is nicer and it's enjoyable. Live every day to enjoy it and not beat yourself up over some silly challenge that some nutter thought up. 

I'm not doing another lunacy tomorrow, just enough to finish Festive500 hopefully, in daylight. Plus a separate metric century for this month.

There's next year, as you say. I live in warmer flatter southern climes so much easier, I can avoid the hills if need be. Thanks for the chat and inspiration this year and raise a glass of something to next year's antics!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2019)

Thanks!

I had a shower then a nap for a couple of hours and then finally felt back in the land of the living. Naturally, when I looked out of the window soon after waking from my nap, the troublesome chilly morning mist/fog had lifted and the skies were much brighter than when I had been riding...  

I'll have a few days off the bike, try to catch up on my sleep, and then get started again early in the NY.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2019)

If someone else doesn't beat me to it, I will start the 2020 Lunacy Challenge ride thread on Tuesday evening. 

I'm going to stick to my 'metric' imperial century distance - 161 kms. That is challenging enough for me. (_Obviously_, since I failed this time - ha ha! )

I'll do my best to get ahead next time so I don't have the same battle at the end of next year. I will see if I can do most/all of my 161+ km rides separately from my metric centuries. I will aim to do a mix (roughly 50-50) of lumpy routes on my best bike (with its trusty triple chainset) and flatter routes on my singlespeed bike.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Dec 2019)

Sorry to read that you had to abort the thirteenth ride, Colin :-\ Still, the point of these challenges is motivation, rather than necessarily completing them, so congratulations on both creating the challenge and pursuing its completion very much to the end of the year!


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Dec 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Will this be on again in 2020?


Yes; Colin's planning on starting the thread later today.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

Sorry to hear you fell at the final hurdle, @ColinJ.

Thirty-seven pages of this thread demonstrates your effort in setting up and maintaining the challenge is well appreciated by CC members.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2019)

I think the challenge went well in 2019 and is well worth continuing with, so thanks for the support everyone, and let's enjoy a good challenge in 2020! 

I have just started a new thread in which you should post your 2020 ride updates. As usual, chat about your rides or the challenge itself in _this _thread.

As mentioned above, I only managed to complete 12/13 of my 161 km challenge rides but I am not disheartened - it shows that I chose my distance well. 12 rides of that distance plus numerous 100 km rides is more long rides than I normally do, so I did pretty well.

What scuppered me was catching 3 heavy colds this year, which cost me about 2 months of riding in total. Still, if I had been better organised I could probably have extended one of my 100 km rides at some point in the year.

Post below if you intend to become (or continue as) a Lunatic in 2020, and tell us what your target distance is, and why you chose it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2019)

I'm dropping my 2020 target distance from 200km to 100 miles; but this time I am not going to double count rides with the imperial century challenge. Therefore to complete both I'll need to do 25 centuries over the year.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm dropping my 2020 target distance from 200km to 100 miles; but this time I am not going to double count rides with the imperial century challenge. Therefore to complete both I'll need to do 25 centuries over the year.


'_And then there were two..._'! 

That's quite a challenge, but I'm sure that you will have a good go at it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2019)

Getting ready to attempt my first ride tomorrow. The plan is to start fairly early and ride south to Tübingen, then back along the valley. I know the route well so I feel happy starting in the dark. The advantage is that it's downhill for a lot of the way back when my legs will be feeling more tired.

The problem is when I reach Tübingen I know it's not that far to Rottenburg, which I may try, but then I'll be very much aware that it is only 20 easy kilometres to the turning point for an imperial century...


----------



## aferris2 (31 Dec 2019)

I'm in for the challenge again. I'm going to drop my target down to 60 km (from 100) though. This is more because I'm either in the middle of nowhere so the only option is to ride on the main road, or the temperature is pushing north of 40C. 60 also means that I can't get away with just scraping past the finish line for the 50 challenge. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tribansman (31 Dec 2019)

Newbie here. Am joining this challenge as an additional motivator to keep me on target to achieve an Eddington number of 100 by my 40th birthday) based on data that started in Feb 2017 when I joined Strava and started riding pretty regularly - have done loads of rides over the years including several small tours and an end to end but never kept a record).

Am currently 37 and am on 35 centuries+ so need to average roughly 2 per month over the next 3 years. 

So, my target distance is 100 miles and aiming to do at least 24 of them, including some double centuries just for good measure!


----------



## steverob (31 Dec 2019)

Also in for a second attempt, although still in two minds over the distance to pick. Last year I chose 65 miles and came up laughably short, although I was hampered by setting aside two months for running, then getting injured doing that, then by the time I was fit enough again, the decent weather riding season was essentially over (and lets face it, that's what this particular challenge was meant to be all about).

So do I stick to 65, or do I reduce it slightly to give me more chances of achieving my target? My 13th longest ride this year ended up being almost 51 miles, so I could always set a halfway point of 58 between the two as a compromise.

I think a lot depends on whether I enter the Metric Century challenge or not (last year I didn't). If I do, I don't want to pick a distance that's virtually the same on both as it makes this challenge almost automatic if I manage to get the other one done. The reason I picked 65 in the first place was to attempt to up my Eddington number past 62, as it reaches a bit of a cliff-face there and that fact hasn't changed (much).


----------



## lane (31 Dec 2019)

Undecided about this challenge although it has been great this year. I have "entered" the 100km each month challenge and I wouldn't really want to enter this challenge above 100km because it won't really fit in with the cycling I am planning on doing. So I think I will wait but in the (quite likely) event I fail on the monthly challenge I will come here and enter at 100km. Hope that's OK and good luck everyone.


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jan 2020)

Right, first ride done. I revised my target down to 60km this year because so far I haven't found anywhere that I can do longer rides without having to mix with road trains and the like. We found a campsite at the last minute and lo and behold, there is a cycle path right next door. Just under 40km each way so it seemed a shame not to take advantage. Lots of other cyclists using the same route, so lots of "Happy New Years" all round. Very windy for the return, but that possibly makes up for the flatness. Only 325m up/down.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Jan 2020)

I'm definitely up for this challenge again this year. 

I've opted for a target distance of 84km - a 20% increase from last year's distance of 70km. I would like to try and get 13 rides over 90km but that might be a step too far.

I doubt if I'll post a ride before March - hopefully I'll have updated my signature before then ..

Happy New Year to everyone - and have a great year on your bike !


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2020)

Made it: Tübingen, 100km.

Legs sulking. Want toast.

Proper report will follow when I have energy and can do the writng in sentences thing...


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jan 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm dropping my 2020 target distance from 200km to 100 miles; but this time I am not going to double count rides with the imperial century challenge. Therefore to complete both I'll need to do 25 centuries over the year.


You lunatic


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jan 2020)

bluenotebob said:


> I'm definitely up for this challenge again this year.
> 
> I've opted for a target distance of 84km - a 20% increase from last year's distance of 70km. I would like to try and get 13 rides over 90km but that might be a step too far.
> 
> ...


It's been great tracking your progress in la belle France, and to up by 20% is a real challenge. it's nice to have that "back of your mind" secondary target too. Especially as you do them all solo, happy riding in 2020 Bob


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Made it: Tübingen, 100km.
> 
> Legs sulking. Want toast.
> 
> Proper report will follow when I have energy and can do the writng in sentences thing...


Blimey, when did writing in sentences become a necessity post ride? 🤔

Well done, you cycling lunatic swot you!!


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jan 2020)

aferris2 said:


> Right, first ride done. I revised my target down to 60km this year because so far I haven't found anywhere that I can do longer rides without having to mix with road trains and the like. We found a campsite at the last minute and lo and behold, there is a cycle path right next door. Just under 40km each way so it seemed a shame not to take advantage. Lots of other cyclists using the same route, so lots of "Happy New Years" all round. Very windy for the return, but that possibly makes up for the flatness. Only 325m up/down.


The first lunatic of the year, congrats for the swotty honour


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jan 2020)

Am I doing it again? I'll have to have a think about it.....


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Am I doing it again? I'll have to have a think about it.....


Go on... you _know _you want to!  (As well as all the other challenges that you do... )


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Go on... you _know _you want to!  (As well as all the other challenges that you do... )


but I quite like winter....


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Jan 2020)

I'm opting in for a second year of the Lunacy Challenge. 

Last year I aimed for 150km and achieved 152km so it's vaguely tempting to go for 153km. Almost inevitably, though, that would end up being 154km or more, and then the followng year would escalate further, and so on, leading eventually to either failing one year or recognising that the target is too high. Sooooo....... I think I'm going to opt for avoiding this escalation even starting by setting my 2020 target at 150km again. 

As last year, and in the spirit of the challenge, I have near-zero intention of attempting a ride that long before late March or April though. By then, the window of riding time between the earliest I'm prepared to start riding and the Sun going down will have opened up to the required eight hours or so :-)


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2020)

This year, like last, I will be organising an imperial century forum ride in March from Garforth out into the flatlands near York. I will try and get at least one qualifying ride in before that though, probably ridden solo.

As for now... my legs definitely feel the lack of riding in the last couple of months of 2019. I need to get back into action with some decent shorter rides ASAP!


----------



## StuartG (4 Jan 2020)

My sympathies @ColinJ - I only just did it! I did my 13th ride in mid-December the day before I went on holiday so it was pretty much the last opportunity. The whole idea was I wouldn't be doing 10 hour rides in December/January/February when as well as weather it's dark at the end when you're tired and not at your sharpest as motorists enjoy their rush hour.

That's 'cos I not the fastest and what's the point of going places you haven't been before if you can't enjoy the countryside and include a couple of hours in cafe and pubs? Doing it faster would just not be as much fun.

My medium term target is to defy the ageing process by keeping the same target - hopefully completing it a little earlier. So 2020 is another 13 x 100 miles. The long term target is to do 100 x 100 miles to get that magic Eddington Number. I did my first 10 years ago. 2019's record 13 brought the total to 52 so if I can keep going I should complete in my 76th year - which presumes no serious health issues. But every year will be harder so it is touch'n'go. If i was a betting man I'd bet against it - which is the attraction of defying the odds.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2020)

StuartG said:


> My medium term target is to defy the ageing process by keeping the same target - hopefully completing it a little earlier. So 2020 is another 13 x 100 miles. The long term target is to do 100 x 100 miles to get that magic Eddington Number. I did my first 10 years ago. 2019's record 13 brought the total to 52 so if I can keep going I should complete in my 76th year - which presumes no serious health issues. But every year will be harder so it is touch'n'go. If i was a betting man I'd bet against it - which is the attraction of defying the odds.


Pretty much the same thing for me, though I am about 10 years younger than you! I worked out that another 3-4 years of successful Lunacy challenges would do it for me and I would be in my late 60s by then. 

I used to use My Cycling Log to keep an eye on progress, but that is no more so I must switch to an alternative.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jan 2020)

First one done. Currently sat at Lincoln station waiting for the train to pull out. Took the opportunity to grab a few velo squares as well which saw me ride up the ridge three times, first climb at 94 miles the last at 101 miles, it was blinking windy on that ridge today!

for those wondering what the ridge is, it is the tiny lump that Lincoln sits on. The last climb I did was 15% but it felt a lot more


----------



## Fiona R (12 Jan 2020)

I seem to be taking part, again, but in conjunction with Imperial again. The 50km and 100km I will endeavour to keep separate again.

The same Chalke and Cheese audax that I kicked off with last year, hoping it would be easier this year  209 km but 75% cross to headwind and flipping heck it was a gusty wind, the sort that jumps you sideways passing a gate, but a tailwind up Cheddar Gorge for the last 40km in the dark back to Warmley. I rode to the start at Warmley on the Bristol Bath Railway Path, leaving before 6am  adding another 18km so 227km.

Riding the B2B in the dark again coping with blinking rear lights and then emerging from the Two Tunnels to the first hint of light was a relief. Cross headwind down to Wilton with some drizzle and the first control at Boyton at just over 50km but more like 70 for me. Even though I had pre-ordered a panini and coffee I should have gone to the counter before the stamp queue, so wasted a good 20+ minutes. I don't usually arrive at controls at the bulge, so I was a little faster. Got to chat with some fellow lunatics. After Wilton (of carpet fame) we head into the wind and the hills proper start to the second control at Broad Chalke and we're still not half way. I only briefly stopped and continued on my own now for the very long 80 km to Wedmore via Shaftesbury and Wells, mainly cross headwind again. A major questioning of my own sanity at this point. The hills round Bruton were tough, I didn't walk but the countryside very distinctively rolling chalk. I sat on someone's step in Bruton and ate an almond butter/marmite roll and carried on, I missed a turn before Wells so toured the cathedral but nothing too serious, a bit of a diversion required in Wookey for extensive road works but I diverted back too quickly and ended up tramping through them anyway but the workers were very amenable.

Unlike last year I made Wedmore at dusk and the shop was still serving tea and with a pain au choc and the public conveniences still being open, this made for a much better launch into the short ride to Cheddar and up the Gorge. I had seen plenty of faster friends at the last control but again rode the whole of the last section in the dark on my own. I was suspicious my rear tyre was a bit soft and checked it so with a lot of hand pumping (too wuss to try a canister) I got enough pressure in and crossed everything I'd make the last 40km.

Cheddar Gorge in the dark and not too many cars, lovely listening to the owls and other wildlife. No fog or rain so visibility was relatively good, although I have to crawl in the dark, especially down West Harptree and around Chew Valley not wanting to hit any more potholes with my iffy tyre. The penultimate horrible Publow Hill out of Pensford was the only one I walked, but still quite a hike back through Keynsham, Bitton and Warmley with a last little kicker at my 225km mark to the arrivée about an hour earlier than last year and a very welcome pint of cider and salted peanuts and lots of chat. My overall speed did drop under 20km/hr overall though which is a bit disappointing but inevitable in the dark.

Unlike most others I was not game for the ride back to base, and called the broomwagon, I wasn't sure if he was available (playing golf and watching Bristol rugby in one day) until that point but mightily relieved he was given the slow puncture that had lost some more pressure but made it.

Major aches today, but I have found offending small spike of metal on inside of tyre and patched puncture, washed bike/chain properly and I have been allowed special permission to let her dry properly in the house  All ready for next time, must remember to lube it though as my chain squeaked all the way round as it hadn't been cleaned very thoroughly after Festive 500


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Jan 2020)

You, @Cranky Knee Girl , do take the 'lunatic' aspect of this challenge entirely too literally, methinks


----------



## Fiona R (12 Jan 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> You, @Cranky Knee Girl , do take the 'lunatic' aspect of this challenge entirely too literally, methinks


I spent 80km diagnosing myself as a bit off the wall 🧐


----------



## Fiona R (14 Jan 2020)

Thought some may be interested in the stats of my Randonneur Round the Year or RRtY over 14 official submitted/approved 200km audax last year.

I rode 2982km and 30 661m climbing in those rides. I've decided I'm not unethically flat. Interesting that it's bang on my climbing ratio of 1% actually 1.03% Unless I ask those based in Yorkshire , in which case it was as flat as me 'at. Not at all lunatic.

213 km 2190m avg ride


----------



## aferris2 (15 Jan 2020)

2nd ride done. In an effort to escape the terrible fires on the mainland, we have moved to Tasmania for a week or 4. Have settled in the lovely town of Strahan for a few days so thought it would be a good opportunity for another ride. The trouble though is this is a hilly part of the island, and being from Essex, I don't do hills.
Instead I ventured south towards Macquarie Heads. Nice tarmac road to start with that soon turned into gravel. Not too bad at first but gradually got rougher and rougher. Then it turned into deep soft sand, and that doesn't really work with 32mm slick tyres. Quick walk and I was back to the gravel again. Wasn't sure which route to take back. I had the option of turning round and doing the same route in reverse, or taking the beach. I walked down to the hard sand by the water and gave it a go. Only had a couple of "loss of balance" moments luckily. I've never ridden on sand before. It's almost the perfect surface when it's really hard. Trouble is it can get very soft very quickly. The best track was as close to the water as possible which isn't that easy when the waves come about 50ft up the beach and take ages to drain back again. More gravel after the beach but this time the surface was much better.
Lots of cleaning needed at the end of the ride. Sand everywhere! It does clean the chain up nicely though. Might need a bit of lube...
Nearly forgot. Only had one close pass today. On the gravel road. Huge black SUV decided we should be share the same bit of road. Maybe that was because he had a nice road bike strapped to the roof. You had 20ft of road to use, why chose my 3ft? Arrgghh!


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jan 2020)

I'm sort of considering entering with a target of 170km, so it's not too much like the Imperial, and maybe a self-imposed climbing limit of 2,000m to keep me "ethical". I'll enter if/when I get my second ride done.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm sort of considering entering with a target of 170km, so it's not too much like the Imperial, and* maybe a self-imposed climbing limit of 2,000m* to keep me "ethical". I'll enter if/when I get my second ride done.


Would that be a _minimum _or a _maximum _limit...?


----------



## steverob (18 Jan 2020)

Well I've decided that I can't see myself doing a 100km ride in January. This weekend was meant to see me do at least 50 miles, in order for me to build up to a metric century next weekend, but I bottled it when looking at the frost that was still on the shady parts of the road even at 10am. Eventually went out at noon and did just over 50km.

So therefore I'm not going to be in the Metric Century challenge this year, meaning I will definitely be throwing my hat into the ring for this again (and hoping it goes better than last time). I'll set a provisional target of 100km for my Lunacy, but will still be trying to aim for as many rides over 65 miles as possible in order to make that my eventual goal. However you probably won't see any rides of this length logged by me until at least March, so don't go holding your breath!


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Jan 2020)

That's a like for being in the Lunacy Challenge, though shame about the Metric Century. That is very much what the Lunacy Challenge is about though, so it's splendid that it's doing its job and filling the hole, so to speak


----------



## Aravis (23 Jan 2020)

The first ride's on the board for2020. An "Audaxified" 201 km to Edgehill in Warwickshire. Fog and filthy roads made for not the most inspiring of rides; just one picture from the day at Halford Bridge over the river Stour (the Shipston-on-Stour version) south of Stratford-upon-Avon. The Fosse Way road passes over the new bridge, but the very narrow old one is still usable by light vehicles:







It's almost looking bright and cheerful!

As I mentioned a while back, I'm going to try to maintain at least 13 qualifying rides in the previous rolling 12 months every day throughout this year. The first critical date this year would have been March 19th, so I'm well inside that with the first ride. The next needs to be done by April 8th.


----------



## Fiona R (24 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> The first ride's on the board for2020. An "Audaxified" 201 km to Edgehill in Warwickshire. Fog and filthy roads made for not the most inspiring of rides; just one picture from the day at Halford Bridge over the river Stour (the Shipston-on-Stour version) south of Stratford-upon-Avon. The Fosse Way road passes over the new bridge, but the very narrow old one is still usable by light vehicles:
> 
> View attachment 501712
> 
> ...


Impressive ride given the conditions. I was so cheesed off wiping my specs in the 5 miles each way to visit a friend on Tuesday. Doing that for 200km in foggy drizzle takes a bit of dedication!


----------



## Aravis (24 Jan 2020)

I was able to be pretty philosophical. I went somewhere new to me where I know there are some great views (it's featured on the Tour of Britain more than once) but I couldn't see a great deal. But it's January, another notch on the cleats without any alarms. And as always, quickly back to plotting future rides with great enthusiasm, where conditions will be perfect...


----------



## lane (27 Jan 2020)

OK I'm in for 100km this year which is only slightly longer than I managed last year. I was thinking about the 100km a month, but that hasn't happened, and I think i will enjoy this challenge a lot more in any case.

When I look back on my year of cycling it is very rarely (probably never) the winter rides I remember with pleasure!


----------



## Fiona R (27 Jan 2020)

lane said:


> OK I'm in for 100km this year which is only slightly longer than I managed last year. I was thinking about the 100km a month, but that hasn't happened, and I think i will enjoy this challenge a lot more in any case.
> 
> When I look back on my year of cycling it is very rarely (probably never) the winter rides I remember with pleasure!


That sums up this challenge, it gives you a challenge without having to endure cycling you do not want to do. welcome back


----------



## Fiona R (10 Feb 2020)

I was so sensible this weekend. I was entered for the very foodie Flapjack 100km Audax from Chippenham today, with it being 46km each way it's easy to round up to 200.

By Wednesday I was thinking even I was not lunatic enough for forecast 50mph winds and seriously wet, given I'd be riding home at least 2 hours in the dark into rain and storm headwind. So I developed a Plan B as Saturday weather was looking lovely, well lovely for February. No ice, sunny spells, no rain and a stiff south westerly. I submitted the same DIY route I did this time last year to make sure February was in the bank, and again persuaded the husband to accompany me with a promise of breakfast at McDs in Bath at 30km after the Railway Path. Through the Two Tunnels and turned west at Norton St Phillip and the climbing started. Once up onto the Mendips, with the vast majority of the climbing done by 70km mark, I let him whizz off down to Chew Valley and home in time for rugby and I whizzed down Cheddar Gorge (no hail this year) and battles into the wind round to Glastonbury. a fairly quick cafe stop for very lovely and effective GF almond protein brownie and a pint of tea at Heaphys.

Then the chase was on to try and get my speed up and minimise dark riding. A crosswind to Burnham on Sea, I made sure I ate something every hour now so a quick stop in Highbridge on the bike path to admire the boats. Through Burnham, up to Brean and the loop round to Weston. Suddenly it got very snarled up at the end of the prom towards the pier. There was a very effective Climate Emergency demo on opposing the proposed expansion at Bristol Airport, the whole parade was crossing the road with security holding traffic at the pier, so I passed all the traffic and waited patiently at the crossroads, I had a lot of time for this hold up. The attendants kept apologising and I said no need.

I stopped and took some pics of the choreographed "flight marshalls" and banners over the wall and waved encouragement and went on my way. Past the ruined pier and I was thinking what it would be like to be here tomorrow (ie today) when Storm Ciara arrives.

I'm hammering as fast as my solid body allows, last year the main road to Congresbury was horrific in the dark and rain, it's still light and exactly the same weekend. It didn't get dark until after Clevedon and I'd had the benefit of tailwind, whoosh. A quick photo of the pier at dusk and half a roll to get me home, and the last hill out of Clevedon and the very familiar roads back to Nailsea finishing with my commute. The kilometrage was only 0.9km over 200, but enough that I don't have to do any circuits and bumps round the houses.

I really made the most of a great day, given 8 people out of 150 did turn up to start Flapjack today but the forecast weather had well and truly arrived and was forecast to get even worse than previous forecast, so was cancelled.

I do find riding long distance on the levels hard though, my quads are aching today, but I was chuffed to get in under 11 hours elapsed time and 9 hours riding time, 22.2kmh. I'm loving my Aftershokz headphones for such riding, I can still hear cars as they are bone conducting, I rode like the wind to the border of Mexico  Music got me home from Glastonbury.

Unethically flat 1200m and minimal distance 200.9km  2/13


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2020)

Good thinking! 

I just spotted your entry in the Challenge thread and thought that you really must be a _proper _lunatic, but I hadn't noticed that you did the ride the day before instead.


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Feb 2020)

That sounds a great deal more pleasant than your ride last year 

I agree on the idea of flatlands being hard work. With big ascents there's a period of serious effort lasting tens of minutes and then [you can opt for] a decent rest on the descent. This flat stuff must require constant output, so extra kudos for that.


----------



## aferris2 (17 Feb 2020)

I was a little concerned that my 2020 target of 60km was too much of a downgrade from 2019 (100km). Having just completed my 3rd lunacy ride for this year, 60km is just about all I can manage to ride here in Oz. The major roads are a complete no-no, and as we prefer to stay outside the towns and cities, many of the remaining roads are just gravel. That is very hard work, assuming they don't turn into 4WD tracks (and the maps don't make it very obvious which is which).
Today's ride was all tarmac for the first time in this years challenge so should have been much easier except for the large hill with a gusting 50kmh headwind for the ascent (in both directions!). 
It's going to get more challenging over the next few months as we are crossing over the Nullabor to Perth, then moving up the West coast. Yes, it's much more remote, but there is only one road and that has road trains. You really DO NOT want to get too close to these huge machines! Anyway, 60km is my target, but I do want to get longer rides in if I can. Maybe I will have to put in a last ditch effort to increase my actual distance once I get back to the UK in September.


----------



## Bazzer (29 Feb 2020)

That's me off the mark at last. A unexpectedly free day, so I grabbed the opportunity.
At the start, at least relative to the recently experienced winds, it was benign, but the wind picked up after about an hour and from around 40 miles it was a hard slog along roads with little windbreaks. Luckily no rain, but it was chilly.
There were plenty of large puddles on the route and still a few flooded roads around Rostherne and Agden, which, had I not been familiar with the roads, I would have had probably turned back from. But even so, it was still buttock clenching going through the floods because of the unknown depth and the worry of hitting a stray rock etc.


----------



## Fiona R (8 Mar 2020)

Another lunacy chalked up, in much better shape than same ride last year.

I enjoyed that. A repeat of last year's GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax which was my toughest 200 last year. Weather was pretty good with a stiff southerly out to Yeovil and a stiffer westerly back. I rode 15km to the start in Whitchurch leaving at 6.15am and met a melee of riders coming out of the garden centre a couple of minutes early. So I was in my correct place from the start, but made sure to eat a banana. Took it easy up the first of the four big hills West Harptree. Whizz down to Wells and a large latte at the market stall control to warm up. I knew the control food offerings didn't really suit me or were likely to be sold out so carried plenty of rolls and graze bars to save faffing time. I got fuelling right, especially keeping it up in the second half.

After Wells the anticipation of King Alfred's Tower, a 2.3km average climb of 6.7% but reaches 20% on the last pull. I've failed it 3 times before. So so pleased to make it without stopping or walking yesterday, although a dry road and no car or bike traffic to consider helped a lot. The highlight of my day, I was really made up as I can do stamina climbing but steep stuff at my weight is a huge challenge. Down to beautiful Stourport and the long lumpy pull to Yeovil, I topped out over 3000m of climbing in total.

The third beastly hill was Batcombe. Walked some of that like last year, I can't really do tight zig zags on tiny lanes with toe overlap on my small frame, well that's my excuse. Gorgeous scenery and the turn for home, with some wind assistance meant the burning thighs got a little bit of rest. But not for long. Sturminster Newton and up to The Red Lion at Kilmington, I've been there 3-4 times before, knew it was around 171km on my Garmin and managed to ride right past. I proceeded to take 15 minutes to lap the village and find it. That was the start of navigational issues that lost me nearly an hour, when avoiding night riding makes a huge difference to finishing time that's important. A quick stop, my aim was to get along the lovely Colliers way bike path into Radstock before dark, otherwise it's a very slow crawl. Luckily I made it without puncturing, the whole path covered in thorns, although it was properly dark at the end. I made an error of staying on the main road out of Radstock and missing where I rejoined the route and I was heading off to Peasdown St John on busy roads with blazing headlights getting no help from my Garmin. Retreated to the hedge and put Google maps on to extricate myself to Woollard, crawling along very black pot holey lanes, no swooping descents to make up time!

Publow Hill was walked too and once done that's it. Only had half an hour spare but finished happy and not on my last legs back at the garden centre. Very importantly I was not last  no lanterne rouge for me this year. I would have happily cycled 15km home if light but couldn't face the South Link bike path in the dark with all the avoidance of street furniture and dazzling lights. Rang the lovely husband who came out to fetch me, he had been out and ridden 100km and cooked us a lovely spag bol too.


----------



## lazybloke (8 Mar 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Another lunacy chalked up, in much better shape than same ride last year.
> 
> I enjoyed that. A repeat of last year's GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax which was my toughest 200 last year. Weather was pretty good with a stiff southerly out to Yeovil and a stiffer westerly back. I rode 15km to the start in Whitchurch leaving at 6.15am and met a melee of riders coming out of the garden centre a couple of minutes early. So I was in my correct place from the start, but made sure to eat a banana. Took it easy up the first of the four big hills West Harptree. Whizz down to Wells and a large latte at the market stall control to warm up. I knew the control food offerings didn't really suit me or were likely to be sold out so carried plenty of rolls and graze bars to save faffing time. I got fuelling right, especially keeping it up in the second half.
> 
> ...


Wow, St Alfred's Tower - was near there last summer but didn't think of attempting it. One hell of a climb. . .


----------



## lane (9 Mar 2020)

First ride in this year's challenge yesterday. CTC group ride which went just over 100km by the time I had ridden too and from the the start.


----------



## lane (9 Mar 2020)

I have not been paying attention. There are a number of rides posted even before the end of the winter.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2020)

lane said:


> I have not been paying attention. There are a number of rides posted even before the end of the winter.


I have been keeping a watchful eye on the calendar... I am being _very _careful to not accidentally do an early 161 km ride.  In fact, I dropped out of the MCAMC to make sure that I wasn't tempted to extend a metric century!  

I think that I may have taken not going a bit too far a bit too far though - I am not riding my bike much at all. A few trips to the shops and the odd 20-50 km ride - that's it.

I have less than 3 weeks to get ready for my first Lunatic ride of the year, my flat imperial century ride from Garforth. I could probably do that distance without any training, given the lack of hills, but I would suffer in the second half of it.

Repeat to oneself: _Must Ride Bike, Must Ride Bike, Must Ride Bike, Must Ride Bike, Mu..._


----------



## Bazzer (13 Mar 2020)

One more done. Slowly, slowly.
I knew I was going for a minimum 50k, anticipated an 80k and hoped for a 100k for the MCAM challenge. The latter though fell out of reach as rain from around 65k and an increasingly sore backside from around 55k combined against me. I am hoping the latter was due to the first time wearing my shorts for about 4 months.
Lovely cycling weather to begin with, but dark clouds marshaled after a couple of hours. The highlight was after Tatton Park, watching an adult buzzard, flanked by a couple of magpies, tearing at a small carcass. Although on the ground the buzzard was bigger than the magpies, when it took off with some food, the magpies chased it, trying to mug the food. They failed 👍 but it was interesting to watch the agility of the magpies as they tried to disrupt the more ponderous wing beats of the buzzard.


----------



## Fiona R (15 Mar 2020)

Bazzer said:


> One more done. Slowly, slowly.
> I knew I was going for a minimum 50k, anticipated an 80k and hoped for a 100k for the MCAM challenge. The latter though fell out of reach as rain from around 65k and an increasingly sore backside from around 55k combined against me. I am hoping the latter was due to the first time wearing my shorts for about 4 months.
> Lovely cycling weather to begin with, but dark clouds marshaled after a couple of hours. The highlight was after Tatton Park, watching an adult buzzard, flanked by a couple of magpies, tearing at a small carcass. Although on the ground the buzzard was bigger than the magpies, when it took off with some food, the magpies chased it, trying to mug the food. They failed 👍 but it was interesting to watch the agility of the magpies as they tried to disrupt the more ponderous wing beats of the buzzard.


That's the point I get distracted and ride into a lampost/ditch/pothole/insert hazard of choice. well done for not getting distracted too. Great tenacity.


----------



## Fiona R (15 Mar 2020)

I quite like Efengyl/Gospel Pass, although it was far far harder than I remembered. Dry on the pass but strong head/cross wind, wet early and very wet after Abergavenney. Made it back over the bridge to Bristol with just 30 mins of night riding. Think that may be mylast calendar audax for a while 😥


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Apr 2020)

How would the great and the good feel about inclusion of turbo rides in the lunacy challenge?

My longest ride last month lasted 92 km before I nutted the road and knackered my bike so I'm out of the metric and imperial challenges.

I've just done a 107 km ride on my turbo*. I was thinking of setting myself a 90km lunacy target, but I would have to use turbo rides so it would look like this:
1. Jan 4 170 km
2. Feb 1 161 km
3. Apr 18 107 km (Turbo)
4. Mar 14 92 km

Now, doing a distance ride on the turbo would be really easy to cheat and make it pan flat (or even downhill!) all the way. My ride today had 1600m* of climbing, so it does require honesty.

Allowable, given the circs?

* Yes I know, the turbo didn't move at all, so it was actually 0 km and 0m of elevation. Very funny.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2020)

I intend to just wait, get fit on local rides and the turbo, then blitz longer rides in the autumn for this challenge if things have eased by then. Nothing to stop you doing one or two long road rides a week then?


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I intend to just wait, get fit on local rides and the turbo, then blitz longer rides in the autumn for this challenge if things have eased by then. Nothing to stop you doing one or two long road rides a week then?


Doing more than 2 long rides in a month wouldn't be possible for me. I had to cut it down to one this year - personal/family reasons.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Doing more than 2 long rides in a month wouldn't be possible for me. I had to cut it down to one this year - personal/family reasons.


Hmm, that would make things 'somewhat difficult'...

The challenges are only a bit of motivational fun anyway and these are exceptional circumstances, so let's just call this a special year which (hopefully!) won't be repeated and do whatever we can, however we can?


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, that would make things 'somewhat difficult'...
> 
> The challenges are only a bit of motivational fun anyway and these are exceptional circumstances, so let's just call this a special year which (hopefully!) won't be repeated and do whatever we can, however we can?


Yeah ... as it's just a bit of fun I may head off with my own slightly weird challenge with its own rules - one of which will be "no one else is allowed to enter". 

Come to think of it, another will be "the rules are secret". 

I may let you know if I succeed.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I may head off with my own slightly weird challenge with its own rules - one of which will be "no one else is allowed to enter".
> 
> Come to think of it, another will be "the rules are secret".
> 
> I may let you know if I succeed.


Ha ha!

I have my own 'secret challenge'. Well, it's not much of a secret since I started a thread about it years ago, but I have gone quiet since the chances of me succeeding looked remote even before the coronavirus came along. If I ever start to get fit enough to think that I might succeed, I will start charting my progress again!


----------



## steverob (18 Apr 2020)

As this is the "do 13 rides of your chosen distance at any time during the year" challenge, I don't think we need to add byes or indoor rides (which I would be in favour of for the monthly challenges BTW). Instead I think here we should allow people to alter their initial target to something more achievable - although still challenging of course - as and when lockdown is lifted/reduced.

Now of course I'm saying this as someone who hadn't managed a single ride of their planned target before the lockdown anyway, meaning I could change my mind on my target as it hasn't officially been set yet. But I certainly would have no issue with anyone who'd already logged a few rides on here dropping from say 150km down to 120km, even if that meant they would immediately jump in the number of rides done without actually having to get on their bike!


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Apr 2020)

A good argument, @steverob . One element of the original purpose of this challenge was to provide 'somewhere to go' for anyone who'd missed a month in one of the monthly challenges. That seems to still fit in our current situation.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Apr 2020)

Actually I just checked the Roolz and unlike the imperial monthly challenge there's nothing to preclude indoor rides. You might want to tighten that up a bit.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Actually I just checked the Roolz and unlike the imperial monthly challenge there's nothing to preclude indoor rides. You might want to tighten that up a bit.


Something along the lines of "_All rides should be done outdoors, and not on a turbo trainer, rollers or gym bike (*even if located outdoors*). Obviously, it is highly unlikely that a global pandemic, natural disaster, war or other catastrophe would restrict normal long-distance riding opportunities, but if that were to happen... come up with some emergency rules that suit you, and stick to them instead!_"


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Apr 2020)

Ill be privately trying to hit a lunacy target of 90 but I wont be posting my rides.

Incidentally the ride I did yesterday was a re run of The Hell of the Ashdown, a sportive which we southerners regard as tough and hilly, but which our Northern cousins would regard as a light leg loosener. The most distressing part came when I hit Hogtrough Hill, a near vertical monster/ slight ramp* at the 100km mark. I discovered that my usual real world tactic wasnt open to me : You can't get off and push a trainer.

* Delete according to latitude.


----------



## aferris2 (27 Apr 2020)

5th ride for this challenge completed. Lockdown has been relaxed a bit here so we are now allowed out for some non-essential journeys. Still can't cross over the border to other regions so I had to see just how far I could get. The road block is just 6km down the road from where we are, so stopped and turned round there. Had a good chat with the two policemen there. They weren't surprised that I wasn't in any hurry to return to the UK! Still very little traffic on the roads though which is great.
With things beginning to open up a bit, I might be getting to some new locations in the next week or so. I've done all of the local roads here and they are getting a bit repetitive.


----------



## Aravis (4 May 2020)

I've brought my entry in the logging thread up-to-date. Yesterday I set out intending to record ride 4, using interlocking loops close to home, but in the end cut it short. Good for the imperial century a month though.

Without the added incentive of Audaxification, I don't think this will happen this year. Local looping routes may look pretty on screen but when trying to ride 200km it feels as though I ought to be going somewhere.

Also I have to remind myself that 15 (or even 13) rides of over 200km last year was well in excess of anything I'd achieved before, so I shouldn't really expect it to have become normal.


----------



## Fiona R (4 May 2020)

Aravis said:


> Without the added incentive of Audaxification, I don't think this will happen this year. Local looping routes may look pretty on screen but when trying to ride 200km it feels as though I ought to be going somewhere.
> 
> Also I have to remind myself that 15 (or even 13) rides of over 200km last year was well in excess of anything I'd achieved before, so I shouldn't really expect it to have become normal.


Last year was my first year of doing more than 1x200 in a year, having done 14 (and another 2 very close to 200) of course me being me says I have to do at least 15 this year. It's going to be interesting even if I was well up to speed in mid March having completed 4. Currently can't imagine managing to ride 200km again  already I'm allowing myself to say 13 is fine, as long as we can ride 200s legally by June  I only mean "legally" in terms of my rules, I'm not a strong mechanic and also a keyworker, so feel responsible not to push much over 50km.


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2020)

I have already done 13 x 3 kms (to the local shops and back) so that is me done for this year!







Only kidding... I will boost that somewhat, one way or another. In fact, I no longer have a computer log of my rides so I may already be up on that.


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2020)

I just checked. My 2020 Lunacy achievement to date is... [drum roll, fireworks, gasps of astonishment]...

*21* kms!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2020)

I'm now out of the Imperial Century Challenge as I didn't get a qualifier done in April so I hope nobody minds me joining you over here as I still want to get a full set of century rides (plus one) this year.

Three done so far, so I'm still happy that it's doable if the restrictions don't hang on all through the summer.


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 May 2020)

Excellent stuff! This particular scenario was one of the explicit rationales for creating the challenge in the first place (missing a month on another one, that is)


----------



## Fiona R (4 May 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm now out of the Imperial Century Challenge as I didn't get a qualifier done in April so I hope nobody minds me joining you over here as I still want to get a full set of century rides (plus one) this year.
> 
> Three done so far, so I'm still happy that it's doable if the restrictions don't hang on all through the summer.


Brilliant, genuinely the more the merrier. We're all in the same boat...🌈


----------



## steverob (5 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I just checked. My 2020 Lunacy achievement to date is... [drum roll, fireworks, gasps of astonishment]...
> 
> *21* kms!



You're ahead of me then - I'm only at 12 miles / 19 km for my current 13th longest ride this year.


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2020)

I can't bring myself to post the short rides in the reports thread but for fun I will keep a tally in this chat thread. I will start reporting properly once I get my 13th longest ride to 50 kms. 

Anyway... There are 3 rides of 21 kms in my 13 so it will be a week or so before I raise the bar to a larger number beginning with a '2'!


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 May 2020)

The following musing is solely to highlight a possible nuance with this challenge. Clearly anyone can do whatever they like and this is just my thinking. I'm certainly not trying to be prescriptive here!

Taking my top thirteen rides, I'm at 105km, and that goes to 112km with three more at that distance. I won't be posting those though as I think there's a question of *original intent* here. It's a somewhat nuanced point, but essentially I see the Lunacy Challenge as being an
-_'aspiration to achieve a certain, pre-specified distance thirteen times' _
and *not *to be 
- _'the longest thirteen rides of the year'. _

I think it needs to be an actual target, not simply a 'best of the year' thing. So, whilst I may revise my pre-specified distance down from 150km, a distance I've not attempted so far in 2020, I don't feel that I can lower it to 111km, that being the distance I was deliberately doing in January for Metric Eddington purposes. 

Oh - and on a different topic: I thought the idea of a rolling Lunacy (thirteen rides of distance > X in the last 365 days at any point in time), which (I think?) @Aravis mentioned last year, was a good one. Since I was on eight Lunacy rides at this point last year, starting March 29th, that idea is very much gone now!


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2020)

On second thoughts... 

My revised 2020 target distance is 100 kms. I have done one ride of 101 kms this year but nothing else close. I will NOT now be posting about rides less than 100 kms, but assuming that I eventually do 13 rides >= 100 kms, I WILL track any improvement beyond that.

That is based on 100 kms being a reasonable challenge in the current circumstances. Normally I would be doing the MCAMC so doing one extra at that distance wouldn't be much of a challenge.

I don't think I will be doing any more rides of that length until at least mid-summer, maybe even the autumn.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> ... assuming that I eventually do 13 rides >= 100 kms, I WILL track any improvement beyond that.


Absolutely! I think the key is to have an aspirational target rather than simply saying "these are my best thirteen rides". I wasn't criticising your previous post, merely musing about one psychological nuance of this challenge. Exceeding targets is certainly a good thing and worthy of recording :-)


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Absolutely! I think the key is to have an aspirational target rather than simply saying "these are my best thirteen rides". I wasn't criticising your previous post, merely musing about one psychological nuance of this challenge. Exceeding targets is certainly a good thing and worthy of recording :-)


I think you are right.

I originally made a joke about how limited my rides have been so far in 2020 but then slipped into "best of thirteen" mode. It was never the intention that this challenge should work like that.

I'm fairly confident that I could get 12 metric centuries done in 2 months, as long as weather, health, and the virus situation permit. Hopefully, those months will not be November and December or I will be spending an awful lot of time trudging up and down the A646/A6033 on my singlespeed bike!


----------



## lazybloke (5 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I just checked. My 2020 Lunacy achievement to date is... [drum roll, fireworks, gasps of astonishment]...
> 
> *21* kms!


Go ColinJ, I can only _dream _of such distances. My achievement to date is slightly under 3 km!

Is it just me, or is Strava really sh*t for viewing ride data? I just wasted ages looking for an xls export tool (https://entorb.net/strava/) so I could sort my rides in descending order of distance. And only then did I remember I can do exactly the same thing with a few clicks in Garmin Connect. Doh!


----------



## steverob (5 May 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Taking my top thirteen rides, I'm at 105km, and that goes to 112km with three more at that distance. I won't be posting those though as I think there's a question of *original intent* here. It's a somewhat nuanced point, but essentially I see the Lunacy Challenge as being an
> -_'aspiration to achieve a certain, pre-specified distance thirteen times' _
> and *not *to be
> - _'the longest thirteen rides of the year'. _
> ...


Oh yes, I totally agree that Lunacy really needs a target rather than just being a list of your best 13 rides. My post was just joining Colin on showing how far we were from even being anywhere near a recognisable cycling distance - normally by May I should have done a handful of metric centuries and a bunch more imperial halves, yet here I am at distances that barely cover to the shops and back!

For the record, my provisional target would have been around the 100km mark (possibly slightly longer to help improve my Eddington score), but as I have not achieved any rides of that length this year, I haven’t posted that in the thread yet. I may well drop it to 50 miles if the current situation holds for much longer - I have done ONE of those, so just 12 more to go I guess!


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2020)

I just realised that I had forgotten to post the ride that I had done for my now-abandoned MCAMC, so I have just rectified that. I am now 1/13th of the way through this year's Lunacy Challenge - yay!


----------



## Aravis (6 May 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Oh - and on a different topic: I thought the idea of a rolling Lunacy (thirteen rides of distance > X in the last 365 days at any point in time), which (I think?) @Aravis mentioned last year, was a good one. Since I was on eight Lunacy rides at this point last year, starting March 29th, that idea is very much gone now!


I introduced the "rolling lunacy" idea as food for thought, not really expecting it to be adopted. I've finally managed to produce a decent-looking graph (previous versions always came out blurry) of my progress from the beginning of 2017, the point at which I had sufficient data. I've projected to the end of June on the assumption I don't post another qualifying ride.

Possibly I could create a similar graph for the period 1985 to 1990; life took a different turn after that I lost some data when the desk diary containing a year's records was thrown away when preparing for a house move. The things marriages have to survive...







I finally broke the 200km ceiling on September 19th with the 11th qualifying ride of the year; two rides from the previous October were still counting at that point, and by the time they'd slid out of view I'd completed 13 in 2019.

By the end of the year I had 15, one in each month with extras in July, September and October. What rolling lunacy boils down to is that you must keep ahead of a schedule based on your last 13 qualifying rides in the previous year. In my case the first critical date was March 19th. My next ride is due by June 21st, and that's now unexpectedly under threat. 

I think it's quite a spicy challenge, and not as complicated as it may seem. I think the best tactic is to make sure you put down a even spread of qualifying rides through whatever is your normal active season. A few extra rides will help as they'll create some leeway in the following year. If it provides an incentive to ride more, especially making the most of fine days in September and October, that can only be a good thing.


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 May 2020)

As soon as you mentioned it I thought it was a good idea, but one which I was in a very poor position for, though I was going to try to do it. 

I did all thirteen Lunacy rides between 29th March and 23rd June in 2019. Not a disaster in itself, but then I did only three more of the required distance. That meant that the crunch came on 14th April, not to mention that I would have needed a further three in April and another by today. 

If I do get gong on them again this year, and I plan to, the Rolling Lunacy will be easier to maintain subsequently as this year will inevitably be back-loaded and perhaps won't be bunched into under three months. And even if it is bunched up in August-October, there will be plenty of time to spread out a few more rides in the March-June period next year.


----------



## steverob (6 May 2020)

Aravis said:


> I introduced the "rolling lunacy" idea as food for thought, not really expecting it to be adopted. I've finally managed to produce a decent-looking graph (previous versions always came out blurry) of my progress from the beginning of 2017, the point at which I had sufficient data. I've projected to the end of June on the assumption I don't post another qualifying ride.
> 
> Possibly I could create a similar graph for the period 1985 to 1990; life took a different turn after that I lost some data when the desk diary containing a year's records was thrown away when preparing for a house move. The things marriages have to survive...
> 
> ...


When you originally posted about a "rolling Lunacy", I was intrigued, but not enough to really do anything about working it out. But then you go and post a graph and now it becomes a lot more interesting! I'd even go as far as to say it's a technical challenge - after all I don't want my Excel skills going to waste while I'm working from home, do I now?

Took me a little while to work out the best way of getting the data into a usable format, but eventually ended up with this:




Scale on the left is miles by the way. I've started the graph from 1st June 2014 as that was about one year after I got back on my bike following an 15 month hiatus and also I got my first GPS and joined Strava two months after, so my figures become a lot more reliable from that point on.

As you can see, I've dropped off a cliff this year, but was kind of proud of the long streak I managed from November 2017 to August 2019 where I was above 60 miles. The marked high point of 68.16 was for literally just one day - on 2nd June 2019 I did 102 miles at the Tour of Cambridgeshire, but then the next day the ride I did on 3rd June 2018 (also ToC, but only 85 miles) disappeared from the list, dropping my 13th ride back down to 67.57 again!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2020)

Got two qualifying rides done, one Saturday and one today.


----------



## Fiona R (20 May 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Got two qualifying rides done, one Saturday and one today.


Excellent going. I'm needing to build up again


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2020)

Number 4 done today


----------



## Fiona R (30 May 2020)

Nothing lunatic yet, but finally got my metric Eddington number up to a 100 with today's ride, an Avon Cycleway Nearly loop of 132km, started very late 10.30am and did anyone else notice every strava entry today said something about "hot" .  We didn't do the Clevedon bit.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jun 2020)

My first ride under the auspices of the Lunacy Challenge yesterday. Not wanting to stray too far while the current crisis continues I've linked three of my local loops together to get an imperial century without going more than about 12 miles away from home.

Ride report here for anyone interested: Link


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Jun 2020)

My first ride is finally on the Lunacy list this year. It feels considerably more challenging to be starting within a couple of weeks of the solstice than it did last year when I started a week after the equinox. Still, a whole three and a half months 'til the sunset becomes too early for me.


----------



## Fiona R (10 Jun 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> My first ride is finally on the Lunacy list this year. It feels considerably more challenging to be starting within a couple of weeks of the solstice than it did last year when I started a week after the equinox. Still, a whole three and a half months 'til the sunset becomes too early for me.


But as you did a tour of the UK then that's sufficient lunacy for the year and now you can have a lie down for a few months


----------



## steverob (20 Jun 2020)

Well, that's it - I'm officially off and running with today's ride. Decided to set my target at 50 miles rather than anything more ambitious, given almost half the year is already gone (plus this does give me one ride already that I did in March).

I've actually decided to make it a tiny bit harder on myself - I want to get to at least 11, possibly 12 out of the 13 done before the clocks change again in October. I don't want to have to do loads of long rides in the months with less sunlight - happy to do one or two when I feel like it and when the weather co-operates, but being forced to go out and do more miles than I feel comfortable doing or in unfavourable conditions, is never a good thing in my book.

This means I have 18 weeks (could be 1 or 2 fewer, depending on whether or not my holiday in October goes ahead) in which to do nine or ten rides, so that's a 50-miler every other weekend, give or take. Definitely do-able, even given my poor form at the moment.


----------



## Fiona R (22 Jun 2020)

I've finally managed my first lunatic ride, since lockdown and my two back to back 200s in early March which were sociable calendar audax, we knew Efengyl was going to be the last for a while.

North South Divide - don't hustle me

That took a huge amount of head space. I've lost a lot of fitness even though I've ridden throughout, more hills than long miles. I was totally self sufficient by having lunch at home half way. I rode the route a few club mates were riding but started 90 mins earlier in the morning. the 5.30am alarm is my absolute most hated part of lunatic days. Bar nothing. I rode into Bristol and up the Portway and round Blaise Castle as if heading off to the start of the many audax that start in the Filton/Alveston areas, so I took a wistful pic of The Swan Pub at Alveston.

It was quite wet but the rain was due to clear and the wind built a huge amount during the day as the first 50km was my major tailwind time, but relatively it wasn't. The wind was a major feature of today, it may come up again. Through Berkeley but no best Ploughman's in the world today. I was in Stinchcombe for 9 where the others were due to stop for a café takeaway. Then I turned into the hills and the building south westerly. I enjoyed the ride down to Wotton under Edge via North Nibley. But I didn't really eat enough, breakfast had been minimal that early. I found myself dumped out on the big Cribbs roundabout and then hacked up another major hill to Clifton Downs and over the suspension bridge. A whizz over to Failand and a whoosh down Belmont hill to home by 11.30 Around 22.5kmh I think. I was wobbly and made myself eat a lot and take time so an hour out at home cooking some fresh pasta and drinking a massive milky coffee and eating lemon drizzle.

A home lunch break after what is a very respectable ride, makes going out again very hard. Very very hard but not as hard as the 5.30 alarm. If I was just going to do that I could have stayed in bed another couple of hours. Afternoon route is heading south, looping up onto the Mendips, dropping down onto the Somerset Levels and hacking back west to loop home without anymore significant lumps.

I told myself to get on with it so packed my barbag with another sandwich, refilled my bottles and made sure jelly babies were to hand. I knew the wind was getting up and it was going to be a long ride across the levels, but the wind also turned to a westerly.

I head off on the familiar "ride to work/start of ride" route to Backwell which I've done 1000s of times and head off up Brockley Combe at a plod, very slowly, very weary. Past the planes at the airport still in the same places, and off down towards Burrington. Burrington Combe was like a Pyrenean col today, never ridden one but it went on forever and I nearly stopped for a break in the drizzle, not sure where the forecast sun from 10am onward has gone today? I've never needed to do that before, it's a long benign climb, my favourite sort. I made it just, 75km to go and no more hills really. Descending Deerleap/Ebhor Gorge got a bit scary as suddenly 2 Police cars appeared racing up towards me, I heard the sirens and dived into a hedge as they rounded the corner, luckily the motorist behind me was driving very carefully/keeping distance and everyone halted safely, thank goodness for disc brakes. I've never seen so much traffic on the Mendips as today.

Past Wookey Hole and the marathon into the Force5/6 headwind as it had shifted from southerly to westerly (sorry I used to sail so think in Beaufort Scale!) The Levels were glorious, the sun came out and no traffic. Right left right left along those straight roads, every now and then a tantalising 100m not into the headwind then another 5km straight. I kept on plugging away, past Sweets Cycle Café about 4pm (Sweets takeaway closes at 3pm at present, the time I hoped to be there but fortunately wasn't planning on stopping) It felt like what I imagined the 90 mile straight/Nullarbor Plain road in Australia must be like with any headwind. 90 miles later (sic) I finally got to Loxton. A bit more up and down but just 30km home, with a tailwind. I hadn't managed to keep my speed at 20km/hr on the Levels but I had plugged away a bit more comfortably and finally found a rhythm, what with crawling hills, it was a good job there was no added pressure of holding someone else up, although I was daydreaming of a couple of friends randomly appearing to lead me home. No such luck.

I got home at 6.30, an hour later than I hoped, 12 hrs elapsed time, speed overall under 20km/hr. That's winter (when contending with night riding) audax speed for me. Most of me was suffering. The husband said "what took you so long?" He cooked me a nice dinner of salmon and new potatoes and green beans so he's not been dismissed. As we had ridden a 100km loop on Saturday to Weston with some some significant wind (plus he had been playing golf on the side of a hill in it) he did have some idea of what I had been contending with.

I'm just glad I made myself get out there, I've only done 4x100km in the last few weeks tops, once the exercise time element was lifted. I have to just blindly stop over thinking/procrastinating and just get out. Once I am out I'm OK, I've done it before I can do it again. It was great to finish the day on a high with the best weather of the day and a bit of kilometre chomping tailwind at the end. I might ache again but some endorphins have been kick started.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jun 2020)

Got my latest done yesterday. 101.3 miles on a variation of one of my more usual challenge ride routes heading south to start with then round in a loop through north Shropshire. Hard work due to starting and finishing with a fairly brisk headwind and not helped by self inflicted problems due to having experimented with my saddle adjustment. It's in the bag though. Ride report is here for those who want it: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6045182


----------



## Fiona R (23 Jun 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Got my latest done yesterday. 101.3 miles on a variation of one of my more usual challenge ride routes heading south to start with then round in a loop through north Shropshire. Hard work due to starting and finishing with a fairly brisk headwind and not helped by self inflicted problems due to having experimented with my saddle adjustment. It's in the bag though. Ride report is here for those who want it: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6045182


Saddle problems  and that wind! Well done. 👍


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jul 2020)

7th ride done this morning before it got too hot here. Wanted to get back before the temperature reached the mid thirty's. Took the main road out of Broome and then headed off towards Koolijaman. It's a route that I had seen others doing on Strava and it seemed a sensible option to gets the miles done away from the road train route. Then back towards the town and through the centre. Scooted past cable beach which is where everyone swims, even with the "beware of crocodiles" signs everywhere. Fi ally back to the camp and an ice cream from the camp shop. They're well under half the price of anywhere else, so it would be a shame to let them go to waste.
Now that I'm past the half way point I can at last say _only 6 more rides to go!_


----------



## bluenotebob (4 Jul 2020)

Yesterday was my first qualifying ride of 2020 in this Challenge, and this is my first post on CC for a few months. 

Apart from the lockdown problems that we’ve all experienced, I’ve been struggling to adjust to a new bike….25mm tyres, Shimano Tiagra gears and dropped handlebars … it’s taken time to get used to the new riding position and gear-shifting. But I’d done a couple of hilly 70+km rides in the last week so I thought that it was time to go for a 100+km flattish ride .. I hadn’t planned on doing 125km though. 

Heaven only knows if I can do 12 more qualifying rides this year – but I’m going to try..


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2020)

bluenotebob said:


> Heaven only knows if I can do 12 more qualifying rides this year – but I’m going to try..


Ditto!

I got one in before lockdown, but since then I have typically been doing only 15-25 kms a ride. In fact, I have only done one ride over 30 kms since mid-March (34 km).


----------



## Aravis (10 Jul 2020)

I need to bring the logging thread up-to-date, but not today, as I'll explain below. I thought I'd struggle with rolling lunacy during the lockdown, but well done lunacy, the incentive was strong enough. The ride on July 2nd, as well as being July's ICaM ride, also means I'm OK for rolling lunacy until September 3rd, and with DiY Audaxing expected to be back next month, it's looking OK.

But much more importantly, today officially I became a pensioner, instead of being pseudo-retired as has been the case for a while. One consequence is that I could have a new bike  but my beaten-up Raleigh continues to be something of a miracle. More likely I'll be looking to fund a few nights at Premier Inns or similar when touring becomes viable again. Something to look forward to. 

We've been celebrating this evening with some dining-in extravaganzas from Marks & Spencer and Tesco. A very enjoyable garlicky steak followed by sticky toffee pudding washed down with a bottle of rosé. And no-one had to drive an inch.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2020)

Having had my imperial century sequence interrupted by various things I've been taking stock and trying to figure out a plan for the rest of the year. Lately I've been trying to plan and ride the hilliest possible routes starting and finishing from home. Living where I do this can be quite a challenge as it's not terribly hilly, especially as I've been throwing in extra rules like no repeating the same climb twice, and no U turns.

Anyway, I've decided to throw my hat into the Lunacy ring, just to give me somewhere to record. I'm going for a target of 100km with a personal ethical restriction that the total elevation has to be over 1,500m. So I'll have a private challenge to make the lowest elevation as high as possible as well as keeping the shortest distance over the target.

Looks like this so far
1. Jan 4th 170.2 km 2,235 m
2. Feb 2nd 161.5 km 2,517 m
3. 13th Jun 123.5 km 2,125 m
4. 11th Jul 101.2 km 1,720 m

I'll sort out better ride descriptions and add to the ride logging thread soon.


----------



## bluenotebob (13 Jul 2020)

Welcome @Dogtrousers !

I've just looked back over the 2020 Loony ride thread and it looks like there are now 12 active competitors in this year's challenge (Lane pulled out earlier) … one more would make it a nice 13 .. which I think is the same number as last year.

If anyone's interested, here's the list - not in any order - and apologies if I missed anyone (or got the number of rides wrong)

Aferris - 7 rides
Andy In Germany - 2 rides
Super Super Leeds - 4 rides
Cranky Knee Girl - 5 rides
Aravis - 4 rides
Bazzer - 5 rides
Rickshaw Phil - 5 rides
Colin J - 1 ride
Sea of Vapours - 6 rides
Steve Rob - 3 rides
Dogtrousers - 4 rides
BlueNoteBob - 2 rides


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Jul 2020)

Congratulations @Dogtrousers. Top marks for the elevation restriction


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Jul 2020)

I appreciate that. Even more cause for 'extra points' in that terrain.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Jul 2020)

Got my latest done yesterday. 106.7 miles over a couple of loops around Shrewsbury. Much harder work than it should have been given the bike I used and the nice weather. I probably should have cut it short when I realised I was struggling but stubbornness took over.

The ride report is here for those interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6068765


----------



## aferris2 (15 Jul 2020)

Another ride done. Was intending to do 61 (birthday) km but ended up having to add one for luck. Just did three times around Broome as i didnt want to face a rather strong headwind uphill on the main road (although downhill on the return woukd have been fun). Not too hot today which was nice.


----------



## Aravis (15 Jul 2020)

Thank you @bluenotebob for the reminder that my log entry was still out of date. Corrected now.

The anticipated return of DiY Audaxing in August means that now is actually a good time for a breather. If I looked at my activity over the years I'd expect to see a tendency towards twin peaks in the spring and autumn. You could say that I don't do summer.


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Jul 2020)

Aravis said:


> Thank you @bluenotebob for the reminder that my log entry was still out of date. Corrected now.



You're welcome. That post wasn't intended as a reminder to anyone, but if that's what happened, then _tant mieux_.

I noticed that I'd already completed 9 qualifying rides by 11 July last year - this year I've done two... my plan is to do one a week from now on. I had intended to do another one today but … I know … man plans, God laughs .. well, the weather gods had a good laugh this morning. A really chilly and brisk NW wind put paid to the idea of going out for a long ride. 

The weather looks better on Friday ..


----------



## steverob (16 Jul 2020)

bluenotebob said:


> Welcome @Dogtrousers !
> 
> I've just looked back over the 2020 Loony ride thread and it looks like there are now 12 active competitors in this year's challenge (Lane pulled out earlier) … one more would make it a nice 13 .. which I think is the same number as last year.
> 
> ...


Yes, indeed there were 13 people who started the challenge last year, so we are at least already matching that (I would still include Lane myself as he did post at least one ride and there's nothing stopping him from posting more if he changes his mind).


----------



## bluenotebob (16 Jul 2020)

I've just bagged another one .. I'm catching up slowly 

I'll put some notes and photos in the 'Your Ride Today' thread a bit later on

Next ride planned for Monday or Tuesday ..


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Jul 2020)

That looks as if it would hurt impressively in a lip just by being a pointy thing, let alone a venom injector :-\


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2020)

Ouch!


----------



## bluenotebob (18 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Unfortunately, descending a hill after about 23km I an insect hit me in the mouth and stung me on the lip before dying. It seemed a bit of a churlish thing to do, but I suppose if you are going to die you might as well go out with a sting.



Commiserations - that looks very painful. I hope you recover quickly


----------



## bluenotebob (18 Jul 2020)

I knocked out another one today - a few lines and a couple of photos in the 'Your Ride Today' thread. I'm too tired to write much this evening

I hope to do one or two more qualifying rides this month - a lot depends on the weather (my legs are fine)


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Jul 2020)

Seventh Lunacy ride completed today, so over half way, which is encouraging. It would be nice if there was some summer to get them done in though. Today featured rain of excitingly varied intensity for the latter 2/3 of the distance, combined with a pretty feisty wind and temperatures in the low teens: a rather poor autumn day in other words!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2020)

It really is about time that I thought about doing my second qualifying ride of the year! 

(But despite strict anti-coronavirus precautions, it looks like I have still managed to catch a common cold so that will have to wait a while...)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2020)

Pretty sure I'm not going to get this done this year, but went and did another one today, now up to 5 (I think)


----------



## steverob (26 Jul 2020)

Fourth ride done today, which will be my last one for July.

Looking for at least three in both August and September and possibly two in October, which would leave me with just one more to squeeze in somewhere in order to complete. However I said something like that last year and didn't end up managing a single long ride after the middle of August, so I'm not counting my chickens by any means.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2020)

5 rides done.

I did a cut down version of The Shark, a beastly 200 km audax with 3,000 m of climbing that is sort of on my bucket list. The route itself almost goes past where I live and a bit of judicious hacking at the southern part of the route brought it down to 120 km with 2,100 m which enabled me to get home with plenty of the day left.

Nice sunny day. Lots of cyclists out. 

Four guys on race bikes blew past me as I laboured up Toys Hill. They didn't fly past, they were definitely feeling it, but they gradually pulled out of sight. At the top of the steep section they had pulled over into the car park for a breather. But what they didn't realise is that the car park isn't the top of the hill. There's another couple of hundred metres of relatively gentle slope before you reach the top. So you know what that means? It means ... I WON. WOO HOO! GO ME! Eat my dust and weep into your deep section rims, losers. That cheered me up in a rather puerile way.


----------



## Fiona R (23 Aug 2020)

I tried last weekend and failed on 2 counts, only managed 187km and 147km instead of twox200km.  Not sure I can post it here, not really lunatic enough Lon Las Cymru I did try, honest!


----------



## Aravis (24 Aug 2020)

@Cranky Knee Girl in terms of lunacy that is several orders of magnitude greater than anything I'd attempt, or ever would have. A great read; I'm a little pleased, if that's an appropriate word, that you found the southern side of the Gospel quite tough as well, as that's the only side I've ever climbed and I always found it hard.

I have one more ride to add to the log, from August 3rd. That means for "Rolling Lunacy" I'm OK until September 19th. However, I now have shingles, quite a shock to the system, and although I would be physically capable of climbing on a bike I definitely won't want to for a while. So that particular challenge is in the balance once again.

I never thought I'd find myself describing "swollen left breast" to a doctor. I had to sent a photograph today so that diagnosis could be confirmed. Anyone want a look? Thought not.

It can be hard to keep smiling, but I'm doing my best.


----------



## bluenotebob (24 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> However, I now have shingles, quite a shock to the system, and although I would be physically capable of climbing on a bike I definitely won't want to for a while.



Best wishes @Aravis ... I had shingles 11 years ago (in my face) and it knocked me for six. Once you're through the course of anti-virals, try some gentle rides .. but don't push it. 

I hope you recover quickly !


----------



## Fiona R (25 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> @Cranky Knee Girl in terms of lunacy that is several orders of magnitude greater than anything I'd attempt, or ever would have. A great read; I'm a little pleased, if that's an appropriate word, that you found the southern side of the Gospel quite tough as well, as that's the only side I've ever climbed and I always found it hard.
> 
> I have one more ride to add to the log, from August 3rd. That means for "Rolling Lunacy" I'm OK until September 19th. However, I now have shingles, quite a shock to the system, and although I would be physically capable of climbing on a bike I definitely won't want to for a while. So that particular challenge is in the balance once again.
> 
> ...


Keep smiling, shingles is hideous, apparently. Definitely don't start off too soon, viral load and the effect on your heart and all that.

Gospel up from Hay, the steep bit is at the bottom, always a bit hairy negotiating traffic at the same time but once out of the trees you know you're OK. I've always descended the other way, the long slog wasn't as long as I thought but the steep bit was grit standing up, refusal to give in and a bit of blue language. I like my climbs ploddy, not steep.

I've literally just booked a cabin the other side of Hay for a few days in October to go and explore some more, hot meals, shower and comfy bed after a ride/walk rather than a wet tent. Better be careful what I take the husband on, but we have to go and find this elusive Mountain Road. I want to see Elan Valley without feeling scared and worrying about logistics. He's not been up Gospel on 2 wheels yet either  Well I survived taking him on the bit mad loop of Lakes and C2C and Hadrians Wall last month. Just writing that up too. Weather then was pretty bad sandwiched with one 30 degree day.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Aug 2020)

Best wishes for a quick recovery @Aravis 

I'm still lagging behind with my own lunacy challenge rides but got another one done yesterday. 104.3 miles round the north of Shropshire in some lovely calm, sunny weather. Looking out at the howling gale, horizontal rain and scudding clouds today I can hardly believe the contrast. Write up here for those who like them: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6112989


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2020)

Yes, best wishes and GWS, @Aravis. I've known a few people who had shingles and they didn't have a fun time with it...

As for _my _Lunacy Challenge... I either have to give up on the idea altogether this year, or get stuck in soon and average well over one qualifying ride a week if I want to avoid trudging up and down the A646/A6033 in December! 

I somehow just haven't got into long rides this year. I am quite enjoying my local rides but the Covid-19 situation seems to have stolen my 2020 century-cycling mojo.


----------



## Aravis (26 Aug 2020)

Thank you for the messages of support, people. They really have been a big help. 

It's fairly early days, just a day and a half into the anti-viral treatment. Yesterday I obtained the strongest possible over-the-counter painkillers which contributed to a far more comfortable night than of late, so the situation is starting to feel manageable.

I can only use these painkillers for three days consecutively, so this morning I intend to ask the doctor for something a bit more targeted. My mother-in-law gets flare-ups and has given me the name of what she uses. Hopefully the doctor won't argue.

I have a good-quality elliptical trainer, somewhat underused, and once I'm able to exercise safely that should help me to ease myself back. I find the machine's most helpful program is a randomly-generated half hour of varying resistance which, mentally at least, strongly resembles riding along an undulating road, and I know roughly what numbers I should be able to clock up.

One bit of advice I did pick up was to be wary of comfort eating. Fair comment, but for now I'm following my instinct, if you get what I mean. Alcohol has been a bit of problem during lockdown, but it doesn't remotely feel as though that would help at the moment. Lets hope I can carry that forward...


----------



## Fiona R (26 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> Thank you for the messages of support, people. They really have been a big help.
> 
> It's fairly early days, just a day and a half into the anti-viral treatment. Yesterday I obtained the strongest possible over-the-counter painkillers which contributed to a far more comfortable night than of late, so the situation is starting to feel manageable.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a very sensible plan. Here's hoping it all works.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> .........................
> I somehow just haven't got into long rides this year. I am quite enjoying my local rides but the Covid-19 situation seems to have stolen my 2020 century-cycling mojo.


You're not the only one. I thought through the summer months I'd easily have done about three more centuries than I've actually managed. Either things getting in the way or plain lack of motivation. Having cramp problems on practically every long ride since last summer hasn't helped motivation in the slightest. This latest ride was good though so I'm feeling more positive about catching up than I've been for a while.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Having cramp problems on practically every long ride since last summer hasn't helped motivation in the slightest.


It wouldn't - cramp is horrid!

I haven't had cramp problems for years but did for a couple of years when I first got back into cycling. I think I had my bike setup slightly wrong and I definitely wasn't eating and drinking enough.

Any idea what is causing _your _cramps?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It wouldn't - cramp is horrid!
> 
> I haven't had cramp problems for years but did for a couple of years when I first got back into cycling. I think I had my bike setup slightly wrong and I definitely wasn't eating and drinking enough.
> 
> Any idea what is causing _your _cramps?


I'm fairly sure it's the bike setup. I found a setup I thought was good quite a while back and ended up replicating it across all the bikes. The problems with cramp didn't show up straight away but were getting worse and it was starting to come on earlier in rides which clearly wasn't right.

Trying out a new saddle earlier in the year made me rethink how I'd got them all set up and I've been trying to get it right most of the spring and summer. After going back to first principles the cramp didn't come on during the ride on monday. Hopefully I'm on the right track now.


----------



## lazybloke (29 Aug 2020)

I'm another one who's been missing my regular commute, due to a change of job in late 2019 as much as the lockdown this year. And then I stayed local during lockdown because I didn't want to crash and burden an A&E dept! As a result have done very few rides, and certainly nothing like my 60km target.

Nearly did it a week or so ago but was just short. Didn't make that mistake today - added some extra twiddly bits to my route to bring the total above my target.

Mind you, 12 more rides in just 4 months is feeling an unlikely target, but not impossible.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Sep 2020)

Congratulations @Sea of vapours ! Well done - a splendid effort. 

Will you try and 'relegate' some of your earlier rides ? or just put your feet up in front of the fire for the next 4 months ?


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Sep 2020)

Lunacy 2020 completed. 

Just under three calendar months again, though the 'wrong' ones due to the June start - it feels much more pressured, with sunset getting earlier, than last year when available light was always later, up until my last ride. I may well not do any more qualifying rides this year, though there's a month or so when I'd still consider them possible, albeit with an unappealingly early start (before 1100). 

I keep toying with the idea of upping the target to 200km next year, but I seriously doubt I'd manage it. Maybe a stretch to an imperial century might be viable. Aiming for the same distance does simplify the signature though ... 

Thanks @bluenotebob . I was just typing this as you posted. I probably will relegate at least one of them, assuming fine weather (huge assumption, that !), as there's a planned route I've not done which I'd like to. Thereafter, my break from Lunacy rides will be until at least the end of March, when the clocks change !


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Lunacy 2020 completed.


Splendid effort, especially considering everything else that has been going on! 

I am actually finding the challenge a _*DIS*_incentive to doing long rides this year... I have left things so late that it would take a really determined effort to get the required remaining 12 rides done before winter. If I carry on like this then at some point I would have to just accept that it wasn't going to happen, but if I go and do 4 or 5 qualifying rides then I am going to feel a big pressure on me to get the others done, _even if I am not enjoying them!_

I think the best bet is to just get one more done ASAP and see how I felt about it. If I enjoyed that ride, then bite the bullet and carry on. If my heart wasn't really in it, then accept defeat (again!) and look forward to a future vaccine-enabled, forum ride-friendly year (hopefully 2021).


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Sep 2020)

Thanks Colin. I won't 'like' the above though, other than hoping for a better 2021 of course. 

Yours is definitely a pretty major conundrum. Personally, I'd have no hope of doing it starting from one ride at this point. At least, I could do it on something less than my 150km target, but then I'd think that _"if I can do this in December then it's too short for the challenge" _.... Sooo.... I'd not start!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2020)

That is what I'm thinking. The fact that I have been considering how many times I can face whizzing up and down the A646/A6033 if things get tight, tells me that I should just rule myself out and enjoy what I choose to do between now and the winter.

Oh, blow it - _I'm out for 2020! _

Right, now that I am no longer doing the challenge, I fancy going out and doing a no-longer-qualifying metric century!


----------



## Fiona R (2 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That is what I'm thinking. The fact that I have been considering how many times I can face whizzing up and down the A646/A6033 if things get tight, tells me that I should just rule myself out and enjoy what I choose to do between now and the winter.
> 
> Oh, blow it - _I'm out for 2020! _
> 
> Right, now that I am no longer doing the challenge, I fancy going out and doing a no-longer-qualifying metric century!


Rather that than a report of strawberry jam on the A649 
I'm just not sure, I didn't manage to restart RRtY in August, the restart can be delayed for up to 6 months and the thought of another winter ...but it keeps my fitness up. will see how September goes.


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Sep 2020)

It’s been such a messy, fractured year that it makes @Sea of vapours achievement even more impressive.

Lockdown in France meant effectively no cycling for 8 weeks so that completely screwed my plans for 2020. I had to pull out of the HMCAM challenge and I had a late start to my Loony Challenge too.

The one thing I’ve been determined to do is to complete 9000km this year – I’ve had a year-on-year improvement since I re-started cycling in 2015 and I didn’t want to let the damn virus spoil that. I cycled 2615km in July/August which has got me back on track – and getting to 9000km is my prime focus for the rest of the year.

My ride on 24 August was my first ever 100+km ride over hilly terrain (I’ve done lots of hilly rides and a few 100+km rides – but not a 100+km ride that involved lots of re-ascent). I want to continue and do more of these in the rest of 2020, and I’ll post them as Loony Rides, even if I don’t get up to 13 (I’m only on 6 at present).

My thoughts have turned to 2021 (and yes, @ColinJ – let’s hope for a vaccine-enabled year). I will challenge myself to ride 10,000 km – complete the HMCAM challenge, get some Loony Rides in early next year – and perhaps try for the Metric Century A Month Challenge too.

There’s little or no point in doing rides that you don’t enjoy – but as @Cranky Knee Girl says, let’s all keep our fitness up – and have a great year’s cycling in 2021.


----------



## Fiona R (2 Sep 2020)

bluenotebob said:


> It’s been such a messy, fractured year that it makes @Sea of vapours achievement even more impressive.
> 
> Lockdown in France meant effectively no cycling for 8 weeks so that completely screwed my plans for 2020. I had to pull out of the HMCAM challenge and I had a late start to my Loony Challenge too.
> 
> ...


Very well said, even if it does all sound ever so sensible it's the best approach, for all of us. The way you are making a positive plan is very motivating. I find I need something to motivate me, even if it is a change to the original plan that's been scuppered through no fault of our own, or anyone. It is what it is.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Sep 2020)

RIde number seven done. I was hoping to squeeze 2,000m of climbing into my 100km ish ride. Fell a bit short at 1,995m*. I even tried keeping the GPS running until I was on the footbridge at the railway station where I finished.

Took in some of West Kent's best loved climbs - Toys, Carters and the beast that is Vigo Hill. Lovely day, lots of cyclists out. No hideous interactions with motorists. In between the climbs lots of nice tootling along quiet lanes.

* Edit: Uploaded it to Strava, which awarded me 2,054m of ascent. Unfortunately RideWithGPS is my system of record and that leaves me 5m short.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2020)

Another one bagged for me yesterday which should leave five to go - still eminently doable but not where I wanted to be at this point in the year. I repeated the route I did last month (mostly) as it's fairly easy going and used the Raleigh for its longest trip of the year. Ride report here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6124391


----------



## lazybloke (13 Sep 2020)

My first puncture of the year on a v early lunacy ride this morning.
It was the back wheel, and deflated slowly. I noticed it only whilst swerving through a mini-roundabout at 25mph (it's at the bottom of a hill). The sensation of the wheels trying to go in different directions was both fascinating and terrifying. That got the heart going.

One repair later, and I was on my way.
Home for breakfast, with a grand lunacy total for 2020 of er, three rides. Not very impressive!

BUT... I'm not giving up. The whole point of this challenge for me is to motivate me (to make more time for the bike). 

(Why the hell didn't I do longer rides during lockdown?)

Edited for a gazillion typos. Yes, i'm sure there are more.


----------



## Fiona R (13 Sep 2020)

I am trying to learn. I set myself up to do Not All Points North last weekend over 6 days. An event normally given a time of 72 hrs to do but this year not a race, no entry fee, anyone can ride it. So I had a go. i had 3 x roughly 100 mile days (first and second and final) and 2x200km I was behind before I started, had a lot of bad weather AGAIN from Sheffield via Dales to Lakes, and by Monday morning after only 250km 25% complete I scratched from a very wet wild camp high above Kendal to Oxenholme and went to my parents in Penrith on the train. my main worry was my knee that until a couple of days before was definitely not up to it after the fall at the end of Lon Las 3 weeks before.

I learnt a lot, I'm glad I did what I did, I'm so cross with myself for not just getting over Kirkstone Pass and finding a cheap bed for the night to totally dry out, have a shower, wash the soaking wet shorts etc I could only focus on how behind my plan I was. So another two lunacy rides down, I think I won't make it now but not admitting it as I must carry on to maintain some fitness.

But mainly why do I always get such awful weather?! so gorgeous now, if only if only


----------



## lazybloke (14 Sep 2020)

Yesterday's small-hours ride gave me wonderfully quiet roads into and back from London.
Today, I decided i'd do the same in rush hour traffic!
Yuck, traffic levels have jumped hugely since I last drove to work back in early August. Schools are back too.
Wasn't a bad route with two Royal Parks, but did have to tangle with some jams elsewhere. Was also fairly laden down with laptop & charger, other equipment for work, change of clothes, tools, etc, so the bike felt heavy and sluggish.

Took a meandering route home to ensure I achieved my lunacy distance. So that's two qualifying rides in 2 days!


----------



## Aravis (18 Sep 2020)

As I've reported elsewhere, I did my ninth qualifying ride on Wednesday. Never can I remember finishing a ride more tired, but it feels to have done a lot of good, and I definitely didn't push it!

For the "rolling lunacy" challenge I had just two days to spare this time - a bit close for comfort. The next critical date is October 5th, and after that the 15th. Naturally I'd expected September to be more productive so I thought I'd have a bit more time in hand. It's a fun challenge though.


----------



## lazybloke (19 Sep 2020)

Added 3 rides this week. Legs now need a holiday.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Sep 2020)

I'm now up to 7 lunacy imperial centuries, I shouldn't have declared the imperial century challenge rides didn't count as I've done 16 this year.


----------



## steverob (20 Sep 2020)

Thinking of renaming my bike "Trigger's Broom" because over the last two months it seems I've replaced virtually every part of it apart from the frame, either through upgrades or mechanicals (mainly the latter to be honest). It's been in the LBS for the last four weeks and would have been even longer had they not told me that their aim of replacing a certain part would have to wait until November, as that the soonest they've been quote on the back order from Shimano! Luckily it's not one that will stop me from riding it, although the one on the bike is on its last legs...

Anyway, having now got the bike back Saturday, I can now resume riding Lunacy rides again! Been stuck either doing Zwift or pootling town around on a borrowed hybrid - while both were fun in their own ways, neither really could scratch the cycling itch so to speak.

Got a qualifying ride done today and will post that in the main thread momentarily, but working out how much more I've got to do leaves me a little worried. Even assuming I can get one ride done per week - which relies a lot on the weather being 'not awful' at weekends - my completion date would still be 2nd week in November at the earliest. Do have some time off work in October, so maybe could get more rides done then just in case...


----------



## lazybloke (21 Sep 2020)

Had a couple of work meetings in London today, so went in by bike to bag another lunacy ride.
60km is a tough ask when commuting, as it eats up too much of the day. The flat tyre didn't help.


----------



## Fiona R (22 Sep 2020)

Only the first one since June, pan flat, 6/13. The husband suddenly announced last Tuesday that if he was going to attempt 200km it had better be "this weekend" as light is fading. Although flat Somerset Levels Dutch Hills were involved. Visited the muddy seaside towns of Weston, Burnham, Bream and Highbridge and whacky Glastonbury was half way last Saturday. I really enjoyed it, I did have to coax him home the last 60km into the wind, which was the extra over his previous longest ride although that involved lots of hills, bad weather and panniers on tour. So proud of him.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Sep 2020)

Ride #8 done. I took in three of Simon Warren's top 100 climbs: Toys Hill, Yorks Hill, White Lane. Yorks is an absolute horror. Some people say the top ramp is 25%. I suspect that is a bit of an exaggeration, maybe because the nearest whole number ratio is 1 in 4. But it's steep enough. And long enough.

All the same I failed to gather 2,000m in 100km. 1,936m this time. I think that's about the maximum I can manage for rides starting and finishing at home, without resorting to daft things like hill reps.

I think Simon Warren has been a bit forgiving with some of these climbs. Yorks deserves its place not just because of its toughness but because it's home of the self-styled "world's oldest bike race" - the Catford CC hill climb which has been going since 1896 (not up Yorks for the whole time though). Toys is a big lump by local standards but I'm not even sure toughest climb of that size in the area - I'd say Vigo Hill feels harder. White Lane is steep, but there are a ton of short steep climbs in the area. It does have a hill climb (The Bec, since 1955, which was the last ride of smug doper David Millar's pro career) but it's a bit like Yorks Hill's little brother.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Sep 2020)

Got my latest done yesterday. Third time in succession going clockwise round north Shropshire with a couple of variations thrown in to keep some interest (for me at least). 106 miles at 13.8 mph average and the write up is here for anyone interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6145320

Four to go with three months left. Getting there slowly.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2020)

Congratulations to those of you who have completed this year's challenge, and those of you who are getting close to it now. 

I'm definitely sticking to NOT finishing it this year, but I do want to try to get at least one more 100 km ride done (which would double this year's pathetic tally...)!

I won't say any more than that. If I do it, I'll post it in '_Your Ride Today_' and probably link to it from this thread. I have other ideas, but first things first...


----------



## Aravis (5 Oct 2020)

Congratulations to your husband, @Cranky Knee Girl, a great effort.

After an excessively flat ride in the middle of September, I did ride number 10 on the 29th, just before the weather started seriously to deteriorate. I was back to gentle rise and fall, which assuming I'm in reasonable health always seems to work best. The legs once again started to feel as though they'd go on forever, so I'm reasonably confident about finishing the lunacy challenge. A ride in each month is needed anyway if I want to keep RRtY going, not to mention ICaM.

If I can do that it will mean that by the end of the year I'll have an Eddington number of 120 miles. Taking GPS verified rides only I'll be one ride short of 110. A few years ago I saw these numbers as my lifetime targets, the furthest I thought I'd ever be likely to get. Cyclechat has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Fiona R (10 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> Congratulations to your husband, @Cranky Knee Girl, a great effort.
> 
> After an excessively flat ride in the middle of September, I did ride number 10 on the 29th, just before the weather started seriously to deteriorate. I was back to gentle rise and fall, which assuming I'm in reasonable health always seems to work best. The legs once again started to feel as though they'd go on forever, so I'm reasonably confident about finishing the lunacy challenge. A ride in each month is needed anyway if I want to keep RRtY going, not to mention ICaM.
> 
> If I can do that it will mean that by the end of the year I'll have an Eddington number of 120 miles. Taking GPS verified rides only I'll be one ride short of 110. A few years ago I saw these numbers as my lifetime targets, the furthest I thought I'd ever be likely to get. Cyclechat has a lot to answer for.


CycleChat is a dangerous addiction  There are worse. audax and the RRtY bandwagon are worse. I'm back on that one too, RRtY that is.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Oct 2020)

Number ten done yesterday. I ventured out to Lake Vyrnwy for the first time since March and had a ride that didn't go entirely to plan. Rain, a road closure, bad drivers, cramp, a puncture and a migraine. Despite the tribulations I still love riding up there.

The ride write up is here for those who like them: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6160350


----------



## steverob (12 Oct 2020)

Eighth ride done yesterday and with a week off work, hoping to get the ninth done midweek and the tenth done next weekend.

Had two planned routes in my back pocket (or rather, as GPX files on my Garmin) and picked between them at random. Turns out I accidentally made the right choice, because about 10 miles from home, came along a section with a sign saying "Road Closed for 3 Weeks from 12th October" - had I chosen the other route and used this one later, I'd have had to have made an extra 8 mile detour when I reached this point, which would not have been welcome! Actual ride itself was fairly uneventful, but quite happy with the average speed I was able to achieve - hit a number of PRs, many of which I wasn't actually aiming for.


----------



## Aravis (12 Oct 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> CycleChat is a dangerous addiction  There are worse. audax and the RRtY bandwagon are worse. I'm back on that one too, RRtY that is.


The worst of all, even though I believe I'm the only one doing it, is rolling lunacy. There isn't the same rhythm as with a regular monthly challenge, and I find myself repeatedly coming under pressure from the next critical date. Admittedly the circumstances of this year haven't helped.

And sure enough, the next do-or-die date is October 14th. I'm all set to go tomorrow, dealing with ICaM and RRtY at the same time. I think it should be OK.



Dogtrousers said:


> The only downside of getting home earlier is that, when I relax in a post ride bath instead of listening to the Funk and Soul Show on radio 6 I now get some rather intellectual cool jazz. Mmmm. Nice.


Doesn't the end of your paragraph imply that the consequence of getting home earlier isn't a downside at all?

If it's of any interest, generally I find the greatest pleasure on finishing a ride is to wash my face. That, and a bit of a rub down, is usually enough until the following morning when I do like to luxuriate in a long hot bath.


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> The worst of all, even though I believe I'm the only one doing it, is rolling lunacy.


I am too, following your invention of it last year. Admittedly, I didn't really start until June this year since finishing the 2019 Lunacy on 23rd June and then electing to stay walking distance from home throughout March, April and May this year made it non-viable. So, having only started on June 4th this year, the next year is relatively easy :-) I'm also doing a rolling thirty day 1,000km, which is somewhat focusing.


----------



## bluenotebob (13 Oct 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> I'm also doing a rolling thirty day 1,000km, which is somewhat focusing.



That's an interesting idea ... a little more info, please? 

Every day you have to calculate how many kilometres you rode in the previous 30 days? 

My 'daily averages' in July, August & September were 45km, 39km and 42km respectively ... so I was up there with you for the last 3 months ... but October has been a different story .. I'm only averaging 22km this month so far (273km/12 days). I guess if I calculated how far I rode in the last 18 days of September, I'd probably still qualify .. but I have a feeling that I'd end up spending more time doing daily calculations than actually cycling ..


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Oct 2020)

bluenotebob said:


> That's an interesting idea ... a little more info, please?
> Every day you have to calculate how many kilometres you rode in the previous 30 days?
> ...


Yes, exactly that. Arguably, you primarily have to be aware of what you did thirty days ago in case the rolling number is about to suffer a large drop as a large ride drops out of the period. That aspect is less of an issue if your distance pattern is consistent, rather than large distances at random intervals. It's very easy to do if you're looking at your rides with software which gives a 'Last X days' number. If you're not, then plugging all your rides into a spreadsheet and making that do a 'Last 30 days' calculation is the easiest approach. 

Warning though: it really is quite a demanding discipline. It's somewhat unrelenting unless the rolling target is a good bit less than that which you're typically achieving each month. I'm actually doing about 1,200km a month, so a rolling 1,000 in the last 30 days is often a given, but I have to be aware of it all the time. From the inverse perspective, however, I've only adopted dong the 1,200 in order to 'comfortably' achieve the 1,000 rolling ...


----------



## lazybloke (13 Oct 2020)

Departed for a lunacy ride today. Got called back so only managed 12 miles :-(
Try again at the weekend maybe. Not seeing many opportunities to complete the challenge unless I wrap up for some night rides. Fun, but brrr!!!


----------



## steverob (15 Oct 2020)

Ninth ride done, which crossed off a whole bunch of other achievements in one hit as well. It was my first (and quite possibly my only) 100km ride of 2020, it linked up my main VeloViewer tile cluster with my smaller London one and I got a chance to climb Swains Lane - possibly the only notable cycling hill in Central London (goes up alongside Highgate Cemetery). And my Eddington number has finally reached 62!

Ride wasn't without its trials and tribulations however. Managed to leave my drink bottle in the fridge (didn't realise until I was at least an hour in to the ride), my heart rate monitor somehow got stuck at 152bpm for a 15 mile stretch and despite the weather forecast showing as being dry all day, I got rained on at least on three separate occasions, plus each time it happened just as the road was starting to dry off from the previous shower, meaning I was back to getting wet from the spray even after the rain stopped. Also I lost the ability to shift gears from small to big ring at some point, but given that North London terrain turns out to be surprisingly lumpy, that wasn't the worst thing in the world.

But just when you start to feel sorry for yourself, life has a way of poking you and saying - oi, stop getting peeved about lots of tiny ridiculous things; everything could be a hell of a lot worse. For me, it was coming across a cyclist down at a roundabout, probably having been hit by a vehicle (no evidence to that, but given location of where they lay, seems most likely cause), that made me realise how pathetically small all my moans and groans really are. It had clearly happened a fair while previously - both police and ambulance were already both on scene and he/she was already wrapped in one of those silver blankets. Traffic was being diverted because the roundabout was blocked, but I chose to get off and walk my bike round the incident before carrying on. Certainly road safety was the predominant thought in my head for the next hour or so of the ride. Hope they make a full recovery.


----------



## Fiona R (18 Oct 2020)

steverob said:


> Ninth ride done, which crossed off a whole bunch of other achievements in one hit as well. It was my first (and quite possibly my only) 100km ride of 2020, it linked up my main VeloViewer tile cluster with my smaller London one and I got a chance to climb Swains Lane - possibly the only notable cycling hill in Central London (goes up alongside Highgate Cemetery). And my Eddington number has finally reached 62!
> 
> Ride wasn't without its trials and tribulations however. Managed to leave my drink bottle in the fridge (didn't realise until I was at least an hour in to the ride), my heart rate monitor somehow got stuck at 152bpm for a 15 mile stretch and despite the weather forecast showing as being dry all day, I got rained on at least on three separate occasions, plus each time it happened just as the road was starting to dry off from the previous shower, meaning I was back to getting wet from the spray even after the rain stopped. Also I lost the ability to shift gears from small to big ring at some point, but given that North London terrain turns out to be surprisingly lumpy, that wasn't the worst thing in the world.
> 
> But just when you start to feel sorry for yourself, life has a way of poking you and saying - oi, stop getting peeved about lots of tiny ridiculous things; everything could be a hell of a lot worse. For me, it was coming across a cyclist down at a roundabout, probably having been hit by a vehicle (no evidence to that, but given location of where they lay, seems most likely cause), that made me realise how pathetically small all my moans and groans really are. It had clearly happened a fair while previously - both police and ambulance were already both on scene and he/she was already wrapped in one of those silver blankets. Traffic was being diverted because the roundabout was blocked, but I chose to get off and walk my bike round the incident before carrying on. Certainly road safety was the predominant thought in my head for the next hour or so of the ride. Hope they make a full recovery.


Events like that make you appreciate life.

Very well done on the lifetime 62 👍 The Eddington game gets a little needley, taking ages to notch up one now as mine is metric and so masses drop off at 101/102/103 etc Height is more satisfying in that it moves upwards more regularly.

I thought I was master of "weather forecast OK/good" and still rains on you . It's only water


----------



## Fiona R (18 Oct 2020)

Number 7 done Porky 🐷 solo DIY200 to The Feed Station. I'm not likely to make lunacy but hoping to hang in on my RRtY all winter so will carry on posting just in case I ride silly numbers of 200s before the end of the year. 10 is my new target 

I love the Feed Station at Merriott but it's a 100 mile round trip. Weather forecast OK, I devise a route involving an errand to Radstock which stretched the route nicely to 204km The first 50km pretty hilly through Chew Valley and the back of the Mendips but nothing steep. Through Wells and Glastonbury (what a stink of Weed) with a couple of pathetic routing errors I made it to the Feed Station quite late at 12.45. It was heaving but I did have a huge sausage and cranberry roll and a coffee. Nearly an hour later I set off to pretty much ride home without stopping. Utterly glorious up to High Ham (I had passed Hambridge and Low Ham already) remembering the marvellous Merry Monk Audax cake spread at High Ham village hall. It was dusk by the time I reached Ham Lane in Kingston Seymour and my new dynamo lights are very effective even though I shouldn't be needing them in anger yet on a 200! I'm sure they slow me down by 1km/hr (had them on all day to be seen) or my legs are getting older  It's well worth going out and beating oneself up to come home to the OH's home made beef curry and dahl.


----------



## steverob (18 Oct 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Very well done on the lifetime 62 👍 The Eddington game gets a little needley, taking ages to notch up one now as mine is metric and so masses drop off at 101/102/103 etc Height is more satisfying in that it moves upwards more regularly.


62 miles is my big cliff-face number because of my previous involvement in the Metric Century challenges. It only took me 1 ride to get my Eddington from 61 to 62, but it will take another 13 to get to 63, and 25 rides to get to 65! Metrically I'm only on 85km, so still quite a way to go there.


----------



## Fiona R (18 Oct 2020)

50/100miles or 50/100km are certainly the cut off points. Recently I did 102 km knowing that will immediately be another one I'll need to do 103 or more to replace soon. What a treadmill


----------



## steverob (19 Oct 2020)

Now into double figures! Making the most of my time off from work - done three Lunacy rides in eight days. Considering it took me until July 10th to get my first three rides logged, it's starting to finally look like this might be do-able (famous last words). If the weather holds out, might see an 11th ride on Friday or Saturday.

Not much to report regarding today's ride - went out for an explore of the town of Bicester, avoiding the constant traffic jams surrounding the Village by dipping in and out of its suburbs. Any route out that way for me is by its nature fairly flat and this ride was no exception. And with the wind being mainly of the cross variety, no real problems were caused by that either, so it was all rather straightforward really.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Oct 2020)

Ride number eleven done yesterday. This is one I've been looking forward to getting out of the way as it means I've finally caught up with the backlog caused by missing two months and having to add an extra ride for this challenge. 105.5 miles round mid and north Shropshire, taking in a few roads less travelled to give a bit of variety. A pretty good ride on a dry day with hardly any wind and no cramp at all on this one. Just two more left to do.

Ride report here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6167876


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Oct 2020)

Whatever chance I had of completing this Challenge this year has just disappeared .. as from this Friday, I shall only be allowed outside to exercise for an hour a day. So that's me scuppered .. 

Good luck to everyone who still has rides to complete 

See you in 2021 ..


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Oct 2020)

Sorry to hear that. Not an issue you can sidestep though :-\ Better luck next year!


----------



## Aravis (29 Oct 2020)

bluenotebob said:


> That's an interesting idea ... a little more info, please?
> 
> Every day you have to calculate how many kilometres you rode in the previous 30 days?
> 
> My 'daily averages' in July, August & September were 45km, 39km and 42km respectively ... so I was up there with you for the last 3 months ... but October has been a different story .. I'm only averaging 22km this month so far (273km/12 days). I guess if I calculated how far I rode in the last 18 days of September, I'd probably still qualify .. but I have a feeling that I'd end up spending more time doing daily calculations than actually cycling ..





Sea of vapours said:


> Yes, exactly that. Arguably, you primarily have to be aware of what you did thirty days ago in case the rolling number is about to suffer a large drop as a large ride drops out of the period. That aspect is less of an issue if your distance pattern is consistent, rather than large distances at random intervals. It's very easy to do if you're looking at your rides with software which gives a 'Last X days' number. If you're not, then plugging all your rides into a spreadsheet and making that do a 'Last 30 days' calculation is the easiest approach.
> demanding discipline. It's somewhat unrelenting unless the rolling target is a good bit less than that which you're typically achieving each month. I'm actually doing about 1,200km a month, so a rolling 1,000 in the last 30 days is often a given, but I have to be aware of it all the time. From the inverse perspective, however, I've only adopted dong the 1,200 in order to 'comfortably' achieve the 1,000 rolling ...


I was a little puzzled by this exchange, in that you seem to have evolved an idea quite different to the one I attempted to describe last year. Which is totally cool of course.

The rolling lunacy idea I've been following is very simple but I've always found it frustratingly difficult to explain succinctly. I'll try this: on every day of the year you must have had at least 13 qualifying rides during the previous 365 days. Completing the standard lunacy challenge means this is automatically be the case on December 31st, but whether it was true on every day of the year depends on the dates of your rides compared to the previous year's. One year's efforts effectively set the schedule for the next.

I've found that psychologically there's a subtle difference from the monthly challenges, where the start of new month heralds a flood of activity and most participants do the necessary ride quite early. With my rolling lunacy challenge, the focus tends to be on the date by which a ride must be done, rather than the date when it can be done, and running it close once makes it difficult to prevent that happening again.

I had thought it was well in hand, but a combination of shingles, which lost me at least a month and poor weather through most of October (usually my best month) means I'm almost certain now to fail. A novel experience for me with Cyclechat challenges, and at the moment it feels quite demotivating.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Oct 2020)

I think perhaps you've mised an 'also' qualifier in a post of mine a while back.

I entirely understand your rolling Lunacy thing and talked about having adopted it in post number 704 . I then said that _"I'm also doing a rolling thirty day 1,000km, which is somewhat focusing" _Those are entirely different things, the only link being that they are both 'rolling', but one's 'long rides in the last year' and one is 'total distance in the last thirty days'.

As to the demotivating thing: yes, I think that's a problem with challenges in general. There has to be a risk of failure or it's not a challange, yet actually failing is certainly problematic. My approach to ameliorate that, at least in part, is to dismiss external factors in advance of their happening as 'not counting'. So the shingles misfortune would certainly count there, and in my case, were every day in January to be icy, I'd fail all sorts of challenges as I really don't do ice, but I really don't think I'd feel terribly bad about it (annoyed, but not as if I'd failed as such since it's wholly* external). 

* 'Wholly' given my choice to not cycle when it's icy anyway, which is pretty much my highest level 'not doing it' with respect to cycling.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2020)

_Demotivation?_ _*Don't talk to me about demotivation! *_

My cycling mojo is so far off the boil that it has actually frozen! 

I haven't been able to lower my targets fast enough this year to keep up... Every time I devise a new easier plan, something else comes along and scuppers that. I knew that I was not going to get 13 metric centuries in for this challenge but had decided that I would cherry-pick my favourite local hilly metric century routes and be satisfied with a reduced number of them. I was just about to begin that mini-challenge when I started to feel quite ill. I have no idea what it was, but it was at least the 3rd time this year since Covid-19 came along that it has happened so there may be a connection? Anyway, another 3 weeks barely touching the bike. I'm not going to start dragging myself over the hills _now_ as I am unfit, the daylight hours are getting short, and the weather is getting crappy.

At this rate, my 2021 target would be to cycle 13 times to Lidl and back, 3 km at a time. Actually, even that target probably would not be achieved because an Aldi store is being built much closer to me and I will probably start shopping there instead! 

Never mind. Being half-killed by blood clots didn't stop me making a decent comeback, so neither will a poor 2020.

I will try to come up with some interesting new routes for the future so I have something to look forward to.


----------



## Aravis (29 Oct 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> I think perhaps you've mised an 'also' qualifier in a post of mine a while back.
> 
> I entirely understand your rolling Lunacy thing and talked about having adopted it in post number 704 . I then said that _"I'm also doing a rolling thirty day 1,000km, which is somewhat focusing" _Those are entirely different things, the only link being that they are both 'rolling', but one's 'long rides in the last year' and one is 'total distance in the last thirty days'.


Ah yes, I remember that now. I probably glossed over it because as I tend to ride on just two or three days each month I think it would give me a schedule it's almost impossible to keep to.



Sea of vapours said:


> As to the demotivating thing: yes, I think that's a problem with challenges in general. There has to be a risk of failure or it's not a challange, yet actually failing is certainly problematic. My approach to ameliorate that, at least in part, is to dismiss external factors in advance of their happening as 'not counting'. So the shingles misfortune would certainly count there, and in my case, were every day in January to be icy, I'd fail all sorts of challenges as I really don't do ice, but I really don't think I'd feel terribly bad about it (annoyed, but not as if I'd failed as such since it's wholly* external).
> 
> * 'Wholly' given my choice to not cycle when it's icy anyway, which is pretty much my highest level 'not doing it' with respect to cycling.


There were at least two or three rides in the early lockdown days where I could easily have done another 10-15 miles to make them lunacy qualifying, but I assumed I'd have plenty of time later on. So I consider the likely failure to achieve rolling annual lunacy to be largely my own fault. Shingles needn't have put me quite so close to the precipice.

I think that mentally I've been coping remarkably well with this year's events, but in the last couple of days something in my mind has certainly snapped. A long dark winter is looming ominously. I've always thought that if I had to give up cycling but remained reasonably mobile, I'd try to do some serious photography. The thought of not continually looking at the weather calendar for good cycling days seems strange, but perhaps that's what's needed, just for a while.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Oct 2020)

I'm looking for 'just about tolerable' on the weather calendar at the moment :-\ Photography's a very good option though. I'm a landscape photographer and would argue that inclement weather and the winter months are best for interesting images.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> I'm looking for 'just about tolerable' on the weather calendar at the moment :-\ Photography's a very good option though. *I'm a landscape photographer* and would argue that inclement weather and the winter months are best for interesting images.


'_Professional_' or '_hobbyist_'?

I got the feeling that you just whizzed round your mega-hilly scenic cycle routes without stopping! Do you sometimes carry a big camera and stop to take photos, or do you keep the cycling and photography as separate interests?


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Oct 2020)

I've never carried anything capable of capturing light and producing a photograph on a bike (for values of never not including when I was cycle touring as a teenager). I suppose 'serious hobbyist' is about right, though I have sold a few prints when people ask. My camera bag, including tripod, comes in at about 15kg, so whilst I do carry it, sometimes plus bivvy gear, up hills, I'm not about to cycle with it.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2020)

Hmm, 15 kg _would _be pushing it! 

I sometimes carry that much back from shopping at Lidl but that is only 1.5 km and almost a flat route. I wouldn't fancy doing a hard ride with that much extra weight to carry!

I know it isn't a 'proper' camera, but I'd like to start carrying my little Canon Powershot S120 on some of my rides. It can take reasonable pictures in good light. I used to have a small bar bag which fitted my old camera but it is slightly too small for this one. I can't be bothered to keep stopping to take a camera out of my backpack. I'll have a look on eBay later to see if I can spot anything suitable


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Oct 2020)

There's also the minor detail that I tend to spend something measured in hours wandering around looking for just one composition ... Not really compatible with cycling in lots and lots of ways! Not that making landscape images is at all the same thing as carrying a small camera or phone to capture scenery and people on a route of course, for which your small bar bag approach has always sounded very good to me.


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Oct 2020)

That's unfortunate. Good thing there's plenty of very light kit around now which is also extremely capable. (I'm still not carrying it around on a bike though!)


----------



## steverob (7 Nov 2020)

One more ride to go!

Bit longer in terms of distance than I'd anticipated - original plan was only just over 50 miles; then added a few on to that by doing loops around my home town before setting out on one of my standard routes (but in reverse), only to find halfway round that one of my usual cut-throughs had been closed off by a security gate with cameras and a numeric keypad for entry.

Now to be fair, I believe the road in question (which cuts through a country estate) was always officially private, but they've never closed the gates before, or have at least left a side gate open for walkers and cyclists. A real disappointment because there's a lovely little climb at the end of it and now it looks (especially from the signage) that this will no longer be an option.

What it did mean for today was that I had to take a ten mile detour, which pushed me into metric century territory for only the second time this year. Now yes, I could have used these extra miles as an excuse to cut back the later part of my route short to bring me back towards my initial planned distance, but I felt that as the weather was good for November and my legs didn't feel too bad, why shouldn't I take advantage of that?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Nov 2020)

The new lockdown came along just at the wrong moment when I'd already planned round the forecast weather window. Since outdoor exercise is still allowed (nay, encouraged) and no limits have been imposed I got out yesterday to complete ride number 12 while that situation lasts. Route planned to stay fairly local (I thought 12 miles radius was fair), to avoid as many towns as possible and to not cross the border. Obviously it was a solitary ride and since I don't generally organise my big rides around cafe stops anyway the fact they are closed wasn't a problem.

It was pretty good weather-wise and I got on reasonably well. 107.9 miles at 12.2 mph average and the write up is here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6189927


----------



## steverob (21 Nov 2020)

2020 Lunacy Challenge completed!

Well, completed for now anyway - I know the ethos of this challenge means it isn't ever actually completed until the 31st December, as you can carry on riding and make your 13th longest ride longer yet. And as I only need two more rides to up it from 50 miles to 51, I thought I might as well try (a further three on top of that to get to 52 might be a bit too far).

As for the ride itself, I'd set myself a route to do on Thursday that took me out to a particular road in Oxfordshire that I love riding along, but due to circumstances I didn't get time to go out and do it. Come today I intended on revisiting that route, but as the wind conditions had changed massively in the last two days, the original would have left me with a horrendous headwind for the last 15 miles, so I had to make a few revisions first thing this morning. But I got it done and thoroughly enjoyed myself as part of it.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2020)

steverob said:


> 2020 Lunacy Challenge completed!


Well done! (And to everybody else who stuck 2 fingers up to coronavirus and carried on regardless.)

I'm already looking ahead to next year, and (hopefully?) some long non-coronavirus-threatened forum rides. I'd rather not fail this challenge for the 3rd year on the trot!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Nov 2020)

Got my thirteenth ride done yesterday. Mostly the same as the lockdown route I came up with for the last ride but with some variations for a bit of a change of scene. 109.21 miles which makes it my longest ride of the year. Started off well but I could feel the strain as I went round.

The ride write up is here for those who like them: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6207041


----------



## lazybloke (24 Nov 2020)

steverob said:


> One more ride to go!
> 
> Bit longer in terms of distance than I'd anticipated - original plan was only just over 50 miles; then added a few on to that by doing loops around my home town before setting out on one of my standard routes (but in reverse), only to find halfway round that one of my usual cut-throughs had been closed off by a security gate with cameras and a numeric keypad for entry.
> 
> ...


Might be worth checking on PROW or other Right of Way maps.


----------



## steverob (24 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Might be worth checking on PROW or other Right of Way maps.


I had already checked that out and it looks like there was never any official public right of way over the road section, it was just never enforced. There is a public footpath that bypasses the gated part of the road (see https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/136077981) but that is basically across a muddy field in winter and even on a dry summer's day would not be passable on a road bike (plus you would have to lift your bike over a stile at both ends).


----------



## steverob (1 Dec 2020)

So with a month to go, let's just have a quick look at the numbers for this year compared to last time. It seems futile to try and compare any previous year to the trash-fire that has been 2020, but I'll give it a go anyway!

Last year we (appropriately) had 13 people enter the Lunacy challenge; and by enter, I mean post at least one ride of their chosen qualifying distance on the thread; and 10 people managed to complete it. This year we are up to 15 entrants, although given the prevailing circumstances, it shouldn't be much of a surprise that we will have fewer people completing - indeed there were three people who have only logged one ride, with all of those occurring before the first lockdown started I think.

As of 1st December, we have four finishers already - in order: @Sea of vapours, @Tribansman, myself and @Rickshaw Phil - with @aferris2 only one ride away from being the fifth. Got a handful of people on 8-10 rides who may still be able to complete if December's riding weather is kind, but beyond that it's looking unlikely we'll see many other finishers this year unfortunately.


----------



## aferris2 (2 Dec 2020)

I'm done! Last ride of the challenge completed today. Last year I had the advantage of being in the southern hemisphere for the last part of the year. Then the problem was too much heat. This year its back to the cold North half and its been really difficult to summon up the enthusiasm to get out. Of course, once you're wrapped up in the extra layers its fine.
Kept more or less to my standard route with a slight variation to the end to miss out some of the essex hills. Little sunshine today and no wind either so that was good.
Now, just need to work out how to add another moon to the signature and work out what distance to aim for next year.


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Dec 2020)

Congratulations on finishing this year @aferris2 .. and congratulations too for being our only Multi-Continental Lunatic

If there were 13 continents, we could have another truly epic Lunacy challenge ...


----------



## aferris2 (2 Dec 2020)

bluenotebob said:


> Congratulations on finishing this year @aferris2 .. and congratulations too for being our only Multi-Continental Lunatic
> 
> If there were 13 continents, we could have another truly epic Lunacy challenge ...


Thanks!
The Australian adventure was meant to give me about 18 months of summer - going north in the colder months and south in their summer. It didn't work out that way with fires and the virus... Never mind!
Maybe the next challenge could be each ride in a different country. Bonus points awarded for getting outside Europe of course.
Sadly I don't think I'm going to be able to return to Australia for a year at least.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Dec 2020)

Well unsurprisingly it looks like I'm not going to make it. My challenge was 100km (with an ethical requirement of 1,500m climb) and I managed 9. During lockdown I've just been doing local rides with lots of hills (up and down, up and down at Crystal Palace)

If I do a retrospective lunacy assessment - which I realise is against the spirit of the challenge - then I did 13 rides of greater than or equal to 83.3 km. (Or 92.2 km if I cheat and include turbo rides).

If I were to impose a personal ethical climbing limit then I managed 13 rides of 62.6 km or more with at least 1,000m of climb. (or 71.8 with turbo cheating)

I doubt I'll improve on those but for a brief inter-lockdown period it gave me something to aim at, so thanks for that.


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Dec 2020)

Sorry you're not going to make it, but this year was certainly rather restrictive in Lunacy terms and that's pretty close. And, as ever, having something to aim at is the main thing, isn't it.


----------



## Fiona R (30 Dec 2020)

Failed miserably 🙄


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Failed miserably 🙄



I failed too: I managed a mere two out of the thirteen 100k rides I'd planned. Mind you I can plead mitigating circumstances as apart from C-19 I also moved house and got a new job.

I'll try again next year, perhaps with a lower KM goal.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2020)

I can't decide what to do about 2021... In an ideal world, I'd aim for 161 kms for this challenge (metric equivalent to imperial century), PLUS the metric-century-a-month, PLUS top up with the 50-a-month, aiming to do separate rides for each. I also want to do my new climbing challenge. 

The thing is, I reckon Covid-19 will still be a big issue until at least mid-summer, so most of my rides until then will be done solo so my motivation to do longish rides could again be an issue. 

There is also the small matter of my recent challenge failures...  I still feel that a challenge should _be _a challenge so I don't want to play safe by picking a distance that I know that I can/will do. OTOH, repeatedly trying but failing to complete challenges is depressing!

I'll decide before the end of January what I am going to have a go at.


----------



## Aravis (31 Dec 2020)

I failed by two, but it might be worth remembering that 11 rides of 200km is still the second highest I've ever achieved in a calendar year, even in those far-off days of my youth.

I did think it was reasonably well in hand but I had a setback a couple of months ago and 125 miles wasn't realistic. I made it over the line for the ICaM challenge though.

Remember the glorious weather of the first lockdown? There were at least a couple of rides I could easily have extended to 125 miles during that period. But Audax had decreed that although there was no limit on how far anyone was allowed to ride, informing someone in advance of their intention was too dangerous.

Much thanks to @ColinJ and @Sea of vapours for getting this challenge established. I'm not sure what I'll do next year. Whether I'll be fit enough to start 100 milers in January I'm not even thinking about at the moment. If not, a lunacy target of 100 miles sounds a bit too easy; 200km a bit far, especially as I think I'm done with Audax.

Let's just remember that 2021 is going to contain some great days in the saddle.


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Dec 2020)

Aravis said:


> ... especially as I think I'm done with Audax.


Why is that then, just out of interest?


----------



## Aravis (31 Dec 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Why is that then, just out of interest?


A very fair question. I don't really have any great motivation to do calendar events - I think I've done four since 2015. My main reason for joining a couple of years ago was to pick up some cool awards when there was still a chance I might have the strength and ability. RRtY is achieved, so the venture into Audax has its tangible reward. SR is beyond me I'm sure. Last year I was possibly still in with a chance of the Randonneur 5000 award when lockdown struck. But at the moment I'm nowhere near being able to contemplate these sort of rides, so I think it's best to forget it for the moment (I've sent a personal message of thanks to my DiY organiser for all his friendly help) and start building myself up again gently.

Maybe next Autumn my world will look completely different and I'll pick up the challenge again.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Jan 2021)

Assuming there are no more lengthy lockdowns in France this year, then I’m up for this Challenge again. It’s perhaps a dodgy assumption – apparently 60% of the French don’t want to be vaccinated against Covid (WTF is wrong with them?).

I’m staying with my 2020 target of 84km. I know how I’m going to do it .. two qualifying rides by 30 April, seven by 30 June, and eleven or twelve by 30 September. Whether I actually do it is another matter. Motivation and positivity are pretty thin on the ground at the moment. I haven’t even looked at one of my bikes since 13 December – never mind gone for a ride.

Could we have a new thread for 2021 rides, please ? ...@ColinJ ?


----------



## steverob (1 Jan 2021)

Not sure what my target will be for this year. Might go back to the 65 mile target from 2019 that I failed to achieve, but may hedge my bets with something slightly lower (say 100km) and have the higher number in my back pocket as a stretch goal.

Regardless it will certainly be above this years goal of 50 miles, as barring one pre-Covid ride in March, at which point I hadn't officially signed up for the challenge anyway, all my qualifying rides I managed to get done in pretty much 5 months (20th June to 21st November), so clearly I need to push myself a little harder this time round.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2021)

bluenotebob said:


> Could we have a new thread for 2021 rides, please ? ...@ColinJ ?


Ah, yes - it is so long since I took part that I forgot about it! Coming shortly... 

PS Done!


----------



## steverob (5 Feb 2021)

Looks like I'm going to be the first to post for 2021, which is a bit of a shock! My target is going to be 62.14 miles (e.g. 100km), but I am going to aim to do as many over 65 miles as possible, which will be my stretch goal.

As for the ride, after two weekends of terrible weather (mainly icy) and not being able to get out for a decent length ride, I saw that this weekend looked to be more of the same, but having managed to wangle a Friday off of work and the forecast leading me to believe that I might be able to get a long ride done, it seemed like too good an opportunity to miss. It was going to rain overnight, meaning wet roads to start, but looked clear until 2-3pm, by which time I was hoping to already be home.

Did one of my standard flat-ish routes out to the west of Aylesbury, with a couple of additional detours thrown in to bump up the mileage - some planned, others forced on me by road closures (usually due to HS2 works) or flooded roads - did have to go through one flooded section which came up to the bottom of my pedal stroke!

And just as I was doing the only notable climb of the day (Poundon Hill), I noticed the first spots of rain on my GPS screen. It wasn't even 1pm, so it looks like the rain arrived early. By the time I got to the top, it had gone from spitting to pouring and then not long after to absolute downpour. As I was already on my way back home, there was nothing I could do to get back any quicker and nowhere to shelter - I just had to stick it out and keep riding for the next 25 miles.

Of course, the rain started to subside just as I got within 500 yards of my house! Took me a couple of hours to dry off and get warm again, which is why I've only just got round to posting!


----------



## aferris2 (21 Feb 2021)

Right, I'm in for another year. Going to keep the same distance as last year for the moment (60 km) but want to stretch that to at least 80 km if I can. Lack of riding over winter has taken its toll on fitness and I'm obviously going to have to get used to the saddle again.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2021)

I have decided to be realistic... I will make my 2021 target distance 100 km because I am not doing the MCAMC this year and have only done one 100 km ride in well over a year so aiming for 13 longer rides this time would be a bit of a stretch, especially since forum rides still seem a few months off and they are usually what I do to motivate myself.

I'll (hopefully!) make some of my rides 161 km (100 miles) but I won't commit myself to that distance this time.

I have in mind doing at least 6 of the rides on singlespeed and 6 on my best bike. The ss rides will be flat/undulating and the others will be hilly.


----------



## steverob (1 Mar 2021)

Well yesterday's ride was not strictly speaking a planned Lunacy entry, but at the same time I knew there was a fair chance I might end up doing one with just a little added effort. In fact had I been in the MCAMC I would certainly have postponed this ride in order to do it next weekend so that it fell in March just on the off chance (having said that, had I entered the MCAMC, I'd have already been out as I didn't do a ride in January!).

It was my third ride out to Bicester in about two months; the first I had to slightly cut short, the second I got massively rained upon (see previous Lunacy ride), but this time I finally got to achieve my planned route without interruption. That was always going to take me to about 55 miles, then with a part where I got a little lost in a new housing estate and another (more intended) detour, that pushed me up to 58.

Then on the way home I got a text from the wife saying she wanted to get out on her bike and wanted me to accompany her - it was going to be her first ride since breaking her arm back in December and she obviously felt a little nervous. So that meant another three miles, by which time I thought, why not just go one more time round the block and cross the 100km mark.

If my plans of achieving my 65 mile stretch goal come to fruition, then this will be one of the first rides to drop off the bottom of the list anyway, so it didn't really matter how much over the target I went, as long as I did just enough.


----------



## aferris2 (21 Mar 2021)

Second ride done, doubling up on the 50km challenge. I really did want to go for the 80 km stretch target today. Weather forecast said sunny and a reasonable 11C but it wasn't. Totally ran out of energy and just scraped past the 60 km distance. I've not been out enough so fitness has completely gone. Let's hope the weather warms up a bit to persuade me to go out a bit more often.


----------



## steverob (27 Mar 2021)

Three Lunacy rides done before the clocks change - that's not bad going! Rode south and west down to a small town in Oxfordshire called Benson, better known for the RAF base round the corner that shares its name and then back via a slightly more circuitous route

Had to replan a little on the fly when the road I was planning to take between Thame and the A40 turned out to be closed for 12 weeks. Looked it up on my phone's browser while standing by the diversion sign and found that the actual roadworks were towards the A40 end of the road, about 3 miles away. Had it been nearer the Thame end, I would have been tempted to ride down to it (road open for access, but would essentially be traffic free) and see if I could sneak my bike through, knowing that it wouldn't have been far to ride back if I couldn't - but adding on potentially six miles didn't sound such a good idea, especially as I worked out a diversion (not the one signposted) that would only add on four.

Took a lunch break at a McDonalds just outside Wallingford - basically stood in the car park, ordered on the app, looking through the window to see the screen for when my order was ready and then dashed in and out in less than 20 seconds to pick it up. Probably beat most of the car drivers who were still queuing round the block for the drive-in and I got to eat it in the fresh air rather than being cooped up in a metal box which would now probably smell of fast food for the next fortnight!

To make up for the additional miles earlier, I did eliminate an optional part of my planned route - it was just to cover a section of road I'd previously wanted to explore further and I'd have had to come back the same way afterwards, so it didn't make much difference to postpone it to another ride.

Way home was a lot easier as it was a cross/tail wind for most of it, compared to the cross/head I'd had on the first half. Picked up some good speed between Wheatley and Haddenham looking at Strava, though I did purposely choose to take a flatter longer route over the shorter hillier one, so maybe that shouldn't be too much of a surprise!


----------



## aferris2 (30 Mar 2021)

3rd ride done today, going for my stretch target of 80 km. Lots of sunshine today so the legs got an airing. Headed out to Maldon and decided to avoid the Prom which I knew would be packed. I did pop round on the way back to see the Maldon barges but decided to leave the masses alone. Had a couple of "interesting" passes on the way back. Lockdown has obviously meant that some people have forgotten how to drive.


----------



## bluenotebob (7 May 2021)

I’m finally off the mark in this year’s challenge. I’d planned Loony rides for April but I had to abandon them as we went into lockdown again (restricted to 10km from home). We came out of lockdown on Monday, thankfully. 

I enjoyed today’s ride, exploring north of the Rance, but as it was my first ride over 80km since last September, I’m feeling it this evening.


----------



## steverob (9 May 2021)

Five rides now done and the longest one of the year so far. Main aim was to cross off some elusive VeloViewer tiles in and around the Luton area, which was going to involve going down some country lanes with rather sketchy surfaces (especially on road bike tyres) but managed that without too much problem in the end - the fact that it was probably the warmest day of the year so far certainly helped with drying out some of the muddier parts.

Talking of heat, I completely forgot about applying sunscreen and am now suffering the (admittedly rather mild) consequences! In my defence, with it being overcast for a lot of the ride and very windy, it did not even occur to me until I'd been home for a good few hours and wondered why my arms were so itchy all of a sudden - you can definitely see the dividing line where my sleeves came down to!

The main other point of interest about the ride was that I properly went through a ford for the first time, which was kind of cool. I'd been through one before strictly speaking, but it was in the middle of a very hot summer and basically it was just a sheen of water on the road surface - I've ridden through deeper puddles! However this one actually counted as it was a good few inches deep and quite long - ended up creating myself quite a nice little wave (went through at a decent speed) and my legs got a proper soaking!


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 May 2021)

I have posted a ride in the ride thread. I'm undecided as to whether to try to complete this in 2021 though, so that's very much a placeholder for now. I'm not sure I can manage both the Lunacy Climbing Challenge and this one, since they are 100% incompatible; at least they are for me as I'm not about to do a 150km ride with a 30km section of 1,000m ascent in the middle of it. I was vaguely intending to get the climbing one finished soonish and move on to this one, but recent weather has somewhat stymied that. 

And a plug here for the Lunacy Climbing Challenge. It's certainly challenging :-) And it's certainly not too late to start, though you do need to live somewhere with at least a few, densely-located, steepish hills.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2021)

I'm still waiting for cycling inspiration to strike this year but I really should start getting my fitness ready in advance of that momentous day! 

The only time since 1989 that I have lost my cycling mojo to this extent was 2012-2013 and I had a very good reason for that... (Well, I suppose a global pandemic is also a _partial _excuse, but other people have worked around it so I could have done too.)

My Lunacy Challenge target distance this year is 100 km.

If we manage to fight off the Indian Covid-19 variant and are set free as planned on the 21st of June then I will be going to Devon for a week or so and my hope is to do 3 x 100+ km rides down there. Those will be pretty hard so I ought to get 2 or 3 easier metric centuries in up here first. I am organising a 100 mile forum ride for shortly after I get back from Devon. If I can stick to that plan then I will have got 6 or 7 qualifying rides done before the end of July. That would give me a reasonable chance of completing the challenge this time round.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 May 2021)

That's a second Lunacy ride for 2021. That was 'accidental' though, and I'm still not necessarily doing the challenge. 

'Accidental' in that I wanted to go up Great Dun Fell and the summit is more than 75km from home, so clocking up a 150km trundle is inevitable. For once, it wasn't cold up there *and* there were panoramic views, unobscured by cloud. The whole of the Lakeland skyline, the Howgill Fells and the Yorkshire Dales in one half of the view and the largest road-free area in England (I believe?) in the other. 

It's good, this properly May-like weather


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Accidental' in that I wanted to go up Great Dun Fell and the summit is more than 75km from home, so clocking up a 150km trundle is inevitable. For once, it wasn't cold up there *and* there were panoramic views, unobscured by cloud. The whole of the Lakeland skyline, the Howgill Fells and the Yorkshire Dales in one half of the view and the largest road-free area in England (I believe?) in the other.


I don't do the 'bucket list' thing, but Great Dun Fell is a climb that I want to do at least once. It may well be _only _once though because I am even further away, and it may well kill me! 

There are a few other big classic British climbs that I really want to do. Once I get my state pension, I will be able to afford cycling holidays to take some of them in.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 May 2021)

You should get a train to Appleby and do it from there. Given the time I know you can get to Settle in the morning, and the time you can get home, that leaves ample time for a train to Appleby and back, with several hours to 'nip up the hill' between trains. I went through Appleby out and back today and it was 2h10m, which included some stopping and eating and some admiring the view. Only do it on a nice day though - it's a bit grim otherwise!


----------



## aferris2 (30 May 2021)

Slightly disapointed that we only have one page (and a bit) of chats this year. Where is everyone? Weather seems to be finally making a turn for the better (at least here in the south) and with lockdowns/restrictions almost gone, there aren't many more excuses left to not get out 

Ride No. 6 done today. This is the 3rd 80km ride so looking like the longer distance might be possible if we get a proper summer. Nice sunny weather for the ride to Maldon, but a bit breezy and cold on the coast so disn't stay too long. Lots of lunch venues (pubs) closed on the way back so ended up having lunch at 4pm when I got home.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> You should get a train to Appleby and do it from there. Given the time I know you can get to Settle in the morning, and the time you can get home, that leaves ample time for a train to Appleby and back, with several hours to 'nip up the hill' between trains.


The quickest way by bike for me is to cycle to and from Keighley but I wouldn't enjoy doing that. 

I could just do the obvious and get the train to Leeds, and the Appleby train from there. It might pay to get off at Bradford Interchange and cycle over to Forster Square. I would have to check the timetables to see if I could save time, but I might end up just having to wait for the train I could have caught from Leeds anyway.

There are quite a few rides that I would like to do up there so I think I'll just have a holiday in the area instead.


Sea of vapours said:


> I went through Appleby out and back today and it was 2h10m, which included some stopping and eating and some admiring the view.


That means 3+ hours for me! 



Sea of vapours said:


> Only do it on a nice day though - it's a bit grim otherwise!


Oh, definitely! The hills round here are bad enough in dodgy weather but GDF is _twice_ as high.


aferris2 said:


> Slightly disapointed that we only have one page (and a bit) of chats this year. Where is everyone? Weather seems to be finally making a turn for the better (at least here in the south) and with lockdowns/restrictions almost gone, there aren't many more excuses left to not get out


I've been feeling a bit of a cycling fraud this past 16 months so I haven't felt that I was really part of the challenges, and therefore had less to add! 

I still hope to salvage my 2 Lunacy challenges this year and go on to better things next year. I will be getting my state pension from January so I will have more money to spend on cycling trips and my bikes, as well as feeling more able to concentrate on things I _want _to do rather than things I _need _to do!


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 May 2021)

Well if you do manage to get up there in some manner I'd be happy to trundle over and accompany you up GDF on a fine day.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Well if you do manage to get up there in some manner I'd be happy to trundle over and accompany you up GDF on a fine day.


It would make a very special forum ride! 

I'd really need to get to work on my back and neck before tackling a climb as big as that one. They have got worse with underuse this past year.


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 May 2021)

It's surprisingly civilised, as a day out: 
Leave Todmorden 0943, arrive Appleby 1247. 
Leave Appleby 1700, arrive Todmorden 2038
£26.40 return, and one change in Leeds each way. Over four hours available to get up and down. It's certainly entirely possible once you've sorted out your neck and back. Admittedly, more appealing when starting somewhat more locally, thus removing 6-7 hours of train.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

£17.40 with my old-fogey's _Senior_ railcard!

Quite a lot of the train journey scenery would be very pleasant, but it's still a big train time : cycling time ratio.


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 May 2021)

Bargain! 

Speaking as a mountaineer, and noting that the cycling distance to train ratio is even more ridiculous than the cycling time to train ratio, I think it has an elegant eccentricity about it.


----------



## steverob (31 May 2021)

aferris2 said:


> Slightly disapointed that we only have one page (and a bit) of chats this year. Where is everyone? Weather seems to be finally making a turn for the better (at least here in the south) and with lockdowns/restrictions almost gone, there aren't many more excuses left to not get out


Yeah, it's a shame that this challenge isn't as busy as it was in previous years, but I think when Covid blew a gigantic hole through most people's ability to complete this last year, it may have put people off from signing up again. I'll admit that had I managed a 100km ride in January this year (I tried, but the weather didn't want to co-operate), I probably wouldn't be here and would be doing the Monthly 100k thread instead (plus the 50k one I'm already doing).

Maybe we need to get visible on the other challenge threads to remind people that if they don't manage the Monthly challenge they've signed up to, this is still one they can enter, even now.

Anyway, as you'll have probably seen on the main thread, I'm now also up to my 6th Lunacy ride, with 4 of them meeting my stretch goal already.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jun 2021)

aferris2 said:


> Slightly disapointed that we only have one page (and a bit) of chats this year. Where is everyone? Weather seems to be finally making a turn for the better (at least here in the south) and with lockdowns/restrictions almost gone, there aren't many more excuses left to not get out
> 
> Ride No. 6 done today. This is the 3rd 80km ride so looking like the longer distance might be possible if we get a proper summer. Nice sunny weather for the ride to Maldon, but a bit breezy and cold on the coast so disn't stay too long. Lots of lunch venues (pubs) closed on the way back so ended up having lunch at 4pm when I got home.


All being well I shall start contributing to the thread soon. What with lockdowns, bad weather and various demands on my time I haven't managed to make a start yet and am currrently struggling to get in more than a couple of rides a week which hasn't helped with fitness.

i'm going to have a go at a metric century Lunacy Challenge this time and aim to build back up to the imperial centuries as I go along.


----------



## aferris2 (3 Jun 2021)

7th ride done today and I pushed the limits by riding over 100km. First ride into 3 figures this year so pleased with this. Hopefully we are now really into summer with lots of warm weather to come so plenty of time to get those rides in!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2021)

I'm hoping that once I finally do my first qualifying ride, my current mental block will disappear and let me get back to normal!

I'm currently struggling for motivation to do rides which I used to think were almost too short and easy to be worth bothering with...


----------



## steverob (4 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm hoping that once I finally do my first qualifying ride, my current mental block will disappear and let me get back to normal!
> 
> I'm currently struggling for motivation to do rides which I used to think were almost too short and easy to be worth bothering with...


Don't worry Colin, that is eminently do-able. Last year I did the whole of my Lunacy between mid-June and mid-November with 8 of those rides coming in a 9 week period from September onwards (yes, there was also one ride in March, but that was added retrospectively when I went back through my numbers and realised it achieved my new target).

I have every confidence that once you're up and running (or rather, cycling), we won't be able to stop you posting!


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm currently struggling for motivation to do rides which I used to think were almost too short and easy to be worth bothering with...


Sorry to hear that. Especially as your climbing challenge has been my top motivator this year.

I had a load of trouble getting back on the road after my crash last year. It was just when lockdown was lifting for the first time and there were loads of reports of how many riders were out there, and I was still turbo-bound. Luckily for me a few easy rides in the sunshine helped a lot. Hope you can get over it too.


----------



## aferris2 (4 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm hoping that once I finally do my first qualifying ride, my current mental block will disappear and let me get back to normal!
> 
> I'm currently struggling for motivation to do rides which I used to think were almost too short and easy to be worth bothering with...


My way out of the (lack of) motivation trap was to set a date to ride. Choose a day where the forecast is showing favourable conditions (temperature, Wind etc.) then, providing nothing changes too much, you don't have much excuse not to ride.
Choose a circular route if you think you might want to cut the ride short, or just do a straight out and back ride. The mojo usually returns after being in the saddle for a few miles - or it does for me.
Monday looks fairly good to me...


----------



## steverob (7 Jun 2021)

Start of a week off work, but nowhere (specific) to go, so thought I might as well add to my Lunacy total. With any luck the weather will stay good and I'll get to do another towards the end of the week. Wary though that I'm starting to use up my bank of pre-planned routes - going to have to think about creating some more before that happens!

Fancied doing another trip down to the Thames and chose to cross it at Cookham and then again at Marlow on the return leg. To get there, I had to do two early short steep climbs up past Chequers, but after that I tried to keep the climbing to a minimum, which isn't always easy when you're going through High Wycombe. The main drag through there is the very busy A40, but it's set in a valley, so if you try and avoid it you immediately find yourself going uphill, and usually very steeply so! However with some practice I have now found a route of back streets and cyclepaths that stays away from the worst excesses of both traffic and climbing and follow the contour lines round past Loudwater, Wooburn Green and Bourne End back to the flatter parts of Buckinghamshire.

After passing through the never-ending traffic jam that is Marlow's High Street, I took myself on to some country lanes I hadn't done before, all of them quite undulate-y, but trending in an upwards direction. Thankfully traffic was virtually non-existant, possibly because it was Monday lunchtime, but mainly I think because these roads were closed further up and there were diversion signs all over the place (I was turning off long before reaching that closure). Eventually hit a lovely long downhill that went under the M40 and that took me back to familiar terrain, whereupon it was quite a simple route back home. The only decision I had to make then was whether I should add on an extra mile around town or so to take this ride past the 65 mile stretch goal or not (answer - I did).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jun 2021)

I'm finally off the mark with a metric century to the west and the north of Shrewsbury back on Monday. The ride write up is here for anyone who hasn't seen it: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6441484

I'm glad to have lowered the target distance for this year as I think it would have been a big ask to go straight back to imperial centuries after the lack of recent riding.


----------



## steverob (26 Jun 2021)

Have missed some very good opportunities this month to further increase my Lunacy total, mainly due to laziness and procrastination, but made up for it (a little) today by adding my eighth ride to the list.

Originally it was planned to only be just over 55 miles on a very undulating route (e.g. a reasonable whack of elevation, but no actual climbs of note), but when I got to Milton Keynes, I kept on getting lost in housing estates and on Redways and ended up having to add on more and more miles to get myself back on track. Once closer to home I decided to do a further optional loop that I'd already identified as a possibility before starting and this pushed me up to nearer 60 miles, so it wasn't too much of a stretch to go on to my 100km target from there.

Even then I still didn't quite calculate it correctly, hitting 62.11 miles as I passed my front door, so I had to ride to the end of the close and back to get that final 0.03 I needed! Which guarantees that this will be the first ride to drop off the bottom of the table if I choose to push for my stretch goal eventually.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2021)

*Okay, I'm in - finally!* 

I will only get one qualifying ride done in Devon this time round, but at least I made the effort. I need to get fitter ASAP!

I have a flat imperial century forum ride planned for a week tomorrow. I doubt that I will get another qualifier in before then, but I will try to get a few more in later in July.


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Jul 2021)

Welcome back to the challenge @ColinJ !


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Jul 2021)

Congratulations, Colin. Good luck with the rest of it.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2021)

I opted for singlespeed overkill yesterday... Considering how little preparation I have done over the past 18 months, I am pleased to have coped with a lumpy 106 km in Devon, and yesterday's 162 km flat one. 

A combination of residual fitness, and riding within my limits I suppose? I was riding the return leg yesterday at 24 - 26 km/hr. I kept thinking that it was a bit slow but I knew that I would crack if I tried to up the pace for long so I just plodded on and got back to the station just in time for my train back to Leeds.


----------



## steverob (17 Jul 2021)

Man, that *was* a hot one. And before I get tempted to break into the lyrics from Santana's "Smooth", I'll do a run-down of today's ride. Possibly ill-advised to try and break the 70 mile barrier for the first time since June 2019, but I knew I needed to start doing more distances that weren't just slightly over my target to avoid future Eddington problems.

Had to change my mind on my route at the last minute when I realised my original plans, while they wouldn't actually be going through Silverstone itself, they would require me briefly to cycle along parts of two of the main approach roads to the the circuit, which probably wasn't a good idea on the weekend of the British GP. Decided to put that one on the back burner for another week and dig out another route of a similar direction and distance and see how that went.

Still headed up into Northamptonshire anyway, with an early-ish start (for me anyway, notorious weekend lier-in) to see if I could do the first half of the ride before the mercury hit 30 degrees - it was already 21C at 09:30! That neck of the woods is quite lumpy without having any hills of note - no big climbs, but enough ups and downs to ensure the elevation meter was constantly ticking upwards.

Did a tour of a number of different villages I'd previously quickly passed through, getting a slightly better look at what they had to offer this time. Discovered a "horse tunnel" under the Grand Union Canal at the village of Cosgrove, which was fascinating to see, although I had to walk my bike through it. Also followed a cycle path down the old abandoned railway line between Newport Pagnell and Wolverton, where I saw one of these "delivery bots" - it slowed down and pulled over as I approached it from behind (obviously the sensors thought I might run in to it), but I just took a photo of it and passed by. Wondering what it was delivering - hope it tasted good!

Despite taking 1.5 litres of fluids with me (the most I can fit on my frame), I still ran out at about the 55 mile mark and ended up stopping a few miles later to grab a cold bottle of water from a village store. And a can of Coke. And a Cornetto. Then promptly sat on the village green in the shade of a large tree and consumed the last two items before resuming the ride! Ended up getting home just over 6 hours after I'd left (including breaks).


----------



## bluenotebob (30 Jul 2021)

I posted my 5th qualifying ride for 2021 yesterday and I’ve just noticed that I’d also done 5 rides by the 29th July last year. I only managed one more ride in August 2020 – I feel that I need to do at least 3 or 4 this August if I’m to have any chance of completing the Challenge this year. I’ve got another 90km ride planned for Monday – fingers crossed ..

Good luck to everyone else with this year’s Challenge. It’s still the best Challenge in the CC forum … and it’s woefully under-subscribed.


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jul 2021)

I'm on five too. Time is running out as I think the very latest I can do mine, from a daylight point of view, is early October. One a week: hmmm..... 

I agree that this is the best CC challenge. The sheer flexibility makes it more challenging, to me anyway, than the monthly ones. I can only put off the monthly challenge I choose to do for a maximum of thirty days, whereas the Lunacy can be put off for months! And then there's the fact that the Lunacy shouldn't even be possible for the whole year (based on the original premise of "I don't do winter"). So I have about 6-7 months to do the thirteen rides: challenging!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jul 2021)

I've only done 2 so far! Number 3 was supposed to be tomorrow, but that has been put back by a week. I will be doing another with SoV in 3 weeks time. I need to get stuck in!

I do have the option of doing mind-numbing metric centuries on the local valley A-roads pretty much at any time of year, but the whole point was _NOT _to be doing that kind of thing, otherwise I could have been doing them on the MCAMC!

And I haven't even got _ONE _qualifying ride done for my Lunacy climbing challenge yet...


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jul 2021)

You are making it even *more* challenging then...

Ah yes, the climbing one. I've done six and am hoping that I actually can do the rest in October, provided it doesn't get icy too early. There will have to be some repeats, including reversals, as I've run out of routes where it's actually possible to meet the rate of climb needed !


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jul 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> You are making it even *more* challenging then...


Indeed!



Sea of vapours said:


> Ah yes, the climbing one. I've done six and am hoping that I actually can do the rest in October, provided it doesn't get icy too early. There will have to be some repeats, including reversals, as I've run out of routes where it's actually possible to meet the rate of climb needed !


I have worked out a sane and appealing climbing route. My target was to do my 1,000 m in 40 km or under. This route is actually very close to 40 km, but I may have to add a few hundred metres to get the last few metres of ascent in. I am not going to discount the route though because it is such an obvious one from here - strenuous, scenic, and mainly on quiet roads.


----------



## steverob (30 Jul 2021)

While I am the furthest along in the challenge at the moment on nine rides (and hoping to make that ten this weekend), which should see me complete sometime mid-September based on current schedule, I feel that I've really only done six. That's because I've set myself this stretch goal of 65 miles - the distance target I had for the first edition of this challenge (which I failed to achieve) and I'm desperate to cross that off my list. With three of my qualifying rides so far coming in under 65 miles, this puts me up against it if like people above, I want to do this before the winter months kick in. I have kind of wasted July having only done one long ride, but the weather at weekends has been really bloody awkward the past few weeks and combine that with my horrific laziness and you have a recipe for only getting to do short distances.


----------



## aferris2 (15 Aug 2021)

August is normally the month to get lots of good rides in because of the good weather. 2 separate bouts of self isolation in July and early August then lots of patchy rain has taken a good bite out of the good cycling days.
Managed my 9th ride of this years challenge today. Decided on the reverse Chelmsford route which seemed to be all up hill. Actually, I think this is the better way round - or was it the wind direction?


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Aug 2021)

Double figures at last. Three to go makes me decidedly more optimistic that I'll finish the challenge this year. Weather permitting, I have five rides which exceed my 150km target planned and committed to - in so far as that's possible - in the next five weeks so it's promising.

August, which brings more cars than usual to the Dales, usually does have the redeeming feature of being warm and sunny; not this year. It probably makes longish, hillyish rides easier though, certainly in terms of liquid required, so I've taken advantage. Nonetheless, roll on September!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2021)

Well done!

I'm heading the other way... 

Our Forest of Bowland ride later in the week will only be my 3rd. It is hard to see me getting another 10 in after that before the winter, but I'll see what I can do. 

I'm hoping to get another trip to Devon in at the start of October. If the weather is ok it is feasible that I could get a couple of metric centuries in while I am there. The problem with that might be thorns from flailed roadside hedgerows - many of the roads I would ride might be covered in them at that time of year.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Aug 2021)

That's the 2021 Lunacy Challenge completed for me. I hadn't exactly intended to do eight of the rides in August, but I know I'm unlikely to do any beyond about mid September due to early sunsets, so I had to get on with it after not doing much in the mostly poor weather before August, not to mention other commitments when it actually wasn't raining.

That said, subject to weather in September, I may do some more and raise the number to 161km / 100 miles with a short out and back trip. 

Good luck to everyone nearing completion. And I hope you get some suitable, relatively thorn-free conditions for a late sprint to the line, Colin!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2021)

Well done!


Sea of vapours said:


> And I hope you get some suitable, relatively thorn-free conditions for a late sprint to the line, Colin!


I wasn't expecting that... Yes, indeed, though it will probably be more of a prolonged crawl and collapse!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2021)

Oh, and of course I had forgotten to add my 149 km ride from Monday. Now done...


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Aug 2021)

Maybe there are ten other 100s you've forgotten ....


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Maybe there are ten other 100s you've forgotten ....


I was just thinking, '_10 more - yikes!_" 

In years gone by that target wouldn't have bothered me but my motivation (and fitness) are not what they once were. I'm hoping that after official retirement early next year, I will perk up a bit...


----------



## aferris2 (9 Sep 2021)

Ride 10 done today so only 3 more to go. Just about a repeat of the last ride so it's all familiar territory. I need to do a bit more preparation into these rides so that I get to explore new places. FInding a nice pub for lunch would be a good idea too if the weather holds out. Today would have been perfect but I need to work out a route going a bit further north than I have been doing this year.

Good luck all who are in the challenge. @ColinJ only 10 more? Easy


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2021)

aferris2 said:


> Good luck all who are in the challenge. @ColinJ only 10 more? Easy


I'm going to have start an "_Ultra Lunacy - I MAINLY Do Winter" _challenge! 

Unless something bad happens, I will get an imperial century in on Saturday from York to the Humber Bridge and back.

I am going down to Devon for a week in October. The middle part of that visit is reserved for family gatherings, but I am extending my visit long enough to (hopefully!) get 2 metric centuries done, one before everyone else gets there, and one after they have gone home. I'm slightly worried about a 'thorny issue' though... The narrow lanes that I used on my last visit had high hedges which will have probably been given a good flailing since then. I might be forced to do more of my riding on busier roads. 

Hmm... That would still leave another 7!


----------



## steverob (18 Sep 2021)

One more to go! (And then another three if I want to achieve my stretch goal...)

Felt incredibly warm out there today, yet according to the temperatures recorded by my Garmin, it ranged from 14 to 25 degrees C (and only very briefly at those two extremities) whereas I felt it was a lot hotter than that - certainly there were some parts where I was sweating like a demon and it certainly wasn't down to me pushing too hard!

Went for a journey through Oxford and then a loop down through some villages to the south of the city which would eventually bring me back to the Oxford ring road from where I could pick up the road back home. The best part of it was the proliferation of cycle paths - while sometimes it got a little confusing when it rapidly changed from on-road to shared path to sub-divided path and then back to on-road again in the matter of half a mile, at least it meant that I had no qualms about riding on/alongside major roads that I was unfamiliar with (most of my route down to Oxford in the first place I'd done plenty of times before - it was only once I was in the city centre that it became new terrain).

Also should probably mention my previous challenge ride which was the Etape Loch Ness. Can highly recommend this ride/sportive/event to anyone - was superbly organised (especially given all the Covid protocols) and it is a wonderful route with the closed roads and beautiful scenery. Yes, it can be a bit of a balls ache getting to Inverness in the first place with a bike, but if you make a holiday of it as I did, you can get quite a lot of other quality riding done in the area as well.

Did run into a small problem with the distance however - the course was advertised as being 66 miles (65 being my secondary target) and I'd stopped at two pit-stops which should have added on mileage, but when I crossed the finish line my Garmin only showed 64.7. Even with free-wheeling to the post-race bit where you pick up your medals I was still short and at that point you had to dismount, so I ended up doing circles in the car park until my device said 65.01. The things we do for this challenge!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2021)

steverob said:


> Even with free-wheeling to the post-race bit where you pick up your medals I was still short and at that point you had to dismount, so I ended up doing circles in the car park until my device said 65.01. The things we do for this challenge!


I have done a few circuits of the backstreets of Todmorden for that very reason.


----------



## steverob (18 Sep 2021)

It's one thing to do that around your local roads when nobody is paying attention - certainly done that myself. Another to do it after the finish line of a sportive when loads of other people are around and probably wondering what the hell you're doing!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2021)

steverob said:


> It's one thing to do that around your local roads when nobody is paying attention - certainly done that myself. Another to do it after the finish line of a sportive when loads of other people are around and probably wondering what the hell you're doing!


Just tell them that you are '_warming down_' after your ride...


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Sep 2021)

I think that probably really is my final tally for this year's Lunacy Challenge. 18 completed at my target of 150km, but 14 of those at 161km or more, so an Imperial Century Lunacy. 

That distance boost was all aided by the 'need' to get to Wells-next-the-Sea, in Norfolk, from the Yorkshire Dales. I took advantage of Premier Inn's 'the bike can definitely go in your room' policy and did the trip each way in two days, via a night in Lovely Scunthorpe, adding four 200+ km rides to the Lunacy count. In doing so I've discovered that it's possible to go signficantly faster and quite a bit further on the flatlands of Lincolnshire than the rather hillier terrain I'm used to. I still much prefer the hills though! Back to trying to complete the Lunacy Climbing Challenge now.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2021)

I rode beyond my (comfortable) ability on Sunday to get my 5th qualifier in. What made it so hard was inserting a 39 km loop with 1,100+ m of often steep ascent in the middle of the ride. The rest of the route was easier but still clocked up over 1,000 m more ascent. My day out totalled about 2,170 m in 100 km.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am going down to Devon for a week in October. The middle part of that visit is reserved for family gatherings, but I am extending my visit long enough to (hopefully!) get 2 metric centuries done, one before everyone else gets there, and one after they have gone home. I'm slightly worried about a 'thorny issue' though... The narrow lanes that I used on my last visit had high hedges which will have probably been given a good flailing since then. I might be forced to do more of my riding on busier roads.


I got the first one done today, a variation on the route I did in the summer. 

There _was_ some extra detritus on the roads but I didn't have any problems with thorns. 

There was 'only' just shy of 1,500 m of ascent but the majority of that was in the first 60-odd km, including some very tough 20% ramps. My legs felt a bit battered by the time that I got to the Exe Valley cycle path from Starcross to Exeter. It was fun to get a good spin in on the path but there was a bit of a headwind which meant it was still hard work. 

Let's see if the weather stays good and if I can raise the motivation to do another metric century before going home.


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Oct 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> I think that probably really is my final tally for this year's Lunacy Challenge.


I thought that, but I was wrong. 

I've been meaning to do the C2C for ages. i.e. the route from Whitehaven to Sunderland via the Lakes, the properly lumpy bit through the Pennines, and then to Sunderland. I couldn't work out how to do it logistically as I'm not at all keen on relying on trains in the UK and there are obvious issues with driving to one end or the other. After all these Lunacy rides this year, I decided that I could probably do it as three days, cycling to the start and back home from the finish on days one and three. There were never any decent weather windows which I was able to use over summer (maybe none at all - I forget), but then one, Sunday to Tuesday just gone, cropped up in mid-October. Hardly ideal from a daylight hours point of view, but I thought it was just about viable (I didn't fancy doing more than a teeny bit in the dark). 

And it worked! As well as not liking the bike+train combination, I'm even less of a fan of cycle paths, so my route headed through more lumps east of Consett, which may have added some time. And I had to get back from the coast to an hotel I'd booked in Durham too, which was an unwelcome 23km at the end. Overall, though, a really fine day out; three days out in fact. I may have a go at it in summer when I can get up much later and not spend most of the day concerned about how much I'll still have to go at sunset. As it was, I made the coast about ten minutes prior to the Sun going down and the hotel about one hour post sunset, so not toooo bad.

Seems to me it was properly in the spirit of the Lunacy Challenge :-) Fun too.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2021)

@Sea of vapours is taking care of the tougher rides, so I thought I'd lend a hand with the easier ones... 

I treated myself to a much easier Devon metric century today... 102 km with only 1,025 m of ascent and none of that being particularly steep. It was nice to get back with my unfit legs and back not killing me for once! There was just enough difficulty to make me feel that I have made some effort, but I am not exhausted this time.


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> 102 km with only 1,025 m of ascent


Such things exist in Devon? Remarkable. I am genuinely surprised as that is what I'd tend to label as 'flat' around here and I thought Devon was equally lumpy. Well found !


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Such things exist in Devon? Remarkable. I am genuinely surprised as that is what I'd tend to label as 'flat' around here and I thought Devon was equally lumpy. Well found !


I was pretty surprised too! 









It is very easy to make rides here very hard, but pretty hard to make them pretty easy...


----------



## aferris2 (13 Oct 2021)

I need to get out more often! Not been on the bike for a month and it's just down to making those lame excuses. It's too windy, it might rain, it's not boiling hot. Actually once you're out and on the bike, it's great! Just my now standard reverse loop that I did last time. Will try to do something different next time, even if it's just going the other way round.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2021)

I forgot to mention that I made a bad mistake yesterday which could have had serious consequences as I came into Exmouth...

I had made a minor navigational error at a small roundabout and turned left when I should have gone straight on. I realised almost immediately and stopped. I was looking to do a u-turn*** so I was looking back behind me. The road off the roundabout was clear. I looked ahead and there was oncoming traffic. I hesitated. The oncoming driver stopped and indicated for me to go ahead. I forgot to check behind me again and started to do my turn. WRONG!!! In that second or so a fast-moving car had come tanking up behind me. I spotted him and braked. The driver spotted me and braked. I immediately apologised and accepted full responsibility (even though I actually think that he was partly to blame because he was driving too fast AND hadn't seen what I was so obviously doing until it was nearly too late). What peed me off was that he and his passenger then both started raging and screaming abuse at me. I suggested that both of them would soon have heart attacks if they carried on like that. They drove off even faster than before... 

I must be more careful in traffic. I do my best to avoid it so my speeding urban motorist-avoidance skills are a bit rusty! 

*** Yes - I should have carried on down the road for 50+ metres to get well away from that roundabout!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2021)

Maybe I will complete the challenge this year after all...? 

I got exactly my target distance in yesterday, after riding round the block to make up a 0.75 km shortfall. I treated myself to another easy(ish) ride to the Ribble Valley and back. 

It had been raining out there - all the roads were very damp - but I didn't encounter rain at all. After 3 hours of chilly, overcast conditions, the sun finally came out. The second half of the ride was very pleasant.

5 more to go.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2021)

This is not a brilliant photo from yesterday's ride, but it shows how nice the weather became later on. Still pretty cool, but good conditions for riding.







(That sky was actually blue, but my crappy phone camera couldn't cope with a light sky and a shadowy hedge at the same time! )


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Oct 2021)

Tenth ride done yesterday. Three to go feels like a nice milestone to reach, especially when as recently as August I was wondering if I'd manage to complete the challenge.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2021)

I'll do my best to get this challenge done this year, but I may resort to doing very flat singlespeed rides if it gets too late in the year. I am _fairly_ sure that I am _NOT_ going to complete the sister climbing challenge, but that won't stop me failing that one in style! 

So... I have plotted a local metric century route with well over 2,000 metres of ascent, but about half of that will be crammed into a 32 km loop to qualify for the climbing challenge.

This is the profile...






The 32 km loop is from 60 km to 92 km on that profile. If I have miscalculated my 1,000 m, I have a little up-and-down climb I can add on at the end of the loop to give me another 60 metres.

I'm not really fit enough to tackle that, but "_what DOES kill me stops me worrying about getting stronger_"! 

I'll try to get it done in the next week or so...


----------



## steverob (25 Oct 2021)

As I'm sure everyone will have already seen, I completed my Lunacy challenge earlier this month and with yesterday's ride I have now started on attaining my stretch goal of 65 miles, which has the added benefit of finally getting my imperial Eddington number up to 63.

Despite the whole point of this challenge being to cram as many rides into the summer months as possible, I'm aiming to do one of my two remaining rides in November and the other in December, as this way it'll be good preparation for trying the Monthly Metric Century challenge next year - each year I say I'm going to enter it and then fail to do January's ride for various reasons, so it's over before it's started! This year, I did my first metric ton on Feb 5th and have done at least one every month since then, so I know it's certainly do-able - I just need a bit more get up and go on weekend mornings (no lie-ins!) and possibly the weather to do me some favours.

Indeed with yesterday's ride, having slept in on the Saturday, I made a concious effort to make sure I got out early on the Sunday by changing into my cycling kit as soon as I got up - no having breakfast in normal comfortable clothes and then having to get changed again, as that just gives me more chances to procrastinate and delay and before you know it, it's now too late to do a long ride if you want to get home before the sun sets (which is an excuse I must have used at least 5 times this year already). Even then I still didn't get out until 9:30 - having to get the bedding in the washing machine after the cat threw up on it accounted for some of that delay admittedly - but at least I was home just after 3pm, which I was quite comfortable with.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Nov 2021)

My eleventh one ticked off on Thursday. When I did the tenth I thought I might be able to get the rest of the rides done in October..... then things got in the way. Hopefully better this month.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> When I did the tenth I thought I might be able to get the rest of the rides done in October..... then things got in the way.


Tell me about it! 



Rickshaw Phil said:


> Hopefully better this month.


Indeed... 

I am being reminded why this challenge was created! I want to do my lumpy metric century ride, but I would prefer the weather to be good for it, and I would prefer it to be on a Saturday. My route starts off on main roads and I will need to start early to get round in daylight, but I don't want to be riding on the A646/A671/A681/A6033/A58 in heavy commuter traffic. I didn't fancy the chilly damp conditions today.

There is a possibility that I will be heading out to the Vale of York for a flat singlespeed metric century next Saturday. If I do that then the next available Saturday for _Lumpiness Maximus_ would be November 20th, which is getting towards when I would have liked to have finished the challenge. With no mid-week outings, that would only be 10 qualifying rides though...


----------



## bluenotebob (6 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> that would only be 10 qualifying rides though..



Fine by me - if you want to change the rules and reduce the number of required rides to 10, I'd be very happy ! 

I'm hoping to do my 12th qualifying ride on Tuesday - but saying it, or even thinking it, seems to put the mockers on it.... much better when I don't plan - just go out and do it on the spur of the moment...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Nov 2021)

bluenotebob said:


> Fine by me - if you want to change the rules and reduce the number of required rides to 10, I'd be very happy !
> 
> I'm hoping to do my 12th qualifying ride on Tuesday - but saying it, or even thinking it, seems to put the mockers on it.... *much better when I don't plan - just go out and do it on the spur of the moment*...


I've enjoyed that about this challenge too. If I'm free and it's a nice day it's good to just be able to go and do my thing, I enjoy the monthly challenges and aim to go back to them next year, but somehow it feels like more pressure.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Nov 2021)

Success! Ride number 13 done yesterday. My longest ride of the year so far. Pleased with that.


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Dec 2021)

Could I propose a modification to the guidelines/rules for this Challenge in 2022?

I would like to see it explicitly stated that any qualifying rides posted in this Challenge should not also be counted as a qualifying ride in any other Challenge, eg a Monthly Challenge.

I recall there was some discussion about avoiding double-counting back in early 2019 but I’m not sure if there was a definitive outcome.

It seems inequitable to me that a single ride should qualify for more than one Challenge… but what does anyone else think?

My suggestion is that, from January 2022, a qualifying ride should be posted to either this Challenge – or a Monthly Challenge – but not to both.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Dec 2021)

bluenotebob said:


> Could I propose a modification to the guidelines/rules for this Challenge in 2022?
> 
> I would like to see it explicitly stated that any qualifying rides posted in this Challenge should not also be counted as a qualifying ride in any other Challenge, eg a Monthly Challenge.
> 
> ...


Back in the day, when I was doing both the metric and imperial monthly challenges I avoided double counting - but that was just my own personal rule. 

I think things get too fiddly when you have too many rules. And what do you do when someone (inadvertently or deliberately) breaks one?

If someone wants to do, say, the metric century challenge and also pops in an extra one to make it the lunacy challenge too - where's the harm? I can't really see the point but I don't see it affecting anyone other than the individual concerned. It just means they are joining in two threads. 

Or am I being too wishy-washy?

(Not that it's really any of my business because I'm not doing the Lunacy challenge this year.)


----------



## steverob (2 Dec 2021)

If I enter the Monthly Metric Century Challenge next year (which every year I intend to do, but usually never get a January ride done), then I would probably not join this challenge, as my target distances for this would be so similar that the two threads would essentially be saying the same thing.

However I do double post between here and the Half Century Challenge, because I only count a month there as being "done" once I've completed a ride of between 50 and 100km (e.g. less than my Lunacy target), while at the same time I still post my 100km+ rides there as well in order to claim the three bonus points in my total on that thread. Not denying myself those precious, precious points!

Also as Dogtrousers says, you don't want to set TOO many rules - after all, we haven't exactly got tons of people entering this challenge as is. Make it too difficult to enter and the thread may die completely.


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Dec 2021)

My immediate reaction is to be against the extra rule. If we did that, there would be, at the very least, a confusion, around people switching from a monthly challenge to this one, having failed the monthly challenge. That was one of the objectives of this challenge, albeit a secondary one (to allow a backup challenge, should a month be missed). OK, so the answer to the confusion would, I think, be: _now that you've dropped out of the monthly you can bring all those across to the Lunacy_, but it's getting a bit fiddly and overly complex, as has been said. 

As someone who does count rides twice, invariably, I'm not especially defending doing so for the sake of completing a challenge. In fact, looking at my records, there isn't a month when I've only done one Metric Century and where it's also been a counting Lunacy ride, so it would never have made a difference to my completion of either. I do, however, like to record all rides of over 100km in the Metric Century Challenge thread simply since multiple centuries is a thing I like to count. Artificially not counting my (much longer) Lunacy rides in that would mess up the Metric Century for me, to no obvious advantage. 

*Please can you, @bluenotebob explain why you see it as inequitable?* What is the inequity you're trying to avoid with the proposed rule change?


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Dec 2021)

Thanks for the comments.

I take the point that too many rules might put off prospective new entrants to this Challenge – but there are so few rules/guidelines anyway that I’m not persuaded it’d make much difference.

If I understood @Dogtrousers correctly, then he’s fine about someone doing just 13 qualifying rides in a calendar year and then claiming two Challenges. I’m really not comfortable with that – but fine, if that’s what everyone else thinks.

I don’t think it’s overly complicated to switch from a Monthly Challenge to this Challenge (if you missed a month) – for me, it’s a few seconds of clip-boarding from a Word document into the Lunacy Challenge thread – but maybe it’s not the same for everyone.

I take @steverob 's point about the accumulated points – don’t lose them ! I’ve separated out the points in the two Challenges that I’ve entered this year and I reconcile my ‘Total Points’ every time that I post a new qualifying ride to either thread. Maybe it’s easier for me because I’m retired so (at least theoretically) I’ve plenty of time to update everything.

I guess the ‘inequitability’ that I referred to is subjective @Sea of vapours … it just seems wrong to me to use one qualifying ride across two Challenges. It doesn’t seem to fit with the ‘spirit’ of the Challenge… but, of course, that’s hard to nail down. I’m not sure I can articulate it any better.


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Dec 2021)

bluenotebob said:


> I don’t think it’s overly complicated to switch from a Monthly Challenge to this Challenge (if you missed a month) – for me, it’s a few seconds of clip-boarding from a Word document into the Lunacy Challenge thread


I didn't mean mechanically complicated: as you say, that's trivial. I'm talking about perception. i.e. If there's a rule in the Lunacy Challenge which says 'You can't duplicate this with a monthly challenge', or similar, then anyone reading it might miss the idea of switching. As was said, there are few enough people doing it, without inadvertently putting off part of the target audience due to a misunderstanding. 

Perhaps part of the perceived inequity of 'claiming two challenges for just one extra ride' is that if it really is just one more ride then, yes, I can see your point. That only arises if the more fundamental spirit of the challenge has been ignored (or fought through!) though. i.e. as @ColinJ put it originally: _"I don't do winter"_. Really, none of the 13 Lunacy rides should be in winter. Personally, I pretty much can't do my Lunacy distance in winter (meaning November to February, possibly March some years) due to hours of daylight and weather conditions (ice). My distance is chosen precisely for that reason: it's a distance I cannot do in the winter months. We collectively chose to not specify what the time period was, whereas we could have said 'April to October', for example, and that allows the perceived inequity you're talking about.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Dec 2021)

bluenotebob said:


> If I understood @Dogtrousers correctly, then he’s fine about someone doing just 13 qualifying rides in a calendar year and then claiming two Challenges. I’m really not comfortable with that – but fine, if that’s what everyone else thinks.


Yes, I am fine with it. But that's just me. I wouldn't actually care if someone turned out to have made all their rides up, because - boring and selfish that I am - I only really care about my _own_ challenges. And for those I do tend to make up lots of extra rules, but they only apply to me.

But, again, I am a bit of an outsider here because I'm not actually doing any challenges this year (apart from @ColinJ 's Totally Certifiable Climbing Thing) so my opinion shouldn't hold too much weight.


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Dec 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Perhaps part of the perceived inequity of 'claiming two challenges for just one extra ride' is that if it really is just one more ride then, yes, I can see your point.



Thank you .. 'inequity' was the word that I was striving for. 

I accept that my original suggestion to segregate rides when posting is unnecessary (but I shall continue to do so, for clarity).

I don't think I can go any further with this other than stating that I think that - from next year - anyone claiming both a Monthly Challenge as well as the Lunacy Challenge in one calendar year should be able to demonstrate (if asked) that they've done (at least) 12 Monthly qualifying rides plus an additional 13 Lunacy qualifying rides in that year. 

Anyone (apart from @Dogtrousers ) got a problem with that?

If not, could something along those lines be incorporated into this Challenge's guidelines ?


----------



## aferris2 (2 Dec 2021)

I'm double-counting at the moment. Until this year I think I did enough rides to be able to separate rides into the 50km and the lunacy challenges but haven't managed it this year. Actually, I like the ideas of both challenges - the 50km gets me out throughout the year; the lunacy gives me extra incentive to get out more when the weather is better.
I prefer the simple rules that we have at the moment. There is nothing stopping individuals declaring extra challenges / restrictions etc if they want.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

I don't mind what other people do. My main challenge is coming up with excuses for not completing the challenges! 

Speaking of which... I _don't_ do winter, and winter arrived early this year so it is looking highly unlikely that I will sneak in another 4 metric centuries in the next 4 weeks for this challenge, especially since I am booked up for 1/4 of the remaining time.

I did think about changing the rules to say 13 qualifying rides within 12 months rather than a calendar year. I did my 9 qualifying rides since July 1st this year. If I had started earlier then I would definitely have completed this year's challenge by now. I am sure that I will do another 4 before July 2022 but it feels like cheating to change the rules mid-challenge so I'll put 2021 down as another failed one for me.

But... what does the team think about changing the rules to allow that in future?


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Dec 2021)

I'd like to know what Colin thinks, it being his idea originally. I'm not desperately bothered either way. And I've done ample of each to split them if I wished.
EDIT: OK - now I know what Colin thinks :-)

If I had to vote, however, I'd vote to stay as we are. Precisely because it is *not* a monthly challenge, I don't think double counting matters. If people were double counting the 100km a month and the 50km a month then that would be different, though I still don't think it actually matters; i's just a bit pointless when they're both monthly. There are no actual prizes for any of these challenges. They're all just for personal motivation, surely?

In fact, supposing someone does the Metric Century challenge, they've completed the Half Century challenge too, by definition. In that case, it's arguably a lesser achievement than the century, but it's inarguable that they've done it, and if there were some kind of prize then they'd have won said prize for both challenges. The Lunacy is different, but the same logic, that rides should count in each, applies.


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> But... what does the team think about changing the rules to allow that in future?


Sounds fine to me. It has the advantage of further divorcing the Lunacy challenge from the monthly ones, if it's not even a calendar year either. It would rely on people stating when their thirteen rides started, but all these things rely on individuals keeping track of their own rides, being honest, etc., so that's no big deal really. 

So, would it be something along the lines of 'You can earn a Lunacy moon for any thirteen rides exceeding your target within a twelve month period'? Of course, then you're allowing people to not only change their distance but change the period of time too; it does all get a bit flexible! Personally, I'll be sticking with calendar years, but I don't object to the flexibility for anyone who wants it. As I said above, these things are all about providing a framework within which people can set themselves goals with varying degree of structure and rigour.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Dec 2021)

bluenotebob said:


> Anyone (apart from @Dogtrousers ) got a problem with that?




When I was the OP of the MCAM thread we had guidelines about presenting your rides neatly, keeping a running total of your rides in your latest post, putting a short description and not just dumping strava links in. As I was the OP I felt I had a duty to point out to people when they just dumped in Strava links and so on. So when this happened I'd drop a polite note suggesting that they did things differently. This didn't go well. The response was generally "what of it? I'll post my rides how I like" and all very confrontational. So I just dropped the matter, as it wasn't really important. 

My point is that if you are going to set yourself up as the fun police and go around asking people to demonstrate that they've done the right rides then the outcome will be the opposite of fun.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I did think about changing the rules to say 13 qualifying rides within 12 months rather than a calendar year.[...]
> But... what does the team think about changing the rules to allow that in future?


I think it's a great idea. In fact, I was originally under the impression (I don't know why) that this was how it worked anyway.

It's much more welcoming, as you can join any time of the year. 

We discussed this at length on the MCAM thread some years back, as I wanted people to be able to join mid year, but that had problems as it was a monthly thing. But as Lunacy isn't monthly I think a rolling 12 months is great.

(Of course, not that it's any of my business, as my distances have all gone to pot since lockdown).


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

Ok, I _will _cheekily extend my current Lunacy challenge then, as long as I need to to get the last 4 rides in before the end of June 2022 (12 month block of rides).

In which case, will the next one be _The 2022-2023 Lunacy Challenge_?


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> In which case, will the next one be _The 2022-2023 Lunacy Challenge_?


And therein lies the problem with rolling challenges It'll have to be a pure count of Lunacies completed, rather than an annual label. Also, let's draw the line at overlapping challenges!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Also, let's draw the line at overlapping challenges!


What do you mean by 'overlapping'...?

Literally, another one starting before an existing one had finished? (Which is clearly bonkers!)

Or not allowing another to start in the same year as one finishes? (In which case, even if I finished the current one in (say) March next year, I would have to wait until January 2023 to start my next one.)


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> What do you mean by 'overlapping'...?


I meant the first of your options. I wasn't seriously suggesting that anyone would though. 'Rolling', would literally be 'the last period X, so every ride would extend the run of being up to date with the Lunacy challenge, so long as you'd done 13 in the last year - that sort of thing. Fun, but not the point really.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Dec 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> I meant the first of your options.* I wasn't seriously suggesting that anyone would though.* 'Rolling', would literally be 'the last period X, so every ride would extend the run of being up to date with the Lunacy challenge, so long as you'd done 13 in the last year - that sort of thing. Fun, but not the point really.


Is that a challenge?

That's a kind of bizarre distant relative of Eddington. "Your thirteenth longest ride in the past 12 months". Something "interesting" to track, if you like that sort of thing.

Mine's 70km, but I do a ride of more than 70km this weekend it will go up to the length of that ride, or 101km, whichever is shorter. This is mainly thanks to a week's happy holiday torture trying to keep up with my my super fit friend for part of his LEJoG in the spring.

You see what I mean about "interesting"? 

And I agree it's not the point of the challenge which is about declaring a target and trying to achieve it. So don't worry I'm not about to try to retrospectively grab a 100km Lunacy.


----------



## bluenotebob (3 Dec 2021)

As there’s little or no recognition or acceptance of the points I made yesterday, I’ll drop my request for a rule/guidelines change.

But I would like to say this – I’ve posted 42 qualifying rides in the HMCAM Challenge in 2021, plus 12 more qualifying rides in this Challenge. 54 rides so far .. but a strong possibility that I won’t complete either challenge (because of my physical health and the awful weather). That’s more than four times the number of rides posted by someone who is going to post only 13 rides and claim both challenges for this year.

No “likes” from me for anyone who claims both challenges but hasn’t done at least 25 qualifying rides.

I will have another go at the HMCAM Challenge next year – even though that is descending dangerously close to farce, with one guy posting a zwift ride in November and another one posting a 50km ride in his local velodrome. If I screw up the HMCAM in 2022, I may come back to this Challenge – but I won’t enter both Challenges next year as it’s not a level playing-field.

I guess that @Dogtrousers is right – the only ‘true and fair’ challenges are those that you set yourself. I’ve had my best year so far on a bike and I take a lot of pleasure from my achievements in 2021.


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Dec 2021)

Surely your probable near misses illustrate the different difficulties and approaches in each of those challenges? 

The monthly challenges are difficult since they absolutely require a ride each month. It doesn't matter which distance you're doing; the weather, or other factors, can wreck completion. The challenges thus encourage getting a qualifying ride in as early as possible in any given month; yet a bad month, whether it's weather, health or availability, can still end the challenge attempt.

The Lunacy was conceived as addressing those slightly arbitrary, sometimes external, difficulties. it's not critical to do a ride in the winter months. Indeed, as discussed above, we considered a rule that you could not count rides outside some rule-defined 'winter period' since, originally, that was the whole point, to 'not do winter'. That's too fiddly to define, what with hemispheres and different climates and such. it's still the case, however, that the Lunacy is difficult since it forces, or rather encourages, getting the thirteen rides done before it's 'too late', which tends to imply 'before November' at northern European latitudes. The challenge is about when to start, how densely to do the rides, and the distance achievable. Given the longer timescale, external factors should be less of an issue.

In both cases, the point is to help impose some kind of personal discipline, but with different priorities. Essentially, the monthly challenges are just that: a new challenge each month. The Lunacy is properly annual and only incidentally overlaps with the monthly ones. Anyway, as you said:


bluenotebob said:


> I’ve had my best year so far on a bike and I take a lot of pleasure from my achievements in 2021.


Great stuff ! That's exactly right, so:
a) it's great that the two challenges presumably contributed to that happening by providing motivation;
b) everyone can constrain themselves as they see fit (I have a minimum climb rate for example) and it doesn't really matter who 'claims' which 'awards', in that it's all notional and on trust in any case.


----------



## bluenotebob (4 Dec 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> urely your probable near misses illustrate the different difficulties and approaches in each of those challenges?
> 
> The monthly challenges are difficult since they absolutely require a ride each month. It doesn't matter which distance you're doing; the weather, or other factors, can wreck completion. The challenges thus encourage getting a qualifying ride in as early as possible in any given month; yet a bad month, whether it's weather, health or availability, can still end the challenge attempt.



Thanks.

If one of the sub-texts of your post is don’t be concerned by what others are doing, just concentrate on your own efforts then, of course, you’re right .. but it still niggles.

One of the simplest measures of annual performance is overall distance covered and I passed 10,000km this year .. previous annual totals for the last 3 years were 4569, 8311 and 9225 – so I’m still on an upward trajectory. I guess that participation in both the HMCAM and this Challenge did provide some extra motivation to push on and succeed – but daily, weekly and monthly targets were the primary driving force.

I really enjoyed this Challenge in 2019 – there were more of us taking part and some people posted some truly spectacular achievements. 2020 was screwed up by Covid and there seem to be even less of us this year. Maybe it’s simply because it’s very hard to do this challenge alongside a Monthly challenge – and that puts people off entering.

I haven’t completely abandoned any hope of finishing both challenges this year – perhaps the second half of December will bring better weather…

Entering this Challenge next year doesn’t feature in my current plans but I’ll see where I am in the Spring. I’ve had a new carbon Mountain bike on order for 14 months now – my LBS are still hopeful of delivery this month (but I’m not holding my breath). If I do get the new bike in the next few weeks then I will follow a different direction in 2022 – I’ll be looking to do a lot of ‘off-road’ riding next year rather than long-distance road cycling. I expect that my ‘Annual Distance’ will suffer as a consequence but _tant pis_ – I want to continue to enjoy my biking and perhaps a different approach (and new goals) next year will help me maintain that feeling of enjoyment/success. As I said yesterday, I’ll stay in the HMCAM challenge and I’ll probably duck out of this one… but have it as a fall-back if I screw-up the Monthly Challenge (as you rightly say, that was the original purpose of this Challenge anyway).

A final comment about this Challenge .. I always seem to fail to appreciate how big a number 13 is .. it’s much nearer 15 than 10. If I do launch myself into this Challenge again, I’ll target 15 rides but I’ll relax after 13..


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Dec 2021)

bluenotebob said:


> one of the sub-texts of your post is don’t be concerned by what others are doing, just concentrate on your own efforts then, of course, you’re right .. but it still niggles.


That's what Northerners like @ColinJ and @Sea of vapours say about those of us in the temperate Southern flatlands.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2021)

This weather is saving me from myself!

Every time I think about sneaking '_just one more_' qualifying ride in this year, I look out of the window, and think "_Nah, blow that for a game of soldiers..._"! It has been so wet and gloomy in the valley here today that I can barely see across my kitchen without the light on. I will stay indoors where it is warm and dry.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Dec 2021)

I did that this morning. A bad night's sleep and pouring rain at 6am convinced me to go back to bed and get more sleep. When I finally got up it was blue skies and perfect winter cycling weather. Which I spent finishing off some painting that has been half done for 6 months.


----------



## aferris2 (12 Dec 2021)

13 ride done so the challenge is complete.
Weather forecast was showing little wind, no rain and temperatures of 12C so too good an opportunity to miss. I almost had too many layers on so had to keep the speed down a bit to stop overheating (that's my excuse anyway). Roads were very wet so lots of muddy spray everywhere. I even had to wash the bike down when I got home.
Thanks to @ColinJ for setting up the challenge. Congratulations to everyone who has already completed the challenge this year and good luck to all those still to cross the finishing line.
Need to think about the 2022 challenge. Do I stick with the same distance or push the boat out for 80km...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2021)

To finish off and hopefully prepare for next year I've managed my longest ride of the year on the shortest day. Slow and blooming hard work in the cold air but at least I know I can still manage an imperial century in winter.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> To finish off and hopefully prepare for next year I've managed my longest ride of the year on the shortest day. Slow and blooming hard work in the cold air but at least I know I can still manage an imperial century in winter.


Impressive, but mad! 

I will try harder next year; _promise_!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Impressive, but mad!
> 
> I will try harder next year; _promise_!


It was a little bit mad i suppose. It feels like a nice achievement though.


----------



## steverob (23 Dec 2021)

Looks like I'm not going to manage my stretch goal - out of the four weekends since doing my last Lunacy ride, one was spent doing a short hilly ride, another was curtailed due to bad weather and the most recent two I couldn't ride at all due to a bad back. And given the forecast for the period between Christmas and New Year (when I happen to be off work) is basically looking to be sodden all week, it means my chances of doing any sort of long ride is incredibly unlikely. Heck, I haven't even done my half-century ride for December yet!

Bit of a shame, but at least I did two more rides than the minimum 13, which bumped up my distance to just over 63 miles in the end.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Would I be right in thinking this will run next year too?


Yes!



FrothNinja said:


> If I can figure the rules out....


Simply pick a distance for your rides and do 13 of them in the year. Pick a distance that you won't find too easy (that isn't much of a challenge) but don't pick one that is ridiculously hard either (no matter how keen, you are not likely to do 13 rides 347 miles long!)...


----------



## steverob (27 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Simply pick a distance for your rides and do 13 of them in the year. Pick a distance that you won't find too easy (that isn't much of a challenge) but don't pick one that is ridiculously hard either (no matter how keen, you are not likely to do 13 rides 347 miles long!)...


I'd say take a look at your rides from this year and see if you can work out what your 13th longest was. Then set a target that's about 10-20% above that - depending of course on how much of a challenge you want!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

steverob said:


> I'd say take a look at your rides from this year and see if you can work out what your 13th longest was. Then set a target that's about 10-20% above that - depending of course on how much of a challenge you want!


Sounds like a plan. 37 km for me then! 

(Joke! I'm not sure what it would actually be, but I had a bad year this time so I will stick to my actual target of 100 km.)


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> Simply pick a distance for your rides and do 13 of them in the year. Pick a distance that you won't find too easy (that isn't much of a challenge) but don't pick one that is ridiculously hard either (no matter how keen, you are not likely to do 13 rides 347 miles long!)...


Thinking hat time


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Dec 2021)

steverob said:


> I'd say take a look at your rides from this year and see if you can work out what your 13th longest was. Then set a target that's about 10-20% above that - depending of course on how much of a challenge you want!


May lean toward 15%


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jan 2022)

Mmmmm. Lunacy. Wasn't very good at it last year, a few nice life/family things, RRtY got dropped at 8/12 in July but it had been so bitty from lockdown suspensions it wasn't very satisfactory. I'd basically had Jan-March off recovering properly from Nov 2020 covid The only really mad thing was riding my first 300 in November 21, and overnight too with only one 100km ride in the previous 6 weeks, full value to say the least, right to the wire. I did do my December 200 and determined to continue RRtY this year too. so 13x 200km? Aiming for some "events" so need the base training. Have been away abroad since 15th Dec and currently isolating until day 2 pcr tomorrow, result hopefully Weds. Not been on a bike since mid December so that fitness push will have all gone yet again!


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jan 2022)

Hi Cranky. Sorry to hear of your covid trials. Congrats on the 300 and best of luck with the lunacy this year.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hi Cranky. Sorry to hear of your covid trials. Congrats on the 300 and best of luck with the lunacy this year.


And the same from me!

Er, would somebody please set up the 2022 Lunacy Challenge? I am embarrassing myself dropping out of my own challenges - I would much prefer to drop out of other people's challenges! 

Assuming that the challenge does get set up... I will go for 100 km again. 

I have an idea which quite appeals to me... rather than trying to raise my distance over the year, if I do complete the challenge this time and that is at an early enough date, I will try to double up by splitting my rides into best bike and singlespeed bike. I normally do about half and half so I would then try and add another 6 or 7 qualifying rides per bike.

The routes done on my Cannondale are moderately hilly to very hilly. Flatter ones are tackled on singlespeed.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2022)

Okay, @Sea of vapours - I'm in!


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have an idea which quite appeals to me... rather than trying to raise my distance over the year, if I do complete the challenge this time and that is at an early enough date, I will try to double up by splitting my rides into best bike and singlespeed bike. I normally do about half and half so I would then try and add another 6 or 7 qualifying rides per bike.


I count two 'ifs' and a 'try' in that sequence. Good idea, but I'd probably choose not to invest heavily in that particular stretch target being achieved! 

Good to see @Cranky Knee Girl back in for 2022. I hope we get a decent number of Lunacy challengers once again.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> I count two 'ifs' and a 'try' in that sequence. Good idea, but I'd probably choose not to invest heavily in that particular stretch target being achieved!


I prefer to think of it as one compound 'if'! 

The good thing is that nothing different applies to start with. I will just do what rides I want to do and counting by bike would only kick in once the original challenge had been completed. (Now using 'once' to avoid 'if'! )


----------



## FrothNinja (5 Jan 2022)

I know it doesn't sound like much, but by way of dipping my toe in currently frigid water, I will go for 30 miles


----------



## lazybloke (5 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> I know it doesn't sound like much, but by way of dipping my toe in currently frigid water, I will go for 30 miles



Cycling (and other hobbies) continue to be a low priority behind my various duties & responsibilities. That imposes certain time constraints, so 
my lunacy target for 2022 is a similar modest distance of *50km*.

I'll expect to do a small number of metric or imperial century rides too, but they will be rarities.


----------



## FrothNinja (5 Jan 2022)

Done my first today (included over a 1000m of ascent).
How do I go about making it (semi) official?
It's probably above somewhere but...


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Done my first today (included over a 1000m of ascent).
> How do I go about making it (semi) official?
> It's probably above somewhere but...


Tis here!
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2022-annual-lunacy-challenge.282437/


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Done my first today (included over a 1000m of ascent).
> How do I go about making it (semi) official?
> It's probably above somewhere but...


I saw your first post over in the 2022 challenge thread - well done.

It is good to give a rough idea of your routes. Take a look at how rides were reported in last years thread - something like *THIS*.


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Jan 2022)

Thanks
Amended accordingly - I see that there is no need to do it ride by ride


----------



## aferris2 (19 Jan 2022)

OK, I'm in for 2022. Same distance (60 km) as last year which I really struggled with. Still hoping to reach the stretch target of 80 km but I'm too slow for that at this time of the year.


----------



## Fiona R (30 Jan 2022)

Haven't been a lunatic consistently since 2019

I was supposed to ride Chalke and Cheese audax 2 weekends ago but a family emergency put paid to that so I was ever so hopeful that I'd make up Jack and Grace 100km audax this weekend by riding to and fro. I did. It was very hard work as I had a month off over Christmas to isolate/Travel abroad to see family/isolate. No gym for 2 years either and my old cranky body needs it. I've done Jack and Grace 4 times since 2016, it was incredible to ride with lots of people again. A bit of a mudfest and a fair few downs but somehow I survived my 2 wobbles. 

I set out at 6am to ride through Chew Valley and skirt round the east of Bristol to Aztec West for 9am. Just made it. Rode with my husband up to Gloucester and back so it was very very tempting to jump in the car home and enjoy a cider at the end but I had a route plotted over Avonmouth Bridge and out to Clevedon. I left Almondsbury at 4, with a sunset all the way and the last light went as I reached Clevedon. That was 100km of headwind from Gloucester! Quick skate round the lanes of North Somerset and back home, except it wasn't quick as I was legless by then. Home at 6.45 so 12hrs 45m for 202km. It never gets easier and I just get slower. <20km/hr


----------



## Fiona R (15 Feb 2022)

That was horrible.

I'm just about recovering from Saturday. Originally I was going to ride an audax from Tewkesbury the previous weekend, new route and not ridiculously hilly but I'd had a chest infection so DNS. I didn't have to ride Wells and Mells audax for a third time, I could have done my own thing. It is one heck of a tough one, especially in winter. 4 nasty stabby %()%^&(*&^* hills and constant ups and downs in between! The first time I got back with seconds to spare in 2019 I rode it mainly on my own. I was better in 2020 having completed an RRtY in 2019. I actually got up King Alfred's Tower without walking. I was back riding in the company of others with 90 minutes spare. Saturday was seconds again. I was over official time but was OK in minimum audax time. I'm carrying even more weight and although fitness is building I'm still way off early 2020.

Saturday was WINDY. 100km into the headwind from home nr Bristol to Yeovil/Batcombe solo. Off the back of about 90 starters. West Harptree was harder than normal, already 85of 90 were in front when I reached Wells. I had to walk King Alfred and not just the last 100m. The headwind from Stourhead to Yeovil was horrific. Beans on burnt toast and a mug of tea, I was scraping round. I just kept telling myself I had to keep going, it was so far to call out the broom wagon and whilst I was still just on time I'd keep going. I bottomed out mentally at the last control in Mere even after 50km of tailwind. A Co op latte and a smoothie gathered me enough to keep going to Radstock, knowing the last tranche of hills were brutal too. In the dark I battled on, thankful that the forecast rain hadn't moved in properly. Survived Colliers Way into Radstock. Survived potholes and gravel and crept downhill, came off on one pothole very slow motion but not a soul about so no harm done. Resigned myself to the last 30km. Walked up Woolard and fell into the pub. Wimped out of riding 12km home. Type II-III.

4/12 on RRtY but that's the worst of winter done in terms of night riding whoppee!


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Feb 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> 4/12 on RRtY but that's the worst of winter done in terms of night riding whoppee!


Sounds thoroughly unpleasant, so a great effort :-) Spring in not much over a month from now!


----------



## Fiona R (15 Feb 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Sounds thoroughly unpleasant, so a great effort :-) Spring in not much over a month from now!


It was, but the thought of dropping the rrty, or pressure to go out again another day was worse. It will be a lot lighter in March and in the meantime I need to up the hiit training and get some speed.


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Feb 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> the thought of dropping the rrty, or pressure to go out again another day was worse.


I know the feeling. I'm on 77 contiguous months of AAARtY at this point and December-February feels somewhat pressured. it's certainly much less worrying from here on for many months. Good luck with the hill training.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Spring in not much over a month from now!


We _hope_... This picture was taking on my forum walk, 7th April, 2013!


----------



## Fiona R (16 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> We _hope_... This picture was taking on my forum walk, 7th April, 2013!
> 
> View attachment 631147


We went to Morocco one Easter when a heck of a fluke meant the girls' school break was way out of sync with everyone else and we took a (cheap for school hols) flyer on an adventure holiday flying 1st April. Our 6am flight from Luton was the last one out of the South East that morning due to blizzards! It might have been that year.


----------



## Fiona R (14 Mar 2022)

Still no faster but the RRtY chugs along. Well it was supposed to be a 2x200km training weekend but ended up a 1x200km and 1x125km. Saturday I rode to and from the Missed Connection audax which was a hilly haul south from Bristol to Shaftesbury via Bruton, up Gold Hill and through the Longleat Estate to Bath via Two Tunnels then Bristol to Bath Railway Path back to Easton and on home.

Sunday were the famous LVIS audax; 200km Butt Buster, 160km Bash and 118km blast. Famous for the legendary cake spread two WIs put on at Hill and Doynton, with Somerset Monument at Hawkesbury Upton in between. After the Gloucestershire loop the cake heavy cyclist is returned to Somerset/Chew Magna via Keynsham then up and over West Harptree and down to Glastonbury to head back to Long Ashton via Clevedon. I was so slow I chugged back from Chew Magna so basically did the shortest route instead of the longest. I was mightily please to get up the monument without walking but was 10 minutes late starting, added 10km to the first 50 getting the route wrong and missing the first control/retracing and being slow. It was a good day and glad I didn't plough on, had a blast as a result. Got back to Long Ashton 5 minutes before the rain started that had been forecast all day. Result. Still very windy grinding all the way south to Chew Magna never mind up onto Mendips.

Hardly a lunatic at all.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2022)

Well, I managed to reach 35% of my target distance on Saturday's ride! 

I will probably wait until April before getting started on the challenge, unless I can sort out the noises that my singlespeed bike has started making again. I will start using my best bike again once the clocks have gone forward - I don't fancy trying to ride 100+ km on a bike that is irritating and worrying me!

I must have a look in my various boxes and drawers full of old bike bits. I may have a bottom bracket which I could use instead of the suspect one on the bike. (Though I am not convinced that the BB _IS_ the problem.)


----------



## Fiona R (14 Mar 2022)

I just ride (mainly) the one bike. If you don't count the utility/hybrid/commuting/shopping/town/pub bike that can be left anywhere as it's not appealing to thieves. All this fettling palaver!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I just ride (mainly) the one bike. If you don't count the utility/hybrid/commuting/shopping/town/pub bike that can be left anywhere as it's not appealing to thieves. All this fettling palaver!


The singlespeed bike is MY general purpose bike. No good for steep hills, but otherwise fun to ride and it didn't cost much to put together so I am not worried about leaving it outside Lidl/Aldi when I shop.

The thing is, it was cobbled together out of old bits so every now and then that makes itself obvious. Now that I am finally getting my state pension I might splash some cash on the bike, but not so much that I start to worry about it being left unattended.


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Apr 2022)

As of yesterday: one down; twelve to go.
It's quiet on this thread. Time for a few more people to get their 2022 Lunacy started 

Having started the actual challenge thread this year, I thought I'd better get at least one Lunacy Challenge ride in before the end of April but, what with snow/sleet showers around Tan Hill, it felt more like a winter ride (fortunately I'd pretty much dressed for winter !), though with the huge benefit of longer daylight hours. Still, my reason for doing this challenge is entirely around not being able/willing to do such long rides in winter due to lack of light so that's fine :-)

I've gone for a 150km target again, though, also again, with a stretch target of 161km / 100 miles, and this ride ticked both.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2022)

My head seems to be stuck in Covid winter, and my riding with it... 

It is the end of April yet this room was only at 14 degrees before I switched my convector heater on. I have gone back to wearing hat and long-fingered gloves when walking to the shops. I have been cutting short rides even shorter because of the buffeting by cold winds.

I am off to Devon in a month's time and I want to be doing longer rides again by then. I certainly want to get at least one metric century in before I go and one (maybe two?) while I am down there. That would still be pretty poor going by the start of June though.


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Apr 2022)

Durn - I keep forgetting the rides that qualify for the 50k challenge also qualify for this too


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Apr 2022)

Just added the 6 latest qualifying rides.
If I have the rules right, the next 3 rides over my distance go on the list and after that I only add rides that make the top 13 distance wise?


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Apr 2022)

More or less that, yes.

In practice, you can rearrange the list so that the top thirteen, in distance terms, are at the top, but keep the other qualifying rides below them. No rule that you have to do that, but it just makes the whole thing a bit more interesting. Something like mine from last year:


Sea of vapours said:


> Target distance: *150*km
> Qualifying rides:* 19
> COMPLETED + 6
> Actual Lunacy achieved 100 miles*
> ...


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Apr 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> More or less that, yes.
> 
> In practice, you can rearrange the list so that the top thirteen, in distance terms, are at the top, but keep the other qualifying rides below them. No rule that you have to do that, but it just makes the whole thing a bit more interesting. Something like mine from last year:



Thanks - that looks like it will make keeping track easier.
Will give it a shot


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Thanks - that looks like it will make keeping track easier.
> Will give it a shot



You are doing well. So well in fact, that I reckon you have been a bit pessimistic in your target distance - you will blitz it with months to go!

Unlike some of us, who haven't even started yet...


----------



## lazybloke (27 Apr 2022)

I'm in. 57km only, which is deliberately chosen to be slightly more than my 2019 achievement.
Not sure if it's realistic to be honest ; I rarely have time for the long rides, but i know I'll do a few.... will see how I get on.

Have got 2 so far. I'll update the other thread.


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> you will blitz it with months to go


Hope so, would be good to over achieve in something this year


----------



## Fiona R (1 May 2022)

I suppose achievement is subjective. I didn't achieve Brevet Cymru 400km audax on Saturday. 4am alarm, 6am start from Chepstow. Riding to New Quay (Ceredigion not Cornwall) and back in 27 hours. I reckoned 6 hrs per 100km and 3 hrs wiggle room for the night. Lovely ride to the first control in Hay on Wye via Monmouth and an eerily beautiful Wye Valley with fog lifting. 3 degrees at 6am!, fortunately Drovers Cycles replaced a gear cable whilst I ate. It made my stop rather long but better than snapping in mid Wales in the middle of the night as I was losing my granny gear. TBH I thought it was a quick tune job. Left 75 minutes later having lost some time I'd gained over plan. hilly over to Llandovery and not at the back so I was seeing people for a change. Jacket beans and cheese and pot of tea fuelled me over more hills to half way point at Tregaron. I'd convinced myself the café shut at 6 so I'd have to find a shop and snack but it was open until 7. I arrived 6.20 just 20 mins over target. Then it went a bit pear shaped. i ordered more food as the ride out of New Quay is steep and fish and chips there perhaps not the best. I couldn't get my Garmin to stay attached to my battery bank, moved it to handle bar bag as forecast rain coming in early. Layered up and eventually got away at 7.15 made a mess of getting out of town, realised at the next village that realistically I wasn't going to finish the 400 by 9am Sunday morning. Called it a day and dragged poor husband out over 2 hours to pick me up. I rode those two hours back towards Llandovery and made it through Lampeter and up the huge hill. This added the distance and hills that would have been Tregaron-New Quay so honour done. Well I managed 240km and 3000m climbing. Strava Beacon is useful! My speed was slightly better even with a pannier and I fuelled better. I need those stops to keep going, I'm not fast enough to have the time for the decent meal stops. Great experience, not the easiest 400 for my first bash at this distance. Riding solo is tough too.


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 May 2022)

That's an awfully long way and sounds like a valiant first attempt; plus one which also sounds educational, in the entirely positive sense. You also achieved one Lunacy ride more efficiently than over-achieving with that extra 160km would have been :-) Good call to retire too as the night bit really would have been pretty miserable if you weren't going to make the cut-off.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2022)

Better luck next time!

As for this attempt... 





PS As in _*I*_ am not worthy, not _you_!


----------



## Fiona R (1 May 2022)

Sorry, rushed off to cook dinner. What a long waffly post with bad grammar! I knew it was a big ask as my first 400, esp with no motivational ride buddy. I was v concerned about rain overnight (vision wise) and I’m lucky my husband is so supportive as it was over 2 hours each way (and he’d dropped me off in Chepstow at 5.30am) Luckily I was not banking on it for RRtY either. More learning curves. Fuelling was better. Legs kept going, perfectly fine today.


----------



## FrothNinja (2 May 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> 240km



Better that I could do, reckon that would take me 2 days - and only if the weather was reasonable


----------



## lazybloke (3 May 2022)

Did the Isle of Wight randonnee for my 3rd lunacy ride. 108km, which is well over my modest target.
The distance wasn't the problem, but the hills were really punishing.

I've cycled the island before but this was my first go on the randonnee route; whilst there's some nice scenery I do wonder why they've chosen such a long and hilly route! Just for fun?

Anyway, three qualifying rides done.
Only have one other long ride planned in the rest of the year: Ride London, less than 4 weeks away.


----------



## lazybloke (15 May 2022)

Got my 4th qualifying distance today; 109 km which was mostly a ride into London early this morning, and a little extra to go out for beers tonight.

Wanted to cover the distance as quickly as possible, which meant I'd planned a flat route. But might have pushed a bit hard; my legs were getting v tired towards the end, and my knees are a little sore.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2022)

I am still planning to start planning the plan to start doing longer rides again...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am still planning to start planning the plan to start doing longer rides again...



I've been considering the merits of starting this process as well...


----------



## lazybloke (22 May 2022)

Only a week until RideLondon so I went out for a long early ride this morning to see how the legs were doing. Knew it would be tough as I've only done about 500 miles in the last 7 months. I'm also half a stone heavier than I should be. Struggled towards the end.

Managed 73 miles/118 km in 4 hours 43 minutes which is quicker than expected, but extrapolating to 100 miles... oh, I was much fitter for my last RideLondon 6 years ago. 

Anyway, that's my 5th lunacy ride in the bag.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am still planning to start planning the plan to start doing longer rides again...



_*Plan complete, and implementation commenced!*_ 

In case any of the more observant among you wonder why that route was 1 km further this year than last... I missed a couple of turns onto tiny side roads and didn't hear the GPS 'off route chirp' because of traffic noise.

I hope to get a lumpier Devon metric century in before I go back to Yorkshire. I have 2 more trips down here planned this year and aim to do 2 metric centuries on each of them. I have 3 flat qualifying forum rides in the pipeline already. If I can get fit enough, I hope that @Sea of vapours and I can organise one of our hilly Dales forum rides again. We have had early discussions but I need to get some long hilly rides done before I am up for 2,000+ metres of ascent in 100+ km. I am also planning to organise a hilly forum ride from Todmorden which would be 100 km if completed, but I am sneakily including an easy bailout option for that which would cut out about 20 km and about 500 m of ascent.

_*IF *_I manage all of those, I would only have to add another couple of qualifying rides to achieve my target of 13, but I can't help thinking that it is a BIG 'if'! Still, one can but try...


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> _*IF *_I manage all of those, I would only have to add another couple of qualifying rides to achieve my target of 13, but I can't help thinking that it is a BIG 'if'! Still, one can but try...



And have fun trying, too. So even failure is success.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> And have fun trying, too. So even failure is success.



Indeed. I am only doing this for fun, health and fitness. Still, it is a nice target to aim for.

I have just remembered something... I went to take a swig from one of my two 750 mL bottles yesterday and squirted myself with carbo-drink! The bottle had developed a small split. The bottles are about 20 years old - time for some new ones. I'll get Amazon Prime to deliver a couple to me down here in time for my other long ride.


----------



## Fiona R (23 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> _*Plan complete, and implementation commenced!*_
> 
> In case any of the more observant among you wonder why that route was 1 km further this year than last... I missed a couple of turns onto tiny side roads and didn't hear the GPS 'off route chirp' because of traffic noise.
> 
> ...



Well executed plan!


----------



## Fiona R (23 May 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Only a week until RideLondon so I went out for a long early ride this morning to see how the legs were doing. Knew it would be tough as I've only done about 500 miles in the last 7 months. I'm also half a stone heavier than I should be. Struggled towards the end.
> 
> Managed 73 miles/118 km in 4 hours 43 minutes which is quicker than expected, but extrapolating to 100 miles... oh, I was much fitter for my last RideLondon 6 years ago.
> 
> Anyway, that's my 5th lunacy ride in the bag.



Was wondering why the target was doubled. Have fun next weekend. I did Ride London once in 2016 solo. A very surreal odd and lonely day. My fastest 100 ever by a long way. It was OK but I hate crowds. I'm glad I did do it though.


----------



## Fiona R (23 May 2022)

I didn't execute another plan on Friday, an overnight DIY 400 attempt back from Bangor to Bristol. Wind and rain forecast and I need all the luck in the world not wet headwinds!

So I got myself out yesterday for a hot flat one to Weston and the Levels to Glastonbury and back and tried to concentrate on upping average speed. Have changed my worn out heavy 32 Continental e bike tyres and put on GP5000s. Could only get 28s. Just hope they're as puncture proof because I'm very slow at changing punctures! They seem very insubstantial.

A bit of a contrast to the hilly gravelly one two weeks ago that I forgot to witter on about here. Very lucky my shredding old tyres didn't give up on me on this one, 21% off road!

Easier to go faster with lighter tyres, benign weather and a tailwind home. Just one café stop at Sweets. Not carrying all the emergency gear you need for foul weather rides. Also chuffed to bits to finally get my usb charger to work. Basically you need to be going fast and steady to get the garmin % to go up whilst riding (and a charge only adapter) It seemed to leap up every now and then. started charging at Highbridge on way out at 64% Was fully charged when I got home. Yes still riding with dyno drag and mudguards. Always mudguards! I'm not made to be a speed merchant.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 May 2022)

'Benign weather': what a luxury !

I think I'd be not executing a fair few plans if they were for 400s, especially in this year's low level nasty weather. Looks like another great effort and pretty brisk over that distance.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 May 2022)

@Cranky Knee Girl A while ago I tried a dynamo front wheel with a B&M USB charger.

I found the charger completely useless as it upset the Garmin I was using at the time with its fluctuating voltage. I gave up on it and now carry an Anker charge bank, which I find to be much less flakey. I think the USB/dynamo thing would come into its own if I was camping/touring with no access to mains electricity at the end of the ride to recharge the bank, but I don't do that.


----------



## Fiona R (23 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Cranky Knee Girl A while ago I tried a dynamo front wheel with a B&M USB charger.
> 
> I found the charger completely useless as it upset the Garmin I was using at the time with its fluctuating voltage. I gave up on it and now carry an Anker charge bank, which I find to be much less flakey. I think the USB/dynamo thing would come into its own if I was camping/touring with no access to mains electricity at the end of the ride to recharge the bank, but I don't do that.



Touring etc was why I got it. However I did buy a charge only adapter and it worked. Perhaps it did work before but only reducing the speed of battery drain as loaded and touring speed is more like 15km/hr no way over 20. I think it sort of evens out the current, or perhaps briefly stores it and trickles it in evenly as at times it dropped 1-2 % then shot up quite quickly in bursts of 1-2 % then a pause, even if riding pretty steadily. Up to now I've just used a battery bank, but glad I have it as back up for multi days as so often even on camp sites you can't get access to a plug these days. Suspect my battery bank is too old to be charged from it, might get the anker that so many others have recommended too. My bank does 2-3 days of phone/Garmin charge so it makes that last longer.


----------



## Fiona R (23 May 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> 'Benign weather': what a luxury !
> 
> I think I'd be not executing a fair few plans if they were for 400s, especially in this year's low level nasty weather. Looks like another great effort and pretty brisk over that distance.



Odd having benign weather , was far too hot the Glastonbury bit actuually. A bit of a stiff breeze headwind from WSM to glasto but compensated by an actual bit of a tailwind back. Was relieved it clouded over later on. still felt naughty only carrying a thin gilet as spare clothing and not enough to survive a blizzard in a ditch!


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2022)

I was going to replace my grotty old SiS bottles with new ones costing £4 each. The thing is, there was always a plastic taste to the drinks from those bottles. Now I am getting my state pension I can afford to buy small luxury items so I have ordered an upmarket bottle for £16*** - a Camelbak Podium Chill. Not only is it supposed to be taste-free, it is also double-skinned to keep drinks cool longer. If it seems worth the money, I will buy another one to replace the non-leaking bottle. 



*** Actually £16.06. I just checked and Amazon (18 hours later) are now doing them for £15.57!


----------



## Tom... (23 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was going to replace my grotty old SiS bottles with new ones costing £4 each. The thing is, there was always a plastic taste to the drinks from those bottles. Now I am getting my state pension I can afford to buy small luxury items so I have ordered an upmarket bottle for £16*** - a Camelbak Podium Chill. Not only is it supposed to be taste-free, it is also double-skinned to keep drinks cool longer. If it seems worth the money, I will buy another one to replace the non-leaking bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> *** Actually £16.06. I just checked and Amazon (18 hours later) are now doing them for £15.57!



I won't tell you they're £8.50 at Merlin Cycles....


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 May 2022)

I can hear the discussions in cabinet already "The undeserving oldies simply fritter their pensions away on bingo and, mark this, *double skinned water bottles *. It's time that Hard Working Families stopped supporting these freeloaders"


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2022)

Tom... said:


> I won't tell you they're £8.50 at Merlin Cycles....



Probably better not to... 

I was going to say that they would be the non-insulated bottles? No - those are only £5.99! 

Then I thought they might be out of stock? Nope! 

Big delivery charge? Free for orders over £20 so I could have bought 2 of the bottles and a spare tube! 

Oh well... I ordered last night and the bottle just arrived, so at least I have it for the ride that I have planned for tomorrow! 

First impressions are good. There is a very positive locking action to the spout which I am sure would stop the bottle leaking 

If I like the bottle I will leave it here for Devon rides and order 2 more from Merlin for my northern rides. One less thing to squeeze into my rucksack on visits.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> If I like the bottle I will leave it here for Devon rides and order 2 more from Merlin for my northern rides. One less thing to squeeze into my rucksack on visits.


If you like them a lot, you are welcome to one of mine, if we meet on a forum ride this year, as I don't think the weight of the 'chill' bit is worth it. The tops, on the other hand, are excellent, and I don't use anything else. I have at least one chill verision going spare, and probably two. One's green and one's purple so either would clash nicely with your orange bike :-)


----------



## lazybloke (23 May 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Was wondering why the target was doubled. Have fun next weekend. I did Ride London once in 2016 solo. A very surreal odd and lonely day. My fastest 100 ever by a long way. It was OK but I hate crowds. I'm glad I did do it though.



Thanks CKG.
I did the 2016 event solo too, but a big chunk of it was on my familiar local roads, so I loved it. The closed roads, cheering crowds, the sunny day, and quite a few snack stops elevated it to something I rather enjoyed.

Doing it again this year for health reasons, trying to regain the fitness I had prior to the pandemic. Making good progress on that front.

Don't know much about the Essex route, as I've never cycled in the county before - rarely visited the place at all, so am hoping my experience won't be "surreal/odd/lonely".
Am not really a sportive person, but fitness goals are a thing for me. One of these days I'll try something longer-distance like those crazy rides you do, but I need to work my way up to that!


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 May 2022)

I too will be doing it solo this year. Also not really a sportive person ... Seems like there might be quite a few of us!

All the lonely people, where dooo they all come from?


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> If you like them a lot, you are welcome to one of mine, if we meet on a forum ride this year, as I don't think the weight of the 'chill' bit is worth it. The tops, on the other hand, are excellent, and I don't use anything else. I have at least one chill verision going spare, and probably two. One's green and one's purple so either would clash nicely with your orange bike :-)



Very nice of you. Is that the 710 mL size? 

The bike here is a mix of the Belgian flag colours. The bike that you are familiar with (<---) is RED.

I would keep white bottles for the red bike oop north and (a) coloured bottle(s) for Devon rides.

Worrying developments since my previous post. I will go and take a photo...

Here you go - I spotted signs of the front tyre on my bike delaminating?! (Plus some little splits appearing in the side sipes.) 







That tyre has only done about 800 km. It is a _*Lithion 2 Reinforced*_. I normally ride plain Lithion 2s but thought I would try this version to see if it was more suited to Devon lanes. Apparently _NOT_, unless I just happen to have a bad one. I have another back home which I have not used yet and am now concerned about using that. I was thinking of changing to bigger and better tyres. Maybe now would be a good time! If so, I think these will be assigned to future turbo trainer duties.

I have a pretty worn but otherwise sound old tyre here which I have put on for now. It only has another few rides left in it. I will replace both tyres with some 30Cs when I come down again.

I am happier now I have the older tyre on. I would have been worried about the disintegrating Lithion every time I picked up speed or cornered.

I had a good look at the Lithion once I had removed it. Its underlying structure is still sound but those splits would only have got wider & deeper; shortcuts for gravel to get into the carcass of the tyre and cause punctures.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Very nice of you. Is that the 710 mL size?
> 
> The bike here is a mix of the Belgian flag colours. The bike that you are familiar with (<---) is RED.


Yes. At least,they are bigger than the 620ml ones I use normally so 710ml seems highly likely. I'm sure either would go very 'nicely' with the red bike. Do remind me, in the event that we do a ride later in the summer.


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2022)

Super, thanks. The current ones are 750 mL so 710 isn't much of a reduction. 

Hah... I thought that 710 mL was an odd volume. It turns out that the volume IS 710 mL - filling the bottle added 710 g to the weight - BUT... when I screwed the lid on, 15 g of water spilled out. The actual usable volume is therefore nearer 695 mL. Which begs the question '_Are the old SiS bottles *actually* 750 mL?_' 

I will check... Oh, 795 mL after the '_fill and spill_' test! 100 mL reduction per bottle is a bit more significant! Never mind, once I get fitter I won't be drinking as much anyway.


----------



## Alex321 (24 May 2022)

I'm going to be joining in this challenge now for this year, having dropped out of the metric half century challenge after my smash in March.

I've never done a ride over 43 miles, and only 3-4 over 35, so I'm going to set my target for this year at 50Km. And I'll post my rides to date in the proper place - I had several in January & February. Next year, I'll set my target for the next round 5 mile value above my final figure for this year.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2022)

I did another metric century yesterday, on my now worn front tyre bike. I got onto the nice Dartmoor Way path down to Bovey Tracey when I had a very stupid thought, which I should have immediately dismissed from my mind... 

"_This is a slightly rough surface, but no worries - it is ages since I had a punctu..._" 

_*Hissssssss!!!*_ 

Drat! 

While I was fixing it an elderly*** couple walked up with their dog. The man asked me questions about my bike, and both then told me stories of how they toured on a tandem in their 20s and 30s, including the tale of a scary brake failure on a descent in the Cotswolds! Nice people. Off they went. 

Another dog-walking woman walked behind me as I was bent over the punctured tyre. She mumbled something to the dogs. Then she coughed and spoke louder... "_Excuse me, do you need a hand with that?"_ I apologised, saying that I am half deaf. No help needed but thanks for offering. That is the first time that a woman has ever asked. Most men don't, but never a woman! Friendly people in Devon! 

I am definitely buying new tyres for my next visit. 

*** More elderly than me! 80-ish.


----------



## Fiona R (26 May 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I'm going to be joining in this challenge now for this year, having dropped out of the metric half century challenge after my smash in March.
> 
> I've never done a ride over 43 miles, and only 3-4 over 35, so I'm going to set my target for this year at 50Km. And I'll post my rides to date in the proper place - I had several in January & February. Next year, I'll set my target for the next round 5 mile value above my final figure for this year.



Welcome. Sounds like you have the perfect approach for this challenge. Thinking about next year already is impressive.


----------



## Fiona R (26 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I did another metric century yesterday, on my now worn front tyre bike. I got onto the nice Dartmoor Way path down to Bovey Tracey when I had a very stupid thought, which I should have immediately dismissed from my mind...
> 
> "_This is a slightly rough surface, but no worries - it is ages since I had a punctu..._"
> 
> ...



Laughing at the more elderly than you.  Not commenting on the puncture fairy inevitability.

I always ask anyone if they're ok and it looks like it's a mechanical, and there's not a group/companion. LocallyI don't carry spares but then again locally it's not far to my house for a track pump, spares etc or just dry inside. Nobody has taken me up on the offer, good job as it takes me forever to change a puncture and otherwise that's my limit. I can always hold a wheel up/hold the bike or whatever makes it easier. It's lovely having conversations, and often the best ones are when you're least expecting them.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Laughing at the more elderly than you.  Not commenting on the puncture fairy inevitability.
> 
> I always ask anyone if they're ok and it looks like it's a mechanical, and there's not a group/companion. LocallyI don't carry spares but then again locally it's not far to my house for a track pump, spares etc or just dry inside. Nobody has taken me up on the offer, good job as it takes me forever to change a puncture and otherwise that's my limit. I can always hold a wheel up/hold the bike or whatever makes it easier. It's lovely having conversations, and often the best ones are when you're least expecting them.



I keep forgetting that I am pensioner now! 

Once I had finished my chats the puncture didn't take long to sort out. The tyre/rim combination is one of the very easy ones. I got the tyre off and back on again without needing levers. 

Why can't they all be as easy as that? I had one combination which was a complete pig. I got a puncture in Spain which took me about 40 minutes to fix and I almost snapped my tyre levers in the process.


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2022)

I'm on a bit of a roll now... A very _SLOW _roll, admittedly, and I am avoiding really hilly routes until the easier ones stop hurting so much! So... an unspectacular metric century today, but it will play its part in getting me fit again. Its 1,350 m of ascent hurt about as much as double that did on really tough routes when I was fitter.

I will do my best not to let my fitness drop again as much as it did during Covid-troubled 2020/2021. If I live long enough then eventually old age will make itself felt, but I don't need to give it a head start!


----------



## lazybloke (30 May 2022)

RideLondon yesterday for my 6th lunacy excursion.
Up at 4am for the drive into South London. Said goodbye to my better half in Stockwell and set off for the start line. Did the event at "full gas" , which put me back in London with time to spare, so I did the Freecycle too.

Total distance 186km; my longest ride yet.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2022)

I tackled another metric century yesterday. It was a forum ride over pretty flat terrain, my usual Garforth metric century route, but changed to go via Tadcaster. Only about 650 m of ascent in 101** km but that was easily made up for by tackling what lumpiness there was in my 52/19 singlespeed gear, and battling strong blustery winds all day. 



** The extra 2 km that I logged were to and from Todmorden railway station.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)


I just spotted something odd in that... 

The highest point above Nelson is (say) at Clarion House at about 320 m (1,050 ft) and the lowest point in Dukenfield is at about 95 m (310 ft) so the maximum difference between ascent and descent would be around 740 ft, and probably a lot less than that. Your figures give a difference of 1,025 ft... I can't see how that is possible unless your GPS was giving you some funny readings!

PS Well done on your rides - you are making me feel very lazy!


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I just spotted something odd in that...
> 
> The highest point above Nelson is (say) at Clarion House at about 320 m (1,050 ft) and the lowest point in Dukenfield is at about 95 m (310 ft) so the maximum difference between ascent and descent would be around 740 ft, and probably a lot less than that. Your figures give a difference of 1,025 ft... I can't see how that is possible unless your GPS was giving you some funny readings!
> 
> PS Well done on your rides - you are making me feel very lazy!



I can see how you might think that, but one descent goes from c400m down to c200m so that's 656ft on just one hill. Without giving away my exact starting point, I did start at just over 300m. Clarion is actually only c210m, Newchurch is higher at c270m. That said, I don't think any GPS or app I use is exactly exact.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> I can see how you might think that, but one descent goes from c400m down to c200m so that's 656ft on just one hill.


The thing is - it doesn't matter how much you go up and down during the ride because everything cancels out except for the difference between the start and finish points! (It obviously _does _matter in terms of the effort required, but not for the difference in overall ascent and descent.)



FrothNinja said:


> Clarion is actually only c210m, Newchurch is higher at c270m. That said, I don't think any GPS or app I use is exactly exact.


Ah, you are talking about the Jinny Lane Clarion House at Newchurch-in-Pendle. I was looking at the one at the crossroads on Shelfield Lane between Trawden and Nelson.


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The thing is - it doesn't matter how much you go up and down during the ride because everything cancels out except for the difference between the start and finish points! (It obviously _does _matter in terms of the effort required, but not for the difference in overall ascent and descent.)



I'll have to see if I can still access the ride record & check the start/finish height difference, grrr


ColinJ said:


> The thing is - it doesn't matter how much you go up and down during the ride because everything cancels out except for the difference between the start and finish points! (It obviously _does _matter in terms of the effort required, but not for the difference in overall ascent and descent.)
> 
> 
> Ah, you are talking about the Jinny Lane Clarion House at Newchurch-in-Pendle. I was looking at the one at the crossroads on Shelfield Lane between Trawden and Nelson.



Ah, the one I used to try and start a photo challenge, not very successfully. That hasn't been a Clarion for over half a century - and it's spot height is 318m according to my OS map, which is about the height I started at


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> it's spot height is 318m according to my OS map, which is about the height I started at


Soooo.... you lost 1,025 ft (net), which is 312m. So you finished 6m above sea level. That covers a lot of England. This could be a good new game though


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The thing is - it doesn't matter how much you go up and down during the ride because everything cancels out except for the difference between the start and finish points! (It obviously _does _matter in terms of the effort required, but not for the difference in overall ascent and descent.)
> 
> 
> Ah, you are talking about the Jinny Lane Clarion House at Newchurch-in-Pendle. I was looking at the one at the crossroads on Shelfield Lane between Trawden and Nelson.



I took my figures from Strava (coz I have been told on a number of occasions that it is more accurate) which now only lets me see past activities to 22 May 2022. Komoot and Garmin Connect, however, are more forthcoming and give up 1,100 ft, down 2,050 ft & 311.0m Total Ascent, 612.0m Total Descent respectively - far more in accordance with your calcs. Black mark to Strava


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Jun 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Soooo.... you lost 1,025 ft (net), which is 312m. So you finished 6m above sea level. That covers a lot of England. This could be a good new game though



I usually do circular routes but it could be fun to have a greatest difference thread - mind you it would have to be judged by regions or summat - I suspect it would be a lot easier for me to do well compared to someone in Norfolk


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> I usually do circular routes but it could be fun to have a greatest difference thread - mind you it would have to be judged by regions or summat - I suspect it would be a lot easier for me to to well compared to someone in Norfolk



I mentioned GPS devices playing silly buggers... I have had my ancient Edge 500 tell me that my house has dropped 60+ metres during a 2 hour ride!


----------



## Alex321 (18 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> I usually do circular routes but it could be fun to have a greatest difference thread - mind you it would have to be judged by regions or summat - I suspect it would be a lot easier for me to do well compared to someone in Norfolk



I usually do circular routes too, but both my Wahoo Roam and Strava more often than not tell me there is a difference between metres climbed and metres descended. I think the worst I've seen was one time when it had me 70 feet different.


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I usually do circular routes too, but both my Wahoo Roam and Strava more often than not tell me there is a difference between metres climbed and metres descended. I think the worst I've seen was one time when it had me 70 feet different.


70', so 20m.: That's pretty good, surely? What's that; 2% or thereabouts error over a hundred kilometres, assuming 1,000m ascent? Given how gps works and the inherent reduction in accuracy in the vertical plane, that's quite impressive and certainly acceptable, isn't it? 

I've just checked a few rides and my Wahoo Roam has a similar maximum difference (a few tens of metres over a hundred kilometres), but in fact it's mostly within 20m. That said, the device I actually use for recording is a Suunto watch with a barometric altimeter and I rarely see differences beyond single digits on that. For example: 3,300m last Wednesday with a difference of 7m in ascent and descent. Essentially, barometers are better than gps for altitude :-)


----------



## lazybloke (18 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I mentioned GPS devices playing silly buggers... I have had my ancient Edge 500 tell me that my house has dropped 60+ metres during a 2 hour ride!



I once monitored the height above sea level of my lounge over a 6 month period. During lockdown it probably travelled further than I did.


----------



## lazybloke (18 Jun 2022)

Ride #7 today, 43 miles. Short description in "Your Ride today" https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6752729

The legs feel quite strong after RideLondon, although only on the flat, so I opted for a route with only 1,400 feet of climbing; very easy and fast, until I tried a bit of 26mph TT. Okay, maybe not as strong as I thought.


----------



## Alex321 (18 Jun 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> 70', so 20m.: That's pretty good, surely? What's that; 2% or thereabouts error over a hundred kilometres, assuming 1,000m ascent? Given how gps works and the inherent reduction in accuracy in the vertical plane, that's quite impressive and certainly acceptable, isn't it?


It was actually a 50Km ride with about 700m of climbing, but yes I suppose it still isn't bad.



Sea of vapours said:


> I've just checked a few rides and my Wahoo Roam has a similar maximum difference (a few tens of metres over a hundred kilometres), but in fact it's mostly within 20m. That said, the device I actually use for recording is a Suunto watch with a barometric altimeter and I rarely see differences beyond single digits on that. For example: 3,300m last Wednesday with a difference of 7m in ascent and descent. Essentially, barometers are better than gps for altitude :-)



The Roam uses barometric pressure. It is usually within a few metres, that 20m one was a bit of an anomaly. Maybe the atmospheric pressure was changing rapidly at the time.


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> The Roam uses barometric pressure. It is usually within a few metres, that 20m one was a bit of an anomaly. Maybe the atmospheric pressure was changing rapidly at the time.


I'd forgotten, or didn't know, that the Roam had a barometric altimeter. No wonder mine is really not bad at all. It's not as good as the Suunto watch, but it's well within 'good enough'.


----------



## FrothNinja (20 Jun 2022)

Given that there are 'weight weenies', are there also (the politest of the alliterations I thought of) 'ascent anoraks'?
I think I might be turning into one - I've noticed that only about 50% of my qualifying rides have over a 1000 metres of ascent. Today's ride only just squeaked in, partly because I deliberately chose a steeper route.


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Jun 2022)

Whatever the name applied: most certainly there are ! Personally, I am at least mildly displeased with rides which don't exceed 1,500m ascent per 100km. 

And congratulations to @FrothNinja for being the first to complete the Lunacy Challenge in 2022


----------



## FrothNinja (20 Jun 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Whatever the name applied: most certainly there are ! Personally, I am at least mildly displeased with rides which don't exceed 1,500m ascent per 100km.
> 
> And congratulations to @FrothNinja for being the first to complete the Lunacy Challenge in 2022



Wonder if a height based lunacy challenge would take off?


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Wonder if a height based lunacy challenge would take off?



Not in what you might call a wildly popular sort of way, no. Once was very much worth doing though.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2021-annual-lunacy-climbing-challenge.270444/


----------



## Alex321 (20 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Given that there are 'weight weenies', are there also (the politest of the alliterations I thought of) 'ascent anoraks'?
> I think I might be turning into one - I've noticed that only about 50% of my qualifying rides have over a 1000 metres of ascent. Today's ride only just squeaked in, partly because I deliberately chose a steeper route.



I've never had a ride with 1000m of ascent, and yet I seem to do more climbing than the average, based on last years end-of-year figures. Mind you, I've also never had a ride over 43 miles in length yet.

Closest I've been was 3,035 feet (925m), in 32.99 miles.


----------



## FrothNinja (20 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I've never had a ride with 1000m of ascent, and yet I seem to do more climbing than the average, based on last years end-of-year figures. Mind you, I've also never had a ride over 43 miles in length yet.
> 
> Closest I've been was 3,035 feet (925m), in 32.99 miles.



So close! I have to admit if I look at the Garmin and it reads over 3000 ft I go hill hunting and do repeats until I crack the 1000m


----------



## FrothNinja (20 Jun 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Not in what you might call a wildly popular sort of way, no. Once was very much worth doing though.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2021-annual-lunacy-climbing-challenge.270444/



Could try a late starter for 2022 - pretty sure I have a few sub 30 milers with over a 1000m of ascent


----------



## Alex321 (21 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> So close! I have to admit if I look at the Garmin and it reads over 3000 ft I go hill hunting and do repeats until I crack the 1000m



I was very tempted that day, but I was expected home, probably a bit earlier than I already was, and it would have added another half an hour to find enough for the 1000m.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jun 2022)

Sounds like some of you might be interested in resurrecting last year's Lunacy Climbing Challenge. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-annual-lunacy-climbing-challenge-chatzone.269598/

Ride at least 1000m / 3000' in a ride of less than your target distance. Route must be a loop, or out-and-back. No road to be used more than once in a given direction. Choose your target distance to suit your local terrain.

I had a lot of fun doing it. A vast amount of time wasted planning and replanning routes.


----------



## FrothNinja (21 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sounds like some of you might be interested in resurrecting last year's Lunacy Climbing Challenge. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-annual-lunacy-climbing-challenge-chatzone.269598/
> 
> Ride at least 1000m / 3000' in a ride of less than your target distance. Route must be a loop, or out-and-back. No road to be used more than once in a given direction. Choose your target distance to suit your local terrain.
> 
> I had a lot of fun doing it. A vast amount of time wasted planning and replanning routes.



No, I was thinking something a lot simpler, more choose your minimum height for qualifying rides (12+ of em) and then get it in 24 hours on a bicycle ridden outdoors


----------



## Alex321 (21 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> No, I was thinking something a lot simpler, more choose your minimum height for qualifying rides (12+ of em) and then get it in 24 hours on a bicycle ridden outdoors



Now that I could do. Probably set my minimum to something like 750m for the first year, then raise it every year I manage 12


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> No, I was thinking *something a lot simpler*, more choose your minimum height for qualifying rides (12+ of em) and then get it in 24 hours on a bicycle ridden outdoors


Something _*simpler*_?  Wash your mouth out! 

We spent ages arguing over the absurdly complex route planning rules for that challenge.


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Something _*simpler*_?  Wash your mouth out!
> 
> We spent ages arguing over the absurdly complex route planning rules for that challenge.


Indeed we did. Simpler indeed: shocking idea 


Alex321 said:


> then raise it every year I manage 12


13. Has to be thirteen or it wouldn't be 'Lunacy'.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2022)

'_Simpler_'? We don't do '_simpler_'...

We don't even simply post our thoughts just once!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2022)

'_Simpler_'? We don't do '_simpler_'...

We don't even simply post our thoughts just once!


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

Folks, should I post a thread to belatedly start The Annual Simplified Climbing Lunacy (aka "I Don't Do Sums") Challenge?
Idiot proof rules as outlined above


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Jun 2022)

Perhaps better to put the proposed rules in here fist to [try to] avoid discussion / tweaking once you've started the thread.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

Will do


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

Here is my proposed set of hopefully idiot proof (so that I can follow them) rules for The Annual Simplified Climbing Lunacy (aka "I Don't Do Complicated") Challenge
Same overall concept as the Lunacy Challenge (largely stolen from it to save typing effort).
1. *Choose a target height*, for example 1000 metres, but it can be *any imperial or metric height which will be challenging for you to complete thirteen times in a calendar year. *

2. The height is a *daily* height, not a '_ride_' height, where a day is defined as _'from getting up to going to bed' _(which covers night rides which go beyond midnight)_._ This means that you can add up two or more rides in one day to count towards your target height and therefore allows, for example, two commuting rides to be added to reach a target. The idea of this is to make achieving greater height a more realistic proposition for many people who struggle to find enough spare time for individual hill rides.

3. *Each time you complete a day's riding which meets or exceeds your target height, post in the challenge thread*, stating your target and how many times you've met it at the top and then listing each ride which meets your target below. The post should ideally include details of the rides completed including how high, a list of points on each route, perhaps the distance, and possibly a link to the route(s) if you recorded it/them. The idea of these details is to maintain everyone's interest in where people are riding, as well as their progress towards their goal. It will also be quite fun to compare different areas.

4. *Chat about rides, etc. goes in the associated chatzone thread*. Please don't post anything other than lists of your rides in the challenge thread.

5. Even once you have completed thirteen qualifying rides, you can keep posting new ones where your 'top 13' has changed. *Just post your thirteen highest.* At the end of the year, *your thirteenth highest ride is your actual achievement for the year. *NB If you keep cranking out rides exactly hitting your target, you would struggle to exceed it later in the year. For example if your first 10 rides were exactly 1000 metres, you would have to do another 13 rides of 1001 metres to increase your lunacy challenge achievement to 1001 metres! If you like the idea of trying to beat your target, it is always worth adding at least a few metres/feet to as many of your hilly rides as possible throughout the year. In that respect, every duplicated ride distance is 'wasted', although each will qualify for the basic challenge that you set yourself.

6. Since the only rules are to state a target height and complete it thirteen times, *anyone can join at any point during the year* where there are sufficient days left to complete. It also means that an unavoidable break for illness, injury, childbirth, pressure of work, mojo-loss, freak weather conditions, [insert applicable excuse/reason here] would not bring your challenge to an abrupt finish, unless that happened to be so late in the year that you would not have time to complete the challenge once you started riding again.
6a. As the 2022 challenge would start mid year, rides from other Challenges which already show heights from posts earlier in the year, could be added as the height has already been disclosed.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

Would it be possible to arrange for 
7. The following year, everyone who met their stated target can display the crescent moon '_Lunacy Challenge_' icon in their signature. 
Also.....
I was wondering about having a condition that all qualifying rides should be outdoor rides.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> 7. The following year, everyone who met their stated target can display the crescent moon '_Lunacy Challenge_' icon in their signature.
> Also.....


How about this new one - a crescent over a mountain... 





?



FrothNinja said:


> I was wondering about having a condition that all qualifying rides should be outdoor rides.


Blimey, did we never specify that all rides should be outdoors? I certainly think that they should be!


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey, did we never specify that all rides should be outdoors? I certainly think that they should be!


No, but nor did we specify 'on a bike'. I'm pretty sure the rules do add up to 'outdoors only' (for the Lunacy Climbing Challenge anyway).


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2022)

There are smart turbos that will give a climbing figure but I don't think a number on a turbo display quite matches grinding to a halt and falling off on Fleet Moss! 

(Not that _you _have to suffer such indignities, of course! )


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> There are smart turbos that will give a climbing figure but


There are but in the Lunacy Climbing Challenge rules we said:


ColinJ said:


> A qualifying loop is any ride on public roads which accumulates 1,000+ metres of ascent.


Which pretty much covers the 'outdoor' thing methinks :-) 

But, [my] pedantry aside, yes, we should certainly exclude rides on indoor trainers, irrespective of how realistic they may be in effort terms, since I don't think these things should just be a_ 'do a finite amount of exercise' _challenge.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> There are smart turbos that will give a climbing figure but I don't think a number on a turbo display quite matches grinding to a halt and falling off on Fleet Moss!
> 
> (Not that _you _have to suffer such indignities, of course! )



Believe me, "climbing" 1000m on a turbo matches climbing 1000m on the road as far as the legs are concerned afterwards. But you need quite a fancy turbo to replicate really steep gradients. Not that I'm advocating inclusion of them, just saying.

Also, there's the question of ebikes that was raised recently.

The general consensus of the great and the good on the challenge threads seems to be turbos bad, ebikes good but it'd be up to you.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> a crescent over a mountain



That's perfect!


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Believe me, "climbing" 1000m on a turbo matches climbing 1000m on the road as far as the legs are concerned afterwards. But you need quite a fancy turbo to replicate really steep gradients. Not that I'm advocating inclusion of them, just saying.
> 
> Also, there's the question of ebikes that was raised recently.
> 
> The general consensus of the great and the good on the challenge threads seems to be turbos bad, ebikes good but it'd be up to you.



Defo keep the ebikes, not only to match other challenges, but it also allows people who would not be able to manage on a treader to participate. Anyway given most ebikes are about 15kg heavier than a non e, then there is still a fair bit of exertion required and it's not a speed challenge.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Believe me, "climbing" 1000m on a turbo matches climbing 1000m on the road as far as the legs are concerned afterwards. But you need quite a fancy turbo to replicate really steep gradients. Not that I'm advocating inclusion of them, just saying.



Indeed. I have a 'dumb' turbo but if I crank the resistance up it is hard work. I don't think it can get to the equivalent of 20+% slopes but it can definitely equate to half that gradient.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jun 2022)

For what it's worth (which isn't much) my view is that people fret too much qualifying conditions for these challenges. If someone wants to their rides on a turbo or on a closed track or if they want to call in at home for a sandwich half way through an imperial century ride or whatever then let them. It's a personal challenge, not a competition, they're not affecting anyone else.

And I would give maximum respect to someone doing the climbing challenge in a velodrome.

I know that's a bit too wishy washy and permissive for prevailing consensus but hey, I'm a wishy washy kind of guy.



ColinJ said:


> Indeed. I have a 'dumb' turbo but if I crank the resistance up it is hard work. I don't think it can get to the equivalent of 20+% slopes but it can definitely equate to half that gradient.


This challenge isn't really about steep gradients. Unlike the last year's climbing challenge, which was all about cramming the maximum climb into the minimum distance (and necessarily going for the steepest climbs possible) this one is more about accumulation of ascent over any distance so gradients don't necessarily figure.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Jun 2022)

I concur with @Dogtrousers that any challenge is really up to the individual; that people should use them as motivation to help them do 'cycling things they'd otherwise not do'. 

That said, I've contributed to defining rules in the past since, like many people, I do find it motivating when other people are attempting to do something which is essentially very similar. The 2021 Lunacy Climbing challenge was quite tightly defined, mainly by rate of ascent and being a loop. What @Dogtrousers and I did in completing that was really very similar in many aspects. This version, however, won't be, which is fine and does mean that the 'rules' can be far more relaxed. 

In particular, this version lends itself to simply going further and gaining more ascent. That's a very different prospect where I am in the Dales / Pennines / Lakes / Bowland than it would be in Lincolnshire ! The point is that the challenge may vary enormously from person to person and may therefore lack the 'shared experience' element. 

Just musing really, but I do think the 'shared experience' aspect is probably important for making these challenges successful so I suspect this one could be problematic in that respect.


----------



## Alex321 (26 Jun 2022)

Finally back with a qualifying ride!

9 weeks off the bike due to the broken wrist, three weeks of getting back into it, then got COVID!.

Still actually testing positive today (after 12 days!), but I don't think a solo cycle ride breaches self-isolation, and guidance says you can leave after 10 days even without a negative test.

With a strong wind, and still probably really not fully fit, not entirely sure that was wise, and towards the end was definitely in "shut up legs" territory.

First part was slow, as I set off into the wind, middle part, with a tail wind was very fast, with several PBs. Last part was slow again because I just ran out of energy. I didn't take any food, should have stopped to buy some belvita or similar in Llantwit Major.

But at 35.95 miles, the 2nd longest of the year, probably my 3rd longest overall, so quite happy with that.


----------



## Alex321 (25 Jul 2022)

Back with another today. 

Windy, wasn't at all sure how big a ride I wanted to do when I set out. Started off into the wind, thinking I'd probably just head for Colwinston after Langan, make it a 15-17 mile ride. Reached the top of Crack Hill Lane, feeling better than expected, so decided to head for Ewenny, and when I got there, decided to go for a full 30mile+ ride.

Somehow still had a headwind heading from St Brides Major to Monknash and Marcross, but legs were feeling good. Finally got a bit of tailwind after the left turn by Atlantic College. 

Reached Llancadle, and thought If I just headed the most direct route home, it would only be about 30 miles, and by then I wanted the 50K, so dropped down into Llancarfan (which I'd ridden through in the opposite direction the night before), and then just to be sure, didn't turn for Welsh St Donats until after Warren Mill Farm.

Really enjoyed that ride, in spite of the wind. It seems my legs are finally getting back to somewhere decent, first week over 100 miles since I've been back on the bike.


----------



## Fiona R (27 Jul 2022)

OMG what have I missed. apologies for being absent. Falling off on Fleet Moss only nearly, days of over 1000m  Being pedantic. Simplifying everything twice?

Anyhow. I've only done 2 more since May. Mainly through lack of attention I was just short of 200km on 3 days of an All Points North attempt back in early June but was measuring control to control and not days. One of them easily counted as my imperial though. Was a great experience, I got round 75% from Sheffield to East coast to North York Moors (walked some of Fleet Moss rather than falling off) Dales, Northumbrland Scottish Borders and came to a halt just west of Penrith. was self supported and camping. Somehow came 11th of 30 Rookies eventhough I didn't make Ulpha, Forest of Bowland and back to Sheffield. I'm not designed for ultra racing. the day across the Scottish Borders from Bamburgh Castle to Newcastleton then Carlisle was incredible. Still haven't written it up for my dottage.

Had a week then off to France on holiday pootling in our van with bikes. we've not been to France for 5 years so was great, first time with the new van (we converted it so not new new just new to us) We started in the Loire Valley, loop to Saumur and on to Noirmoutier off Vendée coat. some lovely loops. Then Marais Poitevin (more flat cycling, OH got to choose where we went) and up to normandy/Domfront for last few days) I hadn't got a June 200km for my RRtY but wasn't well the first week so we took it easy. Then couldn't get a route submitted to ride to Tours whilst he drove the van up there as no wi fi and ended up managing to squeeze in a flat Velo Verte from Domfront to Mont St Michel and back on 30th June once up in Normandy. Had lunch at the van after a 100 mile cinder time trial then OH came out with me for a hilly loop from Domfront to Flers to scrape over 200km. Over half off road.

Then on Saturday back to audax with a very hilly 100 miles Canal Boats and Mountain Roads from Chepstow inc Big pit path back way up the Tumble and all the hills round Tintern. Very complicated route with many free controls where I had to get receipts and then a fair few info controls too. With 3000m climbing and a 17km section of canal from Abergavenny to Pontypool with 45 bridges to duck under (but didn't go swimming!) I did manage the route but was out of audax time. I had ridden 40km from home to Chepstow and was intending riding home too but was too discombobulated with the fact I knew all day I was behind time. I get lost easily even with a garmin and all the overlapping routes had me going round in circles in towns. Really shocked I couldn't scrape in in time. Made the call of shame and got picked up from the scummy Severn Bridge Services at 10pm. 215km counts for lunacy!

Now I haven't done a validated 200 in July for RRtY again


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Jul 2022)

What hoops do I need to leap arthritically through to get the 2022 Simplified Lunacy Climbing Challenge going?


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Jul 2022)

You pretty much just have to start a new thread in the appropriate sub-forum and specify the rules I think. I don't see that there's anything needed beyond that. You could use the previous lunacy cycling starter post as a template, but since it's much simplified, it might be best to start with a blank sheet !


----------



## Fiona R (27 Jul 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> What hoops do I need to leap arthritically through to get the 2022 Simplified Lunacy Climbing Challenge going?



I like arthritically


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Jul 2022)

Once one has hit the 13th ride, is there any point in recording anything under the distance of the 13th longest ride?


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Jul 2022)

You could possibly argue that the more qualifying rides you do, the more that suggests a rise in target next year. i.e. one over might indicate a reasonably challenging initial target whereas thirteen over might suggest distinctly too easy ! So recording them *is* worthwhile.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> You could possibly argue that the more qualifying rides you do, the more that suggests a rise in target next year. i.e. one over might indicate a reasonably challenging initial target whereas thirteen over might suggest distinctly too easy ! So recording them *is* worthwhile.



That makes sense.

The reverse is probably true, so next year my target might be more like 25 km!


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Jul 2022)

There's a corollary to that which is that I've set my target to a distance which I really can't do in the winter months, since that was the original intent of the challenge. So, even if I could do lots more then thirteen in the roughly six months available, I'd still be unable to do any in winter. I'd only increase my target if I found that I /could/ do them in winter.


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Aug 2022)

Today is yet another day when I can’t cycle between 11am and 7pm because of the damn heat. It looks like 30C is becoming a new ‘normal’ temperature here for days in July and August – and I really suffer outside when it gets over 26C. I struggle to breathe when I’m cycling, it feels like I’m riding through soup and all the energy in my legs drains away.

But … while the washing machine is making itself dizzy, I do have time to post some vaguely Loony stuff…

_Sundry personal challenge #1_

A bit like SoV’s 30 day/rolling 1000km project of 2019, I’ve set myself a target of cycling in excess of 1100km per month for 7 consecutive months this year – March through to September. I’m on track with March through July completed – so 5 months done – and despite the heat, I hope to get August done, and September should be easy .. unless we get lots of rain (we haven’t had ‘lots of rain’ since October 2021 and it’s unbelievably dry here).

_Sundry personal challenge #2_

Having waited 18 months for delivery of a new mountain bike, it finally arrived in April this year. For reasons that still aren’t 100% clear, the new bike has transformed the type of daily riding that I do. Days now often start with no pre-conceived plan .. just go out on one of my mountain bikes or on one of the hybrids – sniff the air, persuade the knees to turn over, get the leg muscles warmed up and gradually a plan for the day appears. I often find that I’ve cycled 10/15km of local lanes and/or offroad tracks before I’ve realised it. Then it’s usually a case of “which bike next? and where?” … Most days are a two- or three-bike day and once or twice, all 5 have been out for a ride the same day.

I’m not aware of anyone else in the CC arena who is doing this on a regular basis – and I hesitate to ask in the ‘General Cycling Discussions’ forum as my previous experiences of sharing personal biking foibles is one of being mocked (I don’t care – but I do question why I bothered raising the subject in the first place).

So, in July, I set myself a target of a minimum of 100km per bike in the month – I sailed past that in the middle of July and that got me thinking.. an expanded case of the “Have Stats – Have Time – Will Play” syndrome – more like “Have Bikes and lots of Stats – Have Time – Definitely Playing”. All five bikes now have minimum monthly and annual targets. An interesting exercise – but no more than that. But all five of my bikes now get rides every week – and what’s the point in having them if you don’t ride them regularly? (assuming that they’re all road-worthy).

Which is all a very long-winded way of saying that, as lots of my multi-bike days have been over 60km and (so far) nine of them are over 70km, I will enter the 2022 Lunacy Challenge with a target of 70km – and a ‘stretch target’ of 75km.

I had a bit of a rant on here before Xmas last year about people ‘double-booking’ rides, ie posting one ride in two challenges. I promise not to care about what anyone else is doing now – other than to say that one person has ‘quadruple-booked’ some rides (that made me laugh). One ride posted in four separate challenges has to be some sort of record in the CC forum. Can that be beaten? Well, I’m sure it could with a bit of ingenuity. Anyway, that’s a challenge for someone else.


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Aug 2022)

Sundry personal challenge number 2 is a good one for people with multiple bikes. I definitely like the idea of things being used rather than not.


----------



## Fiona R (2 Aug 2022)

bluenotebob said:


> Today is yet another day when I can’t cycle between 11am and 7pm because of the damn heat. It looks like 30C is becoming a new ‘normal’ temperature here for days in July and August – and I really suffer outside when it gets over 26C. I struggle to breathe when I’m cycling, it feels like I’m riding through soup and all the energy in my legs drains away.
> 
> But … while the washing machine is making itself dizzy, I do have time to post some vaguely Loony stuff…
> 
> ...



i think using all your bikes is very admirable. Some people just love the thrill of a new bike and seem to have a dozen. I'm not sure why. certainly having a couple of bikes is a necessity as stuff happens and I need a spare given it's my transport. I am guilty iof not using one of my bikes (folding Dahon, more a case of having in case I have to go somewhere by bus with a bike in tow) and another gets little use (my mtb) but it has had use over the years and every now and then we do an off road day or tour. I don't tend to go out on mtb solo. My spare road bike needs a good overhaul but my main road/gravel/audax/touring bike is mufti purpose and the hybrid "pub bike" is the one used for all utility riding, grocery shopping, gym etc and owes me nothing if it gets stolen locked up in Bristol or anywhere else. 

The people who had a pop at you are the sad ones. I think a personal endeavour is a great motivator and I hope it continues to give you a challenge, pleasure and equal wear on your bikes!


----------



## Fiona R (2 Aug 2022)

I'm guilty of counting rides for double challenges. My 100 miles and lunacy are usually the same ride. 50km are separate but I was out of 100km early on as that is always a separate ride too. I'm double counting Lunacy with RRtY too.

Which means that given my big hilly ride in Wales was out of time 10 days ago for July RRtY I had to do another 200km DIY this week before the family descended from far and wide for family celebrations/family time given we all live far and wide.

I was conscious of giving myself a bit more than "bare minimum" so adapted a figure of 8 I have done before which crosses over on top of Mendip, but reversed it. so this time I went through Bristol and out to Keynsham on the Bristol 2 Bath Railway (the closures are so annoying but are for improvements) Through Chew Valley and up and over the steep pull of West Harptree and down Cheddar Gorge. relieved it was a cool day, I hadn't ridden the first half of the month after returning from holiday as it was too hot) . didn't feel like a PR down but it was, I'm not a confident descender. 72km for the Old Spot Bakery at Mark that comes highly recommended but I'd never made during opening hours. superb artisan sausage roll and almond croissant with my latte for 2nd breakfast and morning coffee as my only proper stop. A nice change to head east in the Shapwick direction skirting Glasto and through Wells then straight up Old Bristol Road. Plodded up quite happily and a whizz down Burrington Coombe. i headed towards Weston-S-M as I had adapted the previous night, I thought I'd found myself an alternative to the main route that didn't involve a big loop, but it turned out to be a gravel track with big lorries, but no "no entry" RWGPS showed plenty of cyclists' had been that way and marked as a bridleway. a big burly Balbour Beatty guy very cordially said I needed to get off the route as the lorries were belting up and down for Hinkley Point infrastructure/wiring and he was worried about my safety. Retraced and braved the nasty A368 until after the M5 and spent the rest of the ride worried my deviation may make my RRtY invalid again. Slogged through Weston and then much nicer out on the lanes before the section of unavoidable A370 before beating a retreat to the Strawberry Line. a race round Kingston Seymour and was only on 197km as I got home so I went up and down a local hill to make sure I was over the 202km of my submitted route without repeating anything. fortunately my explanation was accepted and I was validated. I also was only 15 mins later than my "pre planned" time which I am notoriously bad at estimating. quick shower and out with OH to do the shopping for big family celebrations. It was beyond 2 panniers worth normally done by bike.

I so nearly let the RRtY go, have had some personal challenges this month so relieved I was selfish and made the time that I didn't really have.


----------



## Alex321 (7 Aug 2022)

Nice ride today, my 2nd longest of the year (or ever, in fact) at 37 miles. Sunshine and very little wind for the whole ride, but not *too* hot, at an average of 24C.

Did the coastal loop I enjoy, in a clockwise direction. A little detour past Ogmore Castle, and then carrying the bike over stepping stones crossing the river Ewenny, That was tricky in cleats, the stones were smooth, and some were sloping. But it was a pleasant little diversion, and a thoroughly enjoyable ride.


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Aug 2022)

Completed for 2022.

At least, the two rides I've just posted in the ride thread makes 13 x 150km, and 150km is my target. It only makes 12 x 161km (aka imperial century), however, which is my 'stretch' target, so I fully intend to do one more, or perhaps more than one more, what with it only being mid-August. That makes four years of Lunacy Challenge. I'd better update the number in my signature.

Today's imperial century was an excellent route, taking in four lovely, Pennine pass roads and then down through the Dales, but my liquid requirements in 30C and above, which it was all day until about 1900, were a bit excessive. Normally, that sort of ride would be 1.5l. Today was 5.5l ! Not that I'm complaining, it's great to have warm and sunny weather here in the north after a thoroughly mediocre summer so far (yes, I know it's been unduly warm further south).


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2022)

Well done!



Sea of vapours said:


> Pennine pass roads and then down through the Dales, but my liquid requirements in 30C and above, which it was all day until about 1900, were a bit excessive. Normally, that sort of ride would be 1.5l. Today was 5.5l !



So for me it would have been 8+ litres... 

I made do with my lumpy singlespeed 7 km Tour de Todmorden shopping loop and then fled indoors to cool down!


----------



## Alex321 (14 Aug 2022)

Biggest ride I've ever done today - in 30+ temperatures! And yes, I took 2 water bottles, then bought 6 refills worth while I was out.

50 miles total (my first ever imperial half century), and also 1145m climbing - my first ever over 1000m. And my first "classic" climb - The Bwlch.

A good day out 

Clock twoer at the foot of the Bwlch.







View down to Treorchy from the top.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2022)

Well, I finally got _*another qualifier*_ in...

I didn't mention in that post that my bike was doing my head in throughout the ride! My left shoe had been squeaking on the pedal on a couple of shorter rides earlier in the week so before I set off I sprayed both pedals and the soles of my shoes with GT85. Problem solved! At least, it was for 50 kms... And then it _wasn't_! Squeaky, squawky, squeaky, squawky, squeaky, squawky, squeaky...

More worryingly, a disturbing mechanical noise started up just a few kms into the ride***. I am fairly sure that it is from the bottom bracket. I don't have many tools or spares here so I went on Amazon this morning and ordered a new bottom bracket, a Hollowtech II BB tool, and a tube of grease. I have already had a few rapid deliveries down here this week, courtesy of the impressive Prime service, and I am hoping that they will achieve tomorrow's promised delivery, and preferably by lunchtime so I can replace the BB and get a test ride in. I would like to do another metric century on Sunday if the bike is behaving itself (and I can shut my damn shoes/pedals up!! )

*** I'll get in now, before @Sea of vapours suggests that several of my bikes seem to be suffering from lack of maintenance...!  

I bought this bike second-hand last year so I am not aware how long individual parts have been used for. 

I didn't like the original wheels and tyres so I replaced them immediately (and have now upgraded the tyres again). 

I have checked the brake pads twice - there is still life in them, and I have 2 full sets of replacement pads stored here for future replacement. 

What can you do about bottom brackets though? I am not going to replace a BB until I notice a problem with it. There was no play in this one, and no undesirable noises until yesterday. It just sounded to me like one of the ball bearings cracked or chipped early in the ride. Hopefully, the problem will go away when I fit the new BB!

I have spare 11-speed quick links here, and a stash of tubes. I should buy a spare 11-speed chain before my next visit. 

Q: Will the 8/9/10 speed chain splitter on my multitool also work on an 11-speed chain? I could obviously test it on the last link in the new chain, but I would rather know in advance.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Aug 2022)

You do seem to be having BB issues aplenty recently, that's for sure. 

I don't know for sure about the chain splitter question, but i can say that mine works on 8, 9 and 11 without modification.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2022)

I have vague memories of doing some checks to see if my chain tool was still ok when I replaced my knackered SRAM 10s with Shimano 11s

IIRC a tool that says it's fine for 10S is ok for 11S. But I'd advise you to confirm that and not trust my memory.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2022)

I had hoped to get another metric century in while I am down in Devon but I have had problems with my bad leg so I played safe on Sunday and Monday and made do with a short ride and some dog walking. 

For obvious reasons I get very nervous about any sign of trouble with the leg that indirectly nearly killed me twice! The swelling and pain has subsided now so hopefully it wasn't anything serious. 

I have the 100 mile Humber Bridge ride booked for Saturday and I'd like the leg to be in full working order by then...

Back _Oop North_ Tuesday, but I will be back down in Devon in a month's time, probably for the last time in 2022, unless we have a very mild November and I fancy another trip down here then. 

I still have 7 metric centuries to do for this challenge. 2 of those should be the Humber Bridge and Cheshire forum rides, so that would leave 5 more to do.

I have been slacking again this year! Something seems to have changed in my head since the pandemic started and I haven't figured out how to get back to a normal routine.


----------



## Fiona R (31 Aug 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I had hoped to get another metric century in while I am down in Devon but I have had problems with my bad leg so I played safe on Sunday and Monday and made do with a short ride and some dog walking.
> 
> For obvious reasons I get very nervous about any sign of trouble with the leg that indirectly nearly killed me twice! The swelling and pain has subsided now so hopefully it wasn't anything serious.
> 
> ...



Think of the whole population, you're not slacking. The psychological impact of your leg is as big as the physical constraints. Give yourself some slack, it's healthier to be happy and not always pushing yourself.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Think of the whole population, you're mot slacking. The psychological impact of your leg is as big as the physical constraints.


Both are true. I met an old man who I thought was the husband of a sprightly woman in her 80s. It turned out to be her son and he was younger than me!  

I know a few people in their 50s who look nearer 70. 

I once upset a new colleague when talking about punk bands. I couldn't understand why he had never heard of them. It turned out that he was about 15 years younger than he looked! 

It took me a lonnnnnnnnnnng time to stop obsessing about my breathing and discomfort/arrhythmia in my heart. Those worries came back after my leg went funny on me at the weekend. 

I am back in Todmorden now and need to buy some shopping. I'll go on my singlespeed bike and see if I have any problems with that. I will avoid the toughest hill this time though!


----------



## Fiona R (31 Aug 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Both are true. I met an old man who I thought was the husband of a sprightly woman in her 80s. It turned out to be her son and he was younger than me!
> 
> I know a few people in their 50s who look nearer 70.
> 
> ...



I beat myself up as I look like a couch potato but am fitter/lift heavier weights, do more exercise than the vast majority. Just wish I could get down to 25bmi. However when I exercise everything hurts less, arthritis has been with me for a long time. I feel better and the endorphins keep me happier. The last couple of years my perceived age on bodytrax has gone from 39 to 42 which I think is bad, I've gone from 55 to 57. So my body age is still quite a lot younger than me, but I stagger out of bed and downstairs to make the tea every morning!


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2022)

Take care of yourself @ColinJ 



ColinJ said:


> I once upset a new colleague when talking about punk bands. I couldn't understand why he had never heard of them.* It turned out that he was about 15 years younger than he looked!*



To be fair so do some er... 'senior' punk bands; the lifestyle takes its toll.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I beat myself up as I look like a couch potato but am fitter/lift heavier weights, do more exercise than the vast majority. Just wish I could get down to 25bmi. However when I exercise everything hurts less, arthritis has been with me for a long time. I feel better and the endorphins keep me happier. The last couple of years my perceived age on bodytrax has gone from 39 to 42 which I think is bad, I've gone from 55 to 57. So my body age is still quite a lot younger than me, but I stagger out of bed and downstairs to make the tea every morning!



Oh, given what you do on the bike you are making me feel like a _REAL_ slacker again! 

As for looking after myself... I'm afraid that even just my 5 km shopping loop today made my sore throat flare up again. The checkout person at Lidl asked "_Card or cash?_" but couldn't make out my croaked reply. A friend has come round and her first words were "_Are you okay? You look quite pale!_" I think that I had better play safe and go to the Humber Bridge ride thread and tell them the bad news...


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Aug 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Both are true. I met an old man who I thought was the husband of a sprightly woman in her 80s. It turned out to be her son and he was younger than me!
> 
> I know a few people in their 50s who look nearer 70.
> 
> ...



I'd be knackered if I cycled to Tod to do my shopping - the return climb through Shore is a killer. 
Joking aside, I did a big for me ride on Monday and I've stuck to 6 milers since in order to let my knees recover - no point causing permanent damage to prove a point to one's self. The thing that bugs me is that I missed out on my (self Set) monthly miles challenge by 22.96 miles.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> I'd be knackered if I cycled to Tod to do my shopping - the return climb through Shore is a killer.


That little thing...












Yes, it is '_a bit of a drag_' up there, isn't it! 

I wouldn't even get up the bottom 1% of that climb on my singlespeed bike.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I had hoped to get another metric century in while I am down in Devon but I have had problems with my bad leg so I played safe on Sunday and Monday and made do with a short ride and some dog walking.
> 
> For obvious reasons I get very nervous about any sign of trouble with the leg that indirectly nearly killed me twice! The swelling and pain has subsided now so hopefully it wasn't anything serious.
> 
> ...



Perhaps have a meet up later in the year. November our lodge isn't being commercially let so I may go down then..


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That little thing...
> 
> View attachment 659568
> 
> ...



It's perversely fun on an electric bike, but last time I rode to Hyde on my treader I wimped out and got my significant other to give me and the bike a lift home


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Sep 2022)

Hurty knees this evening. Heart monitor (aka the Bra) says I wasn't pushing myself but my knees are giving me a right b0££0cking


----------



## Alex321 (11 Sep 2022)

Did exactly the same route today as I did on June 26th, but Strava says it was 0.2 miles less, and 69ft less elevation (2001 against 2070 last time).

I can understand a bit of difference in distance, just from a difference in which part of the road I may have ridden on. But 60ft is quite significant difference in climbing. Not sure the roads will have worn down that much in a couple of months


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Did exactly the same route today as I did on June 26th, but Strava says it was 0.2 miles less, and 69ft less elevation (2001 against 2070 last time).
> 
> I can understand a bit of difference in distance, just from a difference in which part of the road I may have ridden on. But 60ft is quite significant difference in climbing. Not sure the roads will have worn down that much in a couple of months


I have had my house apparently rise or fall by 20+ metres during one 20 km ride, according to my old Garmin! 

Most GPS devices are not particularly accurate or consistent when measuring elevation.


----------



## Alex321 (11 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have had my house apparently rise or fall by 20+ metres during one 20 km ride, according to my old Garmin!
> 
> Most GPS devices are not particularly accurate or consistent when measuring elevation.



Yes, that's true. I don't think I've had quite that big a difference, but I have usually had the metres gained and metres lost be different, on a loop.


----------



## Alex321 (18 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Yes, that's true. I don't think I've had quite that big a difference, but I have usually had the metres gained and metres lost be different, on a loop.



Today's qualifier (only just getting the distance) was only 2m difference in climbs & descents, at 655m/657m.

Quite a slow ride today, with moderately strong winds slowing me at times. 

I got a new heart rate monitor during the week, I suspect that if it is reasonably accurate, I need to revise my max HR down a bit. I have it set to 180, but never got above 167 even on the hard (by my standards) climbs, where from the feel I would have expected to be more in the 172-174 region based on the readings my old monitor gave when it appeared to be working properly.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> For obvious reasons I get very nervous about any sign of trouble with the leg that indirectly nearly killed me twice! The swelling and pain has subsided now so hopefully it wasn't anything serious.





ColinJ said:


> A friend has come round and her first words were "_Are you okay? You look quite pale!_"


Hmm... I'm fairly sure that it _WAS _another DVT because my leg has been swelling up a lot more than usual since I got back from Devon, and I think that caused another (minor) PE because I have been significantly short of breath off and on, sometimes just walking into the kitchen to make a mug of tea! That brought back some _BAD _memories... 

I think the problem was caused by getting dehydrated on my metric century in Devon, failing to rehydrate properly after that, and spending a couple of days lazing around with a sore throat.

I have finally started to feel a bit better this weekend though so hopefully I am now seeing it off.

I am still riding my bike but don't feel like doing more than an hour or two at the most, usually more like 30 minutes. I probably won't meet my metric century target this year (again!), but if I feel well enough before winter bad weather and/or short hours of daylight arrive, I'll try to get a few more done.

It would be worth you all spending a few minutes reading _*THIS ARTICLE*_! Even though you are fit enough to be doing lots of long, hard rides, as the article explains - you can still be caught out.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2022)

PS Since I haven't a chance of doing a 'stretch target' this year, I have set myself a 'shrink target' instead... 

My cycling may not have been much to feel pleased about but at least I am getting my weight under control. I am 8-9 kg down for the year with only another 3 to 4 to get me down to my target weight. If I can get there, keep it off through the winter, and do enough cycling to keep what fitness I do have, then I will be in a good position to get stuck in next year.


----------



## Alex321 (19 Sep 2022)

Two qualifying days in a row - and today's was my longest ride, at 55 miles. This was slightly accidental, as I turned towards Port Talbot at the top of the Bwlch, expecting there to be a turn for Maesteg fairly son, but there wasn't one until Cymmer - and that looked like a horrible steep hill. So at that point, I thought I might as well just carry on, and ended up going down into Port Talbot and back home from there.

Enjoyed it though, much cooler than last time I did the Bwlch, at 15C as opposed to 32C. Only needed two bottles of water today, and didn't even quite finish the 2nd one.

View from the top, looking down over Treorchy.






And a curious sheep






View down the other side, a bit further on, looking down towards Cymmer


----------



## bluenotebob (6 Oct 2022)

That’s me over the line for 2022 – and I’m feeling a huge sense of relief after the ignominy of last year when I only managed 12 qualifying rides.

My longest ride of the year today at 87km – I’m not sure why I left the best to the last.

If I manage any more 70+km rides this year then I’ll post them and relegate a few lesser ones. There’s no way that I’ll hit my stretch target of 75km though – that’d mean another 6 rides this year. But now that I don’t have to do any more perhaps they’ll actually be easier … ?


----------



## Alex321 (13 Oct 2022)

Just one more needed for me now, getting my 12th in today.

I'll probably get 3-5 more in, as the "I don't do winter" part of the tread title doesn't apply to me, and I normally manage 1-2 each month.


----------



## Fiona R (14 Oct 2022)

bluenotebob said:


> That’s me over the line for 2022 – and I’m feeling a huge sense of relief after the ignominy of last year when I only managed 12 qualifying rides.
> 
> My longest ride of the year today at 87km – I’m not sure why I left the best to the last.
> 
> If I manage any more 70+km rides this year then I’ll post them and relegate a few lesser ones. There’s no way that I’ll hit my stretch target of 75km though – that’d mean another 6 rides this year. But now that I don’t have to do any more perhaps they’ll actually be easier … ?



Woo hoo!! Very well done. also, totally agree with the bit about when you don't have to do anymore.... my last one is figuratively weighing me down. Hopefully for not much longer.


----------



## Fiona R (14 Oct 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Just one more needed for me now, getting my 12th in today.
> 
> I'll probably get 3-5 more in, as the "I don't do winter" part of the tread title doesn't apply to me, and I normally manage 1-2 each month.



Excellent! I'm in the "just one more needed" club too 

In these parts I have no excuses for not doing winter, it doesn't get icy very often. Famous last words that will be!


----------



## bluenotebob (14 Oct 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Woo hoo!! Very well done. also, totally agree with the bit about when you don't have to do anymore.... my last one is figuratively weighing me down. Hopefully for not much longer.



Thank you! 

Good luck getting your 13th done before the lack of daylight means that you'll have to do most of the ride in the dark.


----------



## Fiona R (16 Oct 2022)

bluenotebob said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Good luck getting your 13th done before the lack of daylight means that you'll have to do most of the ride in the dark.



Ummm....... I got in at 10pm last night so a reasonable amount of dark riding which I struggle with. But I did it! a group of 6-8 rode no drop with 4 refreshment breaks. I ended up riding 220km with riding into Bristol and home again after. We started at the famous Harts Bakery for coffee and croissant next to Bristol Temple Meads. Then back past home 1 1/2 hours after leaving.... a third breakfast at the Strawberry Line Cafe in Yatton then up Burrington Combe and over to the cider farm and campsite at Tuckers Grave before Bath. Too early for cider and camping so had a baguette. On up into the Cotswolds via Bradford on Avon and lunch at Cotswold Water Park before a gradual ascent into the wind across to the pub at Kingscote and big whizz down into Wotton under Edge. We picked up the bike path after Pucklechurch and back into Bristol along Railway Path. I normally ride solo as I'm too slow for the average distance pace. it was great to be in a group, esp for the night riding as the road is illuminated further ahead and nobody had pulsing rear lights so I could cope.

13 lunacy rides done and topped out my 2nd RRtY too. Big phew, it's been tough. Only 1/2 an hour spare yesterday on max audax time 8am-10pm. I left home 7am for official depart at 8 and got back at 10pm, finished audax route 9.30pm i abandoned an RRtY at 8/12 last year, the first one was a calendar year in 2019, this one an audax year Nov-Oct 2021-2022. I've ridden in England, Scotland, Wales and France.


----------



## Alex321 (16 Oct 2022)

Completed my original 50Km target with 13th ride today. 

Really good ride today, fell in with a group from Dragons Tri club for part of it and ended up with PBs on a whole bunch of segments (though I'd only done most of the 2-3 times before  ).

Need 5 more rides of 35 miles plus for my stretch target. Not bad, considering that at the start of the year I'd only ever gone over 35 miles once, and done it 8 times so far this year.


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Oct 2022)

Congratulations on completing !


----------



## Fiona R (17 Oct 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Completed my original 50Km target with 13th ride today.
> 
> Really good ride today, fell in with a group from Dragons Tri club for part of it and ended up with PBs on a whole bunch of segments (though I'd only done most of the 2-3 times before  ).
> 
> Need 5 more rides of 35 miles plus for my stretch target. Not bad, considering that at the start of the year I'd only ever gone over 35 miles once, and done it 8 times so far this year.



This is brilliant, exceeded all your expectations and still planning more. Very well done. 

I love the lunacy challenge the best as it's customisable. Like a good fitting pair of shoes.


----------



## Alex321 (12 Nov 2022)

Another for my stretch target today, so the lowest one for initial target drops out of the list. 36.39 miles (stretch target is 35 miles), still need 4 more for that.

Today's ride took me over both 3,000 miles for the year and 200,000 ft elevation for the year. I won't manage the 4,000 total miles I did last year, having had 9 weeks out after my crash.


----------



## Alex321 (22 Nov 2022)

Another stretch target (35 miles) today - 2nd for November, but still need 3 more.

Took advantage of the sunny weather - though there were still floods in a couple of places from the recent rain.


----------



## Alex321 (27 Nov 2022)

Third qualifying ride for November today, all of which met my stretch target of 35 miles. Only 2 more 35mile+ ides needed to complete that stretch target.

Today also pushed my eddington number up by 1 (only to 31) 

I also finally made a stop at Café Velo in Lllantwit Major - a well known café among cyclists, but I've somehow never got round to stopping there before - as a solo cyclist I rarely boter with café stops at all TBH. Sat and had a chat with one other cyclist while drinking my coffee, with a lot more coming in while I was there.


----------



## aferris2 (30 Nov 2022)

Just one more ride to go this year. It's getting to be a very busy time of the year so finding days that aren't too cold, windy, or wet is increasingly difficult. I should have done my rides much earlier but the mojo wasn't there.
Anyway, decided on a different route from normal and it ended up a bit longer than I was aiming for. Did think about extending up to 80km but I was knackered at the end. 
Just need to find some good weather and a bit of free time in December to notch up another badge.


----------



## Alex321 (6 Dec 2022)

Another one for my stretch target today. Only one more needed for that now.

Getting a bit nippy, with temperature of 5C for almost the entire ride.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Biggest ride I've ever done today - in 30+ temperatures! And yes, I took 2 water bottles, then bought 6 refills worth while I was out.
> 
> 50 miles total (my first ever imperial half century), and also 1145m climbing - my first ever over 1000m. And my first "classic" climb - The Bwlch.
> 
> ...


Did that Climb on the Dragon ride 2019. The views are stunning . On the day all you could see all over the climb was cyclists as it was fairly near the start , quite a sight


----------



## Alex321 (16 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Did that Climb on the Dragon ride 2019. The views are stunning . On the day all you could see all over the climb was cyclists as it was fairly near the start , quite a sight



It will be near the end on the 2023 dragon ride, they are doing it in the other direction. I've signed up for the 2nd ballot for that, I rather fancy having a go at the 157Km version.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> It will be near the end on the 2023 dragon ride, they are doing it in the other direction. I've signed up for the 2nd ballot for that, I rather fancy having a go at the 157Km version.


I did their 3 day tour ,2 days around Newport did the Tumble then the Dragon Ride on Sunday .just under the 100 miles so probaly 157km route rode round the car park to do the Ton . Superbly organised event feed stops excellent with proper food and sports stuff . Devils elbow was evil !! the timed climb, rode steady all day and loved it


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Dec 2022)

I’ve never liked the “I Don’t Do Winter” sub-title to this challenge – I understand it (an alternative to the monthly challenges which allows opting-out of the winter months) but I “do winter” – even this December which has been a shocker here in Brittany. I’ve been out on my bike most days this month – and it’s been quite a solitary experience. Yesterday was the first day that I’d seen another cyclist.

The prolonged spells of heavy rain and strong winds have meant that I’ve also had lots of time to plan for 2023. All systems are in place for 1st January to allow me to start recording rides – and this year I’ve added a new feature which will allow me to monitor each bike’s monthly progress towards both an annual minimum and stretch target. Too much time on my hands? .. yes, probably.

@FrothNinja and I are on the cusp of completing this year’s ‘3x30minsxweek’ challenge and we have committed to doing it again next year. I’ve also signed up to the new ‘Consistency’ challenge (as has @Alex321 ). If you haven’t read about it then check it out – it’s an interesting halfway house between the monthly challenges and this Lunacy one.

I’m undecided as to whether to go for next year’s HMACM challenge .. even though I’ve been out almost every day, I still haven’t done a 50+km ride in December. And the stress is killing me … I’m starting to think that I might be getting too old for that challenge (I’m now 70).

I will enter the 2023 Annual Lunacy Challenge again – same distance target of 70km – and hopefully I’ll get at least one ride done in January. Could someone (@ColinJ ?) please create a new thread before the end of December?

Anyone else starting to put plans in place for next year?

Merry Christmas and Happy Cycling in 2023!


----------



## Alex321 (22 Dec 2022)

bluenotebob said:


> I’ve never liked the “I Don’t Do Winter” sub-title to this challenge – I understand it (an alternative to the monthly challenges which allows opting-out of the winter months) but I “do winter” – even this December which has been a shocker here in Brittany. I’ve been out on my bike most days this month – and it’s been quite a solitary experience.


Agreed. I initially signed up to this one when I got back on the back after 9 weeks out with a broken wrist which had stopped my half-century-a-month effort.

But I do normally keep riding through the winter, though I haven't done nearly as much as usual this month, for a variety of reasons



bluenotebob said:


> Anyone else starting to put plans in place for next year?



Yes, I intend doing this one again, with my regular target upped to the 35 miles that was my stretch target this year, and maybe 40 miles for a stretch target. Hopefully I'll get the last 35 mile ride I need for this year's stretch target between Christmas & New Year.



bluenotebob said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Cycling in 2023!



And to you.


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jan 2023)

Now I'm rather glad of the "not doing winter" bit as I have always continued in winter but weather and illness defeated me in Nov/Dec and I am extremely pleased to have managed this and the elevation lunacy before then. Somehow didn't even do a 50km in Nov so no 50km star!

Still think this is the best challenge by far!


----------



## Alex321 (3 Jan 2023)

Alex321 said:


> Yes, I intend doing this one again, with my regular target upped to the 35 miles that was my stretch target this year, and maybe 40 miles for a stretch target. Hopefully I'll get the last 35 mile ride I need for this year's stretch target between Christmas & New Year.



That didn't happen, due to a combination of weather and a broken front shifter on the bike. But the fact I didn't quite get there shows it to be more of a challenge this year.


----------



## bluenotebob (3 Jan 2023)

Alex321 said:


> But the fact I didn't quite get there



Tough one .. we share the same weather (we get it first, here in Brittany) and the last week of December was hard for much cycling. 

Good luck with your rides in 2023 and your new target. 

@ColinJ ... second request .. please create a new Lunacy challenge ride thread for 2023. I may get a ride done on Thursday and it would be nice to know there'll be somewhere to post it.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2023)

bluenotebob said:


> I will enter the 2023 Annual Lunacy Challenge again – same distance target of 70km – and hopefully I’ll get at least one ride done in January. Could someone (@ColinJ ?) please create a new thread before the end of December?





bluenotebob said:


> @ColinJ ... second request .. please create a new Lunacy challenge ride thread for 2023. I may get a ride done on Thursday and it would be nice to know there'll be somewhere to post it.


There was nothing stopping _you _creating it (as @Sea of vapours did in 2022!)... 

Anyway - I have done it now! 

(The reason that I didn't do it before is because I feel a fraud, having not completed any of my last few challenges, and having dropped out of even trying others...)


----------



## bluenotebob (3 Jan 2023)

ColinJ said:


> Anyway - I have done it now!



Thanks.

OK - if necessary, I'll create a new thread for 2024 when the time comes.

I hope you'll join us in the 3x30minsxweek challenge this year. It is eminently doable - you just need to be prepared to get a bit wet sometimes (and I have been soaked a couple of times already this week).. and it'll help to dispel some of those "fraud-like" feelings you're suffering from.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2023)

bluenotebob said:


> Thanks.
> 
> OK - if necessary, I'll create a new thread for 2024 when the time comes.
> 
> I hope you'll join us in the 3x30minsxweek challenge this year. It is eminently doable - you just need to be prepared to get a bit wet sometimes (and I have been soaked a couple of times already this week).. and it'll help to dispel some of those "fraud-like" feelings you're suffering from.


Other more industrious members have taken over from me elsewhere too! 

Given what I posted about not completing challenges, I wasn't going to embarrass myself by announcing that I was doing _that _challenge until I had at least completed the first week... 

But, okay, I'll admit it - you did inspire me to get off my backside yesterday and nip out. I did a 35 minute ride up the A646 and back! That was my first ride for 31 days. I enjoyed it.

I don't think that I will manage 52 weeks**, but I'll see what I end up with by the end of the year. I'm sure that it will be a bigger number than it would have been without the challenge, and I will try to match or beat it in 2024. 


** Last year would have been scuppered by Covid, a bad cold, and a suspected blood clot in my leg. I would have ended up at least 3 weeks down no matter what else I did. Putting up with poor weather is one thing, but riding in poor health is a different matter!


----------



## bluenotebob (4 Jan 2023)

ColinJ said:


> okay, I'll admit it - you did inspire me to get off my backside yesterday and nip out. I did a 35 minute ride up the A646 and back! That was my first ride for 31 days. I enjoyed it.



Great - keep going !


----------

